# Saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho



## Vince (19 Nov 2010 às 15:47)

Tópico de cartas fora do comum, erros de plotagem e previsões extremas ou improváveis de longo prazo. Ou talvez não.


----------



## David sf (19 Nov 2010 às 21:43)

*re: Saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho *

Para rir, previsão brutal do JMA para amanhã (não é erro do modelo mas sim da edição do Meteociel).


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2010 às 16:01)

ECMWF (29Nov00z) a 216/240 horas






Vento aos 850hPa


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2010 às 13:35)

*re: Saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho *

Seria um cenário assustador o que vale é que não passa de mais um delírio a 216h dum dos membros (P10) do ensemble GEFS, run das 00Z para o dia 30 de Novembro


----------



## actioman (21 Nov 2010 às 14:15)

*Re: Saídas incomuns ou de sonho de modelos*

Continuando com o segundo painel do GFS e os seus delírios... 

Aqui ficam igualmente três cartas para sonhar e no fim de Novembro, o que torna a "coisa" mais improvável ainda .


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2010 às 15:15)

*Re: Saídas incomuns ou de sonho de modelos*



actioman disse:


> Continuando com o segundo painel do GFS e os seus delírios...



Hehehe, formar-se uma depressão a sudoeste com uma trajectória perfeita de modo a arrastar para sul o frio que acabou de chegar ao norte, tudo no timing perfeito, movimentação de laboratório. 
O GFS às vezes tem uma mente maquiavélica  

GFS6z a 180-228h.


----------



## actioman (21 Nov 2010 às 17:07)

*Re: Saídas incomuns ou de sonho de modelos*



Vince disse:


> Hehehe, formar-se uma depressão a sudoeste com uma trajectória perfeita de modo a arrastar para sul o frio que acabou de chegar ao norte, tudo no timing perfeito, movimentação de laboratório.
> O GFS às vezes tem uma mente maquiavélica



Muito maquiavélica mesmo!
Mas é com estas maldades que renasce o _bichito_ sazonal do frio e da possibilidade de... E como sonhar não custa e às vezes até resulta em algo (Quem não se lembra de 2009 e 2010...  )

Na nova run da 12h insiste em martirizar-nos mais um pouco... E até já com cartas no primeiro painel...












No final será uma entrada fria e seca!  Espero que me engane!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2010 às 20:51)

Este site que segue a previsão do ECM, ao menos olhando ao Foreca que segue o ECM, aparece ser muito igual. Olhando a previsão para Olhão é mesmo de loucos. 

http://www.meteogroup.co.uk/uk/home...63/olhao.html?tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi4[p]=1

Precipitação dias 28, 29 e 30 de Novembro: 

*dia 28:*
12 h às 00 horas: 40 mm

*Dia 29:*
00 h às 12 h: 30 mm
12 h às 00 h: 80 mm

*Dia 30:*
00 h às 12 h: 25 mm
12h às 00 h: 15 mm

Total: 190 mm

Mesmo de loucos.


----------



## David sf (21 Nov 2010 às 20:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este site que segue a previsão do ECM, ao menos olhando ao Foreca que segue o ECM, aparece ser muito igual. Olhando a previsão para Olhão é mesmo de loucos.
> 
> http://www.meteogroup.co.uk/uk/home...63/olhao.html?tx_mgcityweatherstatic_pi4[p]=1
> 
> ...



Então temos sobre a mesa para dia 30, segundo os dois grandes modelos: ou precipitação no Algarve com iso -3 e cota abaixo de 400 m ou menos em todo o sul; ou o terceiro dia de intensa precipitação, que acumularia quase 200 mm em 3 dias no Algarve. Agora escolham.


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2010 às 23:36)

Da última saída do GFS:


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Nov 2010 às 23:54)

Outra imagem da última saída do GFS:





Que grande tempestade seria... e não está no 2º painel. Não acredito numa coisa tão extrema, mas acho que o final de Novembro/início de Dezembro poderá ser bem interessante! Os sinais são bons...

Ventos com mais de 50 nós:


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2010 às 00:19)

Pessoal ainda se lembram do cAAlmex+?







Andei a pesquisar aqui no forum e com estas saídas malucas dos modelos que temos tido nos últimos dias, se calhar devíamos voltar a usar este fármaco tão eficaz em Invernos passados

*CAAlmex+*


----------



## squidward (22 Nov 2010 às 04:32)

LOOOL o cenário da RUN0z do GFS ainda é mais espectacular que o das 6z e 12z, começo a gostar disto 

edit: Mais lindo ainda foi agora ter "desenhado" algo para o dia 8 de Dezembro, em tudo semelhante ao dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006. Esta Run foi perfeita demais...quando a esmola é muita...pois.


----------



## irpsit (22 Nov 2010 às 18:26)

Isso é um Wow!!

Chuvas, ventos fortes e inundações no norte
Neves a cotas médias
E a Europa completamente branca, com uma entrada polar.

Será possível?

O cenário actual está NAO negativo. Está um anticiclone na Islândia




squidward disse:


> LOOOL o cenário da RUN0z do GFS ainda é mais espectacular que o das 6z e 12z, começo a gostar disto
> 
> edit: Mais lindo ainda foi agora ter "desenhado" algo para o dia 8 de Dezembro, em tudo semelhante ao dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006. Esta Run foi perfeita demais...quando a esmola é muita...pois.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2010 às 20:13)

MSantos disse:


> Pessoal ainda se lembram do cAAlmex+?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Há aí uma coisa mal. Antidepressivo????? Pelo contrário, não?


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2010 às 21:14)

Isto é para Bragança:







Se alguém viu "neve molhada" com 9ºC alguma vez na sua vida que me diga.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Nov 2010 às 21:19)

Claro que já, quando depois de um nevão começa a chover! Nesse caso, a neve vai ficando molhada e vai descongelando! Lol


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2010 às 21:23)

Como é possível nesse dia em Bragança (sendo uma terra mais alta) estarem com 19 km/h de vento e em Portalegre com 50 km/h de vento e no dia anterior trovoada?


----------



## rozzo (22 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

De loucos a última saída do GFS, nem em Janeiro!
Se acontecer é a maior efeméride dos últimos tempos, tendo em conta que nem em Dezembro ainda estamos. 

P.ex Bilbao na costa Norte de Espanha está pelo menos 3 dias sempre à cota 0, e esta toca em Portugal, e até Lisboa andas dias a fio abaixo dos 1000m.

Mas voltando à realidade, ainda 6h antes, o mesmo GFS não tinha frio nenhum.

Saltos e mais saltos, dependendo da posição da ciclogénese vão haver.

---

Vejam a loucura de entrada, nos Pirinéus.

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=andorra la vella

Iso -40º quase aos 500hPa.
-15º quase aos 850hPa.

De loucos esta saída 

---

O ECMWF também mete um gradiente de temperatura incrivel, entre a entrada continental a Norte, e entrada meio tropical pelo Mediterrâneo a dentro.
Real ou não, uma carta destas seria uma bomba incrível ali no Mediterrâneo!


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2010 às 23:33)

Algumas pérolas desta última run do GFS, ensembles incluídos:






Esta é daquelas que o Freemeteo vai chamar "tempestade de neve".






T2m:






E o ECM tem uma iso 20 no mar Tirreno. Em finais de Novembro.


----------



## squidward (23 Nov 2010 às 01:36)

O bom disto é que todas as ultimas Runs tem sido espectaculares, ora uma da possibilidade de Neve e muito frio, ora outra dá uma boa tempestade ao largo do nosso país...é só escolher
Uma coisa é certa, vem ai "animação"


----------



## rozzo (23 Nov 2010 às 11:01)

Perdeu mesmo a cabeça o GFS:

É freezing level aos 0m no Norte:






É neve aos saltos dentro de Portugal:





Uns meteogramas preciosos, Sintrenses e Algarvios preparem-se para descer as serras de sku 

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=MONCHIQUE

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SINTRA

E por aí fora.. 


O ECMWF embora algo "marado" também, pelo menos é comedido no frio, não coloca iso's loucas aqui em cima, ou seja, aponta para ciclogénese importante com ALGUM frio, nada de loucuras.

Mas vamos ver..


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2010 às 11:25)

O ECM coloca é vento muito forte no Algarve na 3ªfeira dia 30, o Foreca que segue o ECMWF fielmente coloca vento médio de 73 km/h, o que pode dar rajadas de 120 km/h a 130 km/h no Algarve ou mais. 

Alguém já viu o modelo Australiano "BOM ACCESS" tem com cada dilúvio a rodar o Algarve e em cima do Algarve que é obra, eu cá voto no modelo australiano. 

O GEM coloca a depressão cavada a Oeste de Portugal, cada modelo tem a sua previsão ai que giro. 

Isto ficava bem era neve no Norte e Centro e bastante chuva no Algarve assim ficavam todos contentes. 

Rozzo, só quando ver uma pintinha em frente a Olhão aí é que fico contente que vou fazer sku na Serra de Monte Figo.


----------



## rozzo (23 Nov 2010 às 13:23)

Mais uma carta cómica GFS para guardar, agora a neve é em Lisboa


----------



## karkov (23 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

rozzo disse:


> Mais uma carta cómica GFS para guardar, agora a neve é em Lisboa


esta é das mais cómicas de todas!!


----------



## João Soares (23 Nov 2010 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Para mais tarde recordar os devaneios do freemeteo (desse e de outros tantos):






Seria um momento para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## actioman (23 Nov 2010 às 15:15)

Ora aqui fica mais uma pérola, neste caso do wetter3.de, baseado na saída das 06h do GFS


----------



## rozzo (23 Nov 2010 às 16:13)

Mais uma interessante, mas mais "realista" não a longo prazo.

A depressão bloqueada pelo frio que vem de Norte, e a chuva bloqueada à metade Sul do país.
Está cómico é que parece que construiram um muro de 10km de altura Oeste-Este, tal a perfeição na barreira da chuva.


----------



## squidward (23 Nov 2010 às 16:18)

As Runs sucedem-se e a "loucura" continua, vai haver "molho" neste final de mês/ inicio de Dezembro. 

E está marcado para dia 29...coincidências? lol...não me vou alongar mais, pois é apenas um sonho meu.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Nov 2010 às 16:56)

actioman disse:


> Ora aqui fica mais uma pérola, neste caso do wetter3.de, baseado na saída das 06h do GFS



Aqui em Geneve, vou ficar soterrado em neve pelo que estou a ver 

é realmente incrivel o que se esta a cozinhar para o fim do mes,especialmente para a epoca em que estamos.Neve por exemplo nas zonas litorais,lisboa e vale do tejo


----------



## JoãoDias (23 Nov 2010 às 17:10)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Aqui em Geneve, vou ficar soterrado em neve pelo que estou a ver
> 
> é realmente incrivel o que se esta a cozinhar para o fim do mes,especialmente para a epoca em que estamos.Neve por exemplo nas zonas litorais,lisboa e valo do tejo



São apenas saídas isoladas, de forma alguma será possível neve em zonas litorais nesta época do ano. Lá mais para Janeiro a história poderá ser outra, antes disso não passam, para mim, de devaneios dos modelos, que são rapidamente retirados.


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2010 às 17:19)

Pois então aqui vai um perfil vertical para Lisboa, madrugada de Domingo para Segunda. Os valores mais superficiais estão inflacionados pela inclusão do oceano dentro do mesmo pixel. 0,4º, mais ou menos 50 km, para leste a temperatura à superfície já é de 1,7ºC.



> PRESS HGT(MSL) TEMP DEW PT  WND DIR  WND SPD
> HPA       M      C     C       DEG     M/S
> E = Estimated Surface Height
> 
> ...



Camadas saturadas com temperaturas negativas. Uma ligeira descida do centro da depressão para sul e nevava nas Serras de Sintra e Montejunto. Ou até na região saloia. Tal como mostram essas cartas que mostram. Impossível? Veremos.


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2010 às 17:32)

E digo mais, nessa mesma noite seriam 20 cm de neve em Portalegre. As cotas dos meteogramas estão muito inflaccionadas pela altíssima temperatura a 500 hpa, que neste caso não faria falta nenhuma. 
É a melhor run de todas as que saíram até agora!


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2010 às 17:41)

Além do já encomendado Relaax, por razões de saúde pública é melhor encomendar também sacos de meteocadáveres, não vá ocorrer algum meteosuicídio colectivo nos próximos dias


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

Vince disse:


> Além do já encomendado Relaax, por razões de saúde pública é melhor encomendar também sacos de meteocadáveres, não vá ocorrer algum meteosuicídio colectivo nos próximos dias



Estamos no tópico dos sonhos... 
Já agora, aviso à navegação: tudo o que está escrito anteriormente é improvável, é apenas a conjugação de todos os factores a correrem bem ao mesmo tempo. Mas não é impossível. E é mais possível agora do que o era ontem.


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2010 às 18:23)

Quem quer?


----------



## Paulo H (23 Nov 2010 às 18:34)

O site weatherunderground.com que se baseia apenas no GFS, agora dá novamente neve pra castelo branco! Mas o melhor é que agora dá neve na sexta à noite/ sábado, domingo e segunda! 

Eu sei que é a sonhar, eu até já só pedia ao menino Jesus que fizesse entrar a depressão de sul para norte, pra dar vento leste! E que nos protegesse a todos de que a depressão se escape pra norte ou na direção do mediterrâneo! Enfim, não deve ser fácil uma massa de ar quente e humida penetrar no frio continental! É ver pra crer..


----------



## squidward (23 Nov 2010 às 18:44)

*"PARA MAIS TARDE RECORDAR...TURUM!!"*


----------



## Heat (23 Nov 2010 às 18:52)

O freemeteo também mete saraiva ou neve forte para Lisboa com base na run das 12 do gfs. Que era bom era...


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2010 às 18:58)

Heat disse:


> O freemeteo também mete saraiva ou neve forte para Lisboa com base na run das 12 do gfs. Que era bom era...








Um sonho, de facto!


----------



## squidward (23 Nov 2010 às 19:04)

AnDré disse:


> Um sonho, de facto!



Se de facto nevar em Novembro, juro que vou para a rua de t-shirt e chinelos em plena Neve


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

O meteograma, também para aqui, e apenas para mais tarde recordar.

Não me lembro de ter algum dia visto esta indicação para cá. Bonito.


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2010 às 19:55)

Gilmet disse:


> O meteograma, também para aqui, e apenas para mais tarde recordar.
> 
> Não me lembro de ter algum dia visto esta indicação para cá. Bonito.



  Espanta-me a confiança destes senhores! "*Heavy sleet or snow*", ou seja, não só irá nevar, como será intenso o evento.

  Serão automatismos ou haverá "man behind the machine"?


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2010 às 20:00)

David sf disse:


> E digo mais, nessa mesma noite seriam 20 cm de neve em Portalegre.


  Preciso de cAAlmex. Se isso fosse verdade seria o paraíso do frio.


----------



## irpsit (23 Nov 2010 às 20:26)

cá para mim vai ser semelhante aquela situaçao antes do Natal do ano passado, em que caiu graupel no Porto e Braga, com temperaturas de três graus.

é possivel que até caía alguma neve em cotas relativamente baixas mas tvz não por muito tempo. tudo depende de quanto a sul a depressão vá

já agora alguém me pode dar pf o link de um bom site de modelos?
com cotas de neve, pf


----------



## actioman (23 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

E esta tempestade de neve em Portalegre!  







Malta toca a abastecer-nos de sal e alimentos em quantidade porque vai ser histórico! Tipo "O dia Depois de Amanhã" 


David tens tudo a postos? Por ai também lhe vai dar bem... 








Atenção que estou na brincadeira, não vá passar por aqui algum curioso e nasça assim uma psicose colectiva!  



Mais um mapa, desta feita do Snow-forecast, para o próxima 3ªf à meia-noite :







E o gran finale:


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2010 às 21:20)

O freemeteo a fazer do seu melhor. Toca a preparar tudo, o nosso 2012 vai ser antes.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2010 às 21:52)

Ai santo c*AA*lmex o que é isto (a pressão)!!! 





Edit 21:56: Já corrigiram.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2010 às 22:41)

Complementando os vossos cenários apocalípticos...

Neve em São Brás de Alportel (300m), portanto não muito longe de Faro...


----------



## rozzo (24 Nov 2010 às 00:32)

Tenho estado a ser muito céptico, e ainda sou um pouco, especialmente por ser tão cedo na estação.. Mas com tamanhas cartas já começo a colocar a hipótese de se ver alguma coisa branca no litoral Norte.


Aqui para Lisboa continua a ser um sonho, altamente improvável, tenham lá calma!


----------



## PauloSR (24 Nov 2010 às 00:43)

rozzo disse:


> Tenho estado a ser muito céptico, e ainda sou um pouco, especialmente por ser tão cedo na estação.. Mas com tamanhas cartas já começo a colocar a hipótese de se ver alguma coisa branca no litoral Norte.



Deus te oiça  Mas não acredito nada


----------



## GabKoost (24 Nov 2010 às 04:41)

Tenho seguido o Forum Francês e também eles andam a rir-se das RUNs e a brincar com uma possível estação glaciar com temperaturas até -12º para partes do território Gaulês.

Certo certo é que anda tudo a rir-se e as RUNs continuam semelhantes.

Porem, Neve em Novembro seria alucinante e por certo não irá acontecer. Basta uma RUN diferente e a malta acalma toda.

Aliás, neve em Novembro nos vales do Minho.. Não há memória:

(Braga)
1944 - 24 e 28 Fev.
1945 - 9 de Jan.
1946 - 19 e 24 Jan.
1947 - 30 de Jan.
1950 - 15 de Abr. - 5 , 9 , 27 , 29 e 30 de Dez.
1951 - 24 de Jan. - 5 e 10 de Fev.
1954 - 26 de Jan. - 7 de Fev.
1955 - 26 Fev.
1956 - 22 de Fev.
1958 - 12 de Abr.
1960 - 11 de Jan. - 9 e 10 de Fev.
1963 - 3 e 4 de Fev.
1967 - 10 de Jan.
1970 - 27 e 30 Dez.
1971 - 3 e 31 Jan.
1977 - 11 Jan.
1983 - 11 e 15 Fev.
1987 - 14 e 15 Jan.
1994 - 4 de Fev.
2008 - 9 Jan
2009 - 10 Jan


----------



## João Soares (24 Nov 2010 às 07:33)

De dia para dia, de actualização em actualização, tira e mete, mete e tira, mas ela é persistente:






Será que resiste até ao Dia? Veremos...


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2010 às 08:08)

Continuo a dizer irá prov haver neve ou água-neve aos 500 metros, mas por pouco tempo, depois as cotas subiriam para os normais 900 metros, abaixo disso talvez graupel em Braga, Porto e quiçá Lisboa. Isso já aconteceu no ano passado no Natal no Porto e Braga, lembro-me de graupel por 10 minutos antes de começar a chover, à entrada de uma depressão semelhante. Neve às cotas baixas em Novembro é altamente improvável!


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Nov 2010 às 16:01)

Eu bem avisei que cotas baixas nesta altura do campeonato era demasiada ilusão, as últimas runs só tem confirmado isso. Neve em quantidade interessante, mas apenas para cotas médias a norte.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2010 às 17:46)

Para os proximos dias 29 e 30, as saidas estão mesmo "incomuns" para a época. Mas como ainda faltam muitos dias, para já este deverá ser o tópico mais indicado para falar destas mesmas saidas, das quais saliento:

Muita chuva em todo o pais





Muito vento no Algarve (principalmente a SW)





E um panorama geral dos próximos dias "intensos":





Mas pronto, tudo isto ainda a mais de 130h de distância...


----------



## jPdF (24 Nov 2010 às 20:12)

Está muito colorido isto por estes lados!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2010 às 01:22)

Para memória futura caso esta previsão não se concretize:


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2010 às 11:57)

Mais uma daquelas saidas, que não sei se  ou


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2010 às 20:29)

Sem palavras...


----------



## Paulo H (25 Nov 2010 às 20:42)

David sf disse:


> Sem palavras...



Dava uma boa rega, não?! Mas era escusado a rega ser na horizontal! Lol


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Nov 2010 às 16:39)

Era neve certa em quase todo o país!


----------



## rozzo (30 Nov 2010 às 17:28)

Xi, granda carta!


----------



## GabKoost (30 Nov 2010 às 18:22)

Ahahah.

E eu farto de ver stand up e programas de humor Portugueses sem piada nenhuma.

Quando me sentir triste vou consultar os modelos a longa distância.

Animaria logo até os mortos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2010 às 18:44)

E agora preparem-se, que iamos todos nadar com este cenário:




 era a tempestade do século.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E agora preparem-se, que iamos todos nadar com este cenário:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ai sim .... então e não notas aí nada de especial, como por exemplo ser a precipitação prevista em 24 horas!!


----------



## PauloSR (30 Nov 2010 às 19:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Ai sim .... então e não notas aí nada de especial, como por exemplo ser a precipitação prevista em 24 horas!!



Exacto... Aurélio sempre atento  

Atenção Chasing Thunder! Essa é acumulação ao fim de 24h 

Mas acertaram mesmo no centro. Parece um jogo de dardos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Nov 2010 às 19:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Ai sim .... então e não notas aí nada de especial, como por exemplo ser a precipitação prevista em 24 horas!!





ThaZouk disse:


> Exacto... Aurélio sempre atento
> 
> Atenção Chasing Thunder! Essa é acumulação ao fim de 24h
> 
> Mas acertaram mesmo no centro. Parece um jogo de dardos



Ok, peço desculpa que não tinha reparado


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2010 às 20:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Ai sim .... então e não notas aí nada de especial, como por exemplo ser a precipitação prevista em 24 horas!!



Por acaso noto e adoro o local do centro do círculo da precipitação.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Nov 2010 às 20:10)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E agora preparem-se, que iamos todos nadar com este cenário:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meteotomar facturava como nunca facturou.


----------



## Fantkboy (1 Dez 2010 às 12:41)

Sem duvida um meteograma de sonho para lisboa!

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2267057 


Possiblidade de Saraiva fraca ou neve e 3 4 dias de tempestade!


----------



## David sf (5 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

Nova idade do gelo. Já amanhã.


----------



## David sf (5 Dez 2010 às 00:10)

Gosto quando começam a mostrar estas maluquices a longo prazo. É sinal que algo interessante pode estar para vir:


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 00:56)

David sf disse:


> Gosto quando começam a mostrar estas maluquices a longo prazo. É sinal que algo interessante pode estar para vir:



Parece consentâneo com as expectativas de termos um inverno digno do frio - talvez um daqueles à moda antiga...
Vou é comprar um todo-terreno e muitas pás para limpar a neve - acho que vou fazer negócio com as pás!


----------



## rozzo (5 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

Sim, para já mostra quase garantida entrada fria no SE da Europa, e depois começa a ameaçar isso sim no final dos paineis, em vários modelos.
Sinal de esperança de nova entrada fria mais no final do mês. 

Só lembrando a conversa que tivémos aqui há semanas antes da última entrada, de empiricamente me parecer que no final regra geral as entradas são desviadas mais para SE, estes mapas ainda não me satisfazem muito, pois estão aqui no limite, e poderia ser sinal que no final ficavam restringidos ao Mediterrâneo. 
Nesta última até inicialmente as baixas iso's iam Atlântico adentro a acabaram por "curvar" até nós.

Mas nada garantido e é um bom sinal sem dúvida!


----------



## GabKoost (5 Dez 2010 às 01:11)

Ehehe.

Há duas semanas estava-se tudo a rir dos modelos.

Hoje já ninguém se atreve!!


----------



## N_Fig (5 Dez 2010 às 16:47)

David sf disse:


> Nova idade do gelo. Já amanhã.



Isso foi o quÊ? um erro do modelo?


----------



## David sf (5 Dez 2010 às 17:00)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso foi o quÊ? um erro do modelo?



Erro de edição por parte da Meteociel.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Dez 2010 às 17:17)

David sf disse:


> Erro de edição por parte da Meteociel.



Bem me parecia, já não é a 1ª vez, acho que lá mais atrás neste tópico há poutra imagem parecida.


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2010 às 18:49)

Isso é quase impossível. Só se fosse um modelo do que acontece após uma guerra nuclear mundial.

Segundo os modelos científicos a temperatura desceria 20 a 30ºC na Europa.



N_Fig disse:


> Isso foi o quÊ? um erro do modelo?


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2010 às 18:51)

Curiosamente esta saída até acertou.
Hoje há relatos de cheias no centro do país, por exemplo, Figueira da Foz.



Aurélio disse:


> Ai sim .... então e não notas aí nada de especial, como por exemplo ser a precipitação prevista em 24 horas!!


----------



## N_Fig (5 Dez 2010 às 19:48)

irpsit disse:


> Isso é quase impossível. Só se fosse um modelo do que acontece após uma guerra nuclear mundial.
> 
> Segundo os modelos científicos a temperatura desceria 20 a 30ºC na Europa.



Como é que uma guerra nuclear está relacionada com a descida da temperatura?


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Dez 2010 às 20:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Como é que uma guerra nuclear está relacionada com a descida da temperatura?



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverno_nuclear


----------



## David sf (5 Dez 2010 às 20:53)

É uma por dia.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Dez 2010 às 20:55)

David sf disse:


> É uma por dia.



Dando a volta Á carta até fica correcta!!!! hehehehe, de pés para o ar...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2010 às 22:10)

Pronto, é o degelo. Fuja tudo para a Lua.


----------



## GabKoost (5 Dez 2010 às 22:25)

N_Fig disse:


> Como é que uma guerra nuclear está relacionada com a descida da temperatura?



O que é que não estaria relacionado com uma guerra nuclear a nível mundial?

Logicamente produzir-se-ia o mesmo do que aquando a extinção dos Dinossauros.

Biliões de toneladas de detritos na atmosfera que bloqueariam a entrada dos raios solares e originaria o consequente arrefecimento brutal do planeta.

Isso sem contar com a já provada alteração da rotação planetária que poderia causar enormes alterações no clima tradicional.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

E assim fica tudo contente ...de Norte a Sul de Portugal!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> E assim fica tudo contente ...de Norte a Sul de Portugal!



Grande GFS que nos faz sonhar...


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 01:07)

Isso mesmo! 

A ultima coisa que queremos é o trenó do Pai Natal parado por falta de neve!


----------



## David sf (6 Dez 2010 às 21:13)

Alguém deve ter avisado a Meteociel que nós tínhamos aberto este tópico. Desgraçados dos japoneses, é uma por dia.

Iso +38 na Suécia!!!


----------



## David sf (6 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

Esta bem mais séria, run principal do ECMWF às 00z:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

David sf disse:


> Alguém deve ter avisado a Meteociel que nós tínhamos aberto este tópico. Desgraçados dos japoneses, é uma por dia.
> 
> Iso +38 na Suécia!!!



Mas porquê estão a sair estes modelos assim????!!!
Não entendo...


----------



## N_Fig (6 Dez 2010 às 22:41)

David sf disse:


> Alguém deve ter avisado a Meteociel que nós tínhamos aberto este tópico. Desgraçados dos japoneses, é uma por dia.
> 
> Iso +38 na Suécia!!!



Já começa a ser demais... até parece que sabem que abrimos este tópico...


----------



## Hazores (6 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

David sf disse:


> Alguém deve ter avisado a Meteociel que nós tínhamos aberto este tópico. Desgraçados dos japoneses, é uma por dia.
> 
> Iso +38 na Suécia!!!



isto deve-se ao aquecimento global!!lol


----------



## David sf (6 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

Mais umas para a colecção:

Run de controle com duas investidas:











Outros ensembles:











Este é muito bom, 512 DAM no Cantábrico:


----------



## David sf (7 Dez 2010 às 07:52)

Hoje não ponho ensembles, só saídas operacionais:

ECMWF





















GFS


----------



## David sf (11 Dez 2010 às 17:27)




----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2010 às 12:53)

David sf disse:


>



Se isso acontecer nesse dia ando o dia todo de t-shirt.


----------



## João Sousa (12 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Se isso acontecer nesse dia ando o dia todo de t-shirt.



humm

não quero ser pessimista, mas parece que esse cenário está cada vez mais longe!

Abraço


----------



## DRC (12 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

João Sousa disse:


> humm
> 
> não quero ser pessimista, mas parece que esse cenário está cada vez mais longe!
> 
> Abraço



Pois parece. O frio previsto é cada vez menos.
Parece que vamos ter um Natal ameno e com chuva.


----------



## 1337 (12 Dez 2010 às 15:21)

DRC disse:


> Pois parece. O frio previsto é cada vez menos.
> Parece que vamos ter um Natal ameno e com chuva.



e ainda bem


----------



## DRC (12 Dez 2010 às 15:28)

1337 disse:


> e ainda bem



Penso que já chegará de "calor", as temperaturas rondaram os 20ºC em muitos locais de Portugal nestes últimos dias, condições que não se associam muito a esta altura do ano.

Um Natal em condições era com neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, mas ao  que parece a precipitação, essa deverá marcar presença, mas o frio...


----------



## 1337 (12 Dez 2010 às 15:36)

DRC disse:


> Penso que já chegará de "calor", as temperaturas rondaram os 20ºC em muitos locais de Portugal nestes últimos dias, condições que não se associam muito a esta altura do ano.
> 
> Um Natal em condições era com neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, mas ao  que parece a precipitação, essa deverá marcar presença, mas o frio...



prefiro quente e humido que frio e seco


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2010 às 18:38)




----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2010 às 18:57)

1337 disse:


> prefiro quente e humido que frio e seco



Para mim, desde que não seja quente e seco, não me importo muito se é chuvoso ou frio.


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2010 às 20:18)




----------



## Veterano (12 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

David sf disse:


>




 É bonita, tem muitas cores, mas francamente, preferia que neste tópico fossem apresentadas saídas ousadas e não algo completamente disparatado.

 Não leves a mal, David, és dos membros dos quais mais aprecio as análises.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

David sf disse:


>



Este meteociel só tem vindo a fazer asneiras, no início era engraçado mas agora começa-se a tornar um pouco chato...


----------



## Geiras (12 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

Resumo, aproxima-se o 2012


----------



## irpsit (13 Dez 2010 às 12:51)

Parece que vem mais outra vaga de frio para a Europa central, para Portugal talvez possa chegar o friozinho que o bloqueio de extender.... mas duvido, acho que onde se vai sentir mais o frio brutal será na Europa central


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

Dois ensembles engraçados para o Natal. É só manter-se o bloqueio no Atlântico:


----------



## actioman (15 Dez 2010 às 15:35)

Na última saída do GFS das 06h, este membro aponta para esta barbaridade: Além da ISO -6 encima do Alentejo e até às portas do Algarve!  Teríamos igualmente um mapa de precipitações que seria um verdadeiro pesadelo (este sim já várias vezes observado por nós), onde toda a precipitação ficaria retida na linha de fronteira! 











O GFS é um "ganda maluco"


----------



## David sf (18 Dez 2010 às 11:25)

Algumas perturbações do ensemble do GFS começam a ficar bonitas:


























Iso -4 no deserto do Sahara:






A tendência é para uma entrada fria no Mediterrâneo por alturas do ano novo, mas a maldita dorsal estaria muito próxima de nós e não deixaria entrar nada.






Vamos esperar que haja uma "ajuda" do Atlântico para romper a dorsal, lembro que há dois anos consecutivos que os Reis magos trazem frio. E seguindo a lógica, a neve cairia no Porto a 11 de Janeiro de 2011, depois de já o ter feito a 9 Jan 09 e 10 Jan 10, e no Alentejo cairia pela 3ª vez consecutiva a 10 de Janeiro.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Dez 2010 às 09:06)

No verdadeiro mundo dos sonhos, naquele em que o Pai Natal realmente existe,
haveria um modelo assim (para os Nortenhos claro...):


----------



## Veterano (21 Dez 2010 às 09:15)

GabKoost disse:


> No verdadeiro mundo dos sonhos, naquele em que o Pai Natal realmente existe,
> haveria um modelo assim (para os Nortenhos claro...):



  Atenção que essa saída é a curto prazo, está mais perto da realidade do que do sonho...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 09:44)

GabKoost disse:


> No verdadeiro mundo dos sonhos, naquele em que o Pai Natal realmente existe,
> haveria um modelo assim (para os Nortenhos claro...):



A 96 horas será sonho....?
Até pode ser em parte, mas tende mais para uma pequena realidade


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

Será que vem ai um novo 9 ou 10 de Janeiro?


----------



## David sf (21 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

actioman disse:


> Será que vem ai um novo 9 ou 10 de Janeiro?
> 
> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4609/gfs1384.png



São já várias runs a mostrar coisas bonitas para o início do ano. Quando começam a mostrar mapas deste tipo, com tanta insistência, mesmo a esta distância, é muito bom. Os modelos, como é óbvio, costumam meter coisas malucas no largo prazo, mas mostrar sempre a mesma coisa, uma entrada típica de nordeste, mas com geopotenciais muito baixos, tal como aconteceu no dia de reis do ano passado, é uma tendência interessante.

Antes disso, na véspera de ano novo, pode ser que aconteça alguma surpresa vinda da Europa central. Têm sido algumas saídas do GFS a fazer pulular uma cut-off pelas redondezas, apesar de ainda nenhuma a ter metido por aqui.

De salientar a diferença entre ECM e GFS. Ao contrário do habitual, é o ECM a insistir na circulação zonal. O GFS põe anticiclone escandinavo ainda este ano.


----------



## actioman (21 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

David sf disse:


> São já várias runs a mostrar coisas bonitas para o início do ano. Quando começam a mostrar mapas deste tipo, com tanta insistência, mesmo a esta distância, é muito bom. Os modelos, como é óbvio, costumam meter coisas malucas no largo prazo, mas mostrar sempre a mesma coisa, uma entrada típica de nordeste, mas com geopotenciais muito baixos, tal como aconteceu no dia de reis do ano passado, é uma tendência interessante.
> 
> Antes disso, na véspera de ano novo, pode ser que aconteça alguma surpresa vinda da Europa central. Têm sido algumas saídas do GFS a fazer pulular uma cut-off pelas redondezas, apesar de ainda nenhuma a ter metido por aqui.
> 
> De salientar a diferença entre ECM e GFS. Ao contrário do habitual, é o ECM a insistir na circulação zonal. O GFS põe anticiclone escandinavo ainda este ano.



Pois também tenho andado de orelhas fitadas no assunto! 

Mas sem grandes entusiasmos pois ainda faltam muitos dias: andei a ver as saídas de há um ano atrás do GFS no pelo meteociel e só a partir do dia 25 de Dezembro é que se começou a insistir mais no evento... 
O que me "preocupa" é realmente a grande discordância entre os dois modelos, como referis-te.

E a "insistência" permanece na saída das 18h:


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2010 às 14:30)

actioman disse:


>



Bem... se eu não soubesse que a qualidade dessa imagem é o que é...


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2010 às 11:44)

Desculpem-se os menos cépticos, mas eu contínuo a achar as cotas dos 600 m improváveis no Alto Alentejo. Aos 800m (praticamente 900m) não digo que não. Mas ainda assim muito efémeras... Depois veremos (isto se alguém se dispuser a andar numa noite destas a caminho da São Mamede  ).

E estou a escrever aqui nas saídas incomuns ou de sonho, apenas por esta imagem do weatheronline:


----------



## David sf (30 Dez 2010 às 23:39)

Estão de volta as runs geladas!! A ver se é desta que se cumprem:

Perturbação 2, espectacular, 2 rounds:































Perturbação 14:











Perturbação 7:











Perturbação 6:


----------



## cardu (30 Dez 2010 às 23:49)

o ano passado nevou em barcelona, este ano já nevou em roma..... agora só falta lisboa e arredores terem neve até aos joelhos!!!!! feliz ano novo


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2011 às 00:27)

Quem puder postar imagens, que me faça o favor de pôr o ensemble 16 da run das 18z do GFS. É para já a mais louca do inverno, com a -18 na PI.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2011 às 03:18)

David sf disse:


> Quem puder postar imagens, que me faça o favor de pôr o ensemble 16 da run das 18z do GFS. É para já a mais louca do inverno, com a -18 na PI.


----------



## actioman (5 Jan 2011 às 03:50)

David sf disse:


> Quem puder postar imagens, que me faça o favor de pôr o ensemble 16 da run das 18z do GFS. É para já a mais louca do inverno, com a -18 na PI.



Olha que não sei se o membro 15 da run das 18h não acaba por o ser ainda mais... Uma vez que mete a ISO -8 a cobrir todo o território nacional e a -10 logo ali pertinho da Beira Interior .






Isto para nem falar na -31 ou -32 que estaria aos 500hPa... Claro seria uma entrada seca! Mas com uma bolsa de ar tão frio a instabilidade estaria garantida e tudo poderia acontecer! 

É o que se chama uma saída para desanuviar, porque isto está com perspectivas muito fracas quanto a frio nesta primeira quinzena de Janeiro.


----------



## rozzo (5 Jan 2011 às 10:37)

Esperemos bem que estes "outliers" ainda que não verdadeiros queiram dizer alguma coisa, ainda que apenas para mais tarde, final de Janeiro ou início de Fevereiro. Que o panorama está muito negro para o mês "rei" de eventos de frio, tanto no GFS como no ECMWF, tal a posição chata das altas pressões, que nada mais senão fluxos mornos fornece.. É normal a alternância deste tipo de padrões, é muito chato é quando calham exactamente em Janeiro, um autêntico desperdício.
E a brincar a brincar, aquele tipo de "previsão empírica" que discutimos aqui um pouco, quando apareceram aqueles eventos muito frios extremamente cedo no Outono (logo em meados de Novembro), que seriam bons em Janeiro, blabla, e que por um lado poderia ser mau, pois dificilmente se aguentaria tal padrão até ao pico do Inverno, e que se calhar quando este chegasse iamos estar nisto.. Até não estão muito errados..
Esperemos que ainda reverta em "tempo útil"..


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2011 às 11:33)

Perturbações são sempre engraçadas... Mas... E saídas operacionais?

Ora cá vai um devaneio absolutamente épico!














Neve a cota 0 em todo o país...


----------



## iceworld (7 Jan 2011 às 11:54)

Todo o país continental....


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2011 às 12:11)

iceworld disse:


> Todo o país continental....



Sim claro   Obrigado pelo correctíssimo reparo!


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2011 às 15:08)

O que faz falta é animar a malta:

GFS saída operacional, 6z:
















Ensembles:











Neve no litoral algarvio!




































Média dos ensembles:





















Últimas 4 runs, 88 linhas, para Bragança:


----------



## Snark (9 Jan 2011 às 22:55)

Viento de SW desde el Atlántico...B Atlántica...-30 a 500 y 0/-2 a 850hpa...Esto es un sueño.
*
AMEN*


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2011 às 23:48)

Snark disse:


> Viento de SW desde el Atlántico...B Atlántica...-30 a 500 y 0/-2 a 850hpa...Esto es un sueño.
> *
> AMEN*



Aqui para nós (Sul de Portugal), isso não seria nada mais que chuva e frio, teremos de ter mais frio em altitude, o ideal é -35 a 500hPa e -5 a 850hPa e o vento de leste é também um factor muito importante 

Com essas variáveis a cota andará pelos 800 a 900 m, claro isto em grosso modo, pois há mais factores que entram na equação *cota de neve*!


----------



## Snark (10 Jan 2011 às 17:18)

actioman disse:


> Aqui para nós (Sul de Portugal), isso não seria nada mais que chuva e frio, teremos de ter mais frio em altitude, o ideal é -35 a 500hPa e -5 a 850hPa e o vento de leste é também um facto muito importante
> 
> Com essas variáveis a cota andará pelos 800 a 900 m, claro isto em grosso modo, pois há mais factores que entram na equação *cota de neve*!




 sí amigo -35 y -5....ummm muy bueno eso y vientos del Este......ummmm sería mucho mejor claro...hablaríamos de nevadas en toda Iberia


----------



## Rainy (10 Jan 2011 às 21:05)

Se até no sul dos EUA neva, quem diz que em Lix não vai.
Por mim um dia de intensa queda de neve com 3 cm ou 5 de neve e no outro céu limpo mas um dia muito friiio.

Estou com esperança para este ano


----------



## RMira (11 Jan 2011 às 10:56)

Se houvesse precipitação isto era lindo...





Mas de facto algo se está a preparar...


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2011 às 13:41)

Apesar de não parecer, isto é uma saída de sonho. Se a modelação fosse 48 horas mais longe...


----------



## rozzo (11 Jan 2011 às 14:09)

Sim David essa era mesmo de sonho, os dois AA a unir mesmo na posição perfeita, para injectar ar quase da Sibéria, e a bloquear completamente ar Atlântico, e a cut-off aí..
Como dizes, se fosse continuada mais 48h, estava provavelmente o cenário de neve em todo o lado, até nas Berlengas!


Mas além de ser no prazo do imaginário.. Mesmo que perto de real, cheirava-me a acabar em nevão em Espanha ou Itália..


----------



## rozzo (12 Jan 2011 às 13:53)

Perante esta carta, só me ocorre uma coisa!


----------



## squidward (14 Jan 2011 às 14:11)

O GEFS tem ali umas perturbações engraçadas, nesse caso destaco esta aqui:

















Era tão bom que isto fosse verdade


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2011 às 10:38)

Saída operacional, acabadinha de sair do forno:


----------



## squidward (15 Jan 2011 às 14:49)

Realmente esta RUN6z do GFS está perfeita não mexia mais até dia 30 
Estive a verificar o modelo GFS do Meteopt e indica uma temperatura "gelada" de *-2.0* aqui para o Cartaxo no dia 23 isso era inédito para mim, já que o mínimo que registei aqui foi -1.1ºC
Vamos rezar para que tudo corra bem e que se concretize


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2011 às 14:54)

-3.7ºC para aqui no próximo Domingo nesta run.  Cota de neve nos *227 m*.
Porque tem de estar tão longe e não haver precipitação?


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2011 às 16:00)

David sf disse:


> Saída operacional, acabadinha de sair do forno:



Do forno não... do congelador!
Mas infelizmente ainda está longe.


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2011 às 16:39)

Outra


----------



## Paulo H (15 Jan 2011 às 16:49)

Não sei se é o melhor tópico para postar a minha opinião:

Analisando um qualquer modelo, a partir de que horas poderemos considerar reino da fantasia ou de sonho? 

De forma empirica mas no campo da estatística, atribuo um erro de 2% a cada dia que passa, de forma que analisando os modelos a partir do dia 0 (hoje) temos que:
Dia 0: erro = 2%
Dia 1: erro = 2x2%=4%
Dia 2: erro = 2^3%=8%
Dia 3: erro = 2^4%=16%
Dia 4: erro = 2^5%=32%
Dia 5: erro = 2^6%=64%

ou seja, a partir do dia +5 entramos no reino do apenas provável.

Mas agora analisando de outra forma mais analitica dos dados que os modelos nos mostram e em especial das cartas com isobaras, considero dia X (aquele em que se entra no tal reino) quando apareça algo de completamente disparatado e incomum, e o exemplo que me surge logo é o seguinte:
1. situação de pântano isobarico pela maioria da europa.
2. uma quebra de ligação entre uma carta e a seguinte, que pode traduzir-se em algo que apareça com pujança mas do nada (tendo em conta a carta anterior)

Este é o ponto, o dia X, a partir do qual tudo o que vem à frente só pode ser desvario. É como se uma tendência se esgotasse e depois fazem copy/paste numa outra tendência a partir daí!


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2011 às 19:20)

E a última run do ECM, para além de estar espectacular às 144 horas, tem um fim glorioso:


----------



## actioman (16 Jan 2011 às 19:56)

A Run de controle do GFS na sua saída das 12h de hoje:
















Vinha direitinha a nós e depois, como por encomenda, deslocava-se para Norte mesmo encima do nosso território continental! 

TEríamos uma -4 a cobrir todo o teritório nacional. E até uma iso -6 estaria bem por cima de todo o interior, desde a Beira Baixa, passando pelo Alentejo, Algarve, chegando quase às portas de Lisboa! A -8 estaria mesmo ali ao lado do baixo Alentejo e Algarve!






O ECM contínua a insistir em muito frio a 850hPa:











Tudo isto já se passa no primeiro painel e a 162h.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2011 às 20:15)

Que bonita que fica a Europa toda pintada de azul escuro


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2011 às 21:25)

MSantos disse:


> Que bonita que fica a Europa toda pintada de *azul escuro*



Com esse panorama teríamos *alerta VERMELHO* por todo o continente Europeu...


----------



## surfercop (17 Jan 2011 às 00:56)

Igual temos um novo 10 de Janeiro de 2010.... lol.


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2011 às 10:36)

Apesar de já estar a apenas 164h, ainda a considero um pouco de sonho por isso aqui continuo a postar estas imagens! 

O modelo europeu, continua a colocar bastante frio sobre nós. O que me parece é que a massa de ar frio esta a ser colocada agora mais a leste da Península...






















Pelos sites de previsões automáticas baseados neste modelo, como o foreca, parece que termos uma entrada fria e seca.

No entanto o GFS na sua saída das 00h, continua a brindar-nos algumas cartas como as seguintes:











Há uma baixa secundária que se forma a partir da que temos no Mediterrâneo e como por encomenda vem direitinha a nós! 












O WeatherOnline mais comedido nas cotas de neve:







E o Wetter3, mais confiante:







Quadro do GFS, cá da casa:







Claro na run seguinte, já retirou tudo! 

Aos mais entusiastas, atenção que estamos na secção "Saídas de modelos incomuns e de sonho"...


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2011 às 13:58)

actioman disse:


> Há uma baixa secundária que se forma a partir da que temos no Mediterrâneo e como por encomenda vem direitinha a nós!
> O WeatherOnline mais comedido nas cotas de neve:
> 
> E o Wetter3, mais confiante:
> ...



Agora imagina que era a run das 06z a meter a depressão em altitude com boas cotas de neve e a das 12z tirava tudo. O que diríamos? Devaneios da run das 06z. 
Portanto aguardemos com serenidade, mas tendo em conta que não seria nada do outro mundo que a depressão que se deverá situar na zona da Madeira se desloque para perto do continente e interaja com o frio continental, ou então que apareça uma bolsa de ar frio em altitude a originar alguma convecção.


----------



## Paulo H (17 Jan 2011 às 14:51)

David sf disse:


> Agora imagina que era a run das 06z a meter a depressão em altitude com boas cotas de neve e a das 12z tirava tudo. O que diríamos? Devaneios da run das 06z.
> Portanto aguardemos com serenidade, mas tendo em conta que não seria nada do outro mundo que a depressão que se deverá situar na zona da Madeira se desloque para perto do continente e interaja com o frio continental, ou então que apareça uma bolsa de ar frio em altitude a originar alguma convecção.



É isso tudo!

Quem espera que uma depressão no mediterrâneo nos traga alguma precipitação, desengane-se, pois ficaria tudo por lá.. Apenas iria contribuir para aumentar o vento e fazer chegar mais frio a portugal.

A nossa "única?!" hipótese será o aparecimento de uma depressão que se dirija da madeira para o sul de portugal/estreito gibraltar, e mesmo assim terá de aparecer no momento certo.

Tudo em aberto portanto quanto a precipitação, embora uma coisa não impeça a outra, um pequeno núcleo de instabilidade no mediterrâneo parece muito mais provável.

Também já estivemos melhor a nível de frio, pois os modelos parecem indicar uma ligeira deslocação para leste, quanto a esta entrada. Mas bastará uma pequena alteração nas peças do xadrês, para haver lugar a alterações, daí que o melhor é esperar..


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2011 às 20:46)

O ECMWF põe uma recarga de frio para o final do mês:


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2011 às 22:46)

David sf disse:


> O ECMWF põe uma recarga de frio para o final do mês:



O GFS na run das 18z acompanha e é ainda mais optimista.
Um verdadeiro mimo, como quem diz, um sonho!


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2011 às 22:58)

AnDré disse:


> O GFS na run das 18z acompanha e é ainda mais optimista.
> Um verdadeiro mimo, como quem diz, um sonho!



Para mais ou menos essa data, dia 25 a 27 de Janeiro, já são várias saídas parecidas do GFS, com uma cut-off bem fria a atravessar a península.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2011 às 00:14)

E esta ao contrário de outras é modelando bem possivel, um Anticiclone bem modelado .. uma depressão bem a sul mas sem expressão, uma injecção de frio trazido pela corrente de leste através do Anticiclone e forçando essa depressão a sul/Sudoeste de Portugal a se desenvolver e ao mesmo fazendo ela estacionar mesmo a sul/Sudoeste de Sagres. 
Seria perfeito para toda a gente !!


----------



## David sf (18 Jan 2011 às 07:43)

Mais duas


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2011 às 10:09)

Apenas um registo, dos baixíssimos valores de temperatura aos 850 hPa previstos para esta zona, para o próximo dia 25.


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2011 às 20:43)

Vejam a data:











Não dá precipitação o que seria muito estranho.


----------



## Norther (20 Jan 2011 às 21:22)

eu vejo precipitação e seria uma boa acumulação no interior norte e centro


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2011 às 11:26)




----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Fev 2011 às 18:34)

Estando a passar a "fase do frio", visto os modelos agora parecerem apostar numa forte circulação zonal a partir da 2ª semana de Fevereiro, aqui estão umas cartas de sonho para quem gosta de temporais, com as devidas reservas aos danos que possivelmente causariam algumas destas situações:

Chuva, vento e grande temporal no mar













Aqui já seria uma situação menos perigosa, mas deveria gerar ondas brutais, com cerca de 10m de altura. Veja-se só a enorme área de geração de ondas com ventos ciclónicos no Atlântico Norte a apontar na nossa direcção!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2011 às 19:09)

Isso seria pior que o 27 de Fevereiro do ano passado. E em Fevereiro também.


----------



## 1337 (1 Fev 2011 às 20:49)

de facto
MAS QUE MONSTRO


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2011 às 23:43)

Siberiana:


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2011 às 13:23)




----------



## Tiagofsky (3 Fev 2011 às 13:38)

Acudam...lol!! Mas o que é isto???Vamos lá ver se não é apenas um devaneio ou se os modelos mantêm a tendência...Gostava de ver isto...


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2011 às 14:38)

Uma possível entrada Siberiana está a desenhar-se nos modelos a longa distancia, acredito que venha a ocorrer mas não me parece que seja com ISOS tão baixas como as que estão previstas actualmente , mas vamos continuar a acompanhar os modelos


----------



## David sf (6 Fev 2011 às 10:40)

Uma -20 tão próxima!


----------



## David sf (6 Fev 2011 às 11:29)

Ensembles:


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2011 às 11:38)

Que loucura que isso seria

Isso seria histórico em Portugal e no resto da Europa, mas não acredito muito deve ser mais um devaneio


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Fev 2011 às 12:10)

isso não vai ser verdade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2011 às 12:25)

Fevereiro 1956??? 






A ilusão é tão bonita!

Será que a candelária acerta este ano?


----------



## David sf (6 Fev 2011 às 16:40)

Apesar da run das 12z estar a médio prazo bastante diferente da anterior, acaba da mesma forma, em entrada fria:


----------



## Veterano (6 Fev 2011 às 19:22)

David sf disse:


> Apesar da run das 12z estar a médio prazo bastante diferente da anterior, acaba da mesma forma, em entrada fria:



  Seria o reverso da medalha, David, as condições actuais são tão calmas e anticiclónicas, que se calhar iremos passar precisamente pelo inverso.

  Há bastantes anos, em Celas, perto de Bragança, lembro-me de por esta altura do ano andar a tratar das macieiras, de manga curta e a bufar com o calor, passados 15 dias, uma forte nevada cobriu a região.


----------



## irpsit (9 Fev 2011 às 20:53)

Todos os modelos têm apontado já a entrada siberiana com ISOS muito baixas à bastante tempo, já em Janeiro previam isso para 10 de Fevereiro.

Agora temos evidentemente um bloqueio AA na Europa, mas com temperaturas elevadas.

O anticiclone terá que se estabelecer mais a norte para trazer esse ar polar.

- - - - -

Uma coisa os modelos acertaram: as depressões muito cavadas a passar na Islândia (que eu tenho experienciado). No entanto, os modelos apontavam o AA mais a norte no UK, e neste momento, está mais a sul.

Ainda acho que esse cenário frio irá acontecer para o final do mês.
A questão é saber o quão frio e histórico será.


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2011 às 21:17)

Apesar de ser só o ECMWF a vê-la, a verdade é que se trata de uma previsão algo consistente.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2011 às 21:44)

Parecem-me ser das tais depressões a SW que o ECMWF gosta tanto de modelar e depois nada.


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Fev 2011 às 22:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parecem-me ser das tais depressões a SW que o ECMWF gosta tanto de modelar e depois nada.



Spider,
Vamos seguir isto, certamente.
 Há algumas pessoas que adoptam o género de comentários que profere, e acabamos por ter uma sequência de afirmações que não consigo ver fundamentados de forma sistemática e rigorosa.
Ou somos um forum científico ou somos um forum de meteorologistas "de bancada" com frases feitas e preconceitos que se vão transmitindo e acirrando a cada chegada de novos users.

afirma que esta depressão é uma daquelas que o ECMWF vê e depois nada.
E o NOGAPS ? penso que tb a vê, um tudo nada mais a norte mas ela está lá.
O GFS, tão belo na sua plataforma aberta a que qq um o corra lá em casa, paramtrizado a seu belo prazer não a vê.

Acho estranho.
Estou aqui para aprender. Vamos esperar para ver.

Bernardino


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Fev 2011 às 22:57)

A grande dúvida dos modelos é a trajectória da depressão... isto é, já todos concordam que a mesma se vai formar, algures na costa leste dos EUA. Só que o ECMWF tem vindo a colocar a depressão a deslocar-se na nossa direcção, enquanto o GFS a vê ir bem mais para Norte, perto da Biscaia. O resultado final terá 3 hipóteses, na minha opinião:

1- Virá directamente para Portugal, fazendo landfall no território nacional, e é menos cavada (ECMWF). 

2-Deslocar-se-á mais para Norte e será bem mais cavada (GFS). Ou algo intermédio... 

3- Algo intermédio a estes dois cenários, como apontam outros modelos.

ps: Já viram a enorme tempestade que se vai formar no Atlântico Norte?? Pressões inferiores a 930 hPa??  Digno de uma "Perfect Storm"! A próxima semana vai ser muito interessante em termos de ondulação na costa portuguesa...


----------



## cardu (13 Fev 2011 às 23:20)

dia 25 fevereiro iso -8 no centro de portugal..... muito frio e em lisboa iso -4


----------



## Fil (13 Fev 2011 às 23:47)

cardu disse:


> dia 25 fevereiro iso -8 no centro de portugal..... muito frio e em lisboa iso -4









Nada mau!


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2011 às 11:47)

A previsão para o fim-de-semana de Carnaval já está no 2ºpainel do GFS.

Para já, uma previsão de sonho.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Fev 2011 às 15:35)

Isso é que era...


----------



## GabKoost (21 Fev 2011 às 19:30)

Perfeito para acabem com as palhaçadas de carnavais abrasileirados de mau gosto. 

Carnaval em Portugal é quase sempre tempo de Inverno. Não é que não gosto de meninas em trajes menores mas acho decadente ver cenas dessas em Portugal onde nada a nível do clima, passando pela cultura e paisagem, fazem recordar o Rio de Janeiro.

Venha esse frio e venham as procissões fúnebres das queimas dos "Entrudos". As fogueiras rituais e os Caretos transmontanos!

Isso sim é Carnaval!


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2011 às 20:53)

GabKoost disse:


> Perfeito para acabem com as palhaçadas de carnavais abrasileirados de mau gosto.
> 
> Carnaval em Portugal é quase sempre tempo de Inverno. Não é que não gosto de meninas em trajes menores mas acho decadente ver cenas dessas em Portugal onde nada a nível do clima, passando pela cultura e paisagem, fazem recordar o Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> ...



Concordo plenamente!


----------



## hurricane (21 Fev 2011 às 21:46)

Pois eu espero que nada disso se concretize e venho sol e temperaturas de primavera para poder divertir me à vontade  sempre adorei mascarar me no carnaval mas para isso nao pode estar frio.


----------



## Norther (22 Fev 2011 às 01:49)

frio com uma bela nevada é que era brutal, belos carnavais ja ouve outrora


----------



## granizus (22 Fev 2011 às 11:53)

GabKoost disse:


> Perfeito para acabem com as palhaçadas de carnavais abrasileirados de mau gosto.
> 
> Carnaval em Portugal é quase sempre tempo de Inverno. Não é que não gosto de meninas em trajes menores mas acho decadente ver cenas dessas em Portugal onde nada a nível do clima, passando pela cultura e paisagem, fazem recordar o Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> ...



Mais nada


----------



## David sf (2 Mar 2011 às 23:19)

Anunciam-se tempos interessantes:


----------



## David sf (4 Mar 2011 às 21:25)

Ensembles do GFS


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mar 2011 às 19:48)

GabKoost disse:


> Perfeito para acabem com as palhaçadas de carnavais abrasileirados de mau gosto.
> 
> Carnaval em Portugal é quase sempre tempo de Inverno. Não é que não gosto de meninas em trajes menores mas acho decadente ver cenas dessas em Portugal onde nada a nível do clima, passando pela cultura e paisagem, fazem recordar o Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> ...



Sim, se há coisa que odeie são carnavais importados. Nojo.

Portugal tem carnavais maravilhosos, o que não faltam por este país são Entrudos. Aqui na terra não falta...


----------



## David sf (9 Abr 2011 às 11:41)

Pode ser que tanto calor fora de época origine algo assim:


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2011 às 17:44)

David sf disse:


> Pode ser que tanto calor fora de época origine algo assim:



Também no inicio do mês os modelos modelavam frescura para dia 11 de Março, e ao que parece vamos ter temperaturas perto dos 30ºC


----------



## David sf (9 Abr 2011 às 17:51)

andres disse:


> Também no inicio do mês os modelos modelavam frio para dia 11 de Março, e ao que parece vamos ter temperaturas perto dos 30ºC



Já estamos em Abril. A 11 de Março e dias seguintes nevou bastante nos Açores e Madeira. A tendência para a semana da Páscoa está lá, voltou a sair de novo às 12z, e é bastante acompanhada no diagrama de ensembles. Não deverá ser tanto frio, mas poderá dar para estrear os pluviómetros este mês.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2011 às 17:52)

David sf disse:


> Já estamos em Abril. A 11 de Março e dias seguintes nevou bastante nos Açores e Madeira. A tendência para a semana da Páscoa está lá, voltou a sair de novo às 12z, e é bastante acompanhada no diagrama de ensembles. Não deverá ser tanto frio, mas poderá dar para estrear os pluviómetros este mês.



Exactamente .


----------



## David sf (4 Jul 2011 às 22:17)




----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2011 às 22:29)

David sf disse:


>



É bom que não aconteça


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2011 às 09:11)

espero que aconteça


----------



## PedroNTSantos (5 Jul 2011 às 15:19)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> espero que aconteça



Convém relembrar que uma situação destas acarretaria diversas consequências nefastas, de picos no consumo de energia, de consumo de água (num país a braços, volta e meio, com problemas de falta de água), a um aumento de internamentos (e mortes) devido ao calor, até às consequências ao nível dos incêndios florestais.


Logo, e em resumo, e como se diz nos filmes de terror, cuidado com o que se deseja, pois pode tornar-se realidade!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2011 às 16:04)

mas que piada tem a meteorologia se não houver extremos
o dia de hoje é um dia sem qualquer interesse.
interessante são dias de temperatura máxima extremas,  temperaturas mínimas extremas , trovoadas, chuvas fortes e persistentes.
desde que não morra ninguém, quanto pior melhor


----------



## Knyght (5 Jul 2011 às 16:05)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Convém relembrar que uma situação destas acarretaria diversas consequências nefastas, de picos no consumo de energia, de consumo de água (num país a braços, volta e meio, com problemas de falta de água), a um aumento de internamentos (e mortes) devido ao calor, até às consequências ao nível dos incêndios florestais.
> 
> 
> Logo, e em resumo, e como se diz nos filmes de terror, cuidado com o que se deseja, pois pode tornar-se realidade!



Um terror para o ser humano... Há cada observação... A saída das 00h do GFS do dia 20 de Fevereiro de 2010, concretizou-se e foi o maior pesadelo de sempre da história da Madeira!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2011 às 16:11)

mas neste caso trata-se apenas de calor!
mas também como acontece sempre, nada de interessante vai acontecer


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2011 às 18:47)

Penso que é bastante provável que nas próximas 3 ou 4 semanas tenhamos um cenário desses. Eu não gosto mas também não vale a pena tanto dramatismo, que diabo, o clima do nosso país é dado a estas coisas.


----------



## Goku (5 Jul 2011 às 20:16)

Alguém me pode explicar o significado daqueles mapas?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2011 às 20:19)

esse mapas indicam a temperatura a 850hPa de pressão


----------



## Goku (5 Jul 2011 às 20:32)

E essas temperaturas são boas ou más para aquela pressão?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2011 às 20:35)

Goku disse:


> E essas temperaturas são boas ou más para aquela pressão?



Não há temperaturas nem boas nem más pra pressão, isso é indiferente. As temperaturas rondariam os 40ºC segundo as cartas postadas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2011 às 20:41)

eram boas paar ver se o tempo ganha alguma animação


----------



## Goku (5 Jul 2011 às 21:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não há temperaturas nem boas nem más pra pressão, isso é indiferente. As temperaturas rondariam os 40ºC segundo as cartas postadas.



Mas já não vão rondar?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Jul 2011 às 21:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> eram boas paar ver se o tempo ganha alguma animação



Na minha opinião, a animação não se ganha com cenários destes... Não gosto de calor, mas mesmo que gostasse não me animaria com canículas sufocantes. Acho que aquilo que nos (a nós, amantes da meteorologia) deve animar é o estado do tempo que tantas vezes se classifica de "monótono". E interpretar esses estados e tentar prever o que aí vem, mesmo que seja mais do mesmo!!! Isso sim, dá-me ânimo!!! É a ciência e a tecnologia ao serviço da sociedade... e isso não é só interessante quando há situações extremas. Aliás, atrevo-me a dizer que os técnicos da meteorologia e da protecção civil (e o pessoal da saúde, e das barragens, e os bombeiros... todos os que zelam para que o nosso dia-a-dia seja como é) animam-se muito mais com o tempo "monótono" do que com o tempo severo.
Esta é a minha opinião. Obviamente que não disponho de autoridade moral para não aceitar opiniões diferentes, por isso peço a quem ler este post que interprete estas palavras apenas como opinião pessoal e não como qualquer critica feroz a portadores de opinião distinta.


----------



## Costa (5 Jul 2011 às 21:51)

Goku disse:


> Mas já não vão rondar?



Saídas a 10 dias de distância ainda são muito inconstantes. As probabilidades andam por volta dos 40% diria


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2011 às 22:02)

mas eu o que gosto mesmo são extremos!
Calor insuportável, frio insuportável, trovoadas, chuvas fortes , etc.
podem chamar-me louco se quiserem , mas sou assim.


----------



## Goku (5 Jul 2011 às 22:12)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas eu o que gosto mesmo são extremos!
> Calor insuportável, frio insuportável, trovoadas, chuvas fortes , etc.
> podem chamar-me louco se quiserem , mas sou assim.



Vai para a Índia que agora estão a ocorrer as monções.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2011 às 22:15)

é para já


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2011 às 23:40)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas eu o que gosto mesmo são extremos!
> Calor insuportável, frio insuportável, trovoadas, chuvas fortes , etc.
> podem chamar-me louco se quiserem , mas sou assim.



Que raio de feitios .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jul 2011 às 09:57)

que piada tem a meteorologia sem extremos


----------



## vitamos (6 Jul 2011 às 10:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> que piada tem a meteorologia sem extremos



Esta conversa está a andar em círculos e daí não vai sair.

Temos que ver aqui duas sensibilidades... E parto aqui no fundo em "defesa" dos dois lados:

1 - É comum o gosto pelos extremos. Não podemos condenar alguém que goste de meteorologia por gostar de extremos. E aqui entramos em várias categorias: uns gostam de frio extremo, outros de calor, outros de eventos severos, etc... Sob o ponto de vista científico estas questões são alvo de estudo e exercem, obviamente, sobre o ser humano um certo fascínio. É normal portanto.

2 - É no entanto de compreender o reverso da medalha: Vamos a um simples exemplo. A Onda de Calor de 2003 matou, em apenas 2 semanas, em Portugal *1953 pessoas* (Fonte: IM e DGS). Obviamente que fenómenos extremos têm por vezes consequências trágicas! E ninguém deseja de certeza uma morte! Quanto mais 2000!

Assim sendo o que sempre procurámos nesta casa não é o refrear ou condicionar ânimos e paixões de ninguém. Apenas se pede que em situações que envolvam vidas humanas tentemos fazer o que, regra geral e felizmente, tem acontecido nesta casa. Previsão dos eventos, informação durante os eventos, resumo dos eventos. A única coisa que se pede é que haja moderação e respeito por todos, incluindo o respeito máximo pelas pessoas que são directa ou indirectamente afectadas pelos fenómenos meteorológicos ditos adversos.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2011 às 12:18)

Mais uma saída algo extrema do GFS:







Felizmente a muitas horas de distância...e com credibilidade próxima do 0...

Oxalá esta "frescura" que estamos a passar agora não se transforme num "inferno" mais para a frente...aguardemos...

calor no Verão sim, mas q.b...


----------



## Goku (6 Jul 2011 às 14:09)

Alguém me pode explicar o significado do mapa?
Vejo-vos muito preocupados.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jul 2011 às 14:12)

O mapa indica calor, e muito sinceramente não sei porque estão preocupados, eu fico preocupado é com 25ºC em Serpa no mes de Julho, não com 40 ou 45ºC
eu estou habituado a 40ºC no Alentejo não a 25ºC e 30ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2011 às 14:15)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O mapa indica calor, e muito sinceramente não sei porque estão preocupados, eu fico preocupado é com 25ºC em Serpa no mes de Julho, não com 40 ou 45ºC
> eu estou habituado a 40ºC no Alentejo não a 25ºC e 30ºC.



Ainda não entendeste que com este calor vai haver mortes de idosos, inúmeros incendios, entre outras coisas graves ?!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jul 2011 às 14:16)

quantas pessoas não morrem todos os dias, devido a outras coisas?
e no Alentejo garanto-te que todas as pessoas estão habituadas a 45ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2011 às 14:19)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> quantas pessoas não morrem todos os dias, devido a outras coisas?
> e no Alentejo garanto-te que todas as pessoas estão habituadas a 45ºC.



E porque te estás só a preocupar com os alentejanos, quando o dito calor apresentado e previsto é para practicamente todo o país ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jul 2011 às 14:21)

os ribatejanos também estão habituados, quem pode estar menos habituado são os do litoral.
mas tmb estas previsões não se devem concretizar.
ainda ontem o gfs previa cerca de 35ºC na próxima semana em serpa e agora prevê 27ºC.


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2011 às 14:22)

Eu detesto calor, as canículas, mas a mim não me preocupam muito eventos isolados de calor, acho que acabam por ser coisas naturais no nosso clima. A mim preocupa-me apenas eventos muito prolongados de calor, que duram várias semanas, mesmo sem serem extremas, essas é que moem e fazem estragos. 
Mas para já e relativamente a isso, acho que não temos grandes razões de queixa do Verão, está a ser bem comportado. Tenho ideia que no ano passado nesta altura o GFS inventava coisas como 47 ou 48ºc nalguns locais do Alentejo que depois nunca se verificaram, e esse tipo de "devaneios" ainda não ocorreram este ano, portanto, acho que não vale a pena stressar com o assunto

Quanto aos gostos e preferências de cada um, evitem esse tipo de mensagens, nada contribuem para a discussão, e o mais provável é que comecemos a apaga-las.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2011 às 14:22)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> os ribatejanos também estão habituados, quem pode estar menos habituado são os do litoral.
> mas tmb estas previsões não se devem concretizar.
> ainda ontem o gfs previa cerca de 35ºC na próxima semana em serpa e agora prevê 27ºC.



Tudo bem, mas isto não tem nexo nenhum :



> quantas pessoas não morrem todos os dias, devido a outras coisas?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jul 2011 às 14:27)

digo o que disserem para mim, quanto pior melhor.


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2011 às 14:30)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> eu estou habituado a 40ºC no Alentejo não a 25ºC e 30ºC.



Facilmente te desabituas rapaz...


----------



## Goku (6 Jul 2011 às 14:35)

40ºC em todo o território?


----------



## vitamos (6 Jul 2011 às 14:43)

Já foi dito, vamos evitar entrar nestas conversas que não levam a lado nenhum.

O Snifa colocou uma previsão do GFS a 372h... Isolada, sem credibilidade obviamente, mas que está colocada no tópico exacto para estas previsões de longo prazo.

Se e só SE fosse esse o cenário com uma iso 28 a 850hPa colocada dentro do território, sim... Teríamos 40ºC em muitos locais e possivelmente mais que isso no Interior.

Embora "incomum" no sentido do tópico esta sinóptica modelada a longo prazo é normal, como disse o Vince, nesta altura do ano. Os modelos e muito especilamente o GFS fazem este tipo de modelação nos meses mais quentes, tendendo a atenuar as situações do médio ao curto prazo. Devaneios normais e habituais...


----------



## Costa (6 Jul 2011 às 16:14)

Incomum seria uma saída dessas em Janeiro ou Fevereiro. Estando em Julho não vejo qual o espanto?


----------



## hurricane (6 Jul 2011 às 19:12)

Desculpem o off-topic mas nao posso deixar de manifestar o meu desagrado para com o meteoalentejo! Uma coisa é gostar de fenómenos extremos que eu tb gosto outra coisa é desejar que eles venham! Isso já uma doença desculpa lá! 

Se queres assim tanto calor vai para o deserto em África! É verdade que este tempo ameno ja irrita e que espero que subam as temperaturas mas há limites!

-.-'


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jul 2011 às 19:25)

talvez seja uma doença, mas sou assim
são os extremos que alimentam a minha vida !


----------



## Geiras (7 Jul 2011 às 00:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> talvez seja uma doença, mas sou assim
> são os extremos que alimentam a minha vida !



E são os extremos que desgraçam a vida de muitos outros. Não pense só em sí


----------



## Norther (7 Jul 2011 às 22:07)

Goku disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar o significado do mapa?
> Vejo-vos muito preocupados.



O mapa que vês é de um dos melhores modelos a prever a meteorologia para o mundo, GFS, e é apenas uma previsão a muitas horas e que apenas indica uma tendência mas nada certo, esse mapa indica a temperatura a 850Pha sensivelmente a 1400 metros e com isos como apresentava como a iso 28 no centro do país certamente a temperatura subiria acima dos 40ºC em grande parte do territorio e ate perto dos 50 em alguns citios, como zonas do Alentejo, agora neste momento o modelo ja modela diferente e bem mais fresco,


 é esperar pa ver e indo seguindo mas a mim parece-me que este verão poderá ser mais fresco que os últimos, talvez sim talvez não mas as temperaturas estao normais e ate um pouco abaixo durante a noite, vamos seguindo porque é ésta a magia da meteorologia 
Gostava que alguem disse-se algo se estiver a falar erradamente


----------



## David sf (30 Jul 2011 às 10:18)

Desde os trópicos, até ao UK, rasando os Açores, já há algumas saídas consecutivas andam a modelar algo do género:


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2011 às 14:16)

Hehe, bom, estamos a entrar no tal mês da "temporada portuguesa" (ver este tópico) em que podemos ver sistemas tropicais ou subtropicais (híbridos), por outro lado também sabemos que é raro o ano em que no GFS não aparecem estas coisas nesta altura do ano no 2º painel que depois não se materializam. E basta olhar para as cartas que ponho em baixo para perceber que são imensos factores que se tinham que juntar, e basta uma pequenina alteração num deles para que na próxima saída tudo seja diferente.

De qualquer forma está gira a forma como ele modela a coisa, os restos da Ophelia depois de passarem pelos Açores interagiam com uma cutoff gerando uma depressão bastante cavada, provavelmente subtropical/híbrida.



Ficam as animações que são interessantes para guardar, mas pouco mais importância tem do que isso para uma coisa temporalmente tão distante, mais de 300 horas, no 2º painel e ainda por cima a saída das 6z.


----------



## icewoman (22 Set 2011 às 14:27)

Boa tarde,

Não sou a pessoa mais entendida para analisar estes "modelos" postados por si, mas paraece-me que se tal previsão confirmar-se a ilha da Madeira iria ser bastante atingida...estou errada?


obrigada.


----------



## vitamos (22 Set 2011 às 14:39)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Não sou a pessoa mais entendida para analisar estes "modelos" postados por si, mas paraece-me que se tal previsão confirmar-se a ilha da Madeira iria ser bastante atingida...estou errada?
> 
> ...



Sim, mas por isso mesmo a previsão está colocado neste tópico respeitante a saídas incomuns. É usual nesta altura do ano os modelos apresentarem estes devaneios no 2º painel, fruto de todo o corropio habitual em períodos de transição. Não são para ser tidos em grande conta até entrarem no 1º painel


----------



## icewoman (22 Set 2011 às 15:00)

vitamos disse:


> Sim, mas por isso mesmo a previsão está colocado neste tópico respeitante a saídas incomuns. É usual nesta altura do ano os modelos apresentarem estes devaneios no 2º painel, fruto de todo o corropio habitual em períodos de transição. Não são para ser tidos em grande conta até entrarem no 1º painel





Obrigada pela sua rápida resposta...confesso que esta possibilidade assusta-me um pouco...pois acho que não estamos preparados para este tipo de situação...


----------



## Goku (23 Set 2011 às 14:24)

Os Açores também serão afectados?
Não me digam que vai chover enquanto eu lá estiver.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2011 às 19:16)

Goku disse:


> Os Açores também serão afectados?
> Não me digam que vai chover enquanto eu lá estiver.



Ainda é uma mera especulação. Ainda ninguém sabe o que irá ocorrer na semana que vem.


----------



## David sf (25 Set 2011 às 11:52)

vitamos disse:


> Sim, mas por isso mesmo a previsão está colocado neste tópico respeitante a saídas incomuns. É usual nesta altura do ano os modelos apresentarem estes devaneios no 2º painel, fruto de todo o corropio habitual em períodos de transição. Não são para ser tidos em grande conta até entrarem no 1º painel



Já está no 1º painel, embora continue a achar que ainda não é para ser tido em conta:












Meteograma para a ilha de Santa Maria:


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2011 às 12:05)

Eu levaria muito em conta essa possibilidade!!


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2011 às 20:20)

David sf disse:


> Já está no 1º painel, embora continue a achar que ainda não é para ser tido em conta:



Está no 1º painel mas já nem é a mesma coisa, antes era a Ophelia que depois sofria uma interação explosiva com uma uma cutoff. A Ophelia entretanto luta pela vida em latitudes bem mais favoráveis, na prática já nem é um ciclone tropical,  e agora aparece o Phillippe, novo jogo, baralhar as cartas de novo.

Mas é bastante provável que restos desses sistemas venham cá parar, é normal em Outubro, mas também sabemos que a maioria das vezes acabam por não ter grande interesse, ainda no ano passado o centro do que restava do OTTO passou por cima da Madeira e nada se passou.

Os ciclones tropicais normalmente perigosos para os Açores, são ciclones que já vem bem formados de oeste ou sudoeste que foram intensos e ainda chegam aos Açores com intensidades significativas. Estes outros sistemas que sobem muito rápido de latitude geralmente enfrentam condições bastantes hostis e raramente se conseguem intensificar nesse meio, o maior interesse será na energia que pode interagir com outro tipo de perturbações por cá. E mais raramente, uma coisa ou outra mesmo tropical, mas mesmo essas acabam mais por ser interessantes do que propriamente perigosas.


----------



## David sf (25 Set 2011 às 20:36)

Vince disse:


> Está no 1º painel mas já nem é a mesma coisa, antes era a Ophelia que depois sofria uma interação explosiva com uma uma cutoff. A Ophelia entretanto luta pela vida em latitudes bem mais favoráveis, na prática já nem é um ciclone tropical,  e agora aparece o Phillippe, novo jogo, baralhar as cartas de novo.
> 
> Mas é bastante provável que restos desses sistemas venham cá parar, é normal em Outubro, mas também sabemos que a maioria das vezes acabam por não ter grande interesse, ainda no ano passado o centro do que restava do OTTO passou por cima da Madeira e nada se passou.
> 
> Os ciclones tropicais normalmente perigosos para os Açores, são ciclones que já vem bem formados de oeste ou sudoeste que foram intensos e ainda chegam aos Açores com intensidades significativas. Estes outros sistemas que sobem muito rápido de latitude geralmente enfrentam condições bastantes hostis e raramente se conseguem intensificar nesse meio, o maior interesse será na energia que pode interagir com outro tipo de perturbações por cá. E mais raramente, uma coisa ou outra mesmo tropical, mas mesmo essas acabam mais por ser interessantes do que propriamente perigosas.



Não é que fosse um cataclismo, mas 67 mm em 3 horas, e não tendo o modelo em conta os efeitos orográficos, que em São Miguel seriam importantes, seria algo de imponente. Mas neste momento já o Philippe é colocado mais próximo da costa americana, num trajecto mais comum.


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2011 às 21:01)

No GFS das 12 está agora assim, os restos do Phillipe iriam parar aos Açores, bastante fracos, em princípio mais interessante seria a depressão que poderá lá andar antes disso:








Por vezes é complicado seguir o rumo de certas perturbações enfraquecidas nas cartas de superfície, já em tempos tinha sugerido usarem a vorticidade aos 850, por exemplo aqui:
http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/NCOMAGWEB/...TIC&currKey=region&returnToModel=&imageSize=M


----------



## David sf (25 Set 2011 às 21:13)

Certo, confundi com outra que se encontra mais a oeste, provavelmente a futura Rina.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2011 às 18:38)

Para muitos que desesperam pelo fim do calor e o regresso da chuva, esta run das 12h do GFS até se enquadra numa saída de sonho.






A ser real, além da chuva e do frio, teríamos os primeiros flocos de neve a cair nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela.

Mas dada a distância temporal da previsão, é melhor aguardarmos pacientemente e ir curtindo o que resta do verão.


----------



## Norther (10 Out 2011 às 19:54)

A ver se se concretiza André, isto anda muito seco e muitos incêndios a volta da Serra da Estrela, todos os fins de semana faço caminhadas por la e seria uma grande alegria se levasse logo com neve  vamos ver


----------



## David sf (6 Nov 2011 às 23:49)

Ciclogénese explosiva seguida de brutal entrada fria, ensemble 19, GFS 18z:


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2011 às 14:53)

David sf isso é mesmo de sonho e daqueles sonhos impossíveis.  1º é a ciclogenese explosiva a entrar no Algarve, coisa rara de acontecer, se fosse no norte e na galiza acreditava mais. Mas, fica para um sonho muito distante.


----------



## David sf (7 Nov 2011 às 21:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> David sf isso é mesmo de sonho e daqueles sonhos impossíveis.  1º é a ciclogenese explosiva a entrar no Algarve, coisa rara de acontecer, se fosse no norte e na galiza acreditava mais. Mas, fica para um sonho muito distante.



Uma ciclogénese destas seria mais uma saída de pesadelo, faz lembrar, um pouco mais a sul, o que se passou em novembro de 1997 no Alentejo.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2011 às 21:55)

David sf disse:


> Uma ciclogénese destas seria mais uma saída de pesadelo, faz lembrar, um pouco mais a sul, o que se passou em novembro de 1997 no Alentejo.



Nem quero pensar ... uma depressão alimentada com ar tropical, e portanto "quente" a chocar antes de chegar ao Algarve com um núcleo muito frio a alta altitude, ia fazer faisca ...
Tipo EUA em Maio !!


----------



## David sf (17 Nov 2011 às 22:33)

Não estava à espera de uma destas, numa época bastante mais fria. Delírio da run das 18z:


----------



## Norther (20 Nov 2011 às 23:12)

um bom bloqueio 









http://[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/714/gfs1276.png/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Goku (21 Nov 2011 às 22:56)

Alguém me pode explicar esses mapas?
Obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (22 Nov 2011 às 10:56)

Goku disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar esses mapas?
> Obrigado.



Relativamente ao post colocado pelo *Norther*:

Os dois primeiros mapas dizem respeito ao Geopotencial e pressão atmosférica.
O terceiro apresenta a temperatura aos 850hPa ou seja a aproximadamente 1500m de altitude (esta valor é meramente uma referência uma vez que a definição de T850 é o valor de temperatura à altitude em que a pressão iguala os 850hPa, sendo este valor dependente da própria pressão atmosférica e do geopotencial).
O quarto mapa apresenta a precipitação prevista, sendo o tracejado um output do próprio meteociel sobre possibilidade de queda de neve... Este último parâmetro é altamente subjectivo devendo sempre a análise ser feito por cartas de cota de neve. Estas últimas são, nas suas versões mais simples dependentes da temperatura aos 850 e 500 hPa e geopotencial.



Apenas a nota adicional de este ser um tópico sobre saídas incomuns ou de sonho que neste caso são baseadas no segundo painel do gfs, tendo por isso uma fiabilidade limitada pela distância temporal.


----------



## Goku (22 Nov 2011 às 18:15)

Se nesse 4º mapa indica a chuva, quer dizer que nesse dia é provável que chova bastante?


----------



## vitamos (22 Nov 2011 às 18:59)

Goku disse:


> Se nesse 4º mapa indica a chuva, quer dizer que nesse dia é provável que chova bastante?



Se vires a legenda repararás que a precipitação não excederá nessa carta os 5mm em nenhum local para o período compreendido, pelo que é pouca precipitação. Todavia, e principalmente para uma carta a mais de 180h e sobretudo no parâmetro mais difícil de prever que é a precipitação, a probabilidade de o que está nessa carta se verificar na totalidade é praticamente 0%. Análise de modelos a longo prazo indicam uma tendência apenas, daí estar enquadrada a informação neste tópico.


----------



## cova beira (22 Nov 2011 às 21:10)

isto é que era começar o inverno em grande


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Nov 2011 às 23:15)

Todos os sonhos virados para o frio e a neve, mas deixo aqui um sonho (ou pesadelo) de um temporal atlântico:


----------



## vitamos (23 Nov 2011 às 10:17)

Por favor não façam links directos dos mapas que colocam! Os links são actualizados consoante as saídas! Depois tudo aquilo que queriam dizer não faz sentido perante a imagem (obviamente que este lembrete não se aplica a quem não fez link directo)


----------



## shli30396 (23 Nov 2011 às 19:39)

Aqui está o puro sonho de Inverno... 













Mais um sonho decomunal...


----------



## Goku (23 Nov 2011 às 23:56)

Mais parece um pesadelo.
Caso isso se venha a tornar realidade, que consequências poderá trazer ao nosso país?


----------



## shli30396 (24 Nov 2011 às 00:38)

Goku disse:


> Mais parece um pesadelo.
> Caso isso se venha a tornar realidade, que consequências poderá trazer ao nosso país?



Isso só mesmo o pessoal mais entendido para analisar a situação, mas provavelmente traria bastante vento e precipitação.
Quando falo em sonho de Inverno, referia-me à possível entrada de ar frio e húmido no continente, que associado à precipitação e a uma temperatura extremamente baixa a 500hPa poderia trazer algumas surpresas (neve) a locais mais improváveis (cotas baixas). Se bem que creio que tal seria mais provável acontecer lá para Janeiro, e com mais frio instalado a 850hPa.

De qualquer das formas, sejam sonhos ou pesadelos, são demasiado improváveis.


----------



## shli30396 (24 Nov 2011 às 01:06)

Já agora para quem gosta de entradas frias de NE, aqui fica uma imagem para matar saudades. Está muito distante mesmo, mas o anticiclone está mesmo no sítio perfeito. E aquela depressão a sul dos Açores um nadinha mais a leste ficava um mimo...


----------



## Norther (24 Nov 2011 às 02:42)

shli30396 disse:


> Já agora para quem gosta de entradas frias de NE, aqui fica uma imagem para matar saudades. Está muito distante mesmo, mas o anticiclone está mesmo no sítio perfeito. E aquela depressão a sul dos Açores um nadinha mais a leste ficava um mimo...




era essa depressão entrar no pais a W SW  carregada de precipitação e com frio bem instalado a superfície iria dar umas boas quedas de neve, a depressão iria demorar varrer o frio


----------



## shli30396 (25 Nov 2011 às 00:45)

Decidi consultar o modelo CFS que apareceu no Meteociel há uns dias. Com previsões para até 9 meses pensei que seria óptimo para me rir um bocadinho, e acertei. Segue-se uma previsão que só poderia ser feita por um modelo destes, a esta distancia e para o princípio da Primavera. A haver precipitação, era neve certa para todo o país, inclusive no litoral. 









Iso -8 a norte do país 






Iso -6 em todo o país, de Braga a Faro 






Apenas mais um sonho (ou pesadelo, depende dos pontos de vista...)


----------



## João Sousa (25 Nov 2011 às 01:00)

shli30396 disse:


> Decidi consultar o modelo CFS que apareceu no Meteociel há uns dias. Com previsões para até 9 meses pensei que seria óptimo para me rir um bocadinho, e acertei. Segue-se uma previsão que só poderia ser feita por um modelo destes, a esta distancia e no princípio da Primavera. A haver precipitação, era neve certa para todo o país, inclusive no litoral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epah há coisas mesmo do domínio do esotérico! Se não o são, parecem muito bem! loool


----------



## shli30396 (29 Nov 2011 às 11:50)

Raios partam o anticiclone, tem cá uma potencia! 1050hPa 





Serão estes geopotenciais normais para Dezembro?


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2011 às 21:17)

Os ensembles insinuam entrada fria continental na Europa lá para dia 10. O ECMWF começa a insinuar a subida da dorsal atlântica até à Gronelândia. A ver se à segunda é de vez.

A carta do dia pertence ao CFS.

















Há muito tempo, desde que as cartas foram disponibilizadas no Meteociel, que se vêem entradas frias de substância em fevereiro. Pode ser uma boa tendência.


----------



## shli30396 (30 Nov 2011 às 02:17)

David sf disse:


> Os ensembles insinuam entrada fria continental na Europa lá para dia 10. O ECMWF começa a insinuar a subida da dorsal atlântica até à Gronelândia. A ver se à segunda é de vez.
> 
> A carta do dia pertence ao CFS.
> 
> ...



Muito boa run. Esperemos que essa tendência se mantenha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2011 às 20:15)

Mais uma carta boa do CFS : 






Março parece que vai ser um grande mês.


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2011 às 20:27)

Estes nunca foram de fiar, mas agora perderam de vez a cabeça:






E deixo a carta de temperatura do CFS, para completar o post do Algarvio1980:






Pelas várias visualizações das cartas da CFS no Meteociel, aposto por uma segunda metade do inverno com NAO-.

PS: As cartas de cima e as de baixo correspondem ao mesmo orgânismo, embora não pareça.


----------



## shli30396 (5 Dez 2011 às 01:29)

David sf disse:


> E deixo a carta de temperatura do CFS, para completar o post do Algarvio1980:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para complementar os posts acima, verdadeiramente fantástica esta saída! 
Não é nada normal uma saída a colocar isos tão baixas no nosso país, durante tanto tempo... são 3 dias!  A esta distância vale o que vale, mas não deixa de ser mais uma indicação de que o final deste Inverno (Fevereiro, Março) poderá ser à _antiga_. 




















E tal como o algarvio1980 mostrou, aqui está a razão de todo este frio:


----------



## David sf (6 Dez 2011 às 20:42)

Iso -14ºC muito perto de Portugal. Se entrasse seria a mais baixa temperatura a 850 hpa desde que há registos. E já está abaixo das 1000 horas!


----------



## shli30396 (7 Dez 2011 às 10:36)

Mais uma grande run, desta vez a 1 mês.
Dois episódios separados por pouco mais de quatro dias!
Um início de Janeiro soberbo... 


*Dia 2 de Janeiro:*









*Dia 6 de Janeiro:*








E como o David sf disse, continua a ser abaixo das 1000h.


----------



## Goku (7 Dez 2011 às 11:23)

Vocês querem festa da grossa. 
Que consequências é que essas runs podem trazer?


----------



## shli30396 (7 Dez 2011 às 11:47)

Goku disse:


> Vocês querem festa da grossa.
> Que consequências é que essas runs podem trazer?



É uma sorte... 
Se não houver precipitação são será nada de especial, apenas mais um episódio de muito frio, típico da época.
Se houver precipitação podem haver algumas surpresas a cotas média/baixas, típicas da época também, lol. Mas penso que a temperatura a 500hPa não seria suficiente para neve à cota 0.

(Atenção que refiro-me às imagens do meu último post.)

Siga a carruagem, aguardemos pelas próximas runs.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Dez 2011 às 17:57)

shli30396 disse:


> É uma sorte...
> Se não houver precipitação são será nada de especial, apenas mais um episódio de muito frio, típico da época.
> Se houver precipitação podem haver algumas surpresas a cotas média/baixas, típicas da época também, lol. Mas penso que a temperatura a 500hPa não seria suficiente para neve à cota 0.
> 
> ...



No caso de haver precipitação com Iso -4ºC penso que já se podia sonhar num episódeo de neve a cota 0. Com Iso -8ºC e chuva, isso seria quase certo! O frio a 500 hPa não seria problema em situações destas, creio! O problema é se não há frio à superfície...


----------



## shli30396 (7 Dez 2011 às 18:08)

Jorge_scp disse:


> No caso de haver precipitação com Iso -4ºC penso que já se podia sonhar num episódeo de neve a cota 0. Com Iso -8ºC e chuva, isso seria quase certo! O frio a 500 hPa não seria problema em situações destas, creio! O problema é se não há frio à superfície...



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## vitamos (7 Dez 2011 às 18:43)

Jorge_scp disse:


> No caso de haver precipitação com Iso -4ºC penso que já se podia sonhar num episódeo de neve a cota 0. Com Iso -8ºC e chuva, isso seria quase certo! O frio a 500 hPa não seria problema em situações destas, creio! O problema é se não há frio à superfície...



Considerando a ficção científica que o cfs tem (isso todos nós sabemos ) um cenário de iso -4 com geopotencias baixos seria quase certamente neve à cota 0. O frio à superfície seria aí um factor com menos importância, mesmo que estivesse relativamente elevada, a temperatura iria baixar com a chegada da precipitação. O problema do frio à superfície até costuma funcionar ao contrário. Ainda me lembro daquele célebre episódio do gelo na Guarda, não me recordo se há 1 ou 2 Invernos atrás! Chuva, temperaturas negativas e do céu só água... Falta de frio em altitude, e uma pista de patinagem artística na rua


----------



## duncan (7 Dez 2011 às 19:31)

boas,ainda falta muito tempo,amanha essa previsao de certeza que ja nao é a mesma.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Dez 2011 às 20:26)

vitamos disse:


> Considerando a ficção científica que o cfs tem (isso todos nós sabemos ) um cenário de iso -4 com geopotencias baixos seria quase certamente neve à cota 0. O frio à superfície seria aí um factor com menos importância, mesmo que estivesse relativamente elevada, a temperatura iria baixar com a chegada da precipitação. O problema do frio à superfície até costuma funcionar ao contrário. Ainda me lembro daquele célebre episódio do gelo na Guarda, não me recordo se há 1 ou 2 Invernos atrás! Chuva, temperaturas negativas e do céu só água... Falta de frio em altitude, e uma pista de patinagem artística na rua



Eu também me lembro desse episódeo na Guarda (freezing rain). Mas nesse caso estávamos com temperaturas positivas aos 850 hPa, apesar de negativas à superfície. Faltou frio em altitude para nevar, como dizes. 

O que eu quis dizer foi que, estando muito frio aos 850 hPa como mostram as cartas, se não nevasse era porque não haveria frio à superfície, e não por falta de frio aos 500 hPa pois a esse nível há sempre frio suficiente (as temperaturas são bem negativas permanentemente). Mas, tal como tu, acho que dificilmente faltaria frio em qualquer dos níveis com iso's inferiores a -4ºC para nevar à cota 0!


----------



## shli30396 (10 Dez 2011 às 02:20)

Mais uma previsão para meados de Janeiro. 


*Geopotencial - 500hPa*






*Temperatura a 850hPa*


----------



## shli30396 (12 Dez 2011 às 01:24)

Mais uma vez o CFS a dar umas previsões muito boas a nível de frio.
Desta vez é para toda a segunda semana de Fevereiro, com a iso -4 a cobrir praticamente todo o país, ocasionalmente com a razia da iso -8 a NE do país!

Bom pronúncio espero eu.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2011 às 12:24)

Um fresco início de dia 24 de Dezembro, segundo a perturbação nº3 do Ensemble. 

*TºC 2m*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2011 às 15:36)

Gilmet disse:


> Um fresco início de dia 24 de Dezembro, segundo a perturbação nº3 do Ensemble.



Claramente uma saída que de sonho nada tem...apenas um devaneio momentâneo de um computador bem humorado.


----------



## shli30396 (14 Dez 2011 às 11:31)

Saída descomunal para Março 2012. 















Como se já não chegasse a iso -6 em todo o país, heis que surge a iso -8 no dia seguinte!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Dez 2011 às 11:37)

cá para mim este Inverno ainda vai surpreender lá para Fevereiro ou Março.


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2011 às 12:57)

shli30396 disse:


> Saída descomunal para Março 2012.



A 512 Dam no Alentejo, seria absolutamente histórico.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Dez 2011 às 13:49)

Vão sonhando com 2012, pode ser que os vossos desejos se transformem em realidade ... mas que está difícil lá isso está ... eh, eh ...


----------



## shli30396 (15 Dez 2011 às 23:42)

Iceberg disse:


> Vão sonhando com 2012, pode ser que os vossos desejos se transformem em realidade ... mas que está difícil lá isso está ... eh, eh ...



Como as runs têm saído ultimamente, só mesmo sonhando é que nos ac*AA*lmamos. 

A última run disponível do CFS a 9 meses ainda dá uma pequena razão para o pessoal do norte poder sorrir no dia de Natal, com a precipitação a cirandar pelo norte da PI... É ir sonhando. 
















Já em meados de Janeiro, coloca algo um pouco mais potente, com temperaturas a 2 metros bastante interessantes... 












Por aqui continuamos a sonhar.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2011 às 17:21)

Finalmente, após tempos a fio sem qualquer novidade longínqua, abre-se uma nova luz ao fundo do túnel, na sequência final do 2º painel do *G*FS.

A ascensão do potente anticiclone para a região das Ilhas Britânicas traria o tão ambicionado frio, ainda que seco (fluxo predominante de NE).











Decidi colocar neste tópico, uma vez que é a primeira saída com este cenário, e pode muito bem vir a desaparecer na próxima.


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Dez 2011 às 21:07)

shli30396 disse:


> Já em meados de Janeiro, coloca algo um pouco mais potente, com temperaturas a 2 metros bastante interessantes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É mesmo este... Alguém tem o endereço e-mail do S. Pedro?? 

Agora a sério... Isto fez-me lembrar um episódio em 2002 ou 2003, já não me lembro... Durante uma entrada siberiana, cerca das das 20:00 ia eu para casa e o termómetro da farmácia marcava -1,5ºC... O pior foi o vento, não faço a mínima do windchill, mas cá para mim era 1 windchill de -5ºC á vontade... Nessa noite, segundo o que li depois nos jornais, a temperatura desceu aos -4.7ºC (penso que ainda é recorde da cidade).

Com precipitação, era neve certa .


----------



## shli30396 (23 Dez 2011 às 00:22)

*Penso que o mês de Fevereiro poderá ser o mais interessante deste Inverno.
O CFS a 9 meses tem estado a modelar diversas entradas frias nas últimas saídas.
Na última run, disponível no Meteociel à hora deste post, este modelo propunha uma iso -4 a aproximar-se de NO, algo que, corrijam-me se estiver enganado, não é muito vulgar. É a primeira vez que vejo algo do género a ser modelado, para este Inverno. 
Esta entrada traria também a tal precipitação que escasseia nas entradas de NE.*






*ISO -4 a aproximar-se vinda de NO.*






*A precipitação presente no território continental.*










*Sem dúvida alguma seria um evento interessante.

Já no final de Fevereiro, haveria outra entrada fria, mas de NE, algo bastante comum e modelado inúmeras vezes pelo CFS para Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março de 2012, e claro, sem precipitação.*












*Penso que tempos interessantes nos aguardam lá mais para a frente neste Inverno. Penso que estas tendências são bom sinal disso. *

_Editado às 0h30_


----------



## shli30396 (24 Dez 2011 às 00:55)

Última saída do CFS coloca no final de Janeiro e meados de Fevereiro o anticiclone bem potente sobre a Escandinávia. 


*Final de Janeiro*






*Meados de Fevereiro*





Possível mudança de padrão à vista, é preciso é que pegue.


----------



## David sf (26 Dez 2011 às 09:52)

Iso -12ºC em Sagres:


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2011 às 12:19)

David sf isso nem em sonhos, mas esse modelo tem insistido nalgumas entradas dessas, no final de Janeiro, em Fevereiro e em Março, mas a iso -12ºC em Sagres era brutal.  Seria uma última semana de Janeiro completamente gélida em todo o país, e batíamos muito recordes de temperaturas mínimas.


----------



## xes (26 Dez 2011 às 13:08)

Esses modelos são mesmo de sonho, já agora, ja alguma vez tivemos assim uma entrada tão fria?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Dez 2011 às 13:37)

qual o site para consultar esses modelos?


----------



## Knyght (26 Dez 2011 às 13:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> David sf isso nem em sonhos, mas esse modelo tem insistido nalgumas entradas dessas, no final de Janeiro, em Fevereiro e em Março, mas a iso -12ºC em Sagres era brutal.  Seria uma última semana de Janeiro completamente gélida em todo o país, e batíamos muito recordes de temperaturas mínimas.



O tempo esta a mudar, pode não atingir essas mínimas mas bem pode ser batido recordes de mínimas este ano...


----------



## David sf (26 Dez 2011 às 16:15)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> qual o site para consultar esses modelos?



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/cfse_cartes.php



xes disse:


> Esses modelos são mesmo de sonho, já agora, ja alguma vez tivemos assim uma entrada tão fria?



Em Portugal a menor iso registada a 850 hpa foi a -14, mas confinada ao extremo nordeste. Creio que desde que há registos o Algarve nunca chegou a apanhar com uma -10.



Knyght disse:


> O tempo esta a mudar, pode não atingir essas mínimas mas bem pode ser batido recordes de mínimas este ano...



Foi uma saída isolada, a quase 1 000 horas de distância, de um modelo de previsão sazonal que há cerca de 15 dias mostrou inúmeras entradas frias em Portugal para o fim de dezembro. Tem pouca credibilidade, serve apenas para ver a tendência das teleconexões e posição dos grandes centros de acção. A novidade destas cartas é que mostram, já há algum tempo, uma tendência para a neutralização da NAO e da AO a partir de meados de janeiro, com a aparição de anticiclones no norte da Europa.


----------



## shli30396 (31 Dez 2011 às 02:39)

Pois é, os modelos, ultimamente, têm andado uma lástima. Há muito que não se vislumbra uma entrada fria digna desse nome, e agora já nem o CFS nos dá razões para sonhar. Até ver nada de entradas polares ou siberianas, nem vagas de frio... nada, nem agora nem no horizonte. É preciso ir até Abril para de ver algo de interessante, mas mesmo assim algo completamente isolado e longínquo.
Note-se os 1070hPa sobre a Gronelândia. 









As previsões não são optimistas, mas vamos ver, o pessoal continua a sonhar, afinal de contas o Inverno ainda agora começou.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jan 2012 às 08:53)

Neve no Alentejo 
(que bom que era)


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2012 às 15:45)

A Estrela este ano só lá vai com neve deste estilo:


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2012 às 16:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> A Estrela este ano só lá vai com neve deste estilo:



Se cada membro do fórum tivesse uma latinha destas, ainda dava um bom nevão


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jan 2012 às 17:38)

Se estas previsões de concretizarem temos um final do mês bem animado


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jan 2012 às 17:57)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Se estas previsões de concretizarem temos um final do mês bem animado



Já podes colocar esses mapas no seguimento normal, pois acho que já não é nehuma saida incomum ou de sonho...Vá pode ser um sonho a chuva voltar...Mas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jan 2012 às 12:58)

Neve em todo o país:


----------



## shli30396 (9 Jan 2012 às 23:02)

Carta do dia:


----------



## squidward (18 Jan 2012 às 15:01)

Segundo o delírio do CFS, apenas na Primavera é que vem a animação de Inverno


----------



## squidward (18 Jan 2012 às 18:48)

Run 6z do CFS (1 mês) aponta novo "delírio" mas numa data já mais próxima


----------



## shli30396 (18 Jan 2012 às 20:03)

Entrada fria de norte em meados de Abril. Que grande delírio.
Quem arranja para mais tarde?


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Jan 2012 às 23:49)

shli30396 disse:


> Entrada fria de norte em meados de Abril. Que grande delírio.
> Quem arranja para mais tarde?



Não é assim tão delírio, uma entrada fria destas em Abril... lembro-me de uma vez, devia ter uns 12/13 anos de idade, portanto há uns 10 anos, de ter adiado uma ida à Serra da Estrela no Carnaval por ausência de neve. Fui na Páscoa, e nevou inclusive em Manteigas, à cota de 700 m, sendo que acumulou muita neve acima dos 800/900 m. Mal deu para subir às Penhas Douradas, que tinha uma acumulação de neve brutal, só guardada nas minhas fotografias! Em pleno Abril...


----------



## shli30396 (19 Jan 2012 às 00:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não é assim tão delírio, uma entrada fria destas em Abril... lembro-me de uma vez, devia ter uns 12/13 anos de idade, portanto há uns 10 anos, de ter adiado uma ida à Serra da Estrela no Carnaval por ausência de neve. Fui na Páscoa, e nevou inclusive em Manteigas, à cota de 700 m, sendo que acumulou muita neve acima dos 800/900 m. Mal deu para subir às Penhas Douradas, que tinha uma acumulação de neve brutal, só guardada nas minhas fotografias! Em pleno Abril...



Eu também me lembro de ver neve na serra de Montemuro, quando fui lá uma vez passar as férias da Páscoa, penso que era em Abril, mas já foi no século passado, na década de 90 salvo erro. Ultimamente tem sido bastante raro, é a ideia que tenho.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2012 às 11:16)

Mais uma saída de sonho


----------



## David sf (21 Jan 2012 às 10:42)

Carta fantástica para 48 horas depois:


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2012 às 11:47)

A run das 6z do GFS, antecipa o sonho para as 216horas.











Ups, não é sonho, é mesmo delírio.


----------



## squidward (21 Jan 2012 às 14:58)

Os delirios do CFS para finais de Fevereiro









Probabilidade de precipitação, que eventualmente seriam "surpresas" bem agradaveis à vista






...e na madrugada do dia 25 de Fev. uma bela ISO -8ºC a cobrir grande parte do país


----------



## squidward (21 Jan 2012 às 15:05)

AnDré disse:


> A run das 6z do GFS, antecipa o sonho para as 216horas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece-me uma situação idêntica à do famoso dia 29/1/2006.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2012 às 17:41)

Não sei se será a primeira vez que as cartas do wetterzentrale colocam um ponto de -45ºC numa massa de ar a 500HPa na saída do GFS. Parece ser o caso daquela zona de ar super-frio que viaja no bordo do enorme anticiclone siberiano algures na Rússia ocidental.


----------



## squidward (26 Jan 2012 às 13:28)

Porque é que estes "sonhos" nunca se concretizam??


----------



## rozzo (26 Jan 2012 às 16:51)

Verdade que começa a ser consensual nos modelos uma entrada Siberiana a tender para o "épico" em boa parte da Europa, tudo ok, mas agora é que o GFS lhe deu com toda a fé!

A _entrada fria do século_. 






















Incrível com a o nível da iso0º abaixo do nível do mar em quase toda a Europa, e basicamente neve para todo o lado.. 
Ah, excepto praticamente nós.. Nem assim!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2012 às 19:10)

Deus no livre de uma entrada épica de frio desta envergadura!

O que iria ser daqueles que vivem por conta da teoria do aquecimento global?! Certamente mais miséria e desemprego...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 11:12)




----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2012 às 11:35)

A perturbação 8 (GEFS), que geralmente aponta para entradas mais convictas, a esmerar-se, na run das 00z!


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Jan 2012 às 17:27)




----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Jan 2012 às 18:16)

Ainda mais incrível, iso -10ºC em todo o continente!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 18:55)




----------



## shli30396 (29 Jan 2012 às 00:33)

Apresento-vos uma pequena parte da run do CFS desta tarde. Saída 12Z.
8 dias absolutamente épicos (seguidinhos) com isos extremamente baixas. 
Enorme sonho, só mesmo para ficar o registo.


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Jan 2012 às 12:48)

Esta é a carta mais épica em termos de neve a cota 0 que me lembro: iso -4ºC em todo o territótio, bastante pecipitação e -35ºC a 500 hPa. A somar a isso já muito frio instalado depois das entradas siberianas da última semana! Era certinho que nevava em todo o continente, e com belas acumulações!


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Jan 2012 às 23:17)

-12ºC no Sul de Portugal:


----------



## Shimmy (31 Jan 2012 às 00:38)

A ver se dá pra fazer sku no Pque Eduardo 7º este domingo à tarde


----------



## David sf (3 Fev 2012 às 22:53)




----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2012 às 23:09)

David sf disse:


>



Isso era neve garantida em todo o país...pena ser a 228h e da RUN18z (tradicionalmente exagerada).


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 17:25)

Qualquer coisa como isto... looooool


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2012 às 17:44)

Até é das saídas mais quentes...


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 19:40)

Agreste disse:


> Até é das saídas mais quentes...



Que assim seja...


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2012 às 19:08)

Para já fica por aqui, isto seria neve à cota zero em quase todo o país:


----------



## camrov8 (5 Fev 2012 às 19:17)

só mais para o fim da semana é que os modelos serão mais seguros 200 e tal horas é muito longe


----------



## ruka (3 Mar 2012 às 20:45)

erro de edição do meteociel


----------



## Goku (5 Mar 2012 às 18:40)

Que implicações teria essa saída caso fosse real?


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Mar 2012 às 18:51)

Goku disse:


> Que implicações teria essa saída caso fosse real?



Algo absolutamente irreal, uma mega-depressão à superfície com um anti-ciclone em altitude! 

Mas pronto, se não ligarmos ao geopotencial, globalmente teríamos mau tempo com muito vento de Sueste...


----------



## David sf (5 Mar 2012 às 19:08)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Algo absolutamente irreal, uma mega-depressão à superfície com um anti-ciclone em altitude!
> 
> Mas pronto, se não ligarmos ao geopotencial, globalmente teríamos mau tempo com muito vento de Sueste...



Eu acho que só choveria no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. De resto, vento forte, muita poeira sahariana e calor se fosse verão e frio se fosse inverno.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Mar 2012 às 19:22)

David sf disse:


> Eu acho que só choveria no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. De resto, vento forte, muita poeira sahariana e calor se fosse verão e frio se fosse inverno.



Quando disse "globalmente mau tempo", já punha essas reticências quanto à precipitação. Sinceramente não tenho confiança para dizer se ia chover ou não e em que sítios, embora claro que quanto mais para Sul, maior a probabilidade! Se a depressão fosse um pouco mais para W/NW, aí de certeza que todo o país receberia pelo menos uma frente de sudoeste, agora assim... é uma situação tão irreal, pois nunca aconteceu nem nunca deverá acontecer, que se torna difícil imaginar como seria... certezas só mesmo no vento, e como dizes, nas poeiras do deserto!

Mas não deixa de ser engraçado imaginar como seria...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Abr 2012 às 22:51)




----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2012 às 08:09)

Saída incomum do  ECM  das 0 z de hoje, a umas distantes 240 h, para o dia 16 de Julho:

Se isto se confirmasse seriam temperaturas de 40 graus e superiores em boa parte do País.. especialmente no interior


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2012 às 09:46)

Esses episódios tão extremos quase nunca se confirmam.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2012 às 10:21)

Skizzo disse:


> Esses episódios tão extremos quase nunca se confirmam.



Por isso é que se postou neste tópico


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2012 às 10:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por isso é que se postou neste tópico



Estamos a falar de coisas diferentes...
Uma coisa seriam saídas incomuns como esta, que embora raras, concretizar-se-iam quase sempre. Mas não é isso que verificamos, estas saídas incomuns, acabam por nem se tornar realidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2012 às 21:13)

Como isto é a tantas horas de distância e como sonho com a chuva, fui à procura dela nos modelos e encontrei.


----------



## CptRena (28 Ago 2012 às 10:22)

O GFS passou-se











As saidas em texto parecem estar a funcionar sem grandes problemas. Foi só mesmo no modelo gráfico que apareceu assim


----------



## amando96 (28 Ago 2012 às 10:54)

Depois de uns dias a 40ºC esses -280ºC até apetece


----------



## shli30396 (28 Ago 2012 às 13:43)

amando96 disse:


> Depois de uns dias a 40ºC esses -280ºC até apetece



Então e os 4000 metros de neve?


----------



## Brunomc (12 Set 2012 às 10:24)

Um furacão a SW de Portugal Continental ás 228h


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2012 às 15:15)

Brunomc disse:


> Um furacão a SW de Portugal Continental ás 228h



O GFS não é o único modelo que prevê a possibilidade do sistema NADINE poder aproximar-se de Portugal, embora a distância temporal ainda seja muito grande, essa hipotética aproximação do NADINE  poderá ou não ser ainda com características tropicais.


----------



## xes (12 Set 2012 às 16:05)

Realmente também reparei nisso, vários modelos em conformidade mas ainda falta muito tempo


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Set 2012 às 23:03)

Atenção: a aproximação a Portugal é-nos dada por este modelo. Apenas que a aproximação é a Portugal insular - arquipélago da Madeira.

Penso que não seja boa ideia um sistema tão definido como este na madeira. A sua (hipotética) confirmação seria no sentido de termos um furacão, com ventos e precipitação intensos a afectar as ilhas Madeirenses.

Como é um cenário ainda a muitas (imensas) horas, acompanhemos o tópico relativo à tempestade tropical NADINE


----------



## CptRena (19 Set 2012 às 10:59)

Rega de 120mm. Um sonho... ou pesadelo!


----------



## stormiday (20 Set 2012 às 14:59)

CptRena disse:


> Rega de 120mm. Um sonho... ou pesadelo!



Para a história fica apenas esse "print screen"


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2012 às 15:34)

Esta run das 06 dos ensembles na perturbação 12 encontrei isto:






A Nadine ainda vem fazer uma visita a mim.  Enquanto, ela estiver viva tenho esperança.


----------



## Norther (24 Set 2012 às 20:01)

Se a apanhas algarvio1980  esperança é a ultima a morrer   to contigo


----------



## Shimmy (20 Out 2012 às 12:44)

O que se passa com a escala de temperatura (temp. 2m) do GEM?? Supostemente estão temperaruras negativas em quase todo  território...


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2012 às 20:08)

O ECMWF  das 12 z  de hoje mete um autêntico diluvio no início de Novembro ,a 216 horas um sistema frontal de forte actividade, com origens a latitudes mais baixas e associado a uma depressão


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2012 às 21:55)

Snifa disse:


> O ECMWF  das 12 z  de hoje mete um autêntico diluvio no início de Novembro ,a 216 horas um sistema frontal de forte actividade, com origens a latitudes mais baixas e associado a uma depressão



Mas isso é em 12 horas não em 6, entre 25 a 50 mm, não é nada de outro mundo que não apareça inumeras vezes !


----------



## 1337 (25 Out 2012 às 23:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas isso é em 12 horas não em 6, entre 25 a 50 mm, não é nada de outro mundo que não apareça inumeras vezes !



LOL Aurélio, falas como se no Algarve fosse fácil cair 50 mm num dia, ás vezes até no norte é difícil, por isso quer seja em 6 ou 12 horas é um dia muito chuvoso!


----------



## David sf (10 Nov 2012 às 15:33)

Iso -14 a 850 hpa no Algarve: 






Com 508 Dam de Geopotencial:


----------



## N_Fig (10 Nov 2012 às 15:56)

David sf disse:


> Iso -14 a 850 hpa no Algarve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse modelo não prevê temperatura a 2 metros? Ou precipitação?


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2012 às 15:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Esse modelo não prevê temperatura a 2 metros? Ou precipitação?



Não te preocupes em calcular... ia nevar até debaixo de água.


----------



## David sf (10 Nov 2012 às 16:03)

N_Fig disse:


> Esse modelo não prevê temperatura a 2 metros? Ou precipitação?



Dada a resolução do modelo, são parâmetros mais enviesados, certamente que as temperaturas a 2 metros não seriam exactamente estas, mas cá fica:







Quanto à precipitação, o habitual efeito de rotunda:


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2012 às 20:16)

Só por curiosidade, fui visitar a RUN0z do CFS (1 mês) e encontrei esta (potencial) situação interessante de um possível episódio de neve a cotas baixas no dia 27 Janeiro...é claro que tudo irá desaparecer na próxima RUN e falta uma eternidade até lá  mas achei por bem colocar aqui neste tópico.


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Dez 2012 às 22:55)

Mas talvez um bom sinal para Janeiro!!


----------



## Sanxito (19 Dez 2012 às 16:02)

squidward disse:


> Só por curiosidade, fui visitar a RUN0z do CFS (1 mês) e encontrei esta (potencial) situação interessante de um possível episódio de neve a cotas baixas no dia 27 Janeiro...é claro que tudo irá desaparecer na próxima RUN e falta uma eternidade até lá  mas achei por bem colocar aqui neste tópico.



Vamos sonhar com um novo 26 de Janeiro...


----------



## Telmo Correia (19 Dez 2012 às 18:41)

Isso era Brutal!!!!!


----------



## squidward (19 Dez 2012 às 19:28)

Aqui vai mais uma situação (um pouco diferente), mas que também poderia ser potencialmente interessante (RUN6z do CFS 1mês)


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2012 às 19:37)

squidward disse:


> Só por curiosidade, fui visitar a RUN0z do CFS (1 mês) e encontrei esta (potencial) situação interessante de um possível episódio de neve a cotas baixas no dia 27 Janeiro...é claro que tudo irá desaparecer na próxima RUN e falta uma eternidade até lá  mas achei por bem colocar aqui neste tópico.



Eu concordo, mas nevar em Espinho, á beira mar acho complicado.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2012 às 01:11)

Estas saidas servem para nos por a sonhar um pouco...

Mas o sonho comanda a vida.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2012 às 11:31)

Os modelos estão tão maus para os próximos tempos que só resta mesmo sonhar


----------



## squidward (28 Dez 2012 às 19:56)

RUN6z do CFS para dia 14 de Janeiro, acho que haveria potencial para um evento interessante


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Dez 2012 às 22:40)




----------



## João Sousa (2 Jan 2013 às 20:08)

Boa noite,
Para efeitos de registo deixo aqui a projecção na última run do GFS a umas distantes 372h.





E o respectivo registo de precipitação:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2013 às 22:51)

É bom sonhar


----------



## João Sousa (5 Jan 2013 às 00:12)

Neve pela faixa interior do território nacional.


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2013 às 00:20)

Nessa situação neve só nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Paula (6 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

384h


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2013 às 03:57)

Situação interessante modelada pelo CFS


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2013 às 04:01)

E para quem gosta de frio....











Só peca na falta de precipitação (o tal efeito rotunda).


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Jan 2013 às 09:43)

Muita Neve!!!:

http://modelos.meteopt.com/gfs/18/gfs_pi_neve_186.png?ver=201301079


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2013 às 11:29)

A expectativa.


MeteoAlentejo disse:


>



A realidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2013 às 12:04)

O GFS não acerta uma. O ECM foi o modelo que acertou a uma semana.

Previsão:






Realidade:


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2013 às 13:00)

Sinceramente do meu ponto de vista nos meses de Inverno o ECM tem um comportamento melhor do que o GFS, contudo nos meses de transição acho o GFS mais acertado do que o ECM, em especial este ano que passou ....

Mas o que é que isto tem a ver com as saídas incomuns ou de sonho.. 

Sinceramente quando o Algarvio 1980, que adora temporais como eu escreve, penso logo que vem algo em grande, mas abri este tópico e tive uma desilusão


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2013 às 13:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS não acerta uma. O ECM foi o modelo que acertou a uma semana.
> 
> Previsão:
> 
> ...


*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...los-incomuns-de-sonho-5084-26.html#post357039*

Estás errado, o GFS esteve melhor que o ECMWF nessa previsão ( 288h!!!!), muito acertado mesmo, com aquela bolsa de geopotencial entre a Islandia e a Escandinavia e a depressão a NW.
Só falhou ao enviar o cavado  da America para os Açores, que na realidade se meteu mais para S e isolou a depressão forte a SW dos Açores.
O ECMWF basicamente espetou o AA...

By the way, nestes dias o GFS06z tem seguido o ECMWF, mau sinal para o ECMWF.
*Acredito mais no GFS00/12z no médio e longo termo*, pelo menos enquanto a 06/18z seguir o ECMWF.

Para finalizar, o GFS este ano está muito bom, e o ECMWF a decepcionar, ele que costumava lidar muito bem com a sinoptica nas latitudes médias...agora está piorzinho.

A surpresa do ano tem sido o GEM, muito bom, o 3º Grande sem duvida...e esse tem seguido o GFS00/12z contra o ECMWF...acredito que o ECMWF está a falhar em algo, mas ainda não percebi bem no quê


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2013 às 16:00)

stormy disse:


> *
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...los-incomuns-de-sonho-5084-26.html#post357039*
> 
> Estás errado, o GFS esteve melhor que o ECMWF nessa previsão ( 288h!!!!), muito acertado mesmo, com aquela bolsa de geopotencial entre a Islandia e a Escandinavia e a depressão a NW.
> ...



Não acho o GFS este ano muito bom, para mim o GFS tem estado péssimo e o ECMWF está muito melhor, e não me interessa que o GFS acerte na Escandinávia, na Islândia ou na Grécia. Porque para aqui, falhou completamente, se o GFS está muito bom hoje estaria a chover pelo sul e ele está sol.  Aliás essa run desse dia quer das 12 ou das 18, era uma semana com bastante chuva em todo o país e por aqui, a semana não caiu nem uma gota, logo nem a 192 horas acertou. Enquanto, no ECMWF ainda não vi com nenhuma depressão a SW do país e no GFS em quase todas as runs aparece mas sempre acima das 300 horas, logo em sonhos. Aliás, se eu andasse a ver o GFS e liga-se ao que ele diz, nesta altura já estava em depressão mas como vou vendo o ECM e não vejo nada de extraordinário ando muito melhor.


----------



## Paula (12 Jan 2013 às 16:57)

Minha nossa 

(Terras de Bouro - 207m)


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2013 às 17:12)

Paula disse:


> Minha nossa
> 
> (Terras de Bouro - 207m)



A cota pode ser zero não há é precipitação.


----------



## rozzo (12 Jan 2013 às 17:12)

Dois cenários quase de sonho.
O primeiro de um modelo até bastante razoável, o canadiano, mas longínquo, e neste caos modelístico pouco vale..









O segundo é épico, do modelo chinês:


----------



## Paula (12 Jan 2013 às 17:15)

MSantos disse:


> A cota pode ser zero não há é precipitação.



Coloquei isto aqui não era pra me referir à cota, mas sim ao erro do modelo


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2013 às 17:18)

Paula disse:


> Coloquei isto aqui não era pra me referir à cota, mas sim ao erro do modelo



Que lento que eu estou, Só reparei agora... -273ºC, 0 de pressão 

Acontece...


----------



## fishisco (16 Jan 2013 às 18:02)

encontrei isto agora no meteograma para Celorico de Basto, aqui neste site


----------



## CptRena (16 Jan 2013 às 18:06)

fishisco disse:


> encontrei isto agora no meteograma para Celorico de Basto, aqui neste site



Se se está a referir à hora +177h é um simples bug que ocorre algumas vezes.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2013 às 22:33)

No membro 18 do ensemble (GEFS) das 12z, estava este tesourinho. Em alguns anos a interpretar modelações, nunca tinha visto uma previsão abaixo dos 940 hPa para o Atlântico Norte. Hoje fomos brindados com *915 hPa* (e a 84h)!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2013 às 13:47)

Expectativa.



João Sousa disse:


> Neve pela faixa interior do território nacional.



Realidade.


----------



## João Sousa (17 Jan 2013 às 23:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Expectativa.
> 
> 
> 
> Realidade.


Por isso é que foi aqui postada... era mesmo uma saída de sonho!
Ainda assim, se considerar-mos o possível cenário de terça-feira (neve), até podemos considerar que apenas errou na temporalidade.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2013 às 16:28)

GFS versão "os dias do fim" com uma ciclogenese explosiva no principal papel...


----------



## Ricardo Martins (21 Jan 2013 às 16:39)

Agreste disse:


> GFS versão "os dias do fim" com uma ciclogenese explosiva no principal papel...



Quais os efeitos que um ciclone desta magnitude poderia trazer se o seu centro passa-se na costa sul do nosso pais?
Será talvês bastante improvavél (e ainda bem!) mas que tipo de destruição causaria um evento desta magnitude?


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 16:52)

essa ciclogenese a semana passada aparecia a 300 e mtas horas


----------



## |Ciclone| (24 Jan 2013 às 14:48)

Esta está demais


----------



## fishisco (24 Jan 2013 às 15:12)

isso e q era! ate nevava em marrocos


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2013 às 23:48)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Esta está demais



Seria uma bela siberiana. 

Isto pode acontecer... sonho comanda a vida.


----------



## amando96 (25 Jan 2013 às 00:44)

fishisco disse:


> isso e q era! ate nevava em marrocos



Em certos sítios é normal nevar todos os anos


----------



## chaves23 (25 Jan 2013 às 03:00)

MSantos disse:


> Seria uma bela siberiana.
> 
> Isto pode acontecer... sonho comanda a vida.



aonde viste isto


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2013 às 07:34)

chaves23 disse:


> aonde viste isto




Aqui meteociel


----------



## Paulo H (2 Fev 2013 às 14:33)

Bela saída do gfs a 312h, 15 fevereiro! 

Iso -2 a -4 em todo o país. Neve generalizada em toda a península.


----------



## duncan (2 Fev 2013 às 14:39)

Paulo H disse:


> Bela saída do gfs a 312h, 15 fevereiro!
> 
> Iso -2 a -4 em todo o país. Neve generalizada em toda a península.



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=0&ech=204

era lindo,era uma situaçao semelhante ao evento de 2 de fevereiro de 54,mas ainda falta muito,quase de certeza que na proxima atualizaçao ja era...


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2013 às 14:53)

duncan disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=0&ech=204
> 
> era lindo,era uma situaçao semelhante ao evento de 2 de fevereiro de 54,mas ainda falta muito,quase de certeza que na proxima atualizaçao ja era...



Infelizmente é o mais provável, mas temos mais um mês de Inverno pela frente, veremos o que pode acontecer. Em Março já é Primavera...


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2013 às 15:22)

duncan disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=0&ech=204
> 
> era lindo,era uma situaçao semelhante ao evento de 2 de fevereiro de 54,mas ainda falta muito,quase de certeza que na proxima atualizaçao ja era...



Nada a ver com 2 de fevereiro de 1954, a temperatura nesse dia estava uns 5ºC abaixo a 850 hpa, isto seria um evento potencialmente interessante mas nada de muito anormal, a cota de neve até poderia ser bastante baixa, mas mais pelo fluxo continental no litoral do que por haver muito frio em altitude.


----------



## squidward (7 Fev 2013 às 19:10)

segundo o CFS 0z, Março parece ser "animado"














e para quem gosta de frio...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2013 às 11:51)

O previsto...



squidward disse:


>



A realidade...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2013 às 15:16)

David sf disse:


>












Tudo dito...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2013 às 15:22)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Esta está demais


----------



## squidward (18 Fev 2013 às 15:06)

Ó Mario já sabemos que a realidade é sempre "pior" que os sonhos


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2013 às 19:05)

squidward disse:


> Ó Mario já sabemos que a realidade é sempre "pior" que os sonhos



Exacto por isso este é o tópico das saídas de sonho, quase nunca se realizam.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2013 às 23:46)

Vá, pra não dizerem que não sonho  .


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2013 às 00:12)

Sinceramente gostava que esse cenário se mantivesse, a ver vamos.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2013 às 14:56)

Isto sim, seria um bom cenário aqui para o Algarve. Um dia de chuva como deve ser.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2013 às 12:58)

Iria ser uma grande explosão de frio, em 3h a temperatura a 850 hPa -5ºC, e as cotas desciam de 1000 para zero nessas mesmas 3h, para depois vir a iso -9. No Alentejo.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2013 às 21:30)

Meteofan disse:


> 985 mb na Sexta-Feira Santa segundo o GEM.



Esse modelo tem sempre a tendencia de sobrestimar as depressões, ou seja, cava-as mais geralmente do que os outros modelos !


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jun 2013 às 12:25)

Cá estaremos para ver .


----------



## rozzo (11 Jun 2013 às 15:07)

Está decidido, quero que o próximo Janeiro seja assim...


----------



## Lightning (14 Jun 2013 às 01:21)

Vamos todos para o norte de França daqui a 144 horas. Bora?


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2013 às 04:00)

Uma previsão que não se vê todos os dias.

Dois meteogramas para o interior central francês.


Brinay, Burgandy, França. 213 m.







Chapeau, Auvergne, França. 272 m.






De realçar os *5147 J/kg* de CAPE e *-14,0 ºC* de LI, nesta última. Foram os valores mais altos que encontrei na área, ainda que resultantes de interpolação nas regiões interiores da malha.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2013 às 22:15)

Será ?


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2013 às 22:18)

A semana será quente, isso será.


----------



## LuisFilipe (22 Jun 2013 às 00:01)

xiça sao modelos que ja nao via há muito tempo, pelo menos o GFS mete IMENSO calor!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2013 às 01:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Será ?



Ao final do dia 21, Lisboa (Geofísico), seguia com as seguintes anomalias da temperatura, face a 81-10:

Tmáx: -1,85ºC
Tmin: -1,79ºC

Se essas temperaturas tabeladas se cumprirem, o mês acabará com uma anomalia de +1,2ºC nas máximas e 0ºC nas mínimas. Ou seja, lá se vai o mês "frio" de Junho.

Isto faz-me lembrar Julho de 2003.
Foi provavelmente o mês de Julho mais frio e ventoso de que me lembro. No entanto, nos últimos 3 dias as temperaturas dispararam de tal maneira (inicio da grande onda de calor de 2003) que hoje ninguém se lembra desse mês frio. Aliás, em termos de médias, Lisboa terminou com uma anomalia nas máximas de -1,2ºC. Se o mês tivesse terminado uma semana antes, a anomalia teria sido muito maior.


----------



## Lightning (27 Jun 2013 às 13:51)

Engraçado. Isto seria o quê? 44ºC para o interior? Esta tendência mantém-se há dias e dias no segundo painel. Aliás, tem vindo é a piorar ainda mais.


----------



## Lightning (27 Jun 2013 às 20:41)

Carrega calor... Ainda por cima com vento fraco ou nulo...

Não sei se hei-de rir ou chorar.


----------



## stormy (27 Jun 2013 às 21:19)

O ECMWF e o GFS estão a seguir um padrão no 2º painel típico das fases 1 e 2 da MJO.

Dorsal Africana a subir e anticiclone no Atlantico NE....é bem capaz de haver um período bastante quente entre dia 4-5 e 8-10 de Julho, agora, não terá de ser um evento necessariamente extremo.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2013 às 13:19)

stormy disse:


> não terá de ser um evento necessariamente extremo.



Sim, terá de ser um evento necessariamente extremo. 

Uma imagem para mais tarde recordar, não é todos os anos que se vêm previsões destas.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jul 2013 às 14:49)

é enviar para o canal francês que faz previsões


----------



## Costa (7 Jul 2013 às 23:23)

Lightning disse:


> Uma imagem para mais tarde recordar, não é todos os anos que se vêm previsões destas.
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2ih8enn.jpg



1 ano e 8 dias atrás


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2013 às 23:30)

Costa disse:


> 1 ano e 8 dias atrás



Bem visto Costa, nesse dia apesar de tmax ainda mais elevada, tmin 7ºC inferior em Coimbra.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Ago 2013 às 18:00)




----------



## Goku (6 Ago 2013 às 13:27)

Iremos ter temperaturas na ordem dos 40ºC?


----------



## Zapiao (7 Ago 2013 às 20:54)

Moderaçao: há hipotese de alterarem o horario de saida dos modelos? É que hoje em Coimbra chuviscou a seguir ao almoço e só a run das 12h previa isso, mas como só sai mais tarde nao deu para "estar a contar com a chuva"


----------



## vitamos (8 Ago 2013 às 10:45)

Zapiao disse:


> Moderaçao: há hipotese de alterarem o horario de saida dos modelos? É que hoje em Coimbra chuviscou a seguir ao almoço e só a run das 12h previa isso, mas como só sai mais tarde nao deu para "estar a contar com a chuva"



Impossível. Os modelos são disponibilizados em directo, ou seja, no preciso momento em que estão a sair.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Ago 2013 às 21:09)

vitamos disse:


> Impossível. Os modelos são disponibilizados em directo, ou seja, no preciso momento em que estão a sair.



Percebido


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2013 às 12:01)

Muito calor nesta saída do GFS 6z   a 204 horas







Oxalá não se confirme....


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2013 às 12:19)

Parece que o sonho se vai tornar realidade e já está a menos de 150horas, Quinta se assim se mantiver está confirmado...Alias já devia estar em discussão no Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos! não sei digo eu!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Ago 2013 às 12:32)




----------



## jonas_87 (13 Ago 2013 às 12:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


>



Qual é a local?
Para Viana do Alentejo os valores estão idênticos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Ago 2013 às 12:59)

Beja


----------



## Goku (13 Ago 2013 às 19:04)

miguel disse:


> Parece que o sonho se vai tornar realidade e já está a menos de 150horas, Quinta se assim se mantiver está confirmado...Alias já devia estar em discussão no Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos! não sei digo eu!



Neste caso é pesadelo que se vai tornar realidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2013 às 13:17)

Amanhã, a Central Termoeléctrica de Sines vai trabalhar bem, e a água do mar vai ficar mais quente do que no Algarve.


----------



## amando96 (14 Ago 2013 às 13:48)

Goku disse:


> Neste caso é pesadelo que se vai tornar realidade.



Qual pesadelo qual quê, o bom é mesmo estarem 80ºC e tudo a arder e idosos a morrer de exaustão.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Set 2013 às 10:11)




----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Set 2013 às 23:52)




----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2013 às 16:35)

Run das 6z de hoje para Portalegre...


----------



## Goku (7 Set 2013 às 19:43)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


>



Esse centro de baia pressão não é em cima dos Açores?


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2013 às 12:30)

Saída engraçada do GFS de hoje


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2013 às 19:29)

Ora aqui está algo verdadeiramente incomum, e a poucas horas de distância.

Ensembles do GFS, run das 12h, para Lisboa.


----------



## Goku (26 Set 2013 às 20:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Saída engraçada do GFS de hoje



Será que esta saída de sonhou ou melhor de pesadelo se irá concretizar?
Temos a pouca mais de 24 horas do evento.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2013 às 23:38)

Uma pérola que nós tanto gostamos


----------



## Goku (28 Set 2013 às 18:31)

Isso é chuva que nunca mais acaba.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Set 2013 às 18:36)

Nunca mais acaba?
aqui ainda nem começou


----------



## GabKoost (28 Set 2013 às 23:20)

Goku disse:


> Isso é chuva que nunca mais acaba.



Venha ela em força!

Tenho mais 8 meses de estofo para a aguentar!


----------



## fishisco (28 Set 2013 às 23:28)

GabKoost disse:


> Venha ela em força!
> 
> Tenho mais 8 meses de estofo para a aguentar!



8 nada... 3 meses mais 3 com neve e depois 3 com chuva de novo.... isto e q era um sonho


----------



## GabKoost (29 Set 2013 às 00:13)

fishisco disse:


> 8 nada... 3 meses mais 3 com neve e depois 3 com chuva de novo.... isto e q era um sonho




Ahaha.

Isso da neve só mesmo para quem já sofre de alguma interioridade como é o caso das belas terras de Basto!

Por cá nem mesmo os mais malucos mapas a semanas de distância se arriscariam a isso!


----------



## fishisco (29 Set 2013 às 00:46)

GabKoost disse:


> Ahaha.
> 
> Isso da neve só mesmo para quem já sofre de alguma interioridade como é o caso das belas terras de Basto!
> 
> Por cá nem mesmo os mais malucos mapas a semanas de distância se arriscariam a isso!



3 meses de neve nem na serra da estrela... se nevar 1 dia que seja ja era mt bom... mas ainda e cedo...


----------



## ruka (7 Out 2013 às 18:57)

2º painel do GFS 12z bastante agressiva... depressão tropical a chegar até Portugal...


----------



## Goku (7 Out 2013 às 19:23)

ruka disse:


> 2º painel do GFS 12z bastante agressiva... depressão tropical a chegar até Portugal...



Dia semelhante ao de 19 e 20 de Janeiro?


----------



## ruka (7 Out 2013 às 19:42)

Goku disse:


> Dia semelhante ao de 19 e 20 de Janeiro?



nesses dias foi uma ciclogenese explosiva... desta vez seria uma depressão tropical vinda de latitudes mais baixas


----------



## Goku (7 Out 2013 às 20:07)

ruka disse:


> nesses dias foi uma ciclogenese explosiva... desta vez seria uma depressão tropical vinda de latitudes mais baixas



Muita chuva?


----------



## ruka (7 Out 2013 às 20:17)

Goku disse:


> Muita chuva?



se confirmar sim, com muito vento... temporal mesmo


----------



## Blooder.PT (7 Out 2013 às 20:23)

ruka disse:


> se confirmar sim, com muito vento... temporal mesmo



Quando é que pode haver confirmaçao disso?

Cumps


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2013 às 20:50)

Não pode porque é um cenário muito longínquo nos modelos ou seja extremamente improvável ou mesmo impossível. Só uma chamada de atenção que este é o tópico das saídas incomuns ou de sonho portanto perguntar por previsões a sério aqui é "suicídio"


----------



## 1337 (7 Out 2013 às 20:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não pode porque é um cenário muito longínquo nos modelos ou seja extremamente improvável ou mesmo impossível. Só uma chamada de atenção que este é o tópico das saídas incomuns ou de sonho portanto perguntar por previsões a sério aqui é "suicídio"



Impossível não é, senão os modelos não modelavam, há que perceber é que falta muito tempo e tudo isso pode desaparecer, por isso não façam perguntas do género " quando é que vai ser?"


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Out 2013 às 13:23)

Um furacão de Categoria 1 em Portugal Continental


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Out 2013 às 15:16)

Isso é que era, estamos a precisar de animação e de chuva principalmente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Out 2013 às 15:28)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Isso é que era, estamos a precisar de animação e de chuva principalmente



Talvez matasse logo as saudades todas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2013 às 16:09)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Isso é que era, estamos a precisar de animação e de chuva principalmente



O que é incomum...é esses 35.0ºC  em Serpa,um bocado exagerados .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Out 2013 às 16:42)

porque é que nos meus posts nao aparece o botão gosto


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2013 às 16:45)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> porque é que nos meus posts nao aparece o botão gosto



Porque não podes gostar dos teus próprios posts.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Out 2013 às 16:48)

ah ok, lol, faz sentido


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2013 às 19:36)

Essa perturbação 9 também mostrava algo parecido na saída das 00. Agora é altura dos modelos e principalmente o GFS mostrar coisinhas dessas no 2º painel. Com essas isóbaras, a barraca não abanava, voava logo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Out 2013 às 20:29)

Os GFS ja retirou tudo, como seria de esperar


----------



## ruka (19 Out 2013 às 13:40)




----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2013 às 13:54)

ruka disse:


>



Era ela ir mais para Oeste ali, a SW do Algarve e era os algarvios todos aos pulos e a dançarem corridinho.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Nov 2013 às 13:26)

Bom dia ou boa tarde.
O professor Xibanga olhou para a bola de plástico e viu isto para Dezembro.
Pena esta carta não ser a 36 ou 48 horas, pra não variar muito. Aqui fica uma espécie de sonho...


----------



## Kevin_ (22 Nov 2013 às 19:22)

Lol... Professor Xibanga pode ser que um dia acerte





Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia ou boa tarde.
> O professor Xibanga olhou para a bola de plástico e viu isto para Dezembro.
> Pena esta carta não ser a 36 ou 48 horas, pra não variar muito. Aqui fica uma espécie de sonho...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2013 às 13:10)

O IPMA prevê um verdadeiro tsunami na costa algarvia no dia 24, com a ondulação entre 1.5 a 52.5 metros. Alguém carregou no 5 sem querer e depois dá esta coisa bonita.


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Dez 2013 às 22:52)

Esta ultima saida do GFS preve para dia 30 um diluvio. 60mm em 3h para algumas zonas do norte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Dez 2013 às 22:59)

Braga:


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Dez 2013 às 23:50)

Muito provavelmente na próxima saída retira esse dilúvio, mas fica uma run para mais tarde recordar, uma previsão de chuva como eu nunca antes vi!!

Aguardo ansiosamente pelas próximas saídas!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Dez 2013 às 17:06)




----------



## Brito (24 Dez 2013 às 20:20)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


>



Era bom era


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2014 às 12:24)

Para a semana que vem começa-se a modelar a influência por nossas terras da tempestade que assola os Estados Unidos:






Uma depressão fria daquelas atravessar o Atlântico e ainda ter forças para criar temperaturas negativas por cá seria qualquer coisa... Mas aquela tempestade também não é uma tempestade qualquer..


----------



## CptRena (8 Jan 2014 às 16:56)

Cota de 300m para a zona do Caramulo


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2014 às 20:32)

Realmente se tudo se mantivesse como está até havia possibilidade de chegar a cair um floco ou outro aqui na ''cova'' de Tondela. 

Mas se for preciso e como já é habitual, a precipitação perde-se do período mais frio, e vai na volta que a massa de ar frio vai pregar para outra freguesia

Vamos ter fé...


----------



## Sunrise (8 Jan 2014 às 21:00)

Ó Tempo volta para trás!!!


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2014 às 21:11)

Sunrise disse:


> Ó Tempo volta para trás!!!





Para quê? Voltar a incendiar tudo? Prefiro 1 milhão de vezes isso:


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2014 às 21:18)

Estava para aqui a pensar... Os grandes incêndios do Caramulo, de certo que vão condicionar o clima local, talvez no Verão se torne mais quente e no Inverno  um pouco mais frio pela redução dos níveis de humidade. Mas talvez não seja nada de significativo, talvez sejam diferenças mínimas. Estarei a pensar mal?

Desculpem este post off-topic.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2014 às 03:21)

CptRena disse:


> Cota de 300m para a zona do Caramulo



Pronto não foi preciso muito tempo, o sonho das cotas baixas já caiu por terra... Assim nem no Caramulo.


----------



## Sunrise (9 Jan 2014 às 08:22)

GabKoost disse:


> Para quê? Voltar a incendiar tudo? Prefiro 1 milhão de vezes isso:



Se formos a ver por esse prisma, chuva para quê? para inundar tudo e causar prejuízos às pessoas? É igual...


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 12:43)

Começas a gostar mais do teu GFS quando ele te mostra uma possibilidade de 25985% de neve para o princípio do mês de fevereiro.


----------



## Hazores (3 Fev 2014 às 13:32)

Meus amigos, 

Cotas de neve nos Açores a 200m seria mesmo um sonho...


----------



## meteoamador (3 Fev 2014 às 23:03)

Era mesmo isto


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 23:10)

meteoamador disse:


> Era mesmo isto



De facto isto é mesmo um sonho, mas o GFS costuma ser desmancha prazeres
E dada a distância, não sei não...


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2014 às 23:33)

essa previsão é a quantas horas?


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 23:37)

david 6 disse:


> essa previsão é a quantas horas?



Mais ou menos a 192 h


----------



## meteoamador (3 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

joselamego disse:


> Mais ou menos a 192 h



É das 186h ainda é muito distante e o ECM não põe tanto frio como do costume


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2014 às 12:16)

Perturbação 20 do GFS a apenas 5 dias . Isto seria um evento com consequências gravíssimas na Galiza e Norte de Portugal, quer a nível de vento, quer ao mar e storm surge associado.

Coloco neste tópico por ser apenas uma perturbação, mas não quis deixar de assinalar e guardar esta "pérola"!


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2014 às 12:40)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Perturbação 20 do GFS a apenas 5 dias . Isto seria um evento com consequências gravíssimas na Galiza e Norte de Portugal, quer a nível de vento, quer ao mar e storm surge associado.
> 
> Coloco neste tópico por ser apenas uma perturbação, mas não quis deixar de assinalar e guardar esta "pérola"!





Bem, com 955hPa de pressão no centro e as isobaras tão juntas mesmo em cima de nós havia de ser cá um temporal daqueles, devia dar rajadas de alguns 150km/h ou mais. 

Espero bem que não aconteça, seria destrutivo.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Fev 2014 às 19:35)

Este ano já não duvido de nada as ultimas mares vivas no Furadouro foram piores que no ultimo evento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Mar 2014 às 18:03)




----------



## Aspvl (2 Abr 2014 às 13:36)




----------



## AzoresPower (3 Abr 2014 às 19:51)

Como posso interpretar o CAPE e o LI ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2014 às 20:08)

AzoresPower disse:


> Como posso interpretar o CAPE e o LI ?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/145959-post2.html


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2014 às 14:45)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2014 às 17:26)

A run das 12z mantém... Mas mais distribuído espacialmente.


----------



## squidward (5 Abr 2014 às 19:20)

o stormy já se pernunciou sobre este assunto?


----------



## Zapiao (11 Jul 2014 às 12:32)

Convinha explicar o uso desta imagem.


----------



## ruka (24 Ago 2014 às 12:49)

para os Açores... bastante atenção para os próximos dias...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Ago 2014 às 14:23)

ruka disse:


> para os Açores... bastante atenção para os próximos dias...



Próximos dias ????

Essa imagem é a 15 dias de distância


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2014 às 11:39)

Bem, mas que grande caloraça prevista pela run das 6z GFS:






Dependendo dos gostos, pelo menos para mim seria mais uma saída de pesadelo do que de sonho...de qualquer modo será que se avizinha um início de Setembro quente? 

Vamos aguardar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Ago 2014 às 00:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Próximos dias ????
> 
> Essa imagem é a 15 dias de distância



Óbvio que é impossível tirar conclusões de uma previsão a 350h de distância, ainda para mais nesta altura do ano em que a atmosfera começa a ficar mais instável e tudo fica mais imprevisível.

Mas interessante o que o GFS tem modelado no segundo painel. Nesta saída das 12z, um sistema tropical a passar nos Açores. 






Fica a ideia que poderemos ter um Atlântico instável no início de Setembro. Talvez os primeiros eventos mais interessantes.


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2014 às 08:22)

Intensa depressão tropical/Furacão sobre os Açores prevista pelo GFS a partir de 9/11:











Como por vezes em Setembro os Açores são atingidos por Furacões ou tempestades tropicais é uma situação a seguir com atenção, embora ainda falte muito tempo..


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2014 às 10:53)

O GFS continua a insistir na possível instabilidade no atlântico a partir dos primeiros dias de setembro, e o europeu parece querer seguir as pisadas.
Resta aguardar pelas próximas saídas, estamos a iniciar uma fase de mudança!


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2014 às 12:08)

Convém salientar uma coisa:

Todos os anos, por esta altura, o segundo painel do GFS e o ECM a longo prazo mostram este tipo de cenários. Regra geral não se concretizam e/ou concretizam-se com sistemas depressionários já debelitados o que não significa que não sejam alvo de atenção.

Estamos no tópico certo para colocar este tipo de informação modelística, mas tenham sempre isto em conta


----------



## james (26 Ago 2014 às 12:31)

Snifa disse:


> Intensa depressão tropical/Furacão sobre os Açores prevista pelo GFS a partir de 9/11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Apenas uma curiosidade e nao mais do que isso .

Em 2006 e 2010 , apos dois veroes nao muito quentes  e um inicio de setembro extremamente quente e seco , os Acores e mais tarde o continente , em especial o Norte , foram varridos por duad depressoes tropicais a meio de setembro .

Curiosamente , sempre com intervalos de 4 anos  , sera que a historia se podera repetir ?

Claro que para ja este tipo de apontamentos apenas neste topico .


----------



## camrov8 (26 Ago 2014 às 13:31)

é muito dificil prever isso pois com poucas alterações e muda completamente a rota


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Nov 2014 às 19:02)




----------



## jPdF (8 Nov 2014 às 19:23)

Daria uma bela ventania...


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Nov 2014 às 19:23)

Brutal esta saída do ECM.


Seria uma semana de inverno total um pouco por todo o país.


Para já este mês está a ser muito interessante com a circulação zonal a baixas latitudes e constantes fluxos de NW a afectarem principalmente o Norte. É possível que nos próximos dias desça ainda mais e o resto do continente seja também contemplado.


A meu ver é preciso recuar quatro ou cinco anos para vermos um Novembro parecido com este.


----------



## David sf (8 Nov 2014 às 19:27)

Muito mais anormal tendo em conta a época do ano em que estamos, da mesma saída do ECMWF, temos a total divisão do Vórtice Polar e um anticiclone de 1050 hpa sobre o Pólo Norte:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Nov 2014 às 20:12)

e quais as consequências para nós? chuva com fartura?


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2014 às 20:17)

não obrigatoriamente, pode ser o contrario, frio seco, depende onde se posicionam, já li que o estas aventuras do vortex vão trazer frio e neve aos USA em breve


----------



## David sf (8 Nov 2014 às 20:35)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> e quais as consequências para nós? chuva com fartura?



Pode dar para tudo, até para nos cair o AA em cima. Mas certamente que pelo menos no Reino Unido haveria uma forte entrada fria, caso esta previsão se cumprisse.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

O posicionamento das depressões no Canadá e Estados Unidos fazem-me lembrar as do último inverno e que trouxeram muita chuva aqui ao NO da península, nomeadamente ao litoral com mau tempo no mar.
Mas...quem sabe?!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

e sendo assim nós aqui vamos continuar a apanhar com os restos das frentes


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> e sendo assim nós aqui vamos continuar a apanhar com os restos das frentes



Latitudes médias são mesmo assim. E como as temos já é bem bom, por vezes há invernos que para uma frente largar água é preciso quase espremer as nuvens .


----------



## Zapiao (11 Nov 2014 às 00:46)

Colegas esta ultima run para Coimbra saiu com "defeito"


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Nov 2014 às 22:46)

Um delírio do GFS no 2º painel.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 07:01)

AndréFrade disse:


> Um delírio do GFS no 2º painel.



Pois "era"... entretanto a run das 00h já mudou esse "sonho", mantém no entanto uma forte corrente de oes-noroeste com muita chuva para os sítios do costume (norte).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Nov 2014 às 17:44)

O GFS passou-se: 92mm para aqui


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2014 às 18:44)




----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Nov 2014 às 20:53)

Bom de mais para ser verdade, só mesmo em sonhos


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2014 às 14:16)

Coisa mais estranha. Uma auto estrada de uns 900 km com ventos de 0 a 5 km/h.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Dez 2014 às 10:39)




----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2014 às 21:56)

De manhã, as previsões davam uma mínima de -3ºC para Coimbra, no dia 23, agora passou para 7ºC.


----------



## james (15 Dez 2014 às 11:02)

DaniFR disse:


> De manhã, as previsões davam uma mínima de -3ºC para Coimbra, no dia 23, agora passou para 7ºC.



Isso em Portugal é sempre assim , Os modelos começam a modelar muito frio  e depois corta , corta , corta  , corta e quando chega o dia , às vezes quase que dá para ir para a praia .


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2014 às 11:33)

Pode ser que lá ( bem ) para o fim do mês a coisa anime em termos de precipitação...mas será preciso chover muito num período curto para que este mês fique na média ou lá perto.. a média do Porto para Dezembro anda pelos 186.5 mm , será muito difícil de atingir pois só se prevê AA nos próximos dias..

A não ser que a coisa mude drásticamente poderá ser um dos Dezembros mais secos de sempre..

Não é bem uma saída incomum ou de sonho para Dezembro, mas tendo em conta a situação actual  bem se pode considerar um sonho:


----------



## james (15 Dez 2014 às 11:48)

Fazendo um pouco de meteorologia e , olhando a anos anteriores em que dezembro foi seco ( e não é tão raro quanto isso  )  , quando o anticiclone se prolonga por janeiro normalmente aniquila a possibilidade dos melhores eventos frios . Porém , quando quebra no início de janeiro , normalmente aparecem bons eventos frios . Foi assim que aconteceu no passado com nevões a cotas baixas ( por exemplo o que ocorreu em janeiro de 2009 ) .


----------



## james (15 Dez 2014 às 11:58)

james disse:


> Fazendo um pouco de meteorologia e , olhando a anos anteriores em que dezembro foi seco ( e não é tão raro quanto isso  )  , quando o anticiclone se prolonga por janeiro normalmente aniquila a possibilidade dos melhores eventos frios . Porém , quando quebra no início de janeiro , normalmente aparecem bons eventos frios . Foi assim que aconteceu no passado com nevões a cotas baixas ( por exemplo o que ocorreu em janeiro de 2009 ) .



Errata : queria dizer " Fazendo um pouco de futurologia . . . "


----------



## actioman (19 Dez 2014 às 19:57)

Já sabemos está no segundo painel e a mais de 300h!
Mas ainda por cima esta saída das 12h é claramente uma outlier no segundo apinel!






Serve apenas para animar as hostes dos sofredores pela neve!


----------



## Célia Salta (19 Dez 2014 às 20:03)

boas o que que significam as linhas a tracejado?


----------



## actioman (19 Dez 2014 às 20:07)

celia salta disse:


> boas o que que significam as linhas a tracejado?



Possibilidade de precipitação ser em forma de neve! 

Mas não convém esquecer que estamos no tópico dos "modelos incomuns ou de sonho"!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Dez 2014 às 08:47)




----------



## bigfire (24 Dez 2014 às 13:34)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


>



Ainda bem que estes dias são mesmo de Natal!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2014 às 21:03)

Estava aqui a ver as previsões do modelo GEM, e deparo-me com isto.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Dez 2014 às 21:19)




----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Dez 2014 às 21:35)

Mais um mapa:


----------



## james (29 Dez 2014 às 18:07)

A última saída do " GFS " dá valores elevados de precipitação para os dias 7 e 8 de janeiro .

É pena que nas próximas saídas vá tudo por água abaixo , como tem acontecido .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jan 2015 às 23:54)

Não de sonho, é de pesadelo , mas é incomum


----------



## jPdF (9 Jan 2015 às 11:46)

Dia 19 de Janeiro depois vemos no que dá... mas fica a carta a +240H do ECMWF das 00 de hoje.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2015 às 03:45)

Loucura do GFS a longo prazo. Só que sem precipitação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jan 2015 às 10:06)

De sonho mesmo porque a esta distância isto desaparece numa simples mudança de run, mas fica o 'registo':


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2015 às 21:05)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Eh pá, se apanho uma dessas para Viseu, guardo, mando 'revelar' e emolduro e tudo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2015 às 21:24)

Aqueles -6ºC para Montalegre


----------



## Scuderia (15 Jan 2015 às 11:40)

-6 em Montalegre parecia o polo norte...  mas até era bonito vir muita neve no proximo fim de semana, assim com a feira do fumeiro queria ver se o Paços Coelho conseguia chegar la eheheh


----------



## David sf (24 Jan 2015 às 00:49)

Meteograma para Lisboa, baseado na saída das 18z do GFS:


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Jan 2015 às 11:27)

AccuWeather no seu melhor, com diferença de 5 minutos


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2015 às 12:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> AccuWeather no seu melhor, com diferença de 5 minutos



O AccuWeather é apenas um site de "output" de um modelo global (penso que o GFS). É normal mudar a cada run, ou em algumas runs (Há sites que actualizam de 2 em 2 runs).


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Jan 2015 às 12:47)

vitamos disse:


> O AccuWeather é apenas um site de "output" de um modelo global (penso que o GFS). É normal mudar a cada run, ou em algumas runs (Há sites que actualizam de 2 em 2 runs).



Vitamos, obrigado pela explicação. Eu já tinha percebido que o AccuWeather ia recolher a informação a algum modelo global e a minha reacção é nesse sentido. Aquilo não é mais do que futurologia, digna de rivalizar com a Maya e as suas previsões astrológicas do suplemento de desporto do Correio da Manhã


----------



## fishisco (26 Jan 2015 às 13:25)

ao menos o accuweather tem alguma base cientifica...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jan 2015 às 18:35)




----------



## hurricane (26 Jan 2015 às 18:49)

Parece que estamos em Janeiro de 2006


----------



## actioman (26 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

E pronto não mexe mais! 






Quando muito só se for para meter mais precipitação!!


----------



## squidward (26 Jan 2015 às 20:15)

Isso seria quase um Replay de 29-01-2006.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Jan 2015 às 22:01)

actioman disse:


> E pronto não mexe mais!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já vi onde o Accuweather foi buscar essa brilhante perspectiva. 





Pelo que vejo, o WindGuru segue a mesma lógica.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2015 às 19:42)

Se o Jet stream , desce um pouco mais sobre Peninsula ibérica ..poderemos ter rajadas muito fortes

















Belos acumulados!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2015 às 14:57)

actioman disse:


> E pronto não mexe mais!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







actioman creio que é desta que a nossa região vai congelar...


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2015 às 15:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> actioman creio que é desta que a nossa região vai congelar...



Esta carta é retirada de onde?
É interessante a forma de visualização...


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Jan 2015 às 15:20)

No Windguru, separador onde diz 2D logo por baixo do nome do local.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2015 às 15:32)

rozzo disse:


> Esta carta é retirada de onde?
> É interessante a forma de visualização...



http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php

No Menu de Locais escolhe-se o local pretendido, mas como é um site virado para informações de surf ou windsurf, a maioria dos locais são no litoral. Após identificar o local, aparece uma barra com a previsão, gráfico de visualização da previsão com todos os dados e o 2D com gráficos de vento e temperatura.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Jan 2015 às 12:53)

Acho sinceramente que não há fartura que não dê em miséria... Tanto frio e tanta precipitação na mesma altura; só vendo é que acredito.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2015 às 14:01)

Saída praticamente perfeita para um nevão na cidade, mas infelizmente... o tempo é inimigo.


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2015 às 15:36)

E pronto, de amanhã a 8 días todos para Portalegre!!


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2015 às 20:13)

isto no sábado vai ser flop ou não


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jan 2015 às 22:51)

camrov8 disse:


> isto no sábado vai ser flop ou não


Olhando os modelos, vai ser mais do mesmo! Entra o frio, teremos cota baixa mas a precipitação vai-se! O costume!

Conseguir conciliar a precipitação e o frio é uma missão quase impossível neste nosso rectangulo! O diagrama não engana:


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2015 às 13:14)

Imagens para recordar mais tarde. Penso que não sejam necessárias mais palavras...


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jan 2015 às 13:36)

Lightning disse:


> Imagens para recordar mais tarde. Penso que não sejam necessárias mais palavras...



Novo fenómeno na Península Ibérica: vento congelado


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Jan 2015 às 14:22)

> Novo fenómeno na Península Ibérica: vento congelado



Penso que a expressão "refroidissement éolien" não pode ser traduzida por "vento congelado"... A tradução mais sensata é mesmo "wind chill"; portanto "sensação térmica"...


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jan 2015 às 14:25)

Aqueles -20 na catalunha 
Não vale a pena estarmos a discutir previsões a dez dias, mas lá que é interessante ver este tipo de previsões lá isso é... Esperemos é que haja precipitação.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2015 às 17:59)




----------



## james (30 Jan 2015 às 18:57)

Interessante , o " GFS " a colocar a possibilidade de neve a cotas muito baixas entre a próxima quarta e quinta  ( e a precipitação , embora não seja muita , pode ser alguma ) .  E a temperatura em altitude parece - me ser mais baixa que neste fim de semana .


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jan 2015 às 19:03)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Penso que a expressão "refroidissement éolien" não pode ser traduzida por "vento congelado"... A tradução mais sensata é mesmo "wind chill"; portanto "sensação térmica"...


Estava só a fazer um gracejo, pois não estava prevista precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2015 às 19:14)

Lightning disse:


> Imagens para recordar mais tarde. Penso que não sejam necessárias mais palavras...



Gostava que se concretizasse,visto que devo estar a reportar a partir do 2º local de seguimento, seria uma minima brutal por lá,principalmente noutros vales mais frios que conheço,vamos ver


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2015 às 13:11)

Aqui, fica a previsão do Foreca para Olhão, no mínimo de sonho, com sol mas com recorde de temperatura, vale a pena sonhar com aqueles -3ºC de mínima. :assobio: Com vento de norte, acredito nessas temperaturas, já nordeste não acredito assim tanto.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2015 às 13:43)

Maravilha...  






O ECMWF/IPMA mete -2ºC para a madrugada de Domingo em Torres, a ser verdade, representaria uma minima de -5/-6ºC nos locais onde costumo fazer registos,vamos ver.:assobio:


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2015 às 14:53)

o mais interessante disto tudo é que este ar frio vem com aguaceiros portanto o sol sorridente é capaz de ser mentira.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2015 às 20:31)

Como é bom sonhar!


----------



## camrov8 (31 Jan 2015 às 21:11)

eu lembro-me do nevão de 93 esta no 4 ano. chegou a acumular em alguns sítios mas foi de pouca dura. é como dizem Portugal tem uma posição complicada para a ocorrência de neve  seja onde for a própria estrela sofre com Invernos de pouca fartura, ou faz frio e não chove ou chove e o tempo aquece, é o nosso Atlântico


----------



## DaniFR (1 Fev 2015 às 11:38)

Previsão para Coimbra:


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Fev 2015 às 11:52)

DaniFR disse:


> Previsão para Coimbra:


onde podemos ver essa previsao?


----------



## DaniFR (1 Fev 2015 às 11:53)

celia salta disse:


> onde podemos ver essa previsao?


http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Coimbra/Coimbra/long.html


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2015 às 11:58)

O ECMWF de facto veio baralhar isto, ja não sei se vou assitir a uma camada de geada/minima brutal la na zona oeste, ou então tenho que ir ate a serra do Socorro fazer uns bonecos de neve.


----------



## PDias (1 Fev 2015 às 12:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> O ECMWF de facto veio baralhar isto, ja não sei se vou assitir a uma camada de geada/minima brutal la na zona oeste, ou então tenho que ir ate a serra do Socorro fazer uns bonecos de neve.


jonas_87 fazes mais uns poucos km's e vens até à Serra de Montejunto


----------



## dahon (1 Fev 2015 às 13:23)

DaniFR disse:


> Previsão para Coimbra:



Desde que entrei neste forum é a primeira vez que vejo numa saída cota zero para Coimbra e com precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2015 às 14:12)

PDias disse:


> jonas_87 fazes mais uns poucos km's e vens até à Serra de Montejunto



Boa sugestão, subir aos famosos 666 m ( que raio de cota, logo o numero do diabo ) vamos ver, só nos resta acompanhar os modelos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Fev 2015 às 17:04)

Está tão parecido. 

2015:











2009 (dia que nevou aqui e com acumulação):












A chuva é que é uma verdadeira incógnita para já, de resto está lá tudo.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2015 às 10:30)

*Ai, ai...*


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Fev 2015 às 10:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Ai, ai...*


Não mexe mais ...


----------



## james (2 Fev 2015 às 12:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Está tão parecido.
> 
> 2015:
> 
> ...


 


Mas esse é o nosso eterno problema  :  frio não rima com precipitação ( se não fosse isso , nevava muito mais vezes em Portugal ) .


----------



## squidward (2 Fev 2015 às 18:08)

Isto seria um reviver de 29/1/2006.


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Fev 2015 às 18:10)

Não mexe mais porrrrrrrrrrrrrrr favorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2015 às 18:14)

Atenção que essa saída foi a das 18h de ontem. Mas de qualquer forma era mesmo um sonho se se realizasse.


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Fev 2015 às 18:17)

eu sei, mas era mt bom que se mantesse


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2015 às 09:03)

Chuva com congelação


----------



## rozzo (3 Fev 2015 às 15:20)

Está bem está! 

Era um derby debaixo de neve.


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2015 às 17:21)

o IPMA já tem o texto automático preparado e não se vai queimar. 

Aguaceiros dispersos pra todos... condições favoráveis à queda de neve sem mencionar quotas durante a madrugada e princípio da manhã. 

Neve, ninguém sabe o que pode acontecer. Pode dar em nada.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

Onde viste isso?


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2015 às 18:32)

*Saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho*.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2015 às 18:44)

Se precipitar com 0ºC quase de certeza que cai neve


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Fev 2015 às 14:26)

Vamos ver se é desta que o AA ,"parte para outra freguesia", e deixa entrar algumas depressões.


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2015 às 01:01)




----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2015 às 02:56)

Belos acumulados!!


----------



## ruka (9 Abr 2015 às 23:24)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2015 às 07:01)




----------



## Fernando Costa (7 Mai 2015 às 09:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Saída de pesadelo. Espero que na próxima saída leve um corte valente. O GFS tem estado muito "indeciso" ao prever esta situação.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2015 às 10:40)

O dito 13 de Maio


----------



## Fernando Costa (7 Mai 2015 às 12:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> O dito 13 de Maio


Mais parece 13 de Agosto. Espero sinceramente, que não seja tanto. Nem 8 nem 80...


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2015 às 22:32)

17 graus no Porto; um oásis de frescura no meio do "inferno"!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 01:11)




----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 23:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


>



 saída totalmente no domínio do sonho (delirante)!


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Mai 2015 às 00:39)

StormRic disse:


> saída totalmente no domínio do sonho (delirante)!


Como diz o outro, era bom demais para ser verdade.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 16:38)

...a sério?


----------



## james (23 Mai 2015 às 17:37)

StormRicpreviss dos90018 disse:
			
		

> ...a sério?





Olhando para as previsoes para os proximos 10 dias , isso parece um sonho mesmo .


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2015 às 20:12)

De vez em quando o GFS atira-nos com umas pérolas notáveis, embora até não sejam impossíveis, claro, só que logo a seguir desaparece tudo:

50mm em Barrancos:






>40mm só ali para a Beira Alta:





>50mm no Grupo Central dos Açores:





>50mm na Terceira e >70mm ao largo:


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2015 às 20:23)

O GFS é um malandro essas saídas são só para nos fazer sonhar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2015 às 20:51)

MSantos disse:


> O GFS é um malandro essas saídas são só para nos fazer sonhar!



Nesse caso seria mais para o pessoal dos Açores ter pesadelos...


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2015 às 23:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nesse caso seria mais para o pessoal dos Açores ter pesadelos...



Ui...  Nem tinha reparado no "furacão" nos Açores...


----------



## blade (19 Jun 2015 às 09:42)

A próxima semana promete 




E esta é só o início da onda de calor porque se houvesse mais de 384 horas ainda mostrava mais calor


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 09:52)

Verdade Blade, veja-se este mapa, saída louca, espero bem que não se concretize...


----------



## Fernando Costa (19 Jun 2015 às 09:57)

Isso seria uma repetição de 2003...


----------



## irpsit (19 Jun 2015 às 14:06)

Essa saída não é assim tão descabida. Mas espero mesmo que não se concretize, mas ao que parece os modelos insistem num verão quente e seco, somente quebrado a meio por algumas entradas marítimas curtas ou depressões térmicas.


----------



## james (19 Jun 2015 às 14:23)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Isso seria uma repetição de 2003...





Isso seria um verdadeiro pesadelo .

Mas e o que o povo gosta , abrir os telejornais no verão com o pais todo a arder e a esturricar de calor e as urgências cheias de gente com insuficiências respiratórias , a entrevistar pessoas na rua a dizer que assim e que e bom .

Vendo as sazonais , também acredito num verão quente e seco , espero e que no outono e inverno próximos tenhamos a desforra com muita chuva  e muito frio .


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 14:26)

Atenção foi uma saida, actual saída cortou um pouco o calor.
Convem dizer que o ECMWF não modela temperaturas tão torridas, alias nada do que se apareça com o GFS.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2015 às 14:46)

E convém também dizer que a essa distância temporal...


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2015 às 18:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E convém também dizer que a essa distância temporal...



Sim, mas fico sempre com a ideia com os modelos lidam melhor e acertam mais vezes em situações de calor, do que de frio no longo prazo (+180h), mas posso estar a sofrer de memoria selectiva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2015 às 21:03)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, mas fico sempre com a ideia com os modelos lidam melhor e acertam mais vezes em situações de calor, do que de frio no longo prazo (+180h), mas posso estar a sofrer de memoria selectiva.



Acertam sim, calor acertam sempre, agora precipitação às vezes é com cada tiro ao lado. Já o ECM também começa ali a torrar no final do mês, por isso, a partir do dia 26 a coisa vai torrar e bem.


----------



## irpsit (19 Jun 2015 às 22:33)

Sim, os modelos acertam bem no calor, talvez menos no frio e falham mais frequentemente na precipitação.
Mas há uma boa razão para tal. Portugal têm um clima propício às entradas de calor (estámos muito perto do deserto do Sahara geograficamente), logo é natural que no modelos seja fácil antever estas entradas quentes, que geralmente não costumam falhar. 

Já as entradas de frio requerem condições mais específicas, o frio vêm ou do Atlântico Norte ou da Sibéria, logo é preciso que o bloqueio se estenda dessa direcção até nós - maiores distâncias geográficas - logo mais difícil modelar.

A precipitação também têm o seu quê de dificuldade em Portugal, já que as depressões tendem a ser incertas no seu trajecto até nós (face a termos um clima com tendência ao AA dos Açores). Já modelar a chegada das depressões no Reino Unido ou Islândia é muito fácil. Mas quando vivia na Islândia apesar de a modelação da precipitação era sempre muito acertada, já a modelação das entradas polares era mais traiçoeira.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2015 às 22:42)

A esta distância vale o que vale, mas nunca vi uma previsão tão _agressiva_ 
















Torrão, Setúbal (melhor nome não podia ter)


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2015 às 00:19)




----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2015 às 00:23)




----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 01:30)

---//---


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2015 às 10:08)

O GFS mantem a _bitola para dia 27,_  temperaturas máximas na  ordem  dos  44/45ºC na zona de fronteira dos distritos de Setubal e Beja, NE/E de Grândola.
Unica coisa a fazer, continuar a seguir a situação.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2015 às 18:41)

Não sendo inédito não deixa de ser um calor de meter respeito


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 19:05)

Snifa disse:


> Não sendo inédito não deixa de ser um calor de meter respeito



E já agora... a última saída do GFS a rebentar com tudo para dia 4 (note-se que não são temperaturas máximas mas apenas às 12h utc!) 






e um pouco dia 5 também:





O GFS já anda a reiterar esta previsão à volta destes primeiros dias de Julho desde longe.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2015 às 19:32)

StormRic disse:


> O GFS já anda a reiterar esta previsão à volta destes primeiros dias de Julho desde longe.



 Lá se foi o sonho (ou pesadelo) dos quarentas e tantos para os dias 3, 4 e 5!

O GFS no entanto não desiste e chuta para a frente, lá para bem longe, para os dias 8, 9 e 10 e insiste com os 44ºC, vai sempre tentando...


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2015 às 21:25)

StormRic disse:


> Lá se foi o sonho (ou pesadelo) dos quarentas e tantos para os dias 3, 4 e 5!
> 
> O GFS no entanto não desiste e chuta para a frente, lá para bem longe, para os dias 8, 9 e 10 e insiste com os 44ºC, vai sempre tentando...



Normalmente quando os modelos começam a "chutar para canto" este tipo de saídas dá-me a ideia, da experiência que tenho de anos anteriores, que mais tarde ou mais cedo costumam realizar-se, já as siberianas ou entradas frias no Inverno, por vezes são completamente aniquiladas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2015 às 22:53)

Eu apostava na 2ªquinzena de Julho, bastante favorável a temperaturas dessa ordem.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2015 às 15:10)




----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2015 às 18:21)

Bem..  


A isto chamo eu " acender a fornalha "

Ainda falta muito tempo, mas cá ficam as cartas, nem que seja para depois se comparar com aquilo que ocorreu na realidade.












Se isto se concretizar, significam umas temperaturas máximas à superfície de uns 43 a 47 ºc não? ( isto claro, falando dos locais favoráveis a tais extremos )


----------



## rozzo (30 Jun 2015 às 23:58)

Snifa disse:


> Bem..
> 
> 
> A isto chamo eu " acender a fornalha "
> ...








E é carta das 12!
eheh  delírios..


----------



## james (1 Jul 2015 às 00:02)

Nas ultimas saídas , pelo menos no Litoral Norte , o ECM e o GFS cortaram no calor .


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jul 2015 às 19:01)

Novamente na mesma zona


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2015 às 11:37)

Lá anda o GFS a carregar bem no calor


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jul 2015 às 15:20)

Portalegre, run 06z:






Quase iso 30.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2015 às 15:24)

isto é que não, 45ºC mesmo em cima de mim? espero bem que isto mude, senão para a semana ai ai...
PS: humidade abaixo dos 10%? acho que desde que faço registos acho que nunca vi aqui

Coruche:


----------



## Thomar (2 Jul 2015 às 16:05)

Esta saída do GFS é mesmo louca, para Ponte de Sôr:
+201H *Sex 10/07 15H* *+44.9ºC  7%Hr!!!  *


----------



## Thomar (2 Jul 2015 às 16:13)

Esta saída do GFS a colocar para Sexta-feira dia 10 muito calor na confluência de 3 distritos, Santarém, Évora e Portalegre. 
Assim o_ jackpot_ vai para Mora com *+45,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2015 às 16:33)

Para mais tarde recordar.  
Vamos ver no que dá...


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2015 às 16:44)

Mais um pouco e ainda vamos  ver ali, algures no mapa, um ponto branco com *50 ºc*


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2015 às 19:58)

Tempestade tropical no Atlântico Norte. Fica para posterior confirmação:


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2015 às 20:51)

Andas a ver modelos a um mês ?


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2015 às 23:03)

Orion disse:


> Tempestade tropical no Atlântico Norte. Fica para posterior confirmação:



A essa distância temporal nem vale a pena estares a perder tempo a ver, é mera futurologia, a probabilidade de acertar é muito baixa.


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2015 às 23:18)

Vince disse:


> Andas a ver modelos a um mês ?



Claro. Ainda vejo algum furacão pela zona


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jul 2015 às 12:08)




----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2015 às 12:34)

Snifa disse:


> Mais um pouco e ainda vamos  ver ali, algures no mapa, um ponto branco com *50 ºc*



já não falta muito, *46ºC* no meteograma de Coruche


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2015 às 12:49)

Saída esquizofrénica...49/50ºC no vale do Sado, sardinhada das boas, no asfalto...


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2015 às 12:52)

Previsão GFS de há uns dias atrás, embora sejam horas e runs diferentes cá fica a comparação.

Antes tínhamos a ISO 24 a 850 hpa ( com 26 ºc em algumas zonas) a cobrir todo o território: 






Actualmente nem a ISO 20 apanha  Portugal inteiro..


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2015 às 13:04)

Isto agora passou todos os limites  

Tanto ameaça que qualquer dia temos um evento mais extremo de calor, oxalá que não  













Mesmo a 204 h não está nada simpático


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2015 às 13:17)

Temos tido sorte, mas tanta vez a bater à porta, se calhar acabará por acontecer.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2015 às 13:35)

Com melhor resolução, para memória futura: temperaturas de 30 ºc em algumas regiões, isto aos 850 hpa , é obra.. 

Aquela Cut -Off a SW ( zona da Madeira ) a ajudar à "festa" puxando ar muito quente de S/SE


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2015 às 13:39)

Snifa disse:


> Com melhor resolução, para memória futura: temperaturas de 30 ºc em algumas regiões, isto aos 850 hpa , é obra..
> 
> Aquela cut -ofF a SW a ajudar à "festa" puxando ar muito quente de S/SE


T850 a 30ºC, significa para mim (400 alt) potencial para atingir os 45ºC.

Para altitudes inferiores é só somar...


----------



## rozzo (6 Jul 2015 às 14:06)

Até ver temos escapado bem aqui em Portugal. O mesmo não poderão dizer os espanhóis que estão a ter e vão continuar a ter uma sequência gigante de dias tórridos. O padrão é de facto algo excepcional, constantemente com uma re-alimentação de ar de África, e a persistente dorsal que não desgruda. A verdade é que temos tido, excepto um ou dois períodos, sempre alguma relativa suavização em Portugal, graças ou a fluxos de sudoeste, ou mais recentemente a nortada bastante activa. Daí estarmos a passar ao lado de extremos mais loucos. 
Mas a brincar a brincar, já vamos em 2 meses deste padrão. E mesmo sem  extremos loucos, a verdade é que em boa parte do país, arrisco-me a dizer que 80/90% dos dias estão a ser mais quentes que as normais climáticas. Ou seja, mesmo sem nenhum episódio terrível até agora, a anomalia total neste período desde Maio já vai em terreno super positivo, em grande parte do território.

Sabemos que Julho é o mês mais típico de nortada, e estes dias estão a mostrar como se pode ter tempo suportável apesar de tudo na metade oeste da península, ao mesmo tempo que na outra metade, tão perto, as condições estão terríveis. E isto apenas por um ligeiro detalhe da sinóptica. Portanto, como disse o Vince, caso o padrão continue incrivelmente persistente como está, torna-se complicado não acabar por ocorrer um episódio em que a sinóptica à superfície não vire mesmo...
Estamos mesmo até agora a ter muita sorte.


----------



## james (6 Jul 2015 às 14:18)

E recordes de temperatura também em muitas regiões da Europa .

E já vamos praticamente desde outubro do ano passado , excetuando fevereiro , com a temperatura acima da media .

E com tempo de verão desde maio .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2015 às 11:44)

james disse:


> E recordes de temperatura também em muitas regiões da Europa .
> 
> E já vamos praticamente desde outubro do ano passado , excetuando fevereiro , com a temperatura acima da media .
> 
> E com tempo de verão desde maio .


 
Há-de compensar! E oxalá seja em pleno Inverno!


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2015 às 11:42)

Esta saída 6 z do GFS está bastante quente, então ali o  dia 16/07 






Ele vai ameaçando, qualquer dia cai mesmo em cima algo mais extremo


----------



## Lightning (13 Jul 2015 às 19:17)

Aqueles *48* graus ali matam tudo. E às duas da tarde. Fará às 4 ou 5...


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 04:52)

Lightning disse:


> Aqueles *48* graus ali matam tudo. E às duas da tarde. Fará às 4 ou 5...



 Decididamente o GFS tem um defeito no modelo ali no vale do Sado. Já nas ondas de calor há semanas atrás pôs ali 45ºC. Portanto o melhor é tirar já pelo menos 6ºC a esse "pesadelo" (não é um sonho, seguramente).


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2015 às 19:28)

Fica para a história o CAPE e o LI observados (Lajes, Terceira, Açores):


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 20:40)

Lightning disse:


> Aqueles *48* graus ali matam tudo. E às duas da tarde. Fará às 4 ou 5...





StormRic disse:


> Decididamente o GFS tem um defeito no modelo ali no vale do Sado. Já nas ondas de calor há semanas atrás pôs ali 45ºC. Portanto o melhor é tirar já pelo menos 6ºC a esse "pesadelo" (não é um sonho, seguramente).



E que tal *46ºC às 13h*? 







O GFS deve olhar para o Alentejo como um deserto e para o Vale do Sado em particular como _um_ _Vale da Morte_! (à escala europeia, claro, pois ainda lhe falta subir mais 10ºC)


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 16:01)




----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jul 2015 às 23:50)




----------



## Gerofil (1 Ago 2015 às 01:19)




----------



## TiagoLC (1 Ago 2015 às 03:03)

Gerofil disse:


>


Era tão bom se tivesse sido verdade!! O ipma está cada vez pior...


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2015 às 17:04)

É isto o que acontece quando o AA se afasta


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2015 às 19:02)

Curiosamente teria origem no local mais improvável, a meio do Atlântico tropical, ganhando força muito mais tarde ao largo das Caraíbas, consistente com a alteração nas SST:


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 17:12)




----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 00:11)

Um "rebuçado de laranja" do GFS, especial para o Alentejo e a fechar o mês em grande


----------



## ruka (16 Ago 2015 às 11:10)

uma possivel tempestade em transição extra-tropical sobre o grupo ocidental dos Açores...


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2015 às 11:29)

Não é bem incomum ou de sonho, mas não deixa de ser interessante para a altura do ano:






Temperaturas também bem frescas:












Falta uma semana, vamos ver se se mantém ou desaparece, o ECMWF para já,  não vê as coisas assim:


----------



## ruka (17 Ago 2015 às 20:26)




----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2015 às 20:39)

Já esteve mais longe:


----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2015 às 00:03)

Esta é certamente uma das saídas mais bizarras de sempre do GFS, digna deste tópico:


----------



## lserpa (19 Ago 2015 às 00:04)

Orion disse:


> Esta certamente é uma das saídas mais bizarras de sempre do GFS, digna deste tópico:


Pois...


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Ago 2015 às 09:08)

Orion disse:


> Esta é certamente uma das saídas mais bizarras de sempre do GFS, digna deste tópico:


Tempestade tropical com marcha atrás após chegar ao grupo central dos Açores...


----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2015 às 19:33)

Na saída das 6 não havia nada. Na das 12 o cenário é outro. Mais realista até:





















Vorticidade a 500 e a 850 hPa, respetivamente:


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2015 às 00:16)

Há depressões por todo o lado 






O canadiano dá um cenário giro. No GFS a TT chega, vê, enfraquece, volta para trás e ganha mais força. No GEM a TT _desfila_ a sul (tem origem diferente da do GFS):





















A nova saída mantém o local, reduz na força:











Só depois de amanhã poder-se-á comparar o GFS com o ECM (<240h). Uma TT vinda de África no fim de Agosto, ainda por cima com uma curva algo apertada não é algo propriamente comum. Se o cenário continuar a ser modelado a 192h ou inferior já começa a ser interessante. Episódios de chuva severa foram algo comuns nas previsão a longo prazo no princípio do Verão. Nenhum se concretizou. Ver-se-á.


----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2015 às 00:23)

Duvido que a curva apertada se manterá, na sua formação, esta terá pela sua frente mais um sistema de baixa pressão, acredito que possa haver alguma possibilidade de obrigar esta a seguir o mesmo caminho... Mas como dizes @Orion, tudo pode acontecer, e já é muita insistência por parte dos modelos ... Lá para dia 24, este sistema possivelmente já estará a rolar perto de Cabo Verde


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 20:41)




----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 01:12)

Uma boa despedida aos turistas algarvios


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 20:34)




----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 20:39)

Orion disse:


>


Exatamente o que vi agora, o tamanho da frente é surpreendente


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 20:40)

Furacão a rodear os Açores?






Passado alguns dias vem aí outro  ou será o mesmo?


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 20:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Exatamente o que vi agora, o tamanho da frente é surpreendente



O cenário está igual. O ECM modela uma depressão nos níveis baixos (850 hPa). O GFS apenas uma frente. É uma pequena diferença com grandes implicações.


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 20:51)

@guisilva5000 enganei-me. O GFS já acompanha o ECM:


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2015 às 20:53)

Na quinta, o dia mais crítico, é que ainda há muita diferença:


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Ago 2015 às 16:13)

Quando vi esta sequência, só me lembrei do Scorpion no Mortal Kombat: "Get Over Here!!!"


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2015 às 21:59)

Furacão a formar-se nos Açores?
É estranho o modelo está a prever isto à semanas


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2015 às 22:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Furacão a formar-se nos Açores?
> É estranho o modelo está a prever isto à semanas


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 22:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Furacão a formar-se nos Açores?
> É estranho o modelo está a prever isto à semanas



Não. Começa por ser uma perturbação estacionária em altitude:






Não vale a pena entrar em pormenores mas ganha força:






Não é furacão porque não há nada a 500 hPa:


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 01:26)




----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 16:24)

Orion disse:


>


E não é que desta vez acertou!!


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2015 às 17:47)

lserpa disse:


> E não é que desta vez acertou!!



Não choveu isso


----------



## lserpa (2 Set 2015 às 17:50)

Orion disse:


> Não choveu isso


Foi metade lolo 31mm num hora


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 21:40)

Nem sei se isto é uma saída de sonho ou de pesadelo


----------



## AzoresPower (4 Set 2015 às 21:42)

Se tudo se concretizar (o que é altamente improvável), Açores levam com o este temporal de hoje e ontem, com o Fred e com essa fortíssima frente...

Nem dá para a terra descansar.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 21:46)

AzoresPower disse:


> Se tudo se concretizar (o que é altamente improvável), Açores levam com o este temporal de hoje e ontem, com o Fred e com essa fortíssima frente...
> 
> Nem dá para a terra descansar.


Esperemos que não se concretize. O continente não leva com uma única gota!! É impressionante!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2015 às 00:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esperemos que não se concretize. O continente não leva com uma única gota!! É impressionante!!


Estamos cada vez mais parecidos com a California...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 00:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estamos cada vez mais parecidos com a California...


E os Açores são uma espécie de Flórida


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2015 às 03:01)

Pessoal, tenham calma, é grave sim o facto de estarmos em seca severa/extrema, mas é normal que assim seja devido ao nosso clima Mediterrânico, uns anos tem-se Outono/Inverno com pluviosidade muito acima do normal e até demais, outros tantos com dias a fio sem qualquer gota de chuva, a meteorologia como todos sabem é um ramo da ciência imprevisível, esta semana podemos ter modelos a apontar para seca até ao fim do mês, como para a semana já podemos ter uma depressão a 100h com rega generalizada.
Estou convicto que ainda vamos ter alguns dias bem quentinhos para nos despedirmos em grande do Verão, antes de vir o elemento fundamental que todos nós aguardamos .


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2015 às 04:04)

Nem vale a pena estar a olhar para algo a mais de 300 horas, quando os modelos nem a 90h têm tudo devidamente definido. Vamos esperar, na segunda quinzena do mês acredito que poderá vir finalmente algo interessante para o continente.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 04:14)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Nem vale a pena estar a olhar para algo a mais de 300 horas, quando os modelos nem a 90h têm tudo devidamente definido. Vamos esperar, na segunda quinzena do mês acredito que poderá vir finalmente algo interessante para o continente.


Acho que isso já é um bocado óbvio! Eu tenho consciência que não é fiável! O objetivo deste tópico é publicar saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho e foi o que eu fiz


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2015 às 04:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acho que isso já é um bocado óbvio! Eu tenho consciência que não é fiável! O objetivo deste tópico é publicar saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho e foi o que eu fiz


Sim eu sei que a maioria por cá tem consciência disso. É só um aviso para os mais distraídos que cá venham.


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2015 às 09:00)

Ora cá está a 2ª Quinzena de Setembro em força:
































Naturalmente, e a manter-se  esta tendência, os grandes beneficiados serão o Norte/Centro, em especial o Norte, para o Sul, nomeadamente o Algarve a sinóptica não é tão favorável.


----------



## squidward (5 Set 2015 às 09:31)

Diga-se de passagem que Lisboa e vale do Tejo também não será grande beneficiado. Só escapa na carta 17Set 00z e mesmo assim nada de transcendente.


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2015 às 11:39)

para vir depressões dessas mais vale ficarem onde estão


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2015 às 11:58)

Mais ajuste menos ajuste, a tendência lá se vai mantendo no GFS 6Z, são demasiadas horas, tudo pode mudar para mais ou para menos ou simplesmente "nada de nada".. 

Apesar da distância temporal alguma consistência é mostrada pelas saídas do modelo.


----------



## james (5 Set 2015 às 12:01)

Essa depressão podia dar bons acumulados no Litoral Norte .

Alias , o " ECM " e o " GFS " começam a entrar em consonância , o que pode ser um bom indicador .


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2015 às 12:09)

Ensemble GFS das 0z :






Média GFS  Run 0 z







Média ECMWF 0 z  a 240 h:


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2015 às 23:52)

GFS novamente com um segundo painel de loucos.


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2015 às 23:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> GFS novamente com um segundo painel de loucos.



Frente bastante forte em especial para o NW, mas antes ainda uns bons dias com chuva/aguaceiros.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 23:58)

Ruipedroo disse:


> GFS novamente com um segundo painel de loucos.


Epah se aquela carga de água nos acerta...vai haver inundações de certeza, mas ainda falta muito. O que me deixa triste é o pouco CAPE que está previsto


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2015 às 00:01)

Snifa disse:


> Frente bastante forte em especial para o NW, mas antes ainda uns bons dias com chuva/aguaceiros.



Meu Deus, nem tinha visto essa segunda parte. É pena a essas horas de distância nem dar para ver quanto acumulava, pois isto é run para guardar.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 00:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Epah se aquela carga de água nos acerta...vai haver inundações de certeza, mas ainda falta muito. O que me deixa triste é o pouco CAPE que está previsto


O CAPE é apenas um propulsor extra, não quer dizer que não troveje...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2015 às 00:03)

lserpa disse:


> O CAPE é apenas um propulsor extra, não quer dizer que não troveje...


Mesmo assim...Há menos probabilidade, acho...


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2015 às 00:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mesmo assim...Há menos probabilidade, acho...


Há outros fatores com muito msis importância. Um deles é um bom gradiente vertical, pelas carateristicas dessa run, é uma frente fria brutal!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2015 às 00:10)

lserpa disse:


> Há outros fatores com muito msis importância. Um deles é um bom gradiente vertical, pelas carateristicas dessa run, é uma frente fria brutal!!!


Já me motivaste mais ehehe!! Vamos lá ver se não desaparece tudo


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2015 às 00:10)

Eu vejo bastante CAPE a SW de Sagres, o que já seria um bom sinal. Já vi por cá grandes trovoadas e não havia CAPE nesta zona, mas sim nas redondezas. É um factor importante mas não o único a ter em conta.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2015 às 00:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Eu vejo bastante CAPE a SW de Sagres, o que já seria um bom sinal. Já vi por cá grandes trovoadas e não havia CAPE nesta zona, mas sim nas redondezas. É um factor importante mas não o único a ter em conta.


Também vi! Temos que esperar pela próxima run para ver se aquele CAPE sobe mais


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2015 às 00:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Também vi! Temos que esperar pela próxima run para ver se aquele CAPE sobe mais



Eu vou manter as minhas expectativas baixas. São já vários anos a ver modelos numéricos e muitas desilusões. 


Interpreto isto apenas como sinais de que o padrão vai mudar. No fim até pode vir algo realmente severo, mas é óbvio que ainda vai dar muitas voltas até lá. 


Mas é um cenário realmente brutal. Anticiclone a este e oeste da PI, e caminho aberto para umas belas frentes. Agora é esperar.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Set 2015 às 07:11)

De uma RUN para a outra esfumou-se tudo. Passou-se de uma tempestade de água para a continuação da seca extrema.

Apenas para indicar que as previsões acima de 96h são lixo e não valem absolutamente nada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 01:56)

Que saída maluca !


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2015 às 02:34)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Que saída maluca !


Aquela côr vermelha rebenta a escala lol!!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 02:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aquela côr vermelha rebenta a escala lol!!!!



Já não há escala para aquilo


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2015 às 08:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Que saída maluca !


Com o que tem chovido nos Açores, até os modelos andam confundidos...


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2015 às 21:58)




----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2015 às 05:34)




----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Set 2015 às 08:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


>



Corassaum afugado... 

E a saga continua...










É o chamado "Transtorno outonal dos modelos meteorológicos"


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2015 às 12:42)

Não sei até que ponto podemos considerar um transtorno outonal... O que é certo é que a tendência tem vindo a se manter... Certo é que vai haver chuva no litoral norte, agora resta confirmar a intensidade e severidade... O GFS recolocou o potencial máximo de precipitação um pouco mais a norte. 
Ainda faltam alguns dias, por isso não há certeza de nada ainda... Apenas uma tendência... É manter o olho nisto...
Bons acompanhamentos  
Ponte de Lima




Braga


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2015 às 14:07)




----------



## Orion (12 Set 2015 às 14:16)

Consistente na altura do ano. Já na intensidade...


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2015 às 14:19)

Já reparei que hoje está tudo ao mesmo Lololol 
@Azorean Storm Buster cá está, o @Orion Também publicou a precipitação e a sinóptica


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2015 às 20:51)

Duas tempestades de índole tropical (uma delas no canto inferior esquerdo):


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2015 às 21:14)

A saída das 12 do GFS, coloca uma depressão/tempestade tropical, a passar pelo grupo central no dia 22 e depois anda à volta entre os Açores e Portugal e depois volta para os Açores. 

Já o ECM, não coloca nada, apenas uma depressão que com aquele AA ali no Norte da Europa, era bom para essa depressão se transformar numa cut-off e vir para este cantinho, quem sabe se a última década do mês, não trará uma cut-off para as bandas do Algarve. 

Segundo o retorno, é para ser este ano, 2001 houve inundações no Algarve em Setembro, em 2008 também, ficou separado por 7 anos, ora 2008 + 7 = 2015.  Na meteorologia, as contas nunca batem certo, mas quem sabe.


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2015 às 21:15)

Bem, fica aqui a saída que modela o tal furacão... Com mais detalhe  
Espero mesmo que seja um delírio do GFS... Nix!!!!!! Ventos sustentados de 130km/h fora a rajada... Não seria nada bom não... Lolol


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2015 às 21:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A saída das 12 do GFS, coloca uma depressão/tempestade tropical, a passar pelo grupo central no dia 22 e depois anda à volta entre os Açores e Portugal e depois volta para os Açores.
> 
> Já o ECM, não coloca nada, apenas uma depressão que com aquele AA ali no Norte da Europa, era bom para essa depressão se transformar numa cut-off e vir para este cantinho, quem sabe se a última década do mês, não trará uma cut-off para as bandas do Algarve.
> 
> Segundo o retorno, é para ser este ano, 2001 houve inundações no Algarve em Setembro, em 2008 também, ficou separado por 7 anos, ora 2008 + 7 = 2015.  Na meteorologia, as contas nunca batem certo, mas quem sabe.


Modela mesmo um furacão cat1


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Set 2015 às 23:36)

Isso ainda falta muito, tudo pode e provavelmente vai mudar. O que me preocupa mais e o evento de terça feira que parece que poderá ser histórico, o GFS nesta nova run das 18 chega a colocar mais de 70mm em 3 horas em alguns locais no norte e acumulados totais superiores a 150 mm em 24 horas. Alem disso o vento também devera ser muito forte. Não sei se estamos aqui a falar de uma "saída de sonho" pois parece que esta tendência se mantem há vários dias e estamos cada vez mais próximos do possível evento severo veremos


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2015 às 23:38)

Meteofan disse:


> Isso ainda falta muito, tudo pode e provavelmente vai mudar. O que me preocupa mais e o evento de terça feira que parece que poderá ser histórico, o GFS nesta nova run das 18 chega a colocar mais de 70mm em 3 horas em alguns locais no norte e acumulados totais superiores a 150 mm em 24 horas. Alem disso o vento também devera ser muito forte. Não sei se estamos aqui a falar de uma "saída de sonho" pois parece que esta tendência se mantem há vários dias e estamos cada vez mais próximos do possível evento severo veremos


Tudo aponta para já que ocorra uma ciclogenese explosiva.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Set 2015 às 23:41)

Será? Pelo que vejo a queda de pressão não será assim tao rápida para poder ser classificada como tal mas andará lá perto veremos. É normal ocorrer um fenómeno destes nesta altura do ano?


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2015 às 23:47)

Meteofan disse:


> Será? Pelo que vejo a queda de pressão não será assim tao rápida para poder ser classificada como tal mas andará lá perto veremos. É normal ocorrer um fenómeno destes nesta altura do ano?


Não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para te responder a isso... 
Não vi ainda a run das 18, mas a das 12, e parecia ser uma ciclogenése explosiva. Vou ver a run das 18 ao pormenor.
Ao redor do planeta estão a acontecer eventos históricos e extremos, quer seja secas, quer seja enormes enxurradas, creio que está provavelmente relacionado com o El NIÑO...


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Set 2015 às 23:49)

É realmente impressionante a quantidade de precipitação prevista no Minho e Douro Litoral, acumulados de 150mm em 12 horas não é nada bom e poderá provocar grandes inundações a confrimar-se esperemos que não haja estragos. A chuva sim é precisa mas que não venha toda junta...


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Set 2015 às 23:50)

lserpa disse:


> Não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para te responder a isso...
> Não vi ainda a run das 18, mas a das 12, e parecia ser uma ciclogenése explosiva. Vou ver a run das 18 ao pormenor.
> Ao redor do planeta estão a acontecer eventos históricos e extremos, quer seja secas, quer seja enormes enxurradas, creio que está provavelmente relacionado com o El NIÑO...


É possível, também não sei, aguardo esclarecimentos por parte dos membros mais experientes nestas andanças


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2015 às 00:14)

Meteofan disse:


> É possível, também não sei, aguardo esclarecimentos por parte dos membros mais experientes nestas andanças


Sim, estive a ver os dados previstos para Viana do Castelo, e está posta de lado para já uma ciclogénese explosiva.
O decréscimo da pressão está longe de 1hpa por hora... Está sensivelmente a metade disso.


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2015 às 13:06)

O GFS anda a ameaçar com Furacões ou tempestades tropicais a passarem pelos Açores:


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2015 às 13:21)

Snifa, antes desse, passa outro junto ao Grupo Ocidental, dia 23. Já o ECM não vê nada e coloca um AA sobre os Açores. Eu gosto mais, do cenário do ECM existe ali uma tendência para descer uma depressão e se transformar numa cut-off, quem sabe o Sul não poderá ver algo até ao final do mês, ou então, vai para o Mediterrâneo como é habitual.


----------



## David sf (13 Set 2015 às 13:39)

Meteofan disse:


> É possível, também não sei, aguardo esclarecimentos por parte dos membros mais experientes nestas andanças



Para já não está modelada uma ciclogénese explosiva por nenhum dos modelos de referência - descida da pressão no centro da depressão de 24 mbar em 24 horas - mas anda lá perto (entre os 15 e os 20 mbar), o que deixa em aberto a possibilidade de tal ainda ocorrer. É relativamente normal acontecer nesta época do ano, que é quando a actividade tropical é mais intensa no Hemisfério Norte e ocorre uma maior interacção entre as massas de ar tropicais e quentes com massas de ar mais frias de origem polar.


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2015 às 14:01)

David sf disse:


> Para já não está modelada uma ciclogénese explosiva por nenhum dos modelos de referência - descida da pressão no centro da depressão de 24 mbar em 24 horas - mas anda lá perto (entre os 15 e os 20 mbar), o que deixa em aberto a possibilidade


A saída do GFS volta a pôr a questão em aberto! A das 18 de ontem excluía essa possibilidade. Independentemente de ser, ou não explosiva tudo aponta para um evento e pêras.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Set 2015 às 20:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Snifa, antes desse, passa outro junto ao Grupo Ocidental, dia 23. Já o ECM não vê nada e coloca um AA sobre os Açores. Eu gosto mais, do cenário do ECM existe ali uma tendência para descer uma depressão e se transformar numa cut-off, quem sabe o Sul não poderá ver algo até ao final do mês, ou então, vai para o Mediterrâneo como é habitual.


 
Estou com esperança nessa depressão e na formação da cut-off a nosso jeito. Há muito que o anti-ciclone não dá tréguas a sudoeste e já bem precisamos de chuva como deve ser. Ou muito me engano ou a frente de Quarta vai ser um fiasco para o Algarve. A tendência dos modelos é para esfrangalhar a frente ao atravessar o Sul, o típico nestas situações.


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (13 Set 2015 às 22:03)

Bom por aqui se mantem o tempo seco sendo que ja faz 5  meses que nao temos mais do 1 mm diario. Sera que vai ser na Quarta. Os modelos indicam entre 1 e 3 mm. Parece quase uma saida de sonho. Looll
Depois disso nada de nada ...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2015 às 13:42)

Calmarias ou modelos sem direcção (previsão) concreta...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2015 às 16:17)

Belo tempo para o dia das eleições


----------



## grandeurso (18 Set 2015 às 21:21)

Eu voto nessa previsão!  Era bem boa.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2015 às 21:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Belo tempo para o dia das eleições


Iriam dar umas belas trovoadas para Lisboa ehehe


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2015 às 18:43)

Brutal furacão. Incomum na localização e na data:


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 16:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Belo tempo para o dia das eleições





MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Quando é que isto tem fim???



Vamos lá sonhar um pouco:


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Set 2015 às 18:11)

Já foi tudo nesta saída. 


Mas pronto, nas próximas provavelmente voltam a meter, é assim no segundo painel.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2015 às 23:23)




----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2015 às 23:42)

Orion disse:


>


3 de novembro?!?!?!?


----------



## lserpa (20 Set 2015 às 23:51)

Com essa saída, muito provavelmente haveria uma bela entrada da iso0 aos 850hpas aqui pelos Açores  hahaha os fluxos vêm bem de norte... Apesar que seria uma entrada de ar frio algo prematura


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2015 às 00:42)

Orion disse:


>


Saídas a esta distância temporal é pura ficção científica.


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2015 às 00:45)

MSantos disse:


> Saídas a esta distância temporal é pura ficção científica.



Por isso é que está neste tópico


----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2015 às 00:45)

MSantos disse:


> Saídas a esta distância temporal é pura ficção científica.


Creio que todos nós sabemos isso Lolol, não fosse o sub-fórum ter o título que tem hahahah este tipo de saídas apenas serve para demonstrar as tendências a longo prazo, apenas isso e nada mais..


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2015 às 00:49)

lserpa disse:


> Creio que todos nós sabemos isso Lolol, não fosse o sub-fórum ter o título que tem hahahah este tipo de saídas apenas serve para demonstrar as tendências a longo prazo, apenas isso e nada mais..



A esta distância temporal nem se pode falar em tendência, para esse dia até pode vir a acontecer estar um anticiclone de 1035hPa em vez dessa depressão de 980hPa tal é a distância e a probabilidade dessa previsão estar certa.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2015 às 18:07)

Vamos lá ver se Outubro começa com umas frentes:

Boa rega:






É natural que à medida que o Outono vai entrando, boas frentes comecem a cruzar o território, vamos aguardar 

Se calhar na próxima saída já está ali um AA , mas a esta distância é mesmo assim.


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2015 às 20:05)

Quando se pensa que já se viu tudo...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2015 às 00:21)

Saída fantástica!! Desta vez é o sul que vai levar com uma bela chuvada


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2015 às 09:00)

Se é para sonhar, vejam só estas saídas 






O sistema a norte dos Açores é a IDA como extra-tropical... E adivinhem para onde se dirige 



















Tão bom que era


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Set 2015 às 00:50)

Ensemble do GFS


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2015 às 01:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ensemble do GFS


Não seria algo muito comum, nos Açores ainda é plausível, agora chegar com tal energia à costa portuguesa!! Com tal profundidade, muito provavelmente seria um cat1 no mínimo lolo


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 22:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O sistema a norte dos Açores é a IDA como extra-tropical... E adivinhem para onde se dirige



Queriam pôr a Ida a imitar o Henri?? 

Por vezes há situações sazonais que batem na mesma tecla forte mais que uma vez.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2015 às 22:59)

Isso é que era, um furacão no sul do país, acabava logo com a seca.  Isso era o meu sonho, ter um dia um furacão no Algarve.


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2015 às 23:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isso é que era, um furacão no sul do país, acabava logo com a seca.  Isso era o meu sonho, ter um dia um furacão no Algarve.


Digamos que em termos de infraestruturas seria mau Lolol


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 23:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isso é que era, um furacão no sul do país, acabava logo com a seca.  Isso era o meu sonho, ter um dia um furacão no Algarve.


Se isso acontecesse seria mais um pesadelo  levantava tudo voo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Set 2015 às 23:12)

Quem nos dera que viesse para cá, mas nem as depressões se aproximam quando mais tempestades tropicais, o AA é que manda nisto tudo, enfim...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 23:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Quem nos dera que viesse para cá, mas nem as depressões se aproximam quando mais tempestades tropicais, o AA é que manda nisto tudo, enfim...


Um sonho seria mesmo se o AA se afasta-se de vez


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Set 2015 às 19:52)

O que era mesmo bom era agora no outono haver umas boas chuvadas e trovoadas e no inverno neve, se fosse no dia de natal melhor ainda, mas pronto é estar a sonhar demais.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 23:58)

nesta saída do GFS, como era de esperar já se foi a chuva toda da próxima semana.... não vale a pena ter esperanças.....


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Set 2015 às 17:27)

Não vale a pena ter expectativas mas isto é muito interessante


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2015 às 20:43)




----------



## actioman (30 Set 2015 às 22:15)

É só para malta do alto Alentejo em particular sonhar um pouquinho 

Eu sei que nada seria de muito especial, mas aqui para este cantinho quase desértico isto era memorável!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2015 às 01:42)

Olha pro bicho


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2015 às 02:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Olha pro bicho


A minha expectativa continua a ser essa. Tudo depende do nosso amigo AA...


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2015 às 09:16)

Os "restos" do Furacão Joaquin e a frente associada dariam uma rega monumental ao NW:

GFS 0 z


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2015 às 10:15)

Enfim mais do mesmo...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 14:14)

miguel disse:


> Enfim mais do mesmo...


Referes-te a quê?


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2015 às 14:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Referes-te a quê?



Refiro a núcleos depressionarios a passar a NW da Galiza serem uma porcaria para o Sul... Vão benefeciar apenas o Norte


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 14:20)

miguel disse:


> Refiro a núcleos depressionarios a passar a NW da Galiza serem uma porcaria para o Sul... Vão benefeciar apenas o Norte


Grande verdade


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 14:20)

miguel disse:


> Refiro a núcleos depressionarios a passar a NW da Galiza serem uma porcaria para o Sul... Vão benefeciar apenas o Norte


Desculpem o off-topic: É verdade mas vamos ter mais calma. Cai sempre mais chuva no Norte, isso é inegável. Mas pronto nunca se sabe se vêm mais frentes que afete mais o sul


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 01:58)

Meu rico mês de Outubro


----------



## Microburst (5 Out 2015 às 12:05)

A essa distância? Depois do fiasco de ontem e hoje por aqui já não acredito em mais nada...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 12:07)

Microburst disse:


> A essa distância? Depois do fiasco de ontem e hoje por aqui já não acredito em mais nada...


Daí ser de sonho


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Out 2015 às 23:11)

Era tão bom que isto acontecesse...
Saída de sonho mesmo


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Era tão bom se isto acontecesse...
> Saída de sonho mesmo


que sonho


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2015 às 08:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Era tão bom que isto acontecesse...
> Saída de sonho mesmo


Com uma chuvada dessas, até os cães bebiam água de pé...
Acho que o GFS anda a ver demasiados sistemas pós-tropicais a afectar Portugal Continental


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2015 às 12:07)

Sim senhor, deram RedBull ao GFS  Venha ela que faz muita falta


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 12:18)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sim senhor, deram RedBull ao GFS  Venha ela que faz muita falta


a nossa zona é a que tem os acumulados mais elevados não deve ser de fiar...mas vamos lá ver...chuva quase a semana toda...assim é que era


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2015 às 12:20)

joralentejano disse:


> a nossa zona é a que tem os acumulados mais elevados não deve ser de fiar...mas vamos lá ver...chuva quase a semana toda...assim é que era



Ronha completa no sofá, vários filmes com chá quente e muitas pipocas


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 12:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ronha completa no sofá, vários filmes com chá quente e muitas pipocas


hahaha é verdade


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2015 às 18:06)

Bom demais para ser verdade


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2015 às 18:10)

Segundo o GFS  12z não falta instabilidade, lá para o dia 21:


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 18:53)

Depressão nos Açores/Madeira e depois chega a Portugal e dá nisto!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2015 às 21:24)

É disto que eu gosto  Há anos que nós aqui no Algarve não temos uma prenda destas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 00:44)

E em Portugal cairá tudo!!!!











Esta depressão de sonho seria histórica, para além de que temos duas depressões num espaço de 5 dias, acho deve ser um recorde!!!

No outro Domingo (daqui a 2 semanas) temos a 3ª depressão consecutiva , Portugal tornou-se "_depression alley"




_


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Out 2015 às 02:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E em Portugal cairá tudo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda falta muito, porém  acho que o sul já não escapa a um bom evento. Era bom que se mantivesse como está, a afectar todo o continente, mas ainda deve dar algumas voltas.


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2015 às 11:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E em Portugal cairá tudo!!!!





guisilva5000 disse:


> Esta depressão de sonho seria histórica, para além de que temos duas depressões num espaço de 5 dias, acho deve ser um recorde!!!



Cairá tudo, não percebo, o que queres dizer ? Histórica?

O nível de exigência anda bastante baixo para colocar aqui algumas dessas cartas como sendo incomuns ou de sonho em pleno Outono. Eu sei que depois de uma longa seca as expectativas estão niveladas por baixo, mas acho que podem usar perfeitamente o tópico do Médio prazo, ainda mais porque já há uma boa convergência entre modelos, aonde idealmente se devem comparar cenários.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 14:09)

Vince disse:


> Cairá tudo, não percebo, o que queres dizer ? Histórica?
> 
> O nível de exigência anda bastante baixo para colocar aqui algumas dessas cartas como sendo incomuns ou de sonho em pleno Outono. Eu sei que depois de uma longa seca as expectativas estão niveladas por baixo, mas acho que podem usar perfeitamente o tópico do Médio prazo, ainda mais porque já há uma boa convergência entre modelos, aonde idealmente se devem comparar cenários.


"Cairá tudo" é uma expressão do tipo vai chover torrencialmente  Histórica porque pode trazer acumulados valentes e para recordar. Para mim é incomum a ocorrência de duas depressões num espaço de 5 dias, e passado outros 5 dias vir outra.


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2015 às 15:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> "Cairá tudo" é uma expressão do tipo vai chover torrencialmente


Ok, pronto então. 



guisilva5000 disse:


> Histórica porque pode trazer acumulados valentes e para recordar.


Para fazer história tem que acontecer primeiro, de qualquer forma não percebo pelas cartas que mostraste porque isso seria história.



> Para mim é incomum a ocorrência de duas depressões num espaço de 5 dias, e passado outros 5 dias vir outra.



Ainda nem há um mês tiveste 2 depressões seguidas a afectar o norte (ex.Henry e outra logo a seguir), e não foi em 5 dias, foi praticamente num dia e meio apenas.

Há duas semanas havia uma depressão isolada nos Açores, parecida com esta que se está a formar. 






Quer isto dizer que o Atlântico e a atmosfera estão bem dinâmicos, e que finalmente parece que uma depressão isolada se pode estabelecer numa posição a oeste/sudoeste do continente para beneficiar o sul, há demasiados meses que se espera por isso mesmo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 17:57)

Vince disse:


> Ok, pronto então.
> 
> 
> Para fazer história tem que acontecer primeiro, de qualquer forma não percebo pelas cartas que mostraste porque isso seria história.
> ...


Talvez a parte do histórico seja um pouco exagero, apenas referi porque vi acumulados no Algarve na ordem de +120mm. Sim lembro-me dessas depressões, mas os núcleos não chegaram a Portugal, como no caso destas. Sim ainda bem que o Atlântico está vivo, até diria que "os deuses" ouviram as nossas preces.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2015 às 18:26)

Nesta saída do GFS houve mais um grande corte na precipitação. Até sábado vai ser só cortar como sempre


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 18:35)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Nesta saída do GFS houve mais um grande corte na precipitação. Até sábado vai ser só cortar como sempre


É normal ir refazendo os acumulados, mesmo assim ainda estamos distantes do valor verdadeiro, mas chuva essa teremos 100%


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2015 às 18:37)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Nesta saída do GFS houve mais um grande corte na precipitação. Até sábado vai ser só cortar como sempre



Depende das localizações...aqui por exemplo carregou bem


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2015 às 22:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> "Cairá tudo" é uma expressão do tipo vai chover torrencialmente  Histórica porque pode trazer acumulados valentes e para recordar. Para mim é incomum a ocorrência de duas depressões num espaço de 5 dias, e passado outros 5 dias vir outra.



Mesmo no Algarve, não vejo nada para ser histórico, quem viveu o Outono de 1989 no Algarve, nem lá perto fica, quanto mais histórico.  Histórico era chover em Faro 165 mm num dia, isso é que era histórico e batia o recorde anterior que faz hoje precisamente 26 anos.  Para Faro dá 110 mm na saída das 12, em 1 semana, perfeitamente normal, em situações de cut-off e mesmo assim já deu um corte de mais de 50 mm em relação ao dia de ontem. Ainda chega, o dia e passa tudo em direcção à Espanha, como é mais habitual acontecer.


----------



## Lightning (14 Out 2015 às 01:03)

Em tempo de incertezas uma pessoa diverte-se a passar o tempo a olhar para aqueles monstros que passam sempre lá em cima e que são praticamente impossíveis de nos visitarem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2015 às 01:16)

Lightning disse:


> Em tempo de incertezas uma pessoa diverte-se a passar o tempo a olhar para aqueles monstros que passam sempre lá em cima e que são praticamente impossíveis de nos visitarem.


Fevereiro?  Isso passa a ser saídas imaginárias, por mim punham mas era o núcleo com 850 hPa


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2015 às 19:17)

Que brutalidade de depressão, 925 hpa de pressão no centro 

Isto deve causar umas rajadas de pelo menos 200 Km/h não?


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2015 às 23:17)

Snifa disse:


> Que brutalidade de depressão, 925 hpa de pressão no centro
> 
> Isto deve causar umas rajadas de pelo menos 200 Km/h não?



Que exagero de depressão, com as isobaras tão juntas os ventos seriam muito destrutivos..


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 17:09)

Bem o mediterrâneo vai mesmo explodir daqui a dois dias, até sai da escala!


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2015 às 17:31)

Lá se foi o "Verão de S.Martinho" #medo


----------



## qwerl (23 Out 2015 às 17:54)

Que molha


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2015 às 18:00)

qwerl disse:


> Que molha



Ia comentar isso agora, que bela run.


----------



## james (23 Out 2015 às 18:21)

Ia colocar isto nas previsões de médio prazo,  mas decidi colocar aqui,  porque me parece bom demais para ser verdade.  

A última saída do GFS  atirou com valores de precipitacao acima dos 300 mm em alguns locais do Minho!!!!!


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2015 às 18:23)

O que vale é que ainda tem tempo para mandar um pouco mais para o Sul


----------



## qwerl (25 Out 2015 às 11:34)

Boas
Mais uma "saída de sonho" do GFS (acumulado até às 240h)
Uma coisa é certa: Dias interessantes avizinham-se (pelo menos para o Norte)


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2015 às 11:41)

Saídas de pesadelo..está visto que os próximos meses vão ser assim...


----------



## qwerl (27 Out 2015 às 22:19)

miguel disse:


> Saídas de pesadelo..está visto que os próximos meses vão ser assim...





miguel disse:


> O que vale é que ainda tem tempo para mandar um pouco mais para o Sul



Cá está ela  Saída de sonho (ou não) do gfs a 132 horas para a região Sul. O ECMWF também está em concordância.


----------



## AndréGM22 (28 Out 2015 às 00:44)

O gfs anda tão traumatizado com as entradas de sul que agora decidiu jogar pelo "seguro" ahah


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Out 2015 às 19:54)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Out 2015 às 21:39)

Como sei que isto ainda muda ponho neste tópico. A não alterar até domingo nem de barco nos safamos


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2015 às 22:04)

O ECM tem mais para oeste, basta ir ao Foreca, colocar Olhão e VRSA que a diferença é notória. Já o GFS é incrível a diferença na precipitação de Faro para Olhão (93 mm > 116 mm), Olhão para Tavira (116 mm > 175 mm), Tavira para VRSA (176 mm > 195.7 mm), numa distância de 50 kms entre Faro e VRSA, a precipitação será mais do dobro em VRSA em relação a Faro. Entre Olhão e Tavira distam 20 kms e a diferença é de 59 mm).  O que o ECM e o GFS modelam só pode ser um SCM que abranja todo o sotavento algarvio. 

Na saída das 18, o GFS empurra mais para oeste e é na zona de Faro/Olhão que estará melhor. Até lá, muitas voltas, isto vai dar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2015 às 23:19)




----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2015 às 17:05)

É mais pesadelo do que sonho. 132,6mm em 9horas.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2015 às 00:10)

Um monstro destes em cima de nós é que era! (Estou a brincar, calma )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mesmo assim, sonhar faz bem à saúde e faz crescer


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2015 às 23:45)

Até assusta!! 




É uma saída tão monstruosa que até o mapa muda de cor


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2015 às 17:50)

Grande rega para o Noroeste/Extremo Noroeste


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2015 às 19:52)

Pena ainda faltar tanto tempo, até tudo se pode esfumar e no lugar disso aparecer um potente anticiclone...


----------



## qwerl (4 Dez 2015 às 22:55)

O GFS vem insistindo há algunas saídas num cenário mais extremo para dia 14/15 de Dezembro. Temporal com vento e chuva muito forte para todo o país, com especial incidência no norte. Dada a distância temporal, deixo neste tópico Mas que vai insistindo, lá isso vai...
De qualquer forma, estou a começar a ficar com alguma espectativa em relação à segunda quinzena...

EDIT: Mais uma pérola para dia 19


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

Toca a sonhar


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2015 às 12:23)

Luz ao fundo do tunel vai se mantendo (ia meter Faro mas reparei que só tinha meia duzia de pingos não meti para os algarvios não ficarem tristes   )











infelizmente ainda falta muito


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2015 às 13:09)

Sonhando...


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Dez 2015 às 18:35)

Ciclogénese explosiva modelada pelo GFS na saída das 12Z.


Daria muito vento no litoral.








Rajadas:







Aumentava de intensidade à medida que avançava para NE, com ventos fortíssimos na Biscaia.












Porém, a tanta hora de distância o mais provável é desaparecer na próxima run. Mas de qualquer das formas, parece que já não escapamos a algo interessante na próxima semana.


----------



## qwerl (7 Dez 2015 às 18:40)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ciclogénese explosiva modelada pelo GFS na saída das 12Z.
> 
> Porém, a tanta hora de distância o mais provável é desaparecer na próxima run. Mas de qualquer das formas, parece que já não escapamos a algo interessante na próxima semana.



E que tal esta?
Perturbação 5 do ensemble do GFS da mesma depressão (parece mais um furacão de categoria 1)









De qualquer forma é bom sinal que os modelos começem a mostrar estas maluquices. É sinal que algo de interessante está para vir.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2015 às 20:03)

Até choram!


----------



## qwerl (12 Dez 2015 às 21:47)

Andei a procurar mais maluquices nas perturbações do GFS e olhem só o que eu encontrei?
Perturbação 3 do GFS















Cavamento de 20 Hpa em 12 horas é obra Os estragos que um monstro destes faria  O que vale é que ainda está a 10 dias, e que de certeza na próxima run desaparece.


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Dez 2015 às 19:39)

Isto é que era uma PDA em grande!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2015 às 23:36)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Isto é que era uma PDA em grande!!


Até o palco do Terreiro do Paço era arrastado


----------



## qwerl (18 Dez 2015 às 16:55)

Natal e passagem de ano em grande!


----------



## camrov8 (18 Dez 2015 às 18:34)

calma que ainda vem longe


----------



## qwerl (18 Dez 2015 às 19:11)

camrov8 disse:


> calma que ainda vem longe



Por isso mesmo está neste tópico  Mas não faz mal nenhum sonhar um bocadinho


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2015 às 11:48)

sonhar e gratis e a te eu , mas quando os modelos não de datas tão longe já fique desapontado tanta vez


----------



## qwerl (20 Dez 2015 às 16:53)

Saída do GFS impressionante a médio/longo prazo. Apesar da distância, fica aqui o registo. Aquela depressão e os seus efeitos são sem dúvida impressionantes, obviamente tudo isto a mais de 200 horas:





















Precipitação (para recordar, rebenta com a escala)
















1 dia antes temos outro evento interessante
















Previsão do vento para dia 30 também de meter respeito 











Para terminar, carta da precipitação acumulada até às 240 horas


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Dez 2015 às 17:31)

qwerl disse:


> Saída do GFS impressionante a médio/longo prazo. Apesar da distância, fica aqui o registo. Aquela depressão e os seus efeitos são sem dúvida impressionantes, obviamente tudo isto a mais de 200 horas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É mais saida de pesadelo


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2015 às 17:33)

Até fico doente a ver esta saída... ainda bem que é a mais de 200h!


----------



## qwerl (20 Dez 2015 às 17:36)

Pérolas dos ensembles:
Perturbação 7 do Gfs (menos de 900hpa de cavamento)










Perturbação 15 (menos de 920hpa de cavamento






Perturbação 14 (menos de 915 hpa de cavamento)






Alguém tem um palpite para as rajadas que estes monstros dariam?


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2015 às 17:42)

Cá venha cá para pertinho...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2015 às 17:55)

qwerl disse:


> Pérolas dos ensembles:
> Perturbação 7 do Gfs (menos de 900hpa de cavamento)
> 
> 
> ...


200-300km/h?? 
Ia tudo pelos ares...


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

vinha comentar esta saida do gfs agora, mas pelos vistos já se adiantarem , esta saida continua com muito boa precipitação com 100mm+ em muitos sitios e vento forte, pena demorar ainda 1 semana


----------



## qwerl (22 Dez 2015 às 22:56)

E lá vai o GFS nas suas maluquices
Run 18z:


















Rajada:










Acumulados:






Já sabemos como é que o GFS é, por isso não vale a pena ter muitas esperanças acima das 100h 

Edit: Ups, esqueci-me disto:


----------



## qwerl (23 Dez 2015 às 16:30)

Impressionante:











Altura significativa das ondas:














Rajada máxima para o Reino Unido:










Mesmo não sendo para aqui, é uma saída sem dúvida monstruosa Coitados dos irlandeses, vagas de 18 metros e vento com rajadas a ultrapassarem os 150km/h, seria um evento perigosíssimo, oxalá não se concretize,


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jan 2016 às 15:46)

Esta é para guardar


----------



## criz0r (1 Jan 2016 às 21:46)

É óbvio que a essas latitudes eles estão mais que habituados a tanta intempérie, mas caramba tem sido algo de impressionante nestas ultimas semanas o nº de tempestades consecutivas a assolar as ilhas britânicas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

A Accuweather abriu definitivamente a torneira para a próxima sexta-feira


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2016 às 01:31)

Até dói!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Jan 2016 às 02:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Até dói!


Seria algo realmente épico para relembrar do que o Guadiana é capaz.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2016 às 10:26)

Isóbaras quase "coladas", daria um evento interessante também ao nível do vento, mas a esta distância nem vale a pena opinar, ficaremos a aguardar


----------



## StormyAlentejo (5 Jan 2016 às 11:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Até dói!




Seria épico!! 
Gostaria de ver o Guadiana a transbordar como nunca vi!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2016 às 18:21)

Não sei bem onde pôr este post, mas bela entrada de frio no norte de África e na Europa (já Portugal )






O GFS continua a prever o cenário de uma entrada de frio em toda a Europa desde o início do mês, vamos a ver se chega a Portugal...


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2016 às 09:37)

Ciclogénese explosiva na Madeira no ECM a 10 dias, pouco comum naquelas latitudes.
Apenas uma curiosidade modelística para já dada a distância e inconstância dos modelos a prazos acima de uma semana.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2016 às 13:51)

Vince disse:


> Ciclogénese explosiva na Madeira no ECM a 10 dias, pouco comum naquelas latitudes.
> Apenas uma curiosidade modelística para já dada a distância e inconstância dos modelos a prazos acima de uma semana.







Vince, pela direcção e trajectória, parece o furação teu homónimo de 2005 
Ps: eu já vou arranjar umas pedras para meter nos bolsos, senão levanto voo


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2016 às 13:55)

Meu Deus a loucura tem limites...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (7 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

Epah, tanto também não!!


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

isso é que era


----------



## StormyAlentejo (7 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Mas atenção, isso é a 1500m de altitude...


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

jotajota disse:


> Mas atenção, isso é a 1500m de altitude...



Jotajota e quem é que não diz que eu ando nas nuvens, tal como essa previsão?? 
Sim, eu vi que era a 1500 mts, mas mesmo assim era significativo o vento à superfície


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2016 às 15:08)

Que carta de sonho essa saída hoje do ECM... infelizmente difícil de ocorrer...


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2016 às 15:30)

Já tinha reparado depois de o Vince ter colocado essa saída do ECM na carta dos ventos a 850hPa e era sem dúvida uma situação interessante, pena estar a essa distância mas nunca se sabe. O GEM coloca essa Ciclogénese a subir o Atlântico e o GFS coloca-a mais abaixo ainda da Península.. isto anda tudo ás avessas com as previsões.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2016 às 23:18)

Possas, o ECM quer meter os algarvios loucos. Um dia coloca uma cut-off no outro coloca uma ciclogénese explosiva e esta é mesmo explosiva com mar de sudoeste lá vinha a tempestade perfeita para poupar uns bons milhões ao Polis da Ria Formosa era só apanharem os destroços que a demolição das casas estava feita. Ai tão linda, que ela é, anda cá ao papá anda,  com sorte, ainda ela foge é do papá e vem o papão do AA.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2016 às 00:37)

Pior saída, impossível! As previsões para os próximos dias não são nada animadoras. O AA veio para ficar, pelos vistos. Que pesadelo de saída! Nem sei se punha aqui ou noutro tópico por causa da grande distância temporal.














1040hPa!!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2016 às 01:25)

MSantos disse:


> Não quero ser implicativo Tiago, mas esta saída não é nem de sonho nem incomum.


É uma saída muito incomum para a época! Tendo em conta que são muitos dias até às 384h com a predominância do AA. Se fazem muita questão peço que a moderação mude a publicação para o tópico correto, se estiverem de acordo, claro! Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2016 às 01:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> É uma saída muito incomum para a época! Tendo em conta que são muitos dias até às 384h com a predominância do AA. Se fazem muita questão peço que a moderação mude a publicação para o tópico correto, se estiverem de acordo, claro! Obrigado!



Arrependi-me do post, apaguei-o logo a seguir, mas tu ainda foste a tempo de o sitar. 

Deixa-o estar, afinal de contas é uma saída muito longínqua, por isso não valorizes muito. Amanha pode estar aí uma depressão cavada de 980hpa no lugar desse anticiclone.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2016 às 10:52)

Pois..


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2016 às 11:02)

Isso é que era, por acaso fevereiro costuma ser um mês bastante favorável a entradas gélidas. 
Resta-nos sonhar lol


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

1055 hPa na Escandinávia e uma entrada continental a caminho de Portugal





Interessante, mas há 48 horas que o GFS dava uma primavera antecipada para a próxima semana e agora dá chuva... É bonito sonhar, mas mais vale manter os pés no chão...


----------



## rozzo (20 Jan 2016 às 14:26)

Esta é mais de sonho para os vizinhos espanhóis.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jan 2016 às 14:52)

rozzo disse:


> Esta é mais de sonho para os vizinhos espanhóis.


E não só.. Há uns floquitos para Barrancos! :d


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2016 às 06:58)

Valente rega prevista pelo  GFS 0Z para o dia 07/02/2016


----------



## jonas (27 Jan 2016 às 07:36)

Snifa disse:


> Valente rega prevista pelo  GFS 0Z para o dia 07/02/2016


Se realmente isso acontecer, vai ser epico no entanto ainda falta algum tempo...


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2016 às 08:16)

jonas disse:


> Se realmente isso acontecer, vai ser epico no entanto ainda falta algum tempo...



Por isso é que a mensagem foi colocada neste tópico, ou seja, é uma saída que dado o carácter algo "extremo" e sobertudo a distância temporal fazem com que ainda esteja sujeita a muitas alterações, sejam elas  para  a ajustar ou eliminar por completo a previsão.

É útil para mais tarde comparar com a realidade


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jan 2016 às 09:59)

Snifa disse:


> Valente rega prevista pelo  GFS 0Z para o dia 07/02/2016



E depois da rega, o nevão 













É tão bom sonhar  até à próxima run


----------



## jonas (27 Jan 2016 às 14:09)

O gfs ja retirou tudo


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

jonas disse:


> O gfs ja retirou tudo



Normal, a esta distância tanto pode ser "ficção" o colocar como o retirar, ou seja, assim como não se deve assumir como certo algo a esta distância, também não se pode concluir que após ter retirado, não volta a colocar em runs futuras, é ir acompanhando.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jan 2016 às 16:11)

Interessante


----------



## jonas (27 Jan 2016 às 17:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Interessante


Que modelo e?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jan 2016 às 17:19)

jonas disse:


> Que modelo e?



Está escrito na carta... ECMWF.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jan 2016 às 17:25)

jonas disse:


> Que modelo e?



É o mesmo que pode consultar directamente no site do ECMWF (http://www.ecmwf.int/en/forecasts/c...e-wind-speed-850-hpa-and-geopotential-500-hpa) mas com uma leitura mais directa e simples 
Se vê o mapa assim, talvez fica mais baralhado


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2016 às 09:16)

A tendência surge para uma entrada fria, mas nevar só em cotas altas...













É verdade que ainda faltam quase 10 dias, mas creio que a tendência vai no sentido de uma entrada fria na Península  Vamos lá sonhar

Off-Topic: a formação de um anticiclone a sul da Gronelândia e da Islândia iria ajudar à circulação em direcção à Península Ibérica. A modo de comparação e recordando um ano de El Niño com condições atmosféricas semelhantes às que ocorreram neste inverno, o saudoso inverno de 1983:


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2016 às 02:13)

A run das 18 do GFS também bonita está. Seria nevão histórico em São Mamede.


----------



## lserpa (30 Jan 2016 às 11:41)

Isto para os Açores é que era


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Jan 2016 às 13:54)

E com precipitação!


----------



## camrov8 (30 Jan 2016 às 13:58)

bem parece que tudo se alinha será que os deuses nos ouviram ou vai ser uma partida de Carnaval. por cá dão cota 500 mts dia 6 mas como já disse muita vezes é esperar para ver até 2 ou 3 dias antes


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jan 2016 às 04:59)




----------



## jonas (31 Jan 2016 às 08:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


>


Isso e que era bom!


----------



## jonas (31 Jan 2016 às 08:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


>


Se se concretizar e se houver precipitacao qual sera a cota de neve?


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2016 às 09:59)

jonas disse:


> Se se concretizar e se houver precipitacao qual sera a cota de neve?



Se se confirmar este tipo de sinóptica a cota andará pelos 600/800 metros em Portugal:











Enquanto não for uma entrada fria mais continental, as cotas não baixarão muito do "habitual".

Algo deste género ( ou parecido)  daria neve à cota 0:


----------



## Weatherman (2 Fev 2016 às 22:47)

Neste inverno esta carta é de sonho


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2016 às 00:55)

Que cut-off magnífica no segundo painel da saída das 18Z. 












Uma coisa destas em Maio seria um caso sério. Teríamos umas super-células pela certa.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2016 às 01:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que cut-off magnífica no segundo painel da saída das 18Z.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De loucos! A persistência desta cut-off seria fantástica! 
O CAPE está lindo! Dá para sonhar.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2016 às 03:06)

Só faltava a precipitação ser quando entrasse o frio...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2016 às 11:32)

Isto é que era.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2016 às 11:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isto é que era.


É a primeira vez que vejo a serra de sintra com uma mancha azul... De loucos!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2016 às 12:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> É a primeira vez que vejo a serra de sintra com uma mancha azul... De loucos!



Não acredito muito nesse cenário, mas pronto, temos uma longa semana para acompanhar a situação.
A ser verdade, no ponto mais alto da serra de Sintra(Cruz Alta cota 529 mts) talvez caíssem uns bons flocos meio perdidos.
O interessante é que vai estar alguma instabilidade,alguma celula mais vigorosa que cruze os cumes da serra pode lá deixar um presente.


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2016 às 12:34)

eu quando vi, já tava a tirar print para colocar aqui também 

era mesmo bom, ainda falta 1 semana, vai mudar até lá, secalhar provavelmente acabe por cair neve mas não nestes pontos mais baixos, mas era bom, a esperança é a ultima a morrer


----------



## criz0r (20 Fev 2016 às 20:56)

A tendência continua apesar de ainda ser uma miragem, de qualquer modo se isso acontecer vejo metade do País pelo menos vestido de branco e a rigor. É bom sonhar..


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2016 às 23:42)

se pensavam que isso era saida de sonho, então vejam estas de agora:











neve e água neve everywhere


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Fev 2016 às 00:55)

De sonho mesmo esta saída. Até aqui caíam uns flocos. 


Vamos lá GFS, é para manter!


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2016 às 01:14)

há que esperar, mas a acontecer o interior simplesmente para com a neve pois os serviços não teriam capacidade de limpar a neve


----------



## jonas (21 Fev 2016 às 07:50)

camrov8 disse:


> há que esperar, mas a acontecer o interior simplesmente para com a neve pois os serviços não teriam capacidade de limpar a neve


Ta mesmo muito bom 
No entanto podis fechar muitas autoestradas ate a propria A1


----------



## jonas (21 Fev 2016 às 07:51)

Qual a cota maxima da A1 entre o porto e montemor o velho?


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2016 às 14:57)

o modelos já estão a começar os cortes, só uma coisa já estamos todos habituados promete frio e neve e depois é a cortar até o dia ser uma desilusão  a isto porque raio os modelos não são corrigidos


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Fev 2016 às 14:18)

Entrada siberiana, desta vez à segunda-feira, cota 0 no interior e com a torneira fechada...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Entrada siberiana, desta vez à segunda-feira, cota 0 no interior e com a torneira fechada...




A malta do interior já está tão "queimadinha" este ano que nem vale a pena...
Venha o sol e o tempo ameno... amanhã começa a Primavera climatológica...


----------



## james (29 Fev 2016 às 14:59)

Podia vir... 

À já 4 anos que não temos uma siberiana de jeito...


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Fev 2016 às 15:11)

Apesar de trajecto parcialmente continental de siberiana teria pouco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Fev 2016 às 15:21)

Nem mais... uma -4 a 850Hpa no norte de península no máximo e ainda por cima seca...
Venha a Primavera e as trovoadas!


----------



## qwerl (16 Mar 2016 às 23:03)

Vejam a saída do GFS a partir das 240 horas (cartas de pressão, vento e precipitação) está mesmo monstruosa a longo prazo.
Estando a mais de 240 horas é quase ficção, mas pode ser um bom sinal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2016 às 23:07)

qwerl disse:


> Vejam a saída do GFS a partir das 240 horas (cartas de pressão, vento e precipitação) está mesmo monstruosa a longo prazo.
> Estando a mais de 240 horas é quase ficção, mas pode ser um bom sinal...


Peço desculpa, mas o que quer dizer em termos de temperaturas e precipitação? Obrigado.


----------



## james (16 Mar 2016 às 23:52)

Bem, o ECM , acima das 240 horas, também prevê animação...


----------



## qwerl (16 Mar 2016 às 23:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas o que quer dizer em termos de temperaturas e precipitação? Obrigado.



Estava-me a referir às quantidades de vento e precipitação, e às depressões muito cavadas que o gfs modelou como é possível ver na página do meteociel (http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=384&mode=0), que são absolutamente extraordinárias para a época, e que, se por acaso se realizassem, trariam a todo o país condições atmosféricas bastante gravosas (vento/chuva/agitação marítima/neve a cotas altas). Seriam dias de verdadeiro inverno, mas como estas cartas se apresentam a mais de 240 horas, são apenas um cenário entre muitos outros, praticamente impossível de acontecer


----------



## james (17 Mar 2016 às 00:02)

Poderia ser uma repetição de 2012, onde sucessivos sistemas frontais varreram o país durante praticamente todo o mês de Abril, em especial no Norte e Centro. 
Para já, o ECM e o GFS estão em consonância.  Mas ainda falta muito tempo...


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2016 às 00:06)

qwerl disse:


> Estava-me a referir às quantidades de vento e precipitação, e às depressões muito cavadas que o gfs modelou como é possível ver na página do meteociel (http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=384&mode=0), que são absolutamente extraordinárias para a época, e que, se por acaso se realizassem, trariam a todo o país condições atmosféricas bastante gravosas (vento/chuva/agitação marítima/neve a cotas altas). Seriam dias de verdadeiro inverno, mas como estas cartas se apresentam a mais de 240 horas, são apenas um cenário entre muitos outros, praticamente impossível de acontecer



Cartas do dia 1 de Abril?  Não vês que é uma peta do GFS?


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2016 às 00:14)

Orion disse:


> Cartas do dia 1 de Abril?  Não vês que é uma peta do GFS?



Não por ser no dia 1 de Abril, mas por ser a tantas horas de distância é muito provavelmente serem mesmo uma peta!


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Mar 2016 às 22:40)

Isto seria "o evento". Ar quente de sul a entrar em contacto com o ar mais frio e húmido de oeste. Teríamos certamente uma explosão brutal de células em território continental.






Só podia calhar no dia 1 de Abril.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2016 às 23:11)

Orion disse:


> Cartas do dia 1 de Abril?  Não vês que é uma peta do GFS?



Orion, mas o GFS leva o ano inteiro a pregar petas pode ser que acerte no 1 de Abril.


----------



## james (17 Mar 2016 às 23:55)

O GFS e o ECM já à algum tempo que andam a ameaçar com algo mais interessante lá para o final do mês, Início de Abril.


----------



## qwerl (18 Mar 2016 às 14:18)

Run paralela do gfs 0z para o dia da páscoa:























Acumulados


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2016 às 21:46)

Passados 4 meses, chegam as primeiras cartas a "arder" do ano


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Abr 2016 às 01:17)

Deixo aqui os últimos devaneios do GFS na saída das 18z . Supercélulas generalizadas no interior norte e centro?




CAPE de *1791J/Kg *com* -5.9 de LI* a 237h aqui para Tondela


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Abr 2016 às 12:18)

Isto é que era:


----------



## Lightning (1 Mai 2016 às 15:04)

Não para o nosso país, mas de qualquer forma fica para registo. Felizmente tudo no mar, seriam mais de 90 mm em 6 horas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Mai 2016 às 12:14)

Mapa de superfície com a previsão do ECMWF para o próximo domingo... Depressão junto a Lisboa com menos de 990 hpa, nem no inverno tivemos uma "visita" destas... 
Com ventos de sudoeste e a água do mar a aumentar, devemos ter tempo invernal em pleno Maio...


----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2016 às 13:10)

em áfrica já há muito ar quente à espera de um encontro imediato com esta borrasca.


----------



## qwerl (4 Mai 2016 às 19:23)

Run paralela do gfs 12z (acumulados)






Apesar de estarmos em Maio motivos para os meteoloucos escreverem não vão faltar nos próximos dias...
Quem diria, acumulados acima dos 150mm em 10 dias em Maio em alguns locais

A operacional também muito boa (+100mm em 10 dias na generalidade do território continental






Tendo em conta que a maior parte desta chuva toda é convectiva, animação não vai faltar






Para a altura do ano em que estamos, isto é mesmo um sonho


----------



## guimeixen (16 Mai 2016 às 16:11)

Previsão de CAPE para o dia 24 de maio.  Run das 00utc. Na run das 06utc já foi praticamente todo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Mai 2016 às 17:42)

guimeixen disse:


> Previsão de CAPE para o dia 24 de maio.  Run das 00utc. Na run das 06utc já foi praticamente todo.



Sei que é difícil resistir e eu próprio o faço, mas olhar para estas previsões a tanta hora de distância e ainda por cima cut-off's e afins, é masoquismo. Uma pessoa ganha sempre aquela esperança que possa ser até um sinal de que vai haver instabilidade mas na maior parte das vezes muda tudo por completo na run seguinte. Eu já jurei tantas vezes para mim mesmo que não olhava mais para os modelos a mais de 60h de distância nestas alturas do ano, mas lá acabo por ir dar uma olhada e começo a sonhar. Mas nem vale a pena. É deixar as coisas acontecerem e com naturalidade alguma coisa aparecerá. Ainda por cima já todos sabemos como é o nosso país em termos de trovoadas. Na primavera/verão somos o país do bom tempo, enquanto noutros países é um período em que animação não falta.


----------



## Dav (16 Mai 2016 às 18:45)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Sei que é difícil resistir e eu próprio o faço, mas olhar para estas previsões a tanta hora de distância e ainda por cima cut-off's e afins, é masoquismo. Uma pessoa ganha sempre aquela esperança que possa ser até um sinal de que vai haver instabilidade mas na maior parte das vezes muda tudo por completo na run seguinte. Eu já jurei tantas vezes para mim mesmo que não olhava mais para os modelos a mais de 60h de distância nestas alturas do ano, mas lá acabo por ir dar uma olhada e começo a sonhar. Mas nem vale a pena. É deixar as coisas acontecerem e com naturalidade alguma coisa aparecerá. Ainda por cima já todos sabemos como é o nosso país em termos de trovoadas. Na primavera/verão somos o país do bom tempo, enquanto noutros países é um período em que animação não falta.


Isso é bem verdade, vivi 3 anos na Suiça e os grandes temporais dão-se é nesta altura com trovoadas. Aqui em Portugal chega a Maio e até Setembro/ Outubro a maioria dos dias é Sol e calor. Do ponto de vista meteorológico tenho saudades de viver lá


----------



## james (16 Mai 2016 às 19:00)

Dav disse:


> Isso é bem verdade, vivi 3 anos na Suiça e os grandes temporais dão-se é nesta altura com trovoadas. Aqui em Portugal chega a Maio e até Setembro/ Outubro a maioria dos dias é Sol e calor. Do ponto de vista meteorológico tenho saudades de viver lá




Maioria dos dias sol e Calor entre Maio e Setembro, depende das regiões.  Não é no Litoral Norte, de certeza.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Mai 2016 às 19:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Sei que é difícil resistir e eu próprio o faço, mas olhar para estas previsões a tanta hora de distância e ainda por cima cut-off's e afins, é masoquismo. Uma pessoa ganha sempre aquela esperança que possa ser até um sinal de que vai haver instabilidade mas na maior parte das vezes muda tudo por completo na run seguinte. Eu já jurei tantas vezes para mim mesmo que não olhava mais para os modelos a mais de 60h de distância nestas alturas do ano, mas lá acabo por ir dar uma olhada e começo a sonhar. Mas nem vale a pena. É deixar as coisas acontecerem e com naturalidade alguma coisa aparecerá. Ainda por cima já todos sabemos como é o nosso país em termos de trovoadas. Na primavera/verão somos o país do bom tempo, enquanto noutros países é um período em que animação não falta.




Eu sei, mas vejo só mesmo por ver. Depois de me interessar pela meteorologia em 2013 e que começei a seguir os modelos começei a reparar nisso e por isso agora nem ligo a essas previsões. Só coloquei aqui porque é raro aparecer previsões assim com valores bastante elevados de CAPE.
Interessa-me é a previsão para amanhã pois também gosto de fotografar os belos cogumelos que se formam mais para o interior. Só que parece que amanhã caso se formem podem é formar-se demais para o interior e aqui com casas poderá não dar para ver.


----------



## Dav (16 Mai 2016 às 19:08)

james disse:


> Maioria dos dias sol e Calor entre Maio e Setembro, depende das regiões.  Não é no Litoral Norte, de certeza.


Falo no geral, nos 3 anos em que eu vivi na suiça até era nesta altura que chovia mais com as trovoadas, coisa que não acontece em Portugal nem mesmo no litoral Norte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Mai 2016 às 19:38)

guimeixen disse:


> Eu sei, mas vejo só mesmo por ver. Depois de me interessar pela meteorologia em 2013 e que começei a seguir os modelos começei a reparar nisso e por isso agora nem ligo a essas previsões. Só coloquei aqui porque é raro aparecer previsões assim com valores bastante elevados de CAPE.
> Interessa-me é a previsão para amanhã pois também gosto de fotografar os belos cogumelos que se formam mais para o interior. Só que parece que amanhã caso se formem podem é formar-se demais para o interior e aqui com casas poderá não dar para ver.


Sim nem estava a querer dizer para parares de pôr essas imagens, é óbvio que sendo um gosto que temos muitas vezes não resistimos, quem sabe mais logo ponho eu uma. Estava mais a falar de mim. Achei curioso essa da meteorologia desde 2013. No meu caso já vibrava com a trovoada ainda mal sabia ler.


----------



## james (16 Mai 2016 às 19:58)

Dav disse:


> Falo no geral, nos 3 anos em que eu vivi na suiça até era nesta altura que chovia mais com as trovoadas, coisa que não acontece em Portugal nem mesmo no litoral Norte.




Sim, isso é verdade. Na Suiça e noutros países da Europa Central com forte continentalidade que Portugal quase não tem, chove tanto ou mais nesta altura que no inverno. 
Por cá, chove muito mais no Outono. Inverno e primeira metade da Primavera.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Mai 2016 às 20:08)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Sim nem estava a querer dizer para parares de pôr essas imagens, é óbvio que sendo um gosto que temos muitas vezes não resistimos, quem sabe mais logo ponho eu uma. Estava mais a falar de mim. Achei curioso essa da meteorologia desde 2013. No meu caso já vibrava com a trovoada ainda mal sabia ler.



Sempre gostei da chuva e da trovoada mas foi em 2013 mais precisamente acho eu no dia 30 de março em que vi um relâmpago e mesmo nesse momento a luz da minha casa foi abaixo e pensei eu que tinha sido do relâmpago mas não e até so foi na minha casa. No dia a seguir (o relâmpago foi à noite) fui pesquisar sobre a trovoada, como se formava e também os nomes das nuvens. Um link levava a mais uma página com mais para ler e mais links e a partir daí o meu interesse em meteorologia começou a crescer bastante.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2016 às 10:59)

Deixo aqui mais um dos devaneios do GFS:


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mai 2016 às 14:16)

Bem, parece que quando chega a altura do calor, não é para brincar:


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Jun 2016 às 10:26)

Delírios by GFS


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jun 2016 às 10:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Delírios by GFS


o GFS tem muitos delírios desses nesta altura do ano:


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2016 às 09:41)

fica aqui o registo do GFS quase a dar *47ºC *por exemplo em Alvito, foi a mais alta que encontrei:








Outro exemplo é a minha localidade, Coruche, a dar quase *45ºC*, isto seria saida pesadelo


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2016 às 10:04)

david 6 disse:


> fica aqui o registo do GFS quase a dar *47ºC *por exemplo em Alvito, foi a mais alta que encontrei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seria o pesadelo mesmo, em todos os aspetos, a começar pelo risco de incêndio...


----------



## rozzo (30 Jun 2016 às 11:08)




----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2016 às 11:11)

Porra 49ºC,o devaneio da década.


----------



## james (30 Jun 2016 às 11:33)

É no verão e no inverno.  No inverno, o GFS está sempre também a  " ensaiar " entradas frias brutais que ( praticamente)  nunca aparecem. 

Uma explicação que poderá existir é que este modelo lida mal com as especificidades territoriais  climáticas do nosso territorio ( que não são poucas). O ECM, penso que lida um pouco melhor. Aliás, o ECM nesta última saída, cortou no calor , pelo menos no Norte e Centro.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2016 às 11:45)

rozzo disse:


>



Esses 49 ºc vão dar para estrelar ovos , grelhar peixe/carne ou fazer um  churrasco, basta por uma chapa ao sol e deixar aquecer bem. 

Energia gratuita e limpa...


----------



## james (30 Jun 2016 às 11:53)

Entradas quentes generalizadas a todo o território ( com as temperaturas no Litoral a aproximar - se dos 40 graus)  ou entradas frias generalizadas a todo o território  ( com as temperaturas máximas a aproximar - se dos 0 graus no Litoral)  geralmente só aparecem em intervalos de 10/15 anos.  Por isso, quando os modelos ameaçam com isso, é devaneio mesmo dos modelos. 

No entanto,  existe  sempre a possibilidade de uma entrada quente acentuada no Interior Sul, pois aí já é mais frequente. 
Pessoalmente, não descarto essa possibilidade nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jun 2016 às 11:59)

rozzo disse:


>



Esta malta do GFS não brinca... Temperaturas mais altas do que na Argélia e mais de 50º no extremo norte de Marrocos... 
É caso para dizer: "Porra se aqui está calor, como é que estará em Beja..."


----------



## james (30 Jun 2016 às 12:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Esta malta do GFS não brinca... Temperaturas mais altas do que na Argélia e mais de 50º no extremo norte de Marrocos...
> É caso para dizer: "Porra se aqui está calor, como é que estará em Beja..."



O pessoal do GFS está sempre a tentar enviar para cá entradas quentes ou frias, conforme a época do ano, brutais.  
Mas elas quase nunca aparecem e vão para outras paragens. 
Ou, se calhar devem estar enganados com a nossa geografia.  É que no verão estão sempre a prever entradas com 45 graus e passam os invernos a prever queda de neve a cota zero e em todo o lado...


----------



## Topê (30 Jun 2016 às 12:22)

james disse:


> O pessoal do GFS está sempre a tentar enviar para cá entradas quentes ou frias, conforme a época do ano, brutais.
> Mas elas quase nunca aparecem e vão para outras paragens.
> Ou, se calhar devem estar enganados com a nossa geografia.  É que no verão estão sempre a prever entradas com 45 graus e passam os invernos a prever queda de neve a cota zero e em todo o lado...



É um pouco por ai.
Entretanto vemos algumas hipóteses de termos alguma instabilidade a Norte.
Temperaturas dentro da norma sem grandes exageros. 
O mês de Junho deve acabar com temperaturas um pouco acima da média mas não muito, nada de anormal depois de varios meses com temperaturas dentro ou abaixo da média. Vamos ver como entre Julho e Agosto, espero que escapemos sempre de vagas de calor e estou convencido que isso possa acontecer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2016 às 21:11)

Eu tenho sempre alguma reserva com estas entradas, o GFS anda sempre a prever vamos ver é se não levamos com uma entrada dessas a valer. 

Desde que vi, Faro chegar aos 44/45ºC em Julho de 2004, já acredito em tudo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jul 2016 às 19:35)

GFS a passar-se completamente:







O causador disto tudo seria a cut-off a oeste que anda a ser modelada.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2016 às 19:55)

A insistirem no GFS ...


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jul 2016 às 20:04)

Gerofil disse:


> A insistirem no GFS ...


Eu? Se eu estivesse a acreditar em algo colocaria no tópico da previsão. Aqui serve para colocar isto mesmo, saídas todas maradas.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2016 às 10:41)

E eu a pensar que a Pérsia era na Ásia..


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2016 às 20:23)

@criz0r A imagem que colocaste sem datas nem horas é completamente inútil, ninguém pode avaliar assim do que se trata, até o modelo que as gerou apagaram da imagem original.
Suponho que tiraste isso do facebook, aonde parece ser moda não só apagar todos os elementos relevantes que ajudem a ponderar e compreender certas cartas de previsão, como até apagam a fonte/logotipos de quem com bastante trabalho gera essas cartas.
Mostrar assim este tipo de cartas ao qual extraíram intencionalmente todo o contexto (modelos, saídas, horas da previsão) que ajuda a entender a previsão, é apenas uma brincadeira de miúdos a olhar para um desenho muito colorido.


----------



## criz0r (28 Jul 2016 às 13:16)

Vince disse:


> @criz0r A imagem que colocaste sem datas nem horas é completamente inútil, ninguém pode avaliar assim do que se trata, até o modelo que as gerou apagaram da imagem original.
> Suponho que tiraste isso do facebook, aonde parece ser moda não só apagar todos os elementos relevantes que ajudem a ponderar e compreender certas cartas de previsão, como até apagam a fonte/logotipos de quem com bastante trabalho gera essas cartas.
> Mostrar assim este tipo de cartas ao qual extraíram intencionalmente todo o contexto (modelos, saídas, horas da previsão) que ajuda a entender a previsão, é apenas uma brincadeira de miúdos a olhar para um desenho muito colorido.



Vince tens toda a razão peço imensa desculpa, a foto acima foi retirada do respectivo modelo e não do Facebook, por regra nunca faço isso porque como é do conhecimento geral as redes sociais são o que são no que toca a sensacionalismos. De facto foi um lapso da minha parte por não ter feito o corte adequado quando retirei a imagem do modelo e assim omitiu-se a respectiva data e hora em que saiu. Ainda assim é uma previsão bem engraçada


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jul 2016 às 21:19)

Daqui a uma semana temos um dia de sonho, metade do país acima dos 40ºC:


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2016 às 22:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Daqui a uma semana temos um dia de sonho, metade do país acima dos 40ºC:



Sonho!? Não querias antes dizer pesadelo!

Nem quero imaginar as condições para os fogos e o estado das urgências dos hospitais se tal vier a acontecer...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2016 às 22:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Daqui a uma semana temos um dia de sonho, metade do país acima dos 40ºC:


Seria mais um grande pesadelo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jul 2016 às 23:46)

MSantos disse:


> Sonho!? Não querias antes dizer pesadelo!
> 
> Nem quero imaginar as condições para os fogos e o estado das urgências dos hospitais se tal vier a acontecer...





joralentejano disse:


> Seria mais um grande pesadelo...



Its called irony...


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jul 2016 às 00:47)

Se por acaso isto viesse mesmo a acontecer, temo que daria em louco. O calor era muito bonito quando morava na minha antiga casa aka frigorífico.


----------



## 1337 (30 Jul 2016 às 21:16)

É demais já, tive 7 dias seguidos acima dos 35ºC esta semana, é de malucos, se vem essa vaga nem quero imaginar.


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2016 às 22:22)

Mais no presente, a possibilidade de calor extremo persiste:


----------



## Topê (30 Jul 2016 às 22:30)

É possivel, mas ainda está longe de estar garantido.
O GFS não alinha nesta entrada tão quente como o ECM.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2016 às 23:27)

Orion disse:


> Mais no presente, a possibilidade de calor extremo persiste:


Previsões nada animadoras, se se concretizar teríamos um outono seco...era o que menos faltava depois de um verão muito quente como tem sido este...


----------



## Topê (30 Jul 2016 às 23:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Previsões nada animadoras, se se concretizar teríamos um outono seco...era o que menos faltava depois de um verão muito quente como tem sido este...



Junho não foi assim tão quente.
A Primavera foi muito chuvosa,o que tem evitado incêndios a Norte.
O Verão vai a meio, ou seja o Sporting tambem teve sete pontos de vantagem a meio da época e no final não foi campeão logo, não sabemos como será a avaliação do Verão a meio.
Previsões sazonais valem o que valem ou seja, a nivel de fiabilidade um pouco mais que zero.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2016 às 00:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Previsões nada animadoras, se se concretizar teríamos um outono seco...era o que menos faltava depois de um verão muito quente como tem sido este...



Publiquei o CMC 1 porque é o mais negativo (apenas e só). Há outros:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/international/nmme/nmme_seasonal_body.html


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2016 às 01:34)

Topê disse:


> Junho não foi assim tão quente.
> A Primavera foi muito chuvosa,o que tem evitado incêndios a Norte.
> O Verão vai a meio, ou seja o Sporting tambem teve sete pontos de vantagem a meio da época e no final não foi campeão logo, não sabemos como será a avaliação do Verão a meio.
> Previsões sazonais valem o que valem ou seja, a nivel de fiabilidade um pouco mais que zero.


Mas julho tem estado a ser...eu sei que as previsões sazonais não são muito fiáveis, mas pronto, era só um comentário...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2016 às 14:13)

Topê disse:


> Junho não foi assim tão quente.
> A Primavera foi muito chuvosa,o que tem evitado incêndios a Norte.
> *O Verão vai a meio, *ou seja o Sporting tambem teve sete pontos de vantagem a meio da época e no final não foi campeão logo, não sabemos como será a avaliação do Verão a meio.
> *Previsões sazonais valem o que valem ou seja, a nivel de fiabilidade um pouco mais que zero*.



Olha, que o Verão climatológico, acaba hoje o 2º mês e só falta Agosto, logo o Verão vai mais do que a meio.

Se as previsões valessem um pouco mais de zero a nível de fiabilidade nem existiam. A nível de fiabilidade as previsões sazonais, no Algarve, para o Inverno valem 80% ou até mesmo 100%, nunca vi acontecer o contrário, quando as previsões sazonais indicam um Inverno seco para aqui nunca vi acontecer o oposto. Aliás, o Verão está dentro das previsões sazonais que previam um Verão quente ou será que o Verão tem sido frio. 

Outono seco é capaz de acontecer, aliás todas as previsões sazonais indicam esse cenário, mas como é uma estação de transição, os modelos têm alguma dificuldade em acertarem mas diria que entre 50 a 60% das vezes os modelos acertam, mas, basta existir uma cut-off que baralha logo as contas. Já, nas estações (Verão e Inverno), as previsões sazonais acertam mais e diria que a fiabilidade das mesmas andam à volta dos 70 a 80%. 

Aliás, no último Inverno, em que os modelos de previsão sazonal previam um Inverno chuvoso no Norte e Centro e um Inverno seco no sul, não foi isso que aconteceu? Ou será que estou enganado.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2016 às 14:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Olha, que o Verão climatológico, acaba hoje o 2º mês e só falta Agosto, logo o Verão vai mais do que a meio.
> 
> Se as previsões valessem um pouco mais de zero a nível de fiabilidade nem existiam. A nível de fiabilidade as previsões sazonais, no Algarve, para o Inverno valem 80% ou até mesmo 100%, nunca vi acontecer o contrário, quando as previsões sazonais indicam um Inverno seco para aqui nunca vi acontecer o oposto. Aliás, o Verão está dentro das previsões sazonais que previam um Verão quente ou será que o Verão tem sido frio.
> 
> ...


Foi um inverno seco no Baixo-Alentejo e Algarve porque no restante território não foi.


----------



## james (31 Jul 2016 às 16:42)

As previsões sazonais falharam redondamente este ano na Primavera. Previam na generalidade temperaturas acima da média e ocorreu precisamente o contrário. 
Também no ano passado, as sazonais previam uma segunda metade do outono chuvosa no Norte e foi seca. 
Pode - se ir mais para trás e lembro - me do inverno de 2014, onde se falava num inverno seco e foi bem chuvoso. 
As sazonais valem o que valem, por vezes acertam mas também falham muitas vezes.


----------



## Paulo H (31 Jul 2016 às 17:26)

Não existe fiabilidade zero nos modelos sazonais. Qualquer modelo, incluindo o nosso conhecido borda d'água, tem à partida uma probabilidade de acerto de 25%. São apenas 2 variáveis a controlar: 
1-anomalia de temperatura: quente/frio
2-anomalia de precipitação: humido/seco

Hipóteses são 4: quente/humido, quente/seco, frio/humido, frio/seco

Podemos ainda considerar que acertou apenas na anomalia de temperatura ou de precipitação. Nesse caso, a probabilidade de acerto é 50%.

A fiabilidade de um modelo sazonal deve ser superior à probabilidade de acerto por mera sorte. Um acerto ou falha pontual não é suficiente para avaliar a fiabilidade.

Por mera sorte, a probabilidade de acertar 2 vezes consecutivas (acontecimentos independentes) seria: 
(1/4)x(1/4)x100% = 6.25%
Para 2 previsões consecutivas de calor/frio ou de humido/seco separadas seria: 
(1/2)x(1/2)x100% = 25%

Portanto, para que um modelo seja melhor que mera sorte/azar, deve acertar no mínimo 2 vezes consecutivas em cada 16 previsões tipo (q/h, q/s, f/h, f/s), ou 2 vezes consecutivas em cada 8 previsões tipo (q/f ou h/s).


----------



## Topê (31 Jul 2016 às 18:02)

Paulo H disse:


> Não existe fiabilidade zero nos modelos sazonais. Qualquer modelo, incluindo o nosso conhecido borda d'água, tem à partida uma probabilidade de acerto de 25%. São apenas 2 variáveis a controlar:
> 1-anomalia de temperatura: quente/frio
> 2-anomalia de precipitação: humido/seco
> 
> ...



sim sem duvida nessa perspectiva das probablidades é o que acontece.
O Outono será ou chuvoso ou seco, de certeza absoluta.


----------



## Topê (31 Jul 2016 às 18:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Olha, que o Verão climatológico, acaba hoje o 2º mês e só falta Agosto, logo o Verão vai mais do que a meio.
> 
> Se as previsões valessem um pouco mais de zero a nível de fiabilidade nem existiam. A nível de fiabilidade as previsões sazonais, no Algarve, para o Inverno valem 80% ou até mesmo 100%, nunca vi acontecer o contrário, quando as previsões sazonais indicam um Inverno seco para aqui nunca vi acontecer o oposto. Aliás, o Verão está dentro das previsões sazonais que previam um Verão quente ou será que o Verão tem sido frio.
> 
> ...



As previsões sazonais não nos permitem a nós nem a ninguém concluir seja o que for.Pode-se baseando nas sazonais por a "carroça á frente dos bois",mas a verdade é que ninguém poderá inferir em finais de Julho como será o Outono. Ou melhor poder, podermos eu coloco 2 hipóteses ou será + ou - chuvoso ou será + ou - seco.
Depois Existe muito "wish for thinking" nisto tudo, então para a Senhora Seca ainda mais, pois a Senhora Seca ficou com a Senhora Primavera engasgada, contra todas as previsões a senhora seca fiou-se na Virgem já estava protinha para entrar em cena a Sul do Tejo e num golpe de mestre, a Senhora Primavera trocou literalmente as voltas da senhora seca, e condenou a senhora seca a ficar na retranca durante periodo indeterminado á espera de um nova oportunidade que só pode aparecer caso o Outono e o Inverno sejam para o secos. 
Os modelos não conseguem determinar que tipo de padrão iremos ter daqui a 8 dias, quanto mais numa estação inteira ou inicio da estação.
A verdade,verdadinha é que neste momento não há situações de seca acima da seca moderada em Portugal, a situação está mais que controlada e no ponto de vista anual, neste 1º semestre as contas estão mais que equilibradas, alguns meses mais secos, outros bem mais chuvosos, outros com anomalias negativas outras positivas, o balanço que podermos avançar.
No Algarve o clima é muito espectável até diria um pouco monotono, muito fácil dizer que vai chover pouco e as temperaturas vão estar dentro da média.
Mas no restante território basta uma circulação zonal para tudo mudar.
Se me perguntam a mim e como é que analiso á minha maneira o estado do tempo para PT, para mim existem dois padrões que afectam 70% do território nacional, padrão anticiclonico predominante durante períodos mais ou menos prolongados de tempo, ou padrões de circulação zonal mais ou menos prolongados de tempo, uma coisa para além das preferências, já percebi, nem o AA ou a dorsal estarão cá sempre, nem as circulações atlânticas também, o nosso clima funciona numa alternância democrática entre estes dois padrões, dizer que um padrão se instalará sempre é a mesma coisa que achar que o PS ou o PSD ,governarão sempre.
Falando neste ano, ao contrário do que possa parecer, estou satisfeito, por o AA estar tão estável agora, pois é agora que ele deve estar, pois já sei e digo-vos esta previsão é 100% segura, que ele não ficará cá sempre. A minha duvida é só se o padrão muda em Setembro, Outubro, ou quiçá Novembro, mas que irá mudar lá isso vai, logo espero ao contrário dos modelos um Outono animado, talvez no inicio poderá começar seco, mas a animação virá ai. Agora é desfrutar o Verão, pois está tudo mais ou menos tranquilo sem grandes noticias ou grandes dramas, sem grandes secas, sem grandes incêndios, tudo muito normalizado. A senhora seca? essa tem de rezar aos santinhos para que se conjuguem dois factores essenciais que o Outono e o Inverno sejam secos,caso contrário ficará na gaveta mais uns tempos, considerando que o AA está ai, talvez para a senhora Seca fosse melhor que o AA tivesse desestabilizado em pleno Verão.


----------



## Topê (31 Jul 2016 às 18:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Mas julho tem estado a ser...eu sei que as previsões sazonais não são muito fiáveis, mas pronto, era só um comentário...



Não retiro o carácter cientifico e metodológico das previsões sazonais, simplesmente para mim pouco valem para determinar o que ai vêm. 
sem duvida, as previsões são fiavies como no futebol, só podem acontecer 3 resultados(empates, vitorias ou derrotas) as previsões também são um pouco assim.
Apenas, acho ainda muito cedo para generalizações do Verão, pois o mesmo vai a meio, repara o Agosto pode ser muito quente mas basta o AA quebrar no inicio de Setembro, e termos uma semana de chuva e temperaturas frescas para equilibrar as contas do verão num todo.
Ainda menos crédito dou eu, pessoalmente eu, a previsões e vaticínios para o padrão que vamos ter no Outono.
Entretanto estou mais interessado em perceber se teremos  para a semana um período muito quente, ainda não estou convencido, o calor virá ai, vamos ver é se será tão extremo como se tem perspectivado em algumas saidas.


----------



## james (31 Jul 2016 às 21:00)

E este ano ainda temos uma " La Nina " para baralhar ainda mais as previsões...


----------



## Topê (31 Jul 2016 às 21:11)

Entretanto o ECM nesta run ainda vem baralhar mais as coisas, e coloca os geopotencias mais elevados vindos da dorsal Norte de África a fugirem da PI para o Atlântico .
Depois do que a sicnoticias e o meteorologista do IPMA adiantaram ontem, caso não se verifique, esse calor mais intenso será de facto mais uma informação sem rigor, que pecou por excesso, "wish for thinking" que os portugueses foram sujeitos no que respeita a previsões meteorológicas nos meios de comunicação social.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2016 às 21:22)

Topê disse:


> Depois do que a sicnoticias e o meteorologista do IPMA adiantaram ontem, caso não se verifique, esse calor mais intenso será de facto mais uma informação sem rigor, que pecou por excesso, "wish for thinking" que os portugueses foram sujeitos no que respeita a previsões meteorológicas nos meios de comunicação social.



Supostamente o meteorologista referiu-se a Julho (em termos de calor exagerado). Amanhã é... Agosto. Quanto à fiabilidade das previsões a maioria das pessoas daqui a uns dias não se lembrará do que o homem disse na TV. Não há grande finalidade em enfatizar a previsão volátil futura. O mais relevante da reportagem é o passado recente (novamente, o calor exagerado).

Pessoalmente, espero que o calor seja devolvido ao continente. 'Aqui', as condições atuais não estão muito desagradáveis 

Este tópico está a ficar uma mistela entre as saídas de sonho/incomuns e o livre.


----------



## Topê (31 Jul 2016 às 21:55)

Orion disse:


> Supostamente o meteorologista referiu-se a Julho (em termos de calor exagerado). Amanhã é... Agosto. Quanto à fiabilidade das previsões a maioria das pessoas daqui a uns dias não se lembrará do que o homem disse na TV. Não há grande finalidade em enfatizar a previsão volátil futura. O mais relevante da reportagem é o passado recente (novamente, o calor exagerado).
> 
> Pessoalmente, espero que o calor seja devolvido ao continente. 'Aqui', as condições atuais não estão muito desagradáveis
> 
> Este tópico está a ficar uma mistela entre as saídas de sonho/incomuns e o livre.



Por acaso não concordo no que respeita ao mais relevante da reportagem, mas não vou comentar aqui para não fugir ao tema do tópico.
O meu comentário refere-se á saída incomum e a actualização do ECM, acrescentando uma reportagem sobre este mesmo futuro evento, na comunicação social.
Para todos os efeitos e voltando ao tema do tópico, o calor exagerado que tem sido previsto, noticiado para a próxima semana, parece que ainda está uma situação não muito definida. O calor virá isso é seguro, esperemos é pelos pormenores, intensidade 40º no Litoral centro? 38º no Porto? como era previsto ontem a roçar o record para essa estação? e durabilidade, um evento prolongado, ou mais curto? Vamos acompanhando.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2016 às 22:38)

Topê disse:


> Por acaso não concordo no que respeita ao mais relevante da reportagem, mas não vou comentar aqui para não fugir ao tema do tópico.
> O meu comentário refere-se á saída incomum e a actualização do ECM, acrescentando uma reportagem sobre este mesmo futuro evento, na comunicação social.
> Para todos os efeitos e voltando ao tema do tópico, o calor exagerado que tem sido previsto, noticiado para a próxima semana, parece que ainda está uma situação não muito definida. O calor virá isso é seguro, esperemos é pelos pormenores, intensidade 40º no Litoral centro? 38º no Porto? como era previsto ontem a roçar o record para essa estação? e durabilidade, um evento prolongado, ou mais curto? Vamos acompanhando.



A malta está a sofrer antecipadamente. Faltam muitos dias. Ainda por cima o GFS, dependendo da variável em questão, está no 4º lugar. Para outras perspetivas pode-se sempre consultar o UkMet (2º melhor modelo) aqui. Quem sabe? Os 38º de Faro podem até concretizar-se. A saída das 12z ainda não está completamente disponível. Alterações serão inevitáveis.


----------



## rozzo (4 Ago 2016 às 01:08)

Bom, esta carta de pesadelo nem merece comentários...








Mas o pior é que são vários dias consecutivos a ameaçar parecido.
Claro que isto será exagero do GFS, quase impossível ocorrer algo assim. Mas ainda assim, além do calor intenso garantido nos primeiros dias do evento, começam os principais modelos a ameaçar prolongar e piorar ainda mais o evento, com ameaças de uma cut-off a SW a injectar Lestada muitos dias seguidos. O tal "ingrediente" que faltava para tornar iso's tão elevadas num pesadelo, "a la 2003"...

Oxalá as próximas saídas voltem atrás como até há 1/2 dias, em que o episódio era curto, e a meio da semana já o calor intenso tinha sido maioritariamente varrido.

Mas vamos ver, sem dúvida parece-me a situação com potencial para ser mais "infernal" que me lembro de ver nos últimos anos.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2016 às 03:19)

@Azorean Storm Buster @lserpa

As duas situações, a próxima e a chuvada a meio do mês, são estranhamente semelhantes (ver imagens relativas à humidade). Como a posição do anticiclone é mais ou menos a mesma provavelmente ocorreria novamente a chegada de mais poeirada. Claro que há diferenças, algumas pequenas outras maiores. A mais relevante de todas, que contribui para isto, ...






... é mesmo a humidade relativa, largamente superior no segundo cenário:











Seria um cenário apocalítico. E a esta distância acrescento que é 'irrealista'. Há bem pouco tempo eram os delírios com os furacões. Agora é isto


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2016 às 12:11)




----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2016 às 12:28)

Tanto Cape e nem uma pinga, esse GFS delira pouco delira...  À 1ª vista, até parecia ser uma carta em Agosto de 2007, ou de Setembro ou de Outubro depois vai a ver-se e falta o principal, a chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Ago 2016 às 14:01)

Até tá lá alguma chuva, mas como sabemos o cape não vale nada sem os outros factores.


----------



## ruka (17 Ago 2016 às 20:49)

as habituais cartas da época... possivel depressão tropical a afetar os Açores


----------



## rozzo (30 Ago 2016 às 12:05)

Já cá faltavam destas!


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Ago 2016 às 12:13)

rozzo disse:


> Já cá faltavam destas!


O tal calor africano que falei há pouco na previsão de 2 semanas... 
Os Meteogramas é que estão giros, com passagem dos 42 Cº no dia 6 para 26 Cº dois dias depois... (Meteograma de Arronches/Portalegre)


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Ago 2016 às 12:31)

E o ECM vai pelo mesmo caminho, seriam dias muito quentes, já demais para Setembro


----------



## blade (30 Ago 2016 às 14:23)

A 132horas já não deve fugir muito ao que deverá acontecer, eu que pensava que os 40ºc em Lisboa teriam de ficar para o ano  muitos recordes do mês de Setembro podem ser batidos


----------



## rozzo (31 Ago 2016 às 11:31)

Mais uma para a posteridade!!!


----------



## AzoresPower (31 Ago 2016 às 11:50)

47ºC


----------



## jonas (3 Set 2016 às 08:00)

+87 Ter 06/09 15H 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 38 -1.0 582 1584 5940 41.9 27 27.4 -10.9 1015.1 7 4700
Mas o que e isto!?


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2016 às 01:10)




----------



## blade (28 Set 2016 às 08:24)

Não acredito que aconteça vai ser verão até Dezembro


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2016 às 09:19)

blade disse:


> Não acredito que aconteça vai ser verão até Dezembro



Estive agora a ver os modelos e sinceramente estou mais confuso do que estava... 
Quanto ao calor, teremos de aguentar mais uns 10/15 dias mas quando vier mais frio, de certeza que serão aquelas descidas radicais de 12 ºC / 15 ºC...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Set 2016 às 01:15)




----------



## criz0r (30 Set 2016 às 09:49)

Que grande delírio do GFS, nada que já não estejamos habituados mas parece-me claro ser mais um caso de "descarregar" tudo em pouco tempo e isso não é bom.
Essas isóbaras ui ui..


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2016 às 00:53)

E o GFS insiste nesta linda depressão.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Out 2016 às 12:10)

E continua a insistir  Pena faltar tanto tempo...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2016 às 12:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E continua a insistir  Pena faltar tanto tempo...


Já é um bom sinal o GFS insistir tanto. Vamos aguardar, mas acima de tudo, tenham fé!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2016 às 12:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E continua a insistir  Pena faltar tanto tempo...


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2016 às 13:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já é um bom sinal o GFS insistir tanto. Vamos aguardar, mas acima de tudo, tenham fé!




 Enquanto esse cenário não aparecer no ECM, esse cenário do GFS continuará a ser uma miragem


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2016 às 14:13)

Orion disse:


> Enquanto esse cenário não aparecer no ECM, esse cenário do GFS continuará a ser uma miragem


Não te preocupes que não tarda a aparecer! 


Spoiler



Espero eu...


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2016 às 23:55)

Valente rega no Norte/Noroeste  Certamente iria causar alguns problemas..O GFS lá vai mostrando chuva no 2º painel, é ir aguardando a ver no que dá, a distância ainda é muita.


----------



## Tufao André (2 Out 2016 às 00:35)

De facto muito boas perspectivas o GFS nos mostra no seu 2º painel!!  Seriam vários dias consecutivos com muita chuva e trovoadas generalizadas a todo o território... Vamos la ver como evolui, mas a confirmar-se deverá ser a última semana de calor e tempo seco fora de época! 
Haja esperança!!!


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2016 às 10:47)

Tudo demasiado longe, o ECMWF não prevê nada disto, muitas voltas ainda vai dar:






Se neste momento tivesse que arriscar uma previsão para a 2ª metade do mês de Outubro, apontaria mais no sentido de termos uma circulação de Oeste/SW com chuvas  e frentes em especial no Norte e Centro/Norte, o Sul já esteve com melhores perspectivas, mas até lá ainda pode mudar muito.


----------



## blade (2 Out 2016 às 13:57)

só é pena não vir a acontecer


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Out 2016 às 15:33)

blade disse:


> só é pena não vir a acontecer


pena ou sorte? o que vale é que ainda não é verão todo o ano senão estávamos tramados...


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2016 às 15:44)

blade disse:


> só é pena não vir a acontece



Com o devido respeito pelo gosto do Blade por calor, e uma vez que já estamos em Outubro e em Portugal Continental, eu sugeria que o Blade se mudasse para (por exemplo) Dallol na Etiópia, e aproveito deixo o gráfico  com as médias anuais de temperatura neste local que tem uma média anual de *34.6 º**c*  e uma média anual de máximas de *41.1 ºc*  o tipo de clima é desértico quente extremo.

Fica a sugestão, e não me leve a mal, estou apenas a indicar um clima ( entre outros que existem) para quem gosta de secura e calor


----------



## blade (2 Out 2016 às 19:57)

já tinha ouvido falar nesse local média de 34,62ºc de 1960-1966 :O agora ainda deve ser mais quente!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Out 2016 às 09:14)

Meus amigos o 2ª painel do GFS vale ZERO!


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2016 às 11:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Meus amigos o 2ª painel do GFS vale ZERO!


Quando o 2º painel do ECMWF começa a ver o mesmo, para mim já vale


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Out 2016 às 11:50)

Vai lá vê-lo agora!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2016 às 20:43)

Seriam vários dias (de Sábado a Quarta-Feira) de trovoada e chuva intensa:


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2016 às 20:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Seriam vários dias (de Sábado a Quarta-Feira) de trovoada e chuva intensa:


Isto sim é um padrão normal de outono, vamos ver se mantêm, pelo menos tem estado a insistir numa mudança na segunda quinzena.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2016 às 20:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Isto sim é um padrão normal de outono, vamos ver se mantêm, pelo menos tem estado a insistir numa mudança na segunda quinzena.


Sim, talvez na Quinta/Sexta já possamos ter garantias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2016 às 23:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Isto sim é um padrão normal de outono, vamos ver se mantêm, pelo menos tem estado a insistir numa mudança na segunda quinzena.



Tem insistido mas vai sempre adiando, esse cenário já começou para 10/11 de Outubro e já vai 14/15 de Outubro. O ECM nada mostra e enquanto o ECM não mostrar nada,  não valerá a pena sonhar, que o GFS anda perdido e há muito.


----------



## Norther (4 Out 2016 às 08:26)

Ja mostra


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2016 às 08:35)

Norther disse:


> Ja mostra



A depressão parece-me demasiado afastada..naturalmente poderá provocar alguns aguaceiros, mas dispersos, isto falando para Portugal Continental..o ideal era que se colocasse mais a Oeste ou WNW e mais perto da costa..muitas voltas isto ainda vai dar, a incerteza é enorme,.

Nesta run o ECMWF mostra isto, pelo contrário e para a mesma distãncia o GFS mostra esta carta, agora é o GFS que não mostra " nada de jeito"


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2016 às 11:53)

@Orion creio que os peixes ao largo dos Açores arriscam-se a afogar-se...  
Este GFS é mesmo instável; ou há-de ser 8 ou há-de ser *Oitchentcha e otcho *


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2016 às 13:18)

Mesmo para Portugal seria uma bela depressão e frente:


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2016 às 13:27)

Snifa disse:


> Mesmo para Portugal seria uma bela depressão e frente:



Esse painel está uma "delícia" tendo em conta a nossa situação desde há 5 meses para cá.


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2016 às 14:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion creio que os peixes ao largo dos Açores arriscam-se a afogar-se...
> Este GFS é mesmo instável; ou há-de ser 8 ou há-de ser *Oitchentcha e otcho *


wow!!! que disparate seria este!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2016 às 14:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion creio que os peixes ao largo dos Açores arriscam-se a afogar-se...
> Este GFS é mesmo instável; ou há-de ser 8 ou há-de ser *Oitchentcha e otcho *



Apenas inverteu a ordem normal das coisas ao chutar o anticiclone para a Islândia e mandar as depressões cavadas para os Açores


----------



## AzoresPower (6 Out 2016 às 16:22)

Que delírio...


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2016 às 12:06)

Outros delírios do GFS
Primeiro "divisão celular de um furação" 






Segundo, fusão à "Dragon Ball"... 






Terceiro: catapulta de depressões para o Sul da Península 






Quarto: Sul de Portugal com mais chuva que o Norte... 











O GFS promete uma média de 5 mm/h durante 12 horas, portanto os 60 mm é outro delírio...


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2016 às 13:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Outros delírios do GFS



Estas runs são muito estranhas, os modelos andam completamente "à nora" , será melhor aguardar pela próxima semana e aí ( em princípio)  os modelos já estarão mais afinados. Mas certo certo é quando chegar a data olhar para o céu, satélite e radar, pois esses não enganam tanto..


----------



## ruka (8 Out 2016 às 20:22)

Snifa disse:


> Estas runs são muito estranhas, os modelos andam completamente "à nora" , será melhor aguardar pela próxima semana e aí ( em princípio)  os modelos já estarão mais afinados. Mas certo certo é quando chegar a data olhar para o céu, satélite e radar, pois esses não enganam tanto..



nao sei se serao assim tao delirios... penso que esta espera que estamos a ter com tempo seco pode muito bem mudar radicalmente e entrarmos num periodo extremamente instavel


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2016 às 17:55)

Bela saída!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2016 às 22:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Surpresa by ECM para as 240 horas



É uma bela saída, com uma bela depressão a SW, mas é um sonho.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2016 às 11:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É uma bela saída, com uma bela depressão a SW, mas é um sonho







E de NW pode ser??


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2016 às 11:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E de NW pode ser??



 Aqui é saídas de sonho não é de pesadelo, a NW temos isso constantemente dai o sul estar como está...


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2016 às 11:42)

miguel disse:


> temos isso constantemente dai o sul estar como está...


Daí a minha ironia


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2016 às 11:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E de NW pode ser??


Começa bem mas depois acaba mal...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2016 às 18:00)

Mais um grande delírio do GFS:
















Poderia causar estragos a esta distância já sabemos como é, mas fica o registo.
Agora já começa a estar mais parecido com o ECM.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2016 às 18:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Poderia causar estragos a esta distância já sabemos como é, mas fica o registo.
> Agora já começa a estar mais parecido com o ECM.








O GFS abriu novamente a torneira


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2016 às 19:51)

O GFS cavasse mais um bocado e coloca-se mais a sul, não fazia mal nenhum. Quanto mais cavar e ali a SW de Sagres, é o melhor sonho.  Se o GFS acertasse, este mês já levaria uns 80 mm, mas na realidade levo só 3 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2016 às 22:34)

Olhem-me estas isóbaras! 








E consequentemente...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2016 às 22:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Olhem-me estas isóbaras!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Geeezzzzzzz!!!


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2016 às 23:20)

Bela saída esse de sonho do GFS lol


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2016 às 00:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais um grande delírio do GFS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por vezes tantos delírios parecidos querem dizer algo, principalmente quando começam a surgir os mesmos delírios em diferentes modelos.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2016 às 08:20)

Ora então muito bom dia!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2016 às 08:44)

Espero bem que seja um devaneio...
Faz amanhã 1 ano que uma ventania brutal de SO provocou estragos valentes na zona e tambem no Oeste. Uma reedição do 17 de outubro de 2015 seria muito mau.


----------



## Thomar (16 Out 2016 às 09:19)

O modelo europeu contínua a prever a esta distância, um temporal:


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2016 às 18:01)

Ok...foi bom conhecer-vos  


200 mm em 24 horas.


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Out 2016 às 18:16)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ok...foi bom conhecer-vos
> 
> 
> 200 mm em 24 horas.




Podes dar o link?


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2016 às 18:17)

Célia Salta disse:


> Podes dar o link?


Meteociel.com e no lado esquerdo escolhes o modelo pretendido. 
Neste caso será o GFS 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2016 às 18:25)

Célia Salta disse:


> Podes dar o link?



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/precipitations/3h.htm


GEM:








Vai ser uma bela luta entre AA e a zonal. Mínima descida do anticiclone e vamos ter aí uns tempos interessantes. Caso se reforce o AA poderá vir algo mais localizado ou até nada.


----------



## Thomar (16 Out 2016 às 18:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/precipitations/3h.htm
> 
> 
> GEM:
> ...


*950mb?  *


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2016 às 20:34)

Thomar disse:


> *950mb?  *



Com as isóbaras bem juntas, sinal de forte vendaval.
Felizmente está neste tópico das saídas de sonho ( ou pesadelo) e ainda falta muito tempo...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2016 às 20:51)

MSantos disse:


> Com as isóbaras bem juntas, sinal de forte vendaval.
> Felizmente está neste tópico das saídas de sonho ( ou pesadelo) e ainda falta muito tempo...


vento muito forte a juntar ao acumulado previsto principalmente para o norte, não haveria dúvidas que iria dar bastantes problemas. Todos queremos um evento interessante, mas como esse não (falo por mim)!


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2016 às 21:10)

Boas , estive a ver as restantes páginas deste tópico e particularmente este post do Tiagolco,



Tiagolco disse:


> Ora então muito bom dia!



A distância temporal é enorme e como é óbvio muita coisa vai mudar mas no caso deste cenário se manter seria uma situação quiçá igual ou pior que o grande Ciclone de 1941 que devastou o País de Norte a Sul. O modelo é muito parecido com o da altura,


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2016 às 21:22)

criz0r disse:


> Boas , estive a ver as restantes páginas deste tópico e particularmente este post do Tiagolco,
> 
> 
> 
> A distância temporal é enorme e como é óbvio muita coisa vai mudar mas no caso deste cenário se manter seria uma situação quiçá igual ou pior que o grande Ciclone de 1941 que devastou o País de Norte a Sul. O modelo é muito parecido com o da altura,


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ciclone-de-15-fevereiro-1941-em-portugal.793/


----------



## ruka (16 Out 2016 às 22:32)

criz0r disse:


> Boas , estive a ver as restantes páginas deste tópico e particularmente este post do Tiagolco,
> 
> 
> 
> A distância temporal é enorme e como é óbvio muita coisa vai mudar mas no caso deste cenário se manter seria uma situação quiçá igual ou pior que o grande Ciclone de 1941 que devastou o País de Norte a Sul. O modelo é muito parecido com o da altura,


a situação de fevereiro de 1941 teve pressão muito mais  baixa do que essa carta indica, registaram se na altura rajadas de mais 170 km/h. 

ainda faltam 8 dias e muita volta nos modelos irá se dar, apenas existe uma tendência para um choque de massas de ar, algures entre os açores e o continente.


----------



## james (16 Out 2016 às 22:41)

Se não estou em erro, o denominado Ciclone de 1941 , a PA desceu até aos 936 hPa e o vento ultrapassou os 200 km / h. Penso que é a maior tempestade do género desde que há registos. Não me parece que se vá repetir.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2016 às 23:16)

Sim como eu frisei estar a olhar para os modelos a esta distância é igual a 0, no entanto é algo potencialmente perigoso e no caso de vir a acontecer não se pode descartar nada, até porque essa saída modelou o "olho" muito mais baixo do que na antiga carta. Acredito que o Ciclone de 1941 tenha tido uma pressão muito mais baixa e foi resultado de uma combinação de factores explosiva, no entanto se voltarmos ao passado mais recente mais precisamente ao Gong temos o exemplo de que até ao landfall as coisas mudam do 8 para o 80. Tendo em conta a concordância dos dois principais modelos é algo a acompanhar com especial atenção.


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2016 às 01:28)

Onde é que se pode garantir essa configuração atmosférica?


----------



## blade (18 Out 2016 às 23:27)

o verão pode ainda não ter terminado 





ainda vamos aos 30ºc?





ainda vamos aos 35ºc?





este último talvez daqui a 50 anos


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2016 às 23:34)

isso não é de sonho, é saída de pesadelo


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2016 às 23:37)

Que grande desgraça!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2016 às 23:54)

Saída de sonho para o sul:




GFS a prever pelo menos 10 dias seguidos de instabilidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2016 às 00:45)

blade disse:


> o verão pode ainda não ter terminado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos a fazer a dança da chuva!


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2016 às 09:00)

Bom pessoal do Algarve, o que acham da run do GFS??? @algarvio1980 @Tempestas @trovoadas @Agreste 






Mas, é claro, o Alto Alentejo conta com mais 2mm 
@joralentejano @Davidmpb @PTG @Thomar @SpiderVV


----------



## james (19 Out 2016 às 09:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom pessoal do Algarve, o que acham da run do GFS??? @algarvio1980 @Tempestas @trovoadas @Agreste
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Os algarvios que se comecem a preparar, vão levar com ￼  toda em cima. Também merecem... ( espero que sem extremos, pois o clima mediterrânico algarvio é propício a enormes bategas de  água em pouquíssimo tempo nesta época do ano) . 

Nesta altura do ano , também já deu para perceber que consultar os modelos a mais de 120 horas é para ver e reciclar de imediato. Todas as tendências acima dessas 120 horas mudam de run em run. 
Além de que, com certeza, com o possível fortalecimento  da " La Nina ", as previsões a longo prazo terão que ser revistas. 
Aconteceu o mesmo no ano passado com o " El Nino ", onde a realidade ultrapassou as previsões sazonais ( que ignoraram essa mesma realidade) .


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2016 às 12:09)

Não dou isso como 100% certo ainda... 
Vai chover, sim.... a maior ou menor intensidade (pelo menos aqui no Algarve) ainda está por confirmar 
Vai fazer 1 ano das inundações de Albufeira...


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2016 às 13:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom pessoal do Algarve, o que acham da run do GFS??? @algarvio1980 @Tempestas @trovoadas @Agreste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa run das 0H, dava valores impressionantes acima dos 100mm, mas a run das 06H baixou para valores cerca de 60mm (alto-alentejo).
Apesar das runs das 06HUTC serem normalmente conhecidas por prever situações algo exageradas e tendo em conta o que tem vindo a ser modelado,
acredito que este evento traga para aqui precipitação a rondar os 50mm, um evento mais suave para dar tempo aos solos absorverem a água.
O dia mais interessante deste evento (segundo o GFS) será segunda-feira com maior precipitação e possibilidade de trovoadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2016 às 21:02)

Dos 114 mm de manhã, passaram para 23 mm à tarde. Mas, alguém ainda acredita no GFS? 

GFS= gatuno fora de série.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2016 às 22:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dos 114 mm de manhã, passaram para 23 mm à tarde. Mas, alguém ainda acredita no GFS?
> 
> GFS= gatuno fora de série.



Pois... Onde deixas o ECM que quer prolongar o verão até ao Natal... 
O tempo está mesmo louco


----------



## blade (19 Out 2016 às 22:47)

O ecmwf pensa que ainda estamos na altura mais quente do ano 









O Outubro já tem sabor a Setembro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2016 às 23:27)

O GFS passou-se 128 mm no litoral andaluz.  

O ECM, cortou precipitação em relação a ontem, se chover 20 mm já não será mau, por aqui.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2016 às 11:28)

Loucuras de olhos em bico...

JMA:






1065Hpa na Gronelândia... nada contra e com união ao Açoriano assino já!


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2016 às 01:38)

Primeira entrada fria do Outono


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2016 às 01:27)

Devaneio certamente...


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2016 às 00:49)




----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Out 2016 às 20:10)

Proponho um teste de observação: quem vê o centro de altas pressões sobre Marrocos??? Aposto que todos, pois está imóvel durante 10 dias... 
Creio que nem o ECM anda lá muito bom da tola...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2016 às 23:51)

Olhem, perfeito!


----------



## Mike26 (29 Out 2016 às 02:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Olhem, perfeito!



Perfeito mesmo, e nem falta assim tanto tempo até ao próximo dia 2. No entanto, sabemos bem que a mais de 72 horas há sempre tendência para que os modelos retirem CAPE, precipitação, etc. Mas vamos ver.  A única coisa que podemos fazer é rezar muito para que se concretize


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Out 2016 às 03:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Olhem, perfeito!



O "íman" de Lisboa a dar sinal


----------



## Weatherman (5 Nov 2016 às 16:07)

Para animar o pessoal


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2016 às 16:09)

Weatherman disse:


> Para animar o pessoal


Não dá para ver...


----------



## Weatherman (5 Nov 2016 às 16:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Não dá para ver...


corrigido


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2016 às 15:02)




----------



## ruka (14 Nov 2016 às 20:40)

que saudades... será preciso tanto tempo...


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2016 às 20:58)

Até às 210 horas, acumulados superiores a *300 mm* na Galiza

Em geral o Noroeste com acumulados significativos


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Nov 2016 às 00:10)

Acumulados muito generosos para a maior parte do país:


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Nov 2016 às 23:08)

Saída boa para nós e explosivamente exagerada para a zona sul do _Massif Central_, em França: 




Até rebenta a escala.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2016 às 18:54)

3ª depressão em menos de 2 semanas:






Am I dreaming?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Nov 2016 às 18:59)

Podes-me explicar o que aconteceria se isso acontecesse? 

Chuva abundante na zona de Lisboa/Setubal?


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2016 às 19:02)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Podes-me explicar o que aconteceria se isso acontecesse?
> 
> Chuva abundante na zona de Lisboa/Setubal?


O que está previsto para esse dia em termos de chuva é isto:




Ainda falta muito, até lá ainda pode mudar muita coisa, por isso ainda não passa de um sonho


----------



## james (22 Nov 2016 às 19:22)

Já para não falar da cota de neve baixa que vai sendo modelada para essa altura. 
Pode ser que tenhamos um Natal branco este ano ( no ano passado, por esta altura, andávamos a falar de passar o Natal na esplanada ).


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2016 às 19:35)

james disse:


> Já para não falar da cota de neve baixa que vai sendo modelada para essa altura.



Para essa altura ( 288 horas) não vejo grande cota de neve prevista pelo GFS, a não ser às 336 horas, mas aí a precipitação não existe:


















Tudo demasiado longe, quase " ficção científica"


----------



## weatherbox (22 Nov 2016 às 20:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 3ª depressão em menos de 2 semanas:
> Am I dreaming?



Em apenas um mês são três depressões, duas entradas frias polares muito boas para a altura do ano, a primeira depois duma onda de calor e a actual com a incursão de ar frio a chegar à Madeira, uns quatro ou cinco tornados, está a ser um Outono muito movimentado, ainda há quem se queixe ? 
E deve continuar pelo menos até primeira semana de Dezembro, se fosse daqui a um mês com mais frio era capaz de ser épico mas se calhar depois vem algum marasmo no restante mês de Dezembro

Analyze do GFS desde 22 Outubro com previsão até 5 Dezembro


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2016 às 20:57)

O tempo tempestuoso continua a ser chutado para a frente. Tendo em conta a pasmaceira uma saída dessas é quase de sonho


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2016 às 22:34)

james disse:


> Já para não falar da cota de neve baixa que vai sendo modelada para essa altura.
> Pode ser que tenhamos um Natal branco este ano ( no ano passado, por esta altura, andávamos a falar de passar o Natal na esplanada ).



Tem calma, James, que ainda falta um mês para o Natal e ainda pode vir calor.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2016 às 23:01)




----------



## lserpa (22 Nov 2016 às 23:22)

Depois o GFS mostra estas pérolas... Um autêntico devaneio ( Açores) novembro caminha a passos largos para o mês mais seco do ano...


----------



## james (22 Nov 2016 às 23:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tem calma, James, que ainda falta um mês para o Natal e ainda pode vir calor.




Pois,  nunca se sabe...


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2016 às 00:31)

lserpa disse:


> Depois o GFS mostra estas pérolas... Um autêntico devaneio ( Açores) novembro caminha a passos largos para o mês mais seco do ano...



Ao menos esse cenário está a 348h. É irrealista e isso não levanta grande polémica. Há pior. O GEM é um modelo surreal (porque raramente acerta)


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 15:08)

O AROME anda a beber demais


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 17:34)

É bastante mais optimista que os seus "Irmãos" Aladin e ECMWF.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Nov 2016 às 00:08)




----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2016 às 01:17)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Portugal be like: "JÁ ESTOU FARTO DE CHUVA"

Mother Nature answer: "TOMA LÁ MAIS ESTA"


----------



## Cesar (27 Nov 2016 às 08:15)

Tiagolco disse:


>


Depois deste calor todo no Verão faz falta a chuva.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Nov 2016 às 14:25)

Creio que o nosso amigo @Orion vai gostar desta previsão


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2016 às 17:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Creio que o nosso amigo @Orion vai gostar desta previsão



Isso ainda é fantasia. Estou é mais interessado na diferença entre o ECM 00:

http://images.meteociel.fr/im/4/tempresult_dzr5.gif

E o GFS 12:

http://images.meteociel.fr/im/8585/tempresult_cwh9.gif

O ECM é mais severo. São pequenas mudanças que fazem grandes diferenças


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Nov 2016 às 10:28)

Orion disse:


> Isso ainda é fantasia.



Daí estarmos nos modelos de sonhos 





Mas, pelos vistos, o ECM continua a prever a aproximação dessa depressão aos Açores, apesar da sua rápida movimentação para NE.

Interessante são as "cordas da guitarra" bem juntas para a previsão das 240 h





Se assim fosse, bem podiam meter umas pedras nos bolsos


----------



## weatherbox (29 Nov 2016 às 22:57)

Meteopocalipse


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Nov 2016 às 23:50)

weatherbox disse:


> Meteopocalipse


Se isto fosse verdade...


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Dez 2016 às 10:19)

Fogo... Nesta run do ECM conto 6 ciclogéneses explosivas


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2016 às 20:35)




----------



## Thomar (7 Dez 2016 às 20:48)

Tiagolco disse:


>


Era lindo, se trouxesse precipitação, dava neve a cotas a médias no interior norte e centro!


----------



## vitamos (7 Dez 2016 às 21:02)

Thomar disse:


> Era lindo, se trouxesse precipitação, dava neve a cotas a médias no interior norte e centro!



Anos houve em que vi cartas muito mais impressionantes a esta distância..........


..... que em nada deram


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2016 às 21:45)

Tiagolco disse:


>


 estas saídas também  não passam de especulação, dificilmente isso se irá concretizar...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2016 às 00:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> estas saídas também  não passam de especulação, dificilmente isso se irá concretizar...


Ai mesquinhas! 
Por isso é que postei neste tópico...


----------



## lserpa (8 Dez 2016 às 16:16)

Isto sim, seria uma bela entrada para os Açores, seria sinónimo de neve às cotas médias/altas.


----------



## ruka (10 Dez 2016 às 23:42)

vamos sonhar...


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Dez 2016 às 22:35)

Não para Portugal, mas para Espanha, esta run entra directamente para o top run's mais bizarras. 

GFS saída 12Z de hoje. Meteograma de Vic, Catalunha.










Isto daria valores a rondar os 400 mm em 24H em algumas zonas, como por exemplo esta, Vic.


Ainda bem que é a esta distância temporal pois isto teria efeitos apocalípticos.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2016 às 22:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Não para Portugal, mas para Espanha, esta run entra directamente para o top run's mais bizarras.
> 
> GFS saída 12Z de hoje. Meteograma de Vic, Catalunha.
> 
> ...


Agora na saída das 18z já retirou tudo, enfim, são saídas à moda do GFS.  Esses quase 600mm em pouco mais de 2 dias seriam uma autêntica catástrofe, praticamente é o total anual da minha zona


----------



## james (11 Dez 2016 às 22:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Agora na saída das 18z já retirou tudo, enfim, são saídas à moda do GFS.  Esses quase 600mm em pouco mais de 2 dias seriam uma autêntica catástrofe, praticamente é o total anual da minha zona




O GFS até é um bom modelo a curto prazo. 
Mas a médio / longo prazo, por vezes as saídas chegam a ser ridículas.


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2016 às 10:58)




----------



## criz0r (22 Dez 2016 às 11:10)

Lightning disse:


>



Não sei como me hei-de expressar em relação a essa saída do GFS. Talvez o termo "Lunático" seja o mais apropriado  . Em todo o caso a tornar-se realidade não me importava de fazer ski em Almada! (No gelo se for o caso!)


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2016 às 17:22)

criz0r disse:


> Não sei como me hei-de expressar em relação a essa saída do GFS. Talvez o termo "Lunático" seja o mais apropriado  . Em todo o caso a tornar-se realidade não me importava de fazer ski em Almada! (No gelo se for o caso!)



Off-topic:
Noutros fóruns costumo usar bastante _memes _para "exprimir" reacções e tenho um que é perfeito para o caso (com uma reação exactamente igual à que eu tive quando vi essa carta) mas neste fórum não o vou publicar, senão depois ainda se torna moda e é o pessoal a fazer flooding (encher os posts todos com isso).

On-topic:
É engraçado ver os exageros dos modelos a muito longo prazo, anda tudo doido.


----------



## james (22 Dez 2016 às 17:54)

Se é se  serão apenas exageros...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2016 às 22:56)

O GFS mete-se nos  apanhou uma tão forte que às 6 h da manhã, estava de ressaca.  Com a ISO-8ºC no Algarve, isso nem nos melhores sonhos.


----------



## Cesar (23 Dez 2016 às 07:35)

Lightning disse:


>


é que seria neve até mais nao.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Dez 2016 às 08:53)

GFS no seu melhor: o AA "rebenta" por Norte e a precipitação é de tal forma "houdiniana" que ultrapassa a Cordilheira Cantábrica...


----------



## ruka (25 Dez 2016 às 21:54)

vamos sonhando...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2016 às 22:02)

ruka disse:


> vamos sonhando...


Apocalipse total! 




*949hPa*!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2016 às 22:11)

Não acredito, certamente seria a tempestade com pressão mais baixa de sempre a atingir o nosso país penso eu...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2016 às 22:56)

A sonhar a sonhar o que é certo é que alguns modelos mostram algo interessante na primeira quinzena de Janeiro a ver vamos...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2016 às 18:37)

Resultado: Acumular-se-ia mais de 200 mm, num período de pouco mais de 24 horas, em algumas zonas do noroeste! 




Gostas mais desta saída @james?


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2016 às 18:50)

Nesta altura


Charlie Moreira disse:


> A sonhar a sonhar o que é certo é que alguns modelos mostram algo interessante na primeira quinzena de Janeiro a ver vamos...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Fazer-nos sonhar é a especialidade dos modelos...


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Dez 2016 às 17:44)

Inclui aqui esta previsão porque continuamos com o mete e tira, mas desta vez meteram "muita lenha na lareira"


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2016 às 17:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Inclui aqui esta previsão porque continuamos com o mete e tira, mas desta vez meteram "muita lenha na lareira"


Demasiada lenha!


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Dez 2016 às 18:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Demasiada lenha!











@Tiagolco  algures na Serra de Gata/Gredos


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2016 às 18:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Inclui aqui esta previsão porque continuamos com o mete e tira, mas desta vez meteram "muita lenha na lareira"


119mm previstos para Arronches a partir de dia 2, cerca de quase 70mm apenas na madrugada de 2/3. Seria uma execelente rega mas duvido que se venha a concretizar.  esse acumulado total é praticamente a media de janeiro por cá.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2017 às 13:37)

Snifa disse:


> Estou admirado com  GFS, conseguiu manter uma run relativamente semelhante à anterior  as mais de 300 horas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...















E o que dizem de nevar no litoral centro e  Alentejo?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2017 às 14:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> E o que dizem de nevar no litoral centro e  Alentejo?


 não mexe mais.ta Bom!! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ACalado (1 Jan 2017 às 14:40)

Nem daqui a 100 anos


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## james (1 Jan 2017 às 15:10)

Isso são os disparates habituais do GFS.


----------



## cardu (1 Jan 2017 às 15:21)

Calma.... Vamos passar por uma seca mas iremos depois ser recompensados..... Se na Grécia tb há neve  nós também merecemos..... Acho que já é tempo de termos uma entrada rija como esta e donald trump tem razão... O aquecimento global é uma treta


----------



## ruka (1 Jan 2017 às 20:28)

1080mb na gronelândia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bela entrada de noroeste


----------



## jonas (2 Jan 2017 às 08:19)

Isto é que era bom!
O gfs já vem mantendo este padrão de instabilidade a mais de 240 H, vamos ver, pode ser um sinal de mudança (já está na altura).


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Jan 2017 às 08:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> E o que dizem de nevar no litoral centro e Alentejo?


Aquele pontinho de precipitação de neve no mar perto de Peniche devem ser as Berlengas 
O original desta previsão do GFS é que continua a prever uma mudança de padrão a partir de dia 12, com uma entrada de nordeste, coincidente com a Lua Cheia. Se o ECM começar a alterar a sua nesse sentido e caso vier a acontecer, vou dizer que o GFS é o melhor modelo de médio e longo prazo


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2017 às 00:45)

AROME e as suas saídas pouco exageradas...












_Cof cof..._


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Jan 2017 às 08:44)

-4º C para as madrugadas de 18 e 19???  
@joralentejano isso é que vai ser  

Off-topic: não deixa de ser um indício que (possivelmente) o marasmo actual se altere. Há outra coisa que gostava de salientar e é a descida da temperatura a T.850, creio que a grande responsável pelas temperaturas amenas que temos actualmente durante o dia.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2017 às 08:52)

Dias Miguel disse:


> -4º C para as madrugadas de 18 e 19???
> @joralentejano isso é que vai ser
> 
> Off-topic: não deixa de ser um indício que (possivelmente) o marasmo actual se altere. Há outra coisa que gostava de salientar e é a descida da temperatura a T.850, creio que a grande responsável pelas temperaturas amenas que temos actualmente durante o dia.


-4°C nas previsões seria o equivalente a -6°C ou até menos caso houvesse inversão  mas duvido que se mantenha.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Jan 2017 às 11:40)

joralentejano disse:


> duvido que se mantenha



Eu também duvidava, pelo que, segundo a nova run do GFS, até teremos chuva para dia 19


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2017 às 11:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Eu também duvidava, pelo que, segundo a nova run do GFS, até teremos chuva para dia 19


Quando aparece chuva no último dia do meteograma, nestas situações também depressa desaparece. 
Este poderoso anticiclone não dá hipótese, virá algum frio a partir do fim de semana mas não deverá ser nada por ai além.


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

Bela saída 12 do modelo europeu à pouco... Vamos ver se o GFS vai atrás ....

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2017 às 19:39)

O modelo europeu, na saída 12, continua a prever o frio polar...e a ISO -5 para os dias 19 e 20

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Jan 2017 às 12:17)

Adoro quando o Accuweather nos faz sonhar


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2017 às 11:28)

how to do a screen shot


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jan 2017 às 11:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> how to do a screen shot



Olha, bate certo com o Accuweather


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jan 2017 às 12:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> how to do a screen shot


Nevaria forte e feio, principalmente, em Portalegre:


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jan 2017 às 12:23)

NEVE, NEVE, NEVE!!!! 
(claro que na próxima run vou precisar de Calmex)


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2017 às 14:45)

Eu é que vou precisar de um anti-depressivo forte qualquer, porque se isso for para a frente vai ser de novo ver nevar no Alentejo e quem sabe no litoral, porque embora os modelos não coloquem frio suficiente nessas zonas, este tipo de entradas continentais é sempre uma caixinha de surpresas. Não aguentaria um 2006 parte 2É que o GFS para aqui foi mesmo dramático ao ponto de até de ter tirado frio a partir das 210h, e a precipitação que fique às portas aqui do distrito


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 15:31)

De facto uma saída de sonho, mas com a cota a 0 metros praticamente a ocupar o interior todo do país de 18 a 21 de Janeiro e sem uma pinga não tem graça  Obviamente que é muito cedo para saber se essa frente chega, tendo em conta que a chuva chega no exato momento em que o frio se está a ir embora... 

Outra coisa interessante é ver praticamente toda a Europa com cota 0 metros.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2017 às 15:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De facto uma saída de sonho, mas com a cota a 0 metros praticamente a ocupar o interior todo do país de 18 a 21 de Janeiro e sem uma pinga não tem graça  Obviamente que é muito cedo para saber se essa frente chega, tendo em conta que a chuva chega no exato momento em que o frio se está a ir embora...
> 
> Outra coisa interessante é ver praticamente toda a Europa com cota 0 metros.



Penso que uma coisa está relacionada com a outra: O frio vai recuando, à medida que entra alguma depressão. São massas de ar diferentes, normalmente a massa mais fria é mais densa e impede que as frentes se aproximem, mas vai desgastando-se/diluindo-se até que vai entrando já com menos frio. 

É normal acontecer assim.


----------



## Zulo (13 Jan 2017 às 15:38)

Previsões a 210h serão sempre "de sonho"... Mas é o tópico certo de facto.

Não acredito em neve pelo menos para a minha zona(Benfica).
Acredito na chegada da chuva e coincidente subida da temperatura mínima,como já disse algures,a partir de dia 22..


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 15:39)

Paulo H disse:


> Penso que uma coisa está relacionada com a outra: O frio vai recuando, à medida que entra alguma depressão. São massas de ar diferentes, normalmente a massa mais fria é mais densa e impede que as frentes se aproximem, mas vai desgastando-se/diluindo-se até que vai entrando já com menos frio.
> 
> É normal acontecer assim.


Exatamente, daí considerar normal que as cotas subam rapidamente nesse dia, a depressão vem do atlântico.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2017 às 15:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Exatamente, daí considerar normal que as cotas subam rapidamente nesse dia, a depressão vem do atlântico.



As cotas podem não subir tão rapidamente, depende da posição da depressão. Imaginemos se situa a SW, vai fazer com que os ventos de início sejam de leste, ou seja a região seria ainda alimentada com ar frio de Espanha. Depende da direção do vento..


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 16:45)

Paulo H disse:


> As cotas podem não subir tão rapidamente, depende da posição da depressão. Imaginemos se situa a SW, vai fazer com que os ventos de início sejam de leste, ou seja a região seria ainda alimentada com ar frio de Espanha. Depende da direção do vento..



Esperemos que hajam surpresas...


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2017 às 16:52)

Nesta run já é possível observar que a "autoestrada de frio", vai ser estrangulada pelo curvamento do AA a norte, para SE, formando uma ilha que chegaria cá isolada. O estrangulamento do AA em direção à escandinávia é necessário para empurrar o ar frio na nossa direção, mas por outro lado, se curvar cedo demais, corta a circulação continental, chegando cá apenas uma massa de ar frio isolada ( do tamanho da peninsula). Penso que quanto mais tarde, este curvamento ocorrer, tanto melhor para nós (em termos de frio).


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2017 às 17:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nevaria forte e feio, principalmente, em Portalegre:


Era bem era, infelizmente isso não se vai concretizar já sei como é a sina...


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2017 às 21:21)

O novo turismo no sotavento Algarvio: Neve


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2017 às 22:42)

GFS vai ficar na história este ano, por ser o modelo mais falhado do ano e exemplos disso não faltam.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jan 2017 às 11:02)

Bom, o GFS ou continua com os copos ou então teremos de ir todos para o Algarve ver a neve 
Nota que faltam 69 horas para esta previsão...


----------



## james (16 Jan 2017 às 11:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom, o GFS ou continua com os copos ou então teremos de ir todos para o Algarve ver a neve
> Nota que faltam 69 horas para esta previsão...



Ainda vai sair o brinde neste evento aí para o Sul.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Jan 2017 às 21:28)

GFS no seu melhor


----------



## qwerl (22 Jan 2017 às 19:20)




----------



## jonas (29 Jan 2017 às 18:02)

Era otimo.

Sonhos...


----------



## qwerl (29 Jan 2017 às 18:07)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Jan 2017 às 18:58)

Para os menos conhecedores, isso dava o quê? Grata.


----------



## qwerl (29 Jan 2017 às 19:01)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Para os menos conhecedores, isso dava o quê? Grata.



A carta que o @jonas publicou daria bastante neve a cotas médias/altas, talvez acima dos 500m 
A carta que eu publiquei daria um temporal de vento e ondulação muito intenso, semelhante ao Gong


----------



## srr (29 Jan 2017 às 19:02)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Para os menos conhecedores, isso dava o quê? Grata.



Era um Evento Brutal, Que não sei se era bom, pelos possíveis efeitos Colaterais.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Jan 2017 às 19:05)

Muito obrigada, @qwerl e @srr. 
Eu, por mim, fico com a da neve. Um pouco abaixo dos 500 metros, se possível!


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2017 às 20:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Muito obrigada, @qwerl e @srr.
> Eu, por mim, fico com a da neve. Um pouco abaixo dos 500 metros, se possível!



Só que esse tipo de entrada modelado a essa distância dá sempre no mesmo. Entrada atlântica = humidade relativa excessiva = subida da cota de neve. Estas entradas dificilmente geram acumulações a cotas baixas e já ver nevar é uma sorte, primeiro porque temos que esperar pelo pós frontal que é sempre o momento mais frio e o momento onde a precipitação vai escasseando, e depois porque são esses mesmos aguaceiros que contribuem em parte para a queda da temperatura. Às vezes é mais fácil ver nevar no litoral a cotas mais baixas que aqui, porque julgo que os aguaceiros como são mais intensos à chegada da costa, têm capacidade para despejar mais ar frio.

Eu então aqui para tondela já me mentalizei que não vai ser com entradas marítimas que eu vou voltar a ver nevar, bastou ver o ano passado a 26/27 de Fevereiro, um gelo de -4ºC aos 850hPa e de -36ºC aos 500hPa e nem água-neve vi depois de a temperatura ter batido nos 2.7ºC a chover. Se bem que aí por Viseu ainda com o fim das frentes foi possível ver nevar.

Para aqui nevar no buraco Tondelense neste tipo de entradas talvez só com -8ºC aos 850hPa e o mesmo ou até mais frio aos 500hPa.  Já numa situação destas talvez fosse mais simples acumular qualquer coisa aí por Viseu. Só que uma entrada de -8ºC aos 850hPa com caracteristicas maritimas é bastante complicada de surgir, só mesmo com a aproximação do vórtice polar daqui ou algo do género, o que dificilmente acontece...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Jan 2017 às 20:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Se bem que aí por Viseu ainda com o fim das frentes foi possível ver nevar.



É um facto. Ainda vi nevar aí uns 10 minutos mas sem qualquer acumulação! Obrigada.


----------



## james (29 Jan 2017 às 20:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Só que esse tipo de entrada modelado a essa distância dá sempre no mesmo. Entrada atlântica = humidade relativa excessiva = subida da cota de neve. Estas entradas dificilmente geram acumulações a cotas baixas e já ver nevar é uma sorte, primeiro porque temos que esperar pelo pós frontal que é sempre o momento mais frio e o momento onde a precipitação vai escasseando, e depois porque são esses mesmos aguaceiros que contribuem em parte para a queda da temperatura. Às vezes é mais fácil ver nevar no litoral a cotas mais baixas que aqui, porque julgo que os aguaceiros como são mais intensos à chegada da costa, têm capacidade para dspejar mais ar frio.
> 
> Eu então aqui para tondela já me mentalizei que não vai ser com entradas marítimas que eu vou voltar a ver nevar, bastou ver o ano passado a 26/27 de Fevereiro, um gelo de -4ºC aos 850hPa e de -36ºC aos 500hPa e nem água-neve vi depois de a temperatura ter batido nos 2.7ºC a chover. Se bem que aí por Viseu ainda com o fim das frentes foi possível ver nevar.
> 
> Para aqui nevar no buraco Tondelense neste tipo de entradas talvez só com -8ºC aos 850hPa e o mesmo ou até mais frio aos 500hPa.  Já numa situação destas talvez fosse mais simples acumular qualquer coisa aí por Viseu. Só que uma entrada de -8ºC aos 850hPa com caracteristicas maritimas é bastante complicada de surgir, só mesmo com a aproximação do vórtice polar daqui ou algo do género, o que dificilmente acontece...




Nestas situações depende muito da intensidade da entrada de NO, da baixa ISO  e do vigor dos pós - frontais. 

Já vi entradas vigorosas de NO  com ocorrência de neve e com acumulação à cota de 500 m.

Mas bom, bom era a descida do vortex polar. Mas isso só ocorre com períodos de retorno para aí de 30 anos. Se não estou em erro, a última vez que ocorreu foi nos anos 80.


----------



## lserpa (30 Jan 2017 às 17:25)

!! Esta aparece do nada!


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jan 2017 às 17:54)

lserpa disse:


> !! Esta aparece do nada!



Caso para dizer: Feliz Dia dos Namorados (em que anda tudo pelos ares) 





 para o GFS em ventania e depressões à antiga


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jan 2017 às 02:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Caso para dizer: Feliz Dia dos Namorados (em que anda tudo pelos ares)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JACKPOT


----------



## jonas (31 Jan 2017 às 18:59)

Vejam a carta das 12z do ECM para daqui a 240 h
Esta mesmo um sonho!


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 19:21)

jonas disse:


> Vejam a carta das 12z do ECM para daqui a 240 h
> Esta mesmo um sonho!


Acabei de a publicar no seguimento meteorológico livre.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Jan 2017 às 20:35)

Muito interessante a semelhança entre a previsão do ECM e do GFS... Até parecem gémeos 
Mais interessante se torna, quando os 3 modelos seguem praticamente a mesma lógica


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2017 às 22:19)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Muito interessante a semelhança entre a previsão do ECM e do GFS... Até parecem gémeos
> Mais interessante se torna, quando os 3 modelos seguem praticamente a mesma lógica



Quando isso acontece normalmente acertam na mouche!


----------



## lserpa (1 Fev 2017 às 13:59)

@Orion -4 a 850hpa nas Flores e no Corvo é que era  
Esta sim é uma saída à moda antiga


----------



## André Ultra (1 Fev 2017 às 17:03)

essa entrada de sonho, para trás os montes daria em que?


----------



## lserpa (1 Fev 2017 às 17:08)

André Ultra disse:


> essa entrada de sonho, para trás os montes daria em que?



Com a configuração da maneira que está, provavelmente nada  mas para os Açores seria algo suscetível para algumas surpresas. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Fev 2017 às 19:01)

ECM com uma cut-off às voltas  Mais neve para o Algarve???


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2017 às 19:10)

Os modelos adoram fazer-nos sonhar 
Bela cut-off




Esta saída do GFS, a partir das 240h prevê um rio de sucessivas depressões...




AA bem a sul e todo o território a receber chuva com fartura, isto sim é normal. Daqui até lá, ainda muitas voltas vai dar mas o que é certo é que os modelos para além de estarem em sintonia, insistem, vamos acompanhando.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2017 às 19:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Os modelos adoram fazer-nos sonhar
> Bela cut-off
> 
> 
> ...





Os dois principais modelos assim o indicam e quando estão em sintonia é bom, sinal que as hipóteses são altas! A ver vamos.... daria boa chuva e algumas surpresas!


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Fev 2017 às 19:32)

joselamego disse:


> Os dois principais modelos assim o indicam e quando estão em sintonia



Dois não, três


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2017 às 21:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> ECM com uma cut-off às voltas  Mais neve para o Algarve???



Fevereiro ainda vai trazer uma siberiana e vai nevar novamente no Sotavento.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Fev 2017 às 16:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Fevereiro ainda vai trazer uma siberiana e vai nevar novamente no Sotavento.








Neve não, mas água para afogar os peixes é bem capaz... Atenção que esta previsão é para dentro de 90 horas... 

EDIT: com repetição da jogada para as 108 horas...


----------



## lserpa (7 Fev 2017 às 16:32)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Neve não, mas água para afogar os peixes é bem capaz... Atenção que esta previsão é para dentro de 90 horas...
> 
> EDIT: com repetição da jogada para as 108 horas...



Já se torna um cenário bastante plausível 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2017 às 21:33)

@Dias Miguel, mas está na andaluzia, só quando estiver vermelho aqui em cima, aí sim.


----------



## jonas (11 Fev 2017 às 11:05)

Carta maravilhosa:


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2017 às 13:37)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Mar 2017 às 00:38)

Boa noite ,bons sonhos!!


----------



## criz0r (4 Mar 2017 às 02:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa noite ,bons sonhos!!



Essa foi das melhores pérolas que já vi deste tópico nos últimos tempos!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2017 às 23:54)

Orion disse:


> Mais um evento extremo em perspetiva para o leste espanhol.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2017 às 01:45)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Lá vai a costa leste de Espanha ficar debaixo de água outra vez...


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Mar 2017 às 17:11)

As cinco irmãs de fim de Março


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mai 2017 às 00:40)

Quase a rebentar a escala:


----------



## blade (28 Jun 2017 às 08:38)




----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jul 2017 às 12:18)

O GFS que vá pensado em aumentar a escala...


----------



## ruijacome (10 Jul 2017 às 13:17)

Bem.. Tendo em conta a proximidade da data, cada vez é mais certo um novo evento de calor extremo, na parte SUL de Portugal Continental ...


----------



## ruka (14 Ago 2017 às 20:57)

quem tem saudades de uma carta destas...


----------



## Norther (15 Ago 2017 às 01:29)

Deus ouça e veja essa carta...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Ago 2017 às 12:23)

Delírios by GFS


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2017 às 12:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Delírios by GFS



O sonho comanda a vida!!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Ago 2017 às 17:26)

MSantos disse:


> O sonho comanda a vida!!



Vai sonhando vai


----------



## guimeixen (20 Ago 2017 às 10:37)

Run 00z do ECM :






Precipitação das 126h às 240h:


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Ago 2017 às 18:43)

Pouca, mas já seria bem-vinda:


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2017 às 00:53)

Bem, bem...


----------



## lserpa (22 Ago 2017 às 00:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem, bem...



Extra-TT, é uma saída totalmente delirante. Tanta precipitação e já com sistema frontal... lol   O vento nem seria muito severo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Set 2017 às 12:12)

O GFS a fazer-nos sonhar  
Pena que, na próxima run, decerto irá retirar toda essa instabilidade... Esperemos as próximas run's do GFS e do ECM para tirar algumas conclusões.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2017 às 14:00)

Isso é de sonho. Mesmo.
Vale a pena sonhar...
Com a animação presente no Atlântico, não sei se será assim tão disparatado sonhar.
Um ligeiro abaixamento em latitude do AA e poderia acontecer as depressões descerem à nossa península.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Set 2017 às 14:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Um ligeiro abaixamento em latitude do AA e poderia acontecer as depressões descerem à nossa península.



É a nossa esperança @Aristocrata. Só mesmo quando houver o desbloqueo do AA é que podemos sonhar numa instabilidade tão generalizada como a que é preconizada nesta run do GFS. 
Mas também sabemos o quanto vale uma previsão a mais de 240 h tem uma probabilidade mínima de ocorrer, apesar de não deixar de ser interessante o facto de ser a primeira run que altera totalmente o panorama após os 10 dias.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2017 às 12:54)

Como sempre aquilo que é bom, aparece sempre para lá das 300h, fica o registo porque na próxima saída já deve estar o anticiclone no lugar disto. Estes acumulados que aqui aparecem também têm o seu lado bastante negativo, aquela mancha laranja mesmo por cima de uma zona bastante fustigada pelos incêndios não dava bom resultado mas pronto, já sabemos até demais que quando chover, é tudo de uma vez.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2017 às 00:03)

@lserpa isto seria mais um pesadelo, mas pelos vistos, não é o único a prever algo do género para os Açores, o GEM prevê 2 ciclones seguidos. 





Saída das 18z = delírios e a uma grande confusão...


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2017 às 00:07)

joralentejano disse:


> @lserpa isto seria mais um pesadelo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, o GEM flipou lol  seria algo assim:




Esta fez 5 anos hoje  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2017 às 00:11)

lserpa disse:


> Lol, o GEM flipou lol  seria algo assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelos vistos, já não é só o GEM que delira. Se se continuar a insistir e os outros modelos o começarem a prever também é uma possibilidade um ciclone atingir os Açores. Costuma ser a altura em que eles começam a aparecer pela zona e também por vezes é a chave para derrubar este monstro. Ainda me lembro de anos em que passavam pelos Açores e depois vinha cá tudo parar (já em forma de cut-off) e dar boa chuva durante vários dias, bons tempos.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 00:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Pelos vistos, já não é só o GEM que delira. Se se continuar a insistir e os outros modelos o começarem a prever também é uma possibilidade um ciclone atingir os Açores. Costuma ser a altura em que eles começam a aparecer pela zona e também por vezes é a chave para derrubar este monstro. Ainda me lembro de anos em que passavam pelos Açores e depois vinha cá tudo parar (já em forma de cut-off) e dar boa chuva durante vários dias, bons tempos.



Provavelmente seria uma TT/depressão em transição com um aspeto parecido a este:






A convecção seria potente e persistente mas muito concentrada. Como dá para ver no _output_ a chuva poderia ser absurdamente forte.

Neste momento a TT ainda nem apareceu. E se aparecer por agora o mais provável é que vá pastar para o Atlântico durante alguns dias. Pode-se dormir descansamente.

Saídas a tal distância é só mesmo para fins lúdicos. Amanhã há coisas mais interessantes como por exemplo este triângulo de ULL's:






Como será o aspeto no VA?


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Out 2017 às 01:09)

Orion disse:


> Provavelmente seria uma TT/depressão em transição com um aspeto parecido a este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O NHC já vai alertando para hipótese de formação de uma TT a sudoeste dos Açores:


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 01:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O NHC já vai alertando para hipótese de formação de uma TT a sudoeste dos Açores:



Sim...



Orion disse:


>



... a ULL da esquerda é essa perturbação. Nos devaneios dos modelos o eventual fenómeno tropical só chega perto dos Açores dentro de quê? 8/9/10 dias?

Se e quando aparecer dá-se uma vista de olhos mais a sério. Até lá não olhem para o GEM


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2017 às 01:24)

Orion disse:


> Sim...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GFS  




Vale o que vale lol  16 de outubro agora vai depender do Antílope dos Açores hahahahah


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 01:57)

Orion disse:


> Provavelmente seria uma TT/depressão em transição com um aspeto parecido a este:



Em termos de precedentes, entre outros, há a TT Jeanne de 1998:






O perfil de humidade é semelhante:


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 02:13)

Como mera curiosidade, 1998 foi um ano extremamente ativo nos Açores.

No dia 26 o furacão Ivan passou ao largo do G. Ocidental:






No dia 27 os restos do furacão Karl (borrão azul claro) passaram, seguramente, a oeste do G. Ocidental:






No dia 30 passou a TT Jeanne (a nebulosidade esconde as ilhas):






A 1 de Dezembro passou o furacão/TT Nicole (também ao largo do G. Ocidental):






Tivessem os ciclones mais pontaria e '98 teria sido um ano apocalítico. Mas felizmente há AG já que desde então não houve um ano tão mexido


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2017 às 23:31)




----------



## Zulo (14 Out 2017 às 23:45)

Numa saída a dois dias eu ainda vou acreditando/tendo esperança. O resto,bom...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2017 às 20:08)

Típicos delírios do GFS, fica o registo para depois se comparar com a realidade.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 20:09)

joralentejano disse:


>


Que venha ela!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2017 às 20:11)

joselamego disse:


> Que venha ela!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Era bom e mau ao mesmo tempo. Mas não se vai concretizar!


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 20:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Era bom e mau ao mesmo tempo. Mas não se vai concretizar!


Eu sei, mas acabava com metade da seca ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 20:13)

Sim, parece estranho dizer isto mas era bom que isso não acontecesse. Seria sinónimo de violentas enxurradas e deslizamentos de terra por esse País fora
Pese embora saibamos que é uma inevitabilidade porque precisamos mesmo de água.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2017 às 20:19)

criz0r disse:


> Sim, parece estranho dizer isto mas era bom que isso não acontecesse. Seria sinónimo de violentas enxurradas e deslizamentos de terra por esse País fora
> Pese embora saibamos que é uma inevitabilidade porque precisamos mesmo de água.


Pois, exato! É mesmo esse o pior motivo, se esta linha de instabilidade carregar bem em alguns locais do país já deve haver problemas porque como é óbvio ninguém se lembra da sujidade que há em todo o lado e claro com os terrenos tão frágeis, também não ia correr bem.
Prefiro que a chuva venha em vários dias do que em apenas um dia para causar estragos e na verdade não abastecer nada. Mais desgraças é do que menos precisamos neste momento, mas todos sabemos que agora a pouca chuva que aparece é sempre de uma vez.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 00:37)

Assim é que é, GFS!


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 00:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Assim é que é, GFS!


Poderá vir a caminho um final de outubro de chuva intensa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 12:46)

Que olho tão definido!


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2017 às 12:51)

Elá , ainda bem que tenho sempre um stock de *cAAlmex+,* para andar a ver saídas a 11 dias de distância...* 

*


Tiagolco disse:


> Que olho tão definido!


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2017 às 12:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que olho tão definido!





Thomar disse:


> Elá , ainda bem que tenho sempre um stock de *cAAlmex+,* para andar a ver saídas a 11 dias de distância...* *



O GFS é mesmo bipolar... Primeiro só vê AA até ao Natal; mal apanha com três gotas em cima, arreia com depressões até Agosto...


----------



## Zulo (17 Out 2017 às 13:00)

A Ophelia gostou tanto da viagem que vai fazer o caminho novamente? Come on...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 11:45)




----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 11:50)

Tiagolco disse:


>


Uiiii, se se concretiza ...Jesus!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2017 às 12:03)

Mais um fiasco, por aqui...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Out 2017 às 12:20)

Tiagolco disse:


>





joselamego disse:


> Uiiii, se se concretiza ...Jesus!



Corrijo o meu anterior post, em que digo que o GFS é Bipolar, estava enganado: está alojado no computador da Assunção Cristas...


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 12:29)

Ui, essa previsão é uma utopia a esta distância temporal. No entanto seria um desastre a todos os níveis principalmente nas regiões mais afectadas pelos Incêndios.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 12:56)

criz0r disse:


> Ui, essa previsão é uma utopia a esta distância temporal. No entanto seria um desastre a todos os níveis principalmente nas regiões mais afectadas pelos Incêndios.


Mas é bom que o nosso país e os outros se preparem para ter desastres, eles são cada vez mais frequentes e dos mais variados tipos...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2017 às 12:59)

A esta distância temporal nem vale a pena ligar...


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2017 às 13:19)

Sim ainda falta muito tempo vamos acompanhando


----------



## Zulo (18 Out 2017 às 16:06)

A palavra "Fiasco" devia ser abolida do forum. Volta e meia lá aparece o pessoal com a mesma frase de sempre.

Na minha opinião(vale o que vale!!!) tudo o que sejam previsões a mais de dois dias(e mesmo assim muda muitas vezes) não são motivos para depois dizerem "Fiasco"...


----------



## nbairro (18 Out 2017 às 16:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas é bom que o nosso país e os outros se preparem para ter desastres, eles são cada vez mais frequentes e dos mais variados tipos...



Costa és tu ? 
Desculpem o off topic, mas fez-me lembrar o discurso do Costa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 16:14)

nbairro disse:


> Costa és tu ?
> Desculpem o off topic, mas fez-me lembrar o discurso do Costa...


Não não sou o Costa, mas disse alguma mentira? Se pensas que sim então tens muito a aprender aqui no forum!


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2017 às 16:16)

nbairro disse:


> Costa és tu ?
> Desculpem o off topic, mas fez-me lembrar o discurso do Costa...



Comentário absolutamente ridículo. Claro que todos vamos ter de nos habituar ás alterações climáticas e a alguns desastres pontuais. É normal, faz parte da vida.
Achas que as fortes chuvadas que provocaram a tragédia que todos sabemos na Ilha da Madeira foi obra de algum governo? Achas que a malta no Haiti ou em Cuba não se deve habituar e proteger dos Furacões cada vez mais intensos?
É por isto que penso que existem pessoas que não fazem parte deste mundo. A estupidez humana não tem limites.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 16:50)

criz0r disse:


> Comentário absolutamente ridículo. Claro que todos vamos ter de nos habituar ás alterações climáticas e a alguns desastres pontuais. É normal, faz parte da vida.
> Achas que as fortes chuvadas que provocaram a tragédia que todos sabemos na Ilha da Madeira foi obra de algum governo? Achas que a malta no Haiti ou em Cuba não se deve habituar e proteger dos Furacões cada vez mais intensos?
> É por isto que penso que existem pessoas que não fazem parte deste mundo. A estupidez humana não tem limites.


Típico troll, não ligues.


----------



## Zulo (18 Out 2017 às 17:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Típico troll, não ligues.



Não entendo a constante troca de insultos que se anda a passar neste fórum ultimamente. O User claramente entrou a pés juntos no fórum,entrou mal,  mas para quê o insulto? Come on,é dos mais antigos que tem de vir o exemplo.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 17:45)

Zulo disse:


> Não entendo a constante troca de insultos que se anda a passar neste fórum ultimamente. O User claramente entrou a pés juntos no fórum,entrou mal,  mas para quê o insulto? Come on,é dos mais antigos que tem de vir o exemplo.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2017 às 17:45)

nbairro disse:


> Costa és tu ?
> Desculpem o off topic, mas fez-me lembrar o discurso do Costa...



Aprende a respeitar os membros deste fórum, para que é que foste dizer isso? têm alguma graça!!!! não entendo certas atitudes que se têm neste fórum se tivesses calado estavas melhor.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 17:47)

Amigos, tenham calma, vamos esperar pelas próximas chuvas...queremos chuvaaaaaaa
O importante é ajudar e trabalhar para o bem comum : reordenamento território , melhor prevenção e combate de meios ...ver a natureza a florescer !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2017 às 17:59)

joselamego disse:


> Amigos, tenham calma, vamos esperar pelas próximas chuvas...queremos chuvaaaaaaa
> O importante é ajudar e trabalhar para o bem comum : reordenamento território , melhor prevenção e combate de meios ...ver a natureza a florescer !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Vamos ver é se as próximas chuvas não vão demorar semanas, que é o mais provável...


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 18:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vamos ver é se as próximas chuvas não vão demorar semanas, que é o mais provável...


Sim, o GFS tem modelado boas saídas ...vamos acompanhando ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (18 Out 2017 às 18:05)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, o GFS tem modelado boas saídas ...vamos acompanhando ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


E o ECM?


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2017 às 18:06)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, o GFS tem modelado boas saídas ...vamos acompanhando ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Esta última saída foi tudo menos boa!
Volta a colocar temperaturas próximas dos 30°C nos meteogramas e anticiclone até às 384h.  O que vale é que os modelos acertam sempre naquilo que é mau e no que é bom é sempre a cortar! Triste Cina esta. Daqui a uns dias, a situação estará na mesma, com tudo seco, os modelos ainda mostraram algo lá para 25/26 mas já foi tudo substituído pelo AA, nada de surpresas portanto.
O ECM mete uma cut off nos Açores e anticiclone por cima de nós até às 240h, portanto não está animador.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Out 2017 às 18:12)

criz0r disse:


> Comentário absolutamente ridículo.



São muitos anos habituados a mentiras. Quando se dizem verdades, ainda que dolorosas, a malta estranha. É óbvio que situações destas voltarão a acontecer, ainda que se intervenha já. Se é que isso vai acontecer. Até que se vejam efeitos práticos, não nos doam as costas. Claro que todos esperamos que jamais se voltem a repetir estas cifras negras e dramáticas, mas achar que não voltaremos a ter situações semelhantes às de este ano, com circunstâncias meteorológicas parecidas, com enormes áreas ardidas e com vítimas, é viver no mundo da ficção.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2017 às 18:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Esta última saída foi tudo menos boa!
> Volta a colocar temperaturas próximas dos 30°C nos meteogramas e anticiclone até às 384h.  O que vale é que os modelos acertam sempre naquilo que é mau e no que é bom é sempre a cortar! Triste Cina esta. Daqui a uns dias, a situação estará na mesma, com tudo seco, os modelos ainda mostraram algo lá para 25/26 mas já foi tudo substituído pelo AA, nada de surpresas portanto.
> O ECM mete uma cut off nos Açores e anticiclone por cima de nós até às 240h, portanto não está animador.


Exactamente, os modelos voltam a ameaçar AA e por conseguinte tempo seco... de nada valerá esta chuva se voltarmos ao mesmo, é voltar á estaca zero.
O que choveu também não foi nada de especial.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 18:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Exactamente, os modelos voltam a ameaçar AA e por conseguinte tempo seco... de nada valerá esta chuva se voltarmos ao mesmo, é voltar á estaca zero.
> O que choveu também não foi nada de especial.


Vamos acompanhar as próximas saídas e ver 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 18:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Esta última saída foi tudo menos boa!
> Volta a colocar temperaturas próximas dos 30°C nos meteogramas e anticiclone até às 384h.  O que vale é que os modelos acertam sempre naquilo que é mau e no que é bom é sempre a cortar! Triste Cina esta. Daqui a uns dias, a situação estará na mesma, com tudo seco, os modelos ainda mostraram algo lá para 25/26 mas já foi tudo substituído pelo AA, nada de surpresas portanto.
> O ECM mete uma cut off nos Açores e anticiclone por cima de nós até às 240h, portanto não está animador.


Vamos acompanhando as próximas saídas com esperança

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2017 às 18:35)

Não se esqueçam que estamos no outono as estações de transição baralham muito as previsões dos modelos tenham calma.


----------



## nbairro (19 Out 2017 às 15:00)

Desculpem lá.
E tenham calma, não estou aqui para ofender ninguém.
Cumprimentos,


----------



## blade (20 Out 2017 às 19:51)

Continuação do Outuverão 







já falta pouco para o inverão nessa altura já devemos chegar aos 40ºc


----------



## ruka (23 Out 2017 às 21:18)

JMA e o seu poderoso anticiclone da Gronêlandia 1080 mb


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2017 às 21:22)

ruka disse:


> JMA e o seu poderoso anticiclone da Gronêlandia 1080 mb


Ainda assim não batia o recorde de 1085.6 hpa registados na Mongólia a 18 de dezembro de 2001
E de 1083hpa registados na Sibéria a 31 de dezembro de 1968
É incrível!


----------



## hurricane (23 Out 2017 às 22:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda assim não batia o recorde de 1085.6 hpa registados na Mongólia a 18 de dezembro de 2001
> E de 1083hpa registados na Sibéria a 31 de dezembro de 1968
> É incrível!


 quais sao as consequencias de uma pressao atmosferica tao alta?


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2017 às 23:30)

hurricane disse:


> quais sao as consequencias de uma pressao atmosferica tao alta?


Normalmente esses valores de pressão atmosférica só aparecem em locais desérticos da Sibéria, da Gronelândia...Esses valores acima dos 1080hpa até são fatais...As consequências são, falta de ar, cansaço, dores de cabeça etc. Ainda me lembro, em 2015 quando foram atingidos os 1050hpa no Nordeste do País haver relatos de pessoas a dizerem que se sentiam estranhas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Out 2017 às 23:33)

Potentes inversões térmicas onde a pressão é muito alta, ventos fortes naquela zona onde as isóbaras estão muito próximas umas das outras (pelo elevado diferencial de pressão atmosférica entre o centro e os arredores da alta pressão), dores de cabeça a quem vive debaixo dos valores mais altos e mais não sei, pelo menos que me lembre. 


hurricane disse:


> quais sao as consequencias de uma pressao atmosferica tao alta?


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Out 2017 às 13:22)

ruka disse:


> JMA e o seu poderoso anticiclone da Gronêlandia 1080 mb





joralentejano disse:


> É incrível!








Vá quem dá mais  O JMA e o seu AA de 1082 hpa 






O GFS também lhe aplica com 1064 hpa


----------



## joralentejano (24 Out 2017 às 20:31)




----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2017 às 20:33)

joralentejano disse:


>


Vi agora a saída 12 do europeu...está a dar esperança ... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Out 2017 às 21:03)

joselamego disse:


> Vi agora a saída 12 do europeu...está a dar esperança ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Não está nada má, mas vamos com cautela ainda falta algum tempo.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2017 às 14:18)

Ai GFS, adoras fazer-nos sonhar  Na próxima saída já deve estar o AA outra vez mas pronto, é mesmo disto que precisávamos:




Chuva para dar e vender:


----------



## lserpa (31 Out 2017 às 00:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Ai GFS, adoras fazer-nos sonhar  Na próxima saída já deve estar o AA outra vez mas pronto, é mesmo disto que precisávamos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As albufeiras agradecem...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2017 às 16:39)




----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Nov 2017 às 18:36)

Querem lá ver que a época das TT e furacões este ano ainda não fechou a torneira para os Açores?! Assim parece querer dizer o GFS:





Numa análise global do GFS, percebe-se que se trata de uma cut-off resultante de um cavado em latitudes mais setentrionais, mas é uma cut-off que sofre uma tamanha intensificação perto dos Açores, ao ponto de nesta saída mais parecer uma TT, ou furacão.


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2017 às 18:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Querem lá ver que a época das TT e furacões este ano ainda não fechou a torneira para os Açores?! Assim parece querer dizer o GFS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tranquilo. Devaneios da saída operacional.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Nov 2017 às 18:53)

É desta que a malta do Sul vai ter ao Norte sem necessidade de transportes. Bastará abrir as asas


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Nov 2017 às 18:56)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É desta que a malta do Sul vai ter ao Norte sem necessidade de transportes. Bastará abrir as asas



De facto...Boa saída das 12 do ECM a sair do forno


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Nov 2017 às 18:59)

c0ldPT disse:


> De facto...Boa saída das 12 do ECM a sair do forno



Quando a esmola é grande, o pobre desconfia


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2017 às 14:50)

Tragam o barco que é desta que temos o Dilúvio


----------



## GabKoost (14 Nov 2017 às 17:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Tragam o barco que é desta que temos o Dilúvio



Pois sim!

Depois da situação devastadora que temos aguentado, só mesmo um evento diluviano desta natureza para acabar com a seca da forma mais irónica possível.

Ou seja, com incrível destruição dos terrenos afectados pelos incêndios e consequente poluição das barragens.

Mas mesmo assim, duvido que tenhamos tanta sorte mesmo com o azar que a mesma traria.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2017 às 17:52)

GabKoost disse:


> Mas mesmo assim, duvido que tenhamos tanta sorte mesmo com o azar que a mesma traria.



Penso exactamente o mesmo, mas não nos podemos esquecer do exemplo do Ophelia, a qual foi a chave para alguma instabilidade. Por outro lado, ajudou ao desastre...
Agora também acredito que só uma depressão cavada irá conseguir destruir o bloqueio do AA. É claro se não forem tomadas medidas com tempo, seja com uma depressão cavada e bastante chuva ou um período longo com chuva ligeira, haverá a poluição e erosão. Todos sabemos que será esse o caso, pois a palavra "prevenção" não existe no dicionário da político portuguesa...


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2017 às 17:57)

Esqueçam isso. Não vai ser um dilúvio que vai acabar com a seca. Para restabelecer as reservas vamos precisar de vários meses com precipitação acima da média.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2017 às 18:01)

dahon disse:


> Esqueçam isso. Não vai ser um dilúvio que vai acabar com a seca.



Concordo plenamente com isso. Até porque esse "dilúvio" é um devaneio do GFS, Daí a imagem estar neste tópico, entre sonhos e pesadelos


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2017 às 18:05)

Ora bem!


----------



## criz0r (14 Nov 2017 às 18:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ora bem!



Sabemos que isso é uma maluqueira do GFS, no entanto a acontecer e no local indicado era uma verdadeira tragédia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2017 às 12:51)

Meu querido australiano:   Venha, de lá as enxurradas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Nov 2017 às 21:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ora bem!



Isso é um rato ou uma ratazana?


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2017 às 21:09)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Isso é um rato ou uma ratazana?


Parece um ratão ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 16:39)

Região sul, não se podem queixar. Atenção ilhas !


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2017 às 23:49)

100mm no minho\galiza em 6 horas? GFS, pára com as drogas sff (ou então já bebeu medronho  )


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2017 às 23:52)

Meteofan disse:


> 100mm no minho\galiza em 6 horas? GFS, pára com as drogas sff (ou então já bebeu medronho  )



Será pior um modelo prever algo assim a >300h ou alguém achar que isso irá acontecer quando faltam >300h até lá?


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Nov 2017 às 00:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Será pior um modelo prever algo assim a >300h ou alguém achar que isso irá acontecer quando faltam >300h até lá?


Acho que toda a gente sabe que é um devaneio, que desaparecerá na proxima run. Para alem de ser a 300h está completamente fora do ensemble


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2017 às 00:06)

O que seria deste tópico se o NCEP seguisse os passos do ECMWF e restringisse o modelo a 240h?

Ou então... Quantos devaneios do ECMWF são desconhecidos do público porque não há cartas a partir das 240h?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Nov 2017 às 00:11)

Meteofan disse:


> 100mm no minho\galiza em 6 horas? GFS, pára com as drogas sff (ou então já bebeu medronho  )


Acho mais interessante isto:


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2017 às 00:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acho mais interessante isto:


+300 mm em 1 dia? Bora lá!


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2017 às 12:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> +300 mm em 1 dia? Bora lá!



Era uma catástrofe! 

Felizmente não vai acontecer!


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Nov 2017 às 19:03)

Quem dá mais???


----------



## jonas (29 Nov 2017 às 20:37)

Isto é que era, para alegrar a malta:





Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 11:21)

Isto é que era !
 o sul levaria imensa chuva ....








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Dez 2017 às 11:32)

Infelizmente o ECMWF é só AA


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 11:41)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Infelizmente o ECMWF é só AA


Pode ser que o Europeu vá atrás do GFS, nunca se sabe!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (13 Dez 2017 às 17:08)

Demasiado óbvio


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2017 às 17:10)

The Weatherman disse:


> Demasiado óbvio


Só em sonhos

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2017 às 18:02)

The Weatherman disse:


> Demasiado óbvio



Seria parecido com a Ana, mas mais frio! 

Mas a 348h...


----------



## rozzo (13 Dez 2017 às 18:03)

Pois, está bem...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2017 às 18:11)

Sonhar não custa, mas já sabemos que quando chegar o dia, nada disso vai acontecer.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2017 às 18:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sonhar não custa, mas já sabemos que quando chegar o dia, nada disso vai acontecer.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2017 às 18:53)

Tiagolco disse:


>


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Dez 2017 às 19:18)

rozzo disse:


> Pois, está bem...



Nunca! 
O que nos espera é isto:


----------



## jonas (13 Dez 2017 às 19:28)

Versão muito otimista:





rozzo disse:


> Pois, está bem...



Versão um pouco realista, e um pouco pessimista:


c0ldPT disse:


> Nunca!
> O que nos espera é isto:






ps:desculpem o off-topic


----------



## guimeixen (16 Dez 2017 às 11:56)

Previsão automática do IPMA, neve aqui para Braga e no dia de Natal.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2017 às 12:03)

guimeixen disse:


> Previsão automática do IPMA, neve aqui para Braga e no dia de Natal.



E o que dizes do vento indefinido??? 

PS: e pelo que reparei agora, chega a nevar nas praias  Alguém abusou no medronho...


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2017 às 12:16)

Não imaginam o quanto me ri sozinho com estas duas previsões automáticas do IPMA. Então comprovem:











https://pt.distance.to/Porto/Matosinhos


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Dez 2017 às 13:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não imaginam o quanto me ri sozinho com estas duas previsões automáticas do IPMA. Então comprovem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natal branco na praia de Matosinhos? Assino já!


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Dez 2017 às 14:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não imaginam o quanto me ri sozinho com estas duas previsões automáticas do IPMA. Então comprovem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É o IPMA a querer dar uma prenda de Natal à malta.
No dia 25 só lá deve estar o estagiário.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2017 às 15:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> É o IPMA a querer dar uma prenda de Natal à malta.
> No dia 25 só lá deve estar o estagiário.



Neve até S. Martinho do Porto... Medronho a mais, só pode...


----------



## JCARL (16 Dez 2017 às 20:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Neve até S. Martinho do Porto... Medronho a mais, só pode...


O IPMA está a ir (penso eu de que!) do modelo do ECMWF nas 222 horas:

https://www.tiempo.com/modelos/pt-europa-ecmwf-87.htm

Se acontece-se era giro. Mas penso que não era a primeira vez que acontecia e nem seria a última.
Há alguns anos atrás nevou no litoral durante o dia (Lisboa inclusive) e no interior está um dia normal.


----------



## JCARL (16 Dez 2017 às 20:13)

Vejam este artigo. Só a descrição dos acontecimentos em que nevou, em:

http://www.astropt.org/2012/02/14/n...e-frio-o-que-aconteceu-ao-aquecimento-global/


----------



## hurricane (16 Dez 2017 às 22:31)

JCARL disse:


> Vejam este artigo. Só a descrição dos acontecimentos em que nevou, em:
> 
> http://www.astropt.org/2012/02/14/n...e-frio-o-que-aconteceu-ao-aquecimento-global/



Ver o Mondego com blocos de gelo hoje em dia seria o mesmo que ver vacas ou porcos a voar.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2017 às 22:58)

Isto é que era de valor 









Vamos acompanhando.

Este modelo continua optimista para Janeiro, É aguardar para ver mas esperanças são 0.


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2017 às 23:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Este modelo continua muito optimista para Janeiro. É aguardar para ver mas esperanças são 0.



Para quem já perdeu todas as esperanças a tua insistência em procurar modelos que indiquem chuva é deveras interessante 

Quanto ao CFS, e felizmente para muitos incluindo tu, ele também erra abismalmente.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2017 às 23:21)

Orion disse:


> Para quem já perdeu todas as esperanças a tua insistência em procurar modelos que indiquem chuva é deveras interessante
> 
> Quanto ao CFS, e felizmente para muitos incluindo tu, ele também erra abismalmente.


É? Ainda bem. Uma coisa é procurar, outra, é ter esperanças que se concretize, penso que ainda há alguma diferença.

Não estou a dizer que vai ser assim como mostra. O CFS tem 4 run's por dia, não foi só isso que mostrou ao longo de novembro, maior parte sempre mostrou um mês abaixo da média. Pode falhar, no norte se chover após o natal, mas na região sul era preciso caírem mais de 80mm para ficar na média, essa imagem no meio de tantas run's e dias, vale praticamente 0. 
Quanto a Janeiro, neste momento à medida que se aproxima o mês, tem mostrado sempre anomalia positiva, tal como disse, é aguardar para ver.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2017 às 00:08)

joralentejano disse:


> É? Ainda bem. Uma coisa é procurar, outra, é ter esperanças que se concretize, penso que ainda há alguma diferença.



Para aumentar a esperança 






Brinco mas esse modelo faz parte do NMME que o NWS usa (mais abaixo).



joralentejano disse:


> O CFS tem 4 run's por dia, não foi só isso que mostrou ao longo de novembro, maior parte sempre mostrou um mês abaixo da média.



Se queres um Janeiro chuvoso não percebo a ênfase no CFS (já te mostrei que a sua eficácia a longo prazo é discutível) até porque também o ECMWF mostra isso e é consistentemente visto como o melhor modelo.

Na meteorologia moderna não se usa um ou outro modelo para se fazer as previsões (sazonais e não só). Isso ocorre tanto na Europa como nos EUA. A malta é que tenta depositar as esperanças no modelo que mais convém


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2017 às 00:25)

Orion disse:


> Brinco mas esse modelo faz parte do NMME que o NWS usa (mais abaixo).





Orion disse:


> como nos EUA.





> The NMME models include the CFSv2, two versions of the Canadian model CMC1 and CMC2, NOAA’ Geophysical Fluid Dynamic (GFDL), National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA), the National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR), and the ensemble mean of all the models.



 https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/analysis/models/?model=nmme&region=atl&pkg=T2ma&runtime=2017120800&fh=1 

Pronto, cá deixo mais um portal de previsões sazonais  O CFS semanal e mensal está no canto superior direito (climate). Mudar localização em Region (canto inferior esquerdo).


----------



## JCARL (17 Dez 2017 às 13:38)

hurricane disse:


> Ver o Mondego com blocos de gelo hoje em dia seria o mesmo que ver vacas ou porcos a voar.



Hoje em dia é tudo possível. Que há coisas estranhas, há!
É como as bruxas. Não acreditamos que existam. Mas que as há, há!
E também há voar e voar, pode ser como o crocodilo duma anedota que voava baixinho!


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Dez 2017 às 13:58)

hurricane disse:


> Ver o Mondego com blocos de gelo hoje em dia seria o mesmo que ver vacas ou porcos a voar.



Discordo, o Mondego nasce na serra da Estrela... não deve ser dificil ver blocos de gelo junto à nascente


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Dez 2017 às 18:23)

O quão dificíl é uma entrada atlântica desta magnitude nos atingir?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2017 às 20:58)

c0ldPT disse:


> O quão dificíl é uma entrada atlântica desta magnitude nos atingir?


Isto é o sonho de qualquer meteolouco! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (26 Dez 2017 às 00:12)

c0ldPT disse:


> O quão dificíl é uma entrada atlântica desta magnitude nos atingir?



Deve ser 0,01%


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Dez 2017 às 11:25)

c0ldPT disse:


> O quão dificíl é uma entrada atlântica desta magnitude nos atingir?



O ECM continua essa previsão, mesmo depois de 120h desse modelo de sonho...


----------



## rozzo (30 Dez 2017 às 12:43)

Isto era o Setup perfeito, sequência de muitos passos difíceis até à carta perfeita para eventos memoráveis de neve em PT.
Sempre altamente improvável de tudo se conjugar para assim acontecer infelizmente...
Diria que todos os eventos de neve a cotas baixas generalizados em Portugal terão ocorrido desta forma ou extremamente parecida:

1) a dorsal que tanto nos chateia afasta-se um pouco para W para a zona dos Açores;
2) uma depressão em cavamento passa mesmo junto à dorsal e o fluxo forte de sul no flanco Oeste estica a dorsal até norte
3) milagrosamente a dorsal estica e "aguenta" até altas latitudes permitindo o mergulho artico em direcção à península
4) finalmente, ainda é preciso que essa mesma dorsal esticada ainda "incline" a altas latitudes em direcção ao UK, para esse mergulho frio ao vir para sul não ser efémero, e sim ficar "bloqueado" mesmo por cima de nós.

Enfim, demasiadas coisas que têm de acontecer no sítio certo e na ordem certa... Daí a sua raridade no nosso país infelizmente.

Ali até ao passo 3 ainda temos alguns eventos por ano, mas nesse Setup, os mergulhos avançam sempre para Leste, e ou nos passam "de raspão" em direcção ao Mediterrâneo, ou na melhor das hipóteses passam em cheio em cima de nós, mas demasiado depressa para a situação ser realmente extraordinária e o frio "assentar" de forma generalizada, conjugando frio artico/continental e instabilidade, e permitir alguma coisa mais épica, uma vez que mantém alguma componente Atlântica.


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Dez 2017 às 15:08)

Para relembrar, no ano passado a 22 de março (Primavera!) tivemos uma entrada fria atlântica semelhante que no seu ponto máximo atingiu os -4ºC aos 850hpa e -34ºC aos 500hpa. Muitos no fórum falavam "Ai se fosse Janeiro...". Na tarde desse dia houve muitos relatos de neve entre os 250-300m aqui na zona, sendo que eu próprio VI cair neve aos 280m perto de Baltar... Bem, se esta possível entrada se cumprir como mostra o gfs a cota deverá ser substancialmente mais baixa que nesse dia. E adivinhem, seria em JANEIRO!


----------



## tone (6 Jan 2018 às 23:13)

rozzo disse:


> Isto era o Setup perfeito, sequência de muitos passos difíceis até à carta perfeita para eventos memoráveis de neve em PT.
> Sempre altamente improvável de tudo se conjugar para assim acontecer infelizmente...
> Diria que todos os eventos de neve a cotas baixas generalizados em Portugal terão ocorrido desta forma ou extremamente parecida:
> 
> ...


Pode-se dizer que esta previsão acertou mais ou menos em que percentagem no que está a decorrer? Ou não tem nada a ver?


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2018 às 17:48)

Parece que o padrão continuará sendo uma corrente perturbada de oeste, trazendo boa chuva e até entradas de frio marítimas, mau para a neve a cotas baixas. Mas se forem como essa venham elas que eu agradeço :


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2018 às 19:25)

tone disse:


> Pode-se dizer que esta previsão acertou mais ou menos em que percentagem no que está a decorrer? Ou não tem nada a ver?



Até acertou bastante bem.
A configuração foi basicamente aquela, talvez um bocadinho mais a Este do que o previsto inicialmente, para sorte de nuestros hermanos.

Infelizmente, como vimos, o frio "disponível" não era suficiente para ser comparável a outros eventos com sinóptica semelhante.
A isso não deve ser o alheio o facto da Europa estar bastante "quente"...


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 12:07)

Vamos lá ver ...





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2018 às 20:37)

Saída muito interessante do ECMWF a conseguir milagrosamente um bom fluxo continental de ar frio, no entanto o ponto negativo é a ausência de precipitação
O cavado de dia 25, dá origem a uma cut-off retrógrada, o AA desvia-se mais para oeste dos Açores e simultaneamente para latitudes mais a norte. A cut-off é reabsorvida pela entrada de ar frio continental...


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jan 2018 às 20:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Saída muito interessante do ECMWF a conseguir milagrosamente um bom fluxo continental de ar frio, no entanto o ponto negativo é a ausência de precipitação
> O cavado de dia 25, dá origem a uma cut-off retrógrada, o AA desvia-se mais para oeste dos Açores e simultaneamente para latitudes mais a norte. A cut-off é reabsorvida pela entrada de ar frio continental...


Além da precipitação nula o frio também não é nada demais...


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2018 às 21:00)

c0ldPT disse:


> Além da precipitação nula o frio também não é nada demais...


Com aquele frio em altura e tendo em conta que se trataria de um fluxo mais continental já devia dar para ter minimas bastante baixas e para além disso se houvesse precipitação, não era descabido aguaceiros de neve a rondar uma cota de 500/400m ou menos nas regiões mais interiores.


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jan 2018 às 21:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Com aquele frio em altura e tendo em conta que se trataria de um fluxo mais continental já devia dar para ter minimas bastante baixas e para além disso se houvesse precipitação, não era descabido aguaceiros de neve a rondar uma cota de 500/400m ou menos nas regiões mais interiores.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk


Com uma entrada atlântica teríamos precipitação e cotas quase iguais... desculpem mas para uma entrada de NE é muito fraquinha.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2018 às 22:58)

c0ldPT disse:


> Com uma entrada atlântica teríamos precipitação e cotas quase iguais... desculpem mas para uma entrada de NE é muito fraquinha.



Eu não disse em nenhum lado que era uma ótima entrada continental, apenas quis complementar o meu primeiro post e não desvalorizar totalmente a saída, porque na minha opinião não era caso para isso. No entanto eu acho que nem vale muito a pena estarmos a ter esta discussão, porque eu duvido que esta saída não se trate de um devaneio do ECMWF, ou não estaríamos no tópico das previsões incomuns ou de sonho. Publiquei porque achei interessante a tendência que o ECMWF estabeleceu apesar da grande improbabilidade que havia.

É evidente que não é das melhores entradas continentais que já vi, e nisso estamos de acordo, e nesse ponto faço até um comparativo abaixo, com a entrada continental que tivemos antes do famoso dia 10 de Jan de 2010, as diferenças são claras, e o frio instalado na época foi mais, tanto aqui como na Europa, com uma iso de -4ºC aos 850hPa em todo o interior quando nevava, e havia alguma precipitação a chegar do Oceano, mas convém não esquecer que aquele evento deu cotas de neve inferiores a 300m, em muito locais a cota bateu nos 100m e menos, como se viu no litoral norte e noutros pontos.

Cá estão as duas cartas:
2010 (não consegui arranjar a carta do ECMWF para este dia, por isso fui buscar a carta do GFS):




2018:





Nesta carta, e reitero a minha opinião, a cota de neve (se houvesse precipitação) deveria rondar os 400m, há uma iso de -3ºC aos 850hPa em muitos locais do interior, e bastante frio aos 500hPa com uma iso de -33ºC, sendo que no extremo norte deveria ser inclusivamente mais baixa talvez também ligeiramente abaixo dos 300m, e eventualmente em alguns locais mais junto à fronteira onde se acumulasse mais frio, ainda agora o nosso colega joralentejano no dia 7 de Janeiro com aquela cut-off no interior espanhol viu umas amostras de neve, e o frio que o GFS modelava não era nada de mais, uns -30ºC aos 500hPa, e pouco menos que 0ºC aos 850hPa e essa cut-off também não foi originada tão pouco de uma entrada com muitos traços continentais.

Os eventos de neve com características continentais são muito mais imprevisíveis que as famosas entradas oceânicas, os modelos globais por norma não modelam muito bem as cotas, e acabam por ficar abaixo do previsto.

Agora e também a título comparativo, com uma entrada atlântica precisas de uns -4ºC aos 850hPa e -35ºC aos 500hPa para teres alguma neve acumulada aos 400m, enquanto que também dá para ter neve acumulada com menos frio em altura e numa entrada continental, do ponto de vista da precipitação é preciso ter sorte em ambos os casos, porque se em algumas situações o pós-frontal é insuficiente nas horas de maior frio, nas entradas continentais também é difícil arranjar instabilidade. Agora é natural que me digas que já viste mais neve com entradas oceânicas do que com continentais, mas para isso basta olhar para a frequência com que ocorrem as entradas continentais, e em quantas dessas houve instabilidade.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Jan 2018 às 00:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu não disse em nenhum lado que era uma ótima entrada continental, apenas quis complementar o meu primeiro post e não desvalorizar totalmente a saída, porque na minha opinião não era caso para isso. No entanto eu acho que nem vale muito a pena estarmos a ter esta discussão, porque eu duvido que esta saída não se trate de um devaneio do ECMWF, ou não estaríamos no tópico das previsões incomuns ou de sonho. Publiquei porque achei interessante a tendência que o ECMWF estabeleceu apesar da grande improbabilidade que havia.
> 
> É evidente que não é das melhores entradas continentais que já vi, e nisso estamos de acordo, e nesse ponto faço até um comparativo abaixo, com a entrada continental que tivemos antes do famoso dia 10 de Jan de 2010, as diferenças são claras, e o frio instalado na época foi mais, tanto aqui como na Europa, com uma iso de -4ºC aos 850hPa em todo o interior quando nevava, e havia alguma precipitação a chegar do Oceano, mas convém não esquecer que aquele evento deu cotas de neve inferiores a 300m, em muito locais a cota bateu nos 100m e menos, como se viu no litoral norte e noutros pontos.
> 
> ...


Sim concordo com cada palavra que disseste, apenas referi que para uma entrada de NE não é nada de especial como mostra *nesta saída*, mas já se sabe que a esta distância, tanto pode desaparecer, aumentar frio ou diminuir.  Aliás, acredito que se esta tendência se mantiver não descartaria mais tarde ou mais cedo o ECM modelar um evento semelhante ao 10/1/10, as semelhanças na sinóptica são óbvias (Já agora bem visto por ti fazer essa comparação).  Nesse dia, lembro-me que caiu uns flocos minúsculos por esta zona alguns minutos. A última vez que caiu o elemento branco "no meu quintal", provavelmente


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2018 às 11:28)




----------



## tone (22 Jan 2018 às 14:08)

Snifa disse:


>


Eu acho que preferia o tempo em que vivia na ignorância meteorológica (não é que agora perceba muito), pelo menos não andava adiantado no tempo... adiantado no calendário e na esperança.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2018 às 14:18)

tone disse:


> Eu acho que preferia o tempo em que vivia na ignorância meteorológica (não é que agora perceba muito), pelo menos não andava adiantado no tempo... adiantado no calendário e na esperança.



Tens bom remédio... Deixa de seguir previsões, modelos etc...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2018 às 15:31)

MSantos disse:


> Tens bom remédio... Deixa de seguir previsões modelos etc...



Antigamente não havia esperança de nada e acontecia sempre, agora, existe a esperança de acontecer e nada acontece.

Herculano
(22/01/2018)

Daqui a 100 anos, vão recordar-se de mim e vou ficar famoso.


----------



## tone (22 Jan 2018 às 18:20)

MSantos disse:


> Tens bom remédio... Deixa de seguir previsões, modelos etc...


Estou a tentar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jan 2018 às 01:12)

Ensemble:


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2018 às 09:11)

*Off-topic*

Não façam "chat" nesta página, serve para mostrar saídas interessantes ou completamente anormais, não para conversas e mais conversas.
Temos de manter a casa um pouco mais arrumada...


----------



## rozzo (24 Jan 2018 às 11:41)

*Lake-effect snow* no Golfo de Cadiz e ao largo da costa alentejana. 
Esperemos sentados...


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Jan 2018 às 12:16)

rozzo disse:


> *Lake-effect snow* no Golfo de Cadiz e ao largo da costa alentejana.



Mais próximo das praias podíamos ter os Jogos Olímpicos de Inverno em Odeceixe ou na Manta Rota 

Edit: @Pek queres ver  que, em Benidorm, também irão investir no turismo de inverno


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2018 às 13:00)

rozzo disse:


> *Lake-effect snow* no Golfo de Cadiz e ao largo da costa alentejana.
> Esperemos sentados...


No caso é _bay-effect snow _


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2018 às 13:02)

rozzo disse:


> *Lake-effect snow* no Golfo de Cadiz e ao largo da costa alentejana.
> Esperemos sentados...



Analisando, o GFS diria que vai acontecer em terra e no litoral do sotavento Algarvio e com neve ás carradas e quase no mesmo dia como em 1954. Haja fé, que o ano passado, o GFS foi o único a ver neve por aqui e ela caiu pouca mas caiu. 

Era, engraçado se caísse por aqui, novamente, ia ver muito pessoal a atirar-se das janelas no Norte e Centro.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2018 às 00:26)




----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2018 às 11:01)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2018 às 17:28)

Bem.. 

O GFS anda muito fresquinho..

A verdadeira entrada continental, fazendo lembrar o Fevereiro de 1954, embora não tão extrema


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2018 às 17:36)

Atenção que não falta assim tanto tempo e o GFS continua a insistir neste cenário:


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2018 às 18:30)

O GFS está praticamente sozinho nisso...
Neste momento não lhe dou muito crédito.


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2018 às 18:46)

O ECM continua a prever um cenário horrível, como não poderia deixar de ser, o AA vai-nos passar a perna mais uma vez


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jan 2018 às 18:48)

ISO -8 com aquele vento de E/NE. Ia ser um dia fresquinho.


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Jan 2018 às 18:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> ISO -8 com aquele vento de E/NE. Ia ser um dia fresquinho.


Bastante...e talvez não só fresquinho, nessa mesma hora há alguma precipitação no Nordeste  Mais depressa se vê um porco a voar do que isso acontecer...


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2018 às 19:14)

É o único modelo a prever neve a 400 m no dia 1 fevereiro ....








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2018 às 19:35)

O GFS não está assim tão sozinho, pelo menos relativamente à chegada de ar frio continental à PI (os chineses, japoneses e canadianos também são gente), agora efetivamente o ECMWF, parece ser uma pedra no sapato :

GEM (coloca a massa de ar mais para leste, mas sem precipitação na altura do frio):





CMA (boa entrada continental, ainda que um pouco puxada a leste também, vê também precipitação na altura de maior frio) :





JMA (entrada continental mais fraca, mas até com alguma precipitação):


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2018 às 19:59)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O GFS não está assim tão sozinho, pelo menos relativamente à chegada de ar frio continental à PI (os chineses, japoneses e canadianos também são gente), agora efetivamente o ECMWF, parece ser uma pedra no sapato :
> 
> GEM (coloca a massa de ar mais para leste, mas sem precipitação na altura do frio):
> 
> ...


Falei sozinho no sentido da conjugação frio/neve
É possível que possamos ser afetados por essa massa de ar frio continental, a questão é se será seca ou húmida e se terá potencial para o ar frio não ficar retido todo em Espanha.


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2018 às 20:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O GFS não está assim tão sozinho, pelo menos relativamente à chegada de ar frio continental à PI (os chineses, japoneses e canadianos também são gente),








E os alemães? Não são gente?


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2018 às 20:23)

Orion disse:


> E os alemães? Não são gente?



São, mas os amigos asiáticos e canadianos metem mais frio cá no cantinho à beira mar-plantado e alguns com precipitação, o ICON está sovina como o ECMWF e despeja a massa de ar frio no mediterrâneo, é mal dos modelos europeus

Mas pronto não façamos off-topic aqui


----------



## hurricane (25 Jan 2018 às 20:38)

Bem que guerra! Isto porque a acontecer seria finalmente frio na Belgica. Mas como tenho tendencia a acreditar no ECM, duvido que venha alguma. Deverá ser uma entrada de raspao como o frio todo a ser puxado para Leste por causa do AA. Ja estou habituado a isto.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2018 às 17:54)

O GFS continua a insistir na divisão do vórtice polar:




O que traria consequências interessantes: 








Mas claro, tudo "lá muito pra frente" ainda.


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2018 às 23:09)

Conto 5 entradas frias. 




*Atenção que estamos a falar da saída das 18z do GFS*. Não ganhem muitas esperanças!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2018 às 23:10)

E esta? Pouco que podia ser bom ainda. (Portalegre)


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2018 às 23:21)

Emoldurem isto!


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2018 às 23:22)

E esta? Rebuliçoooo 




Upsss @Tiagolco tivemos a mesma ideia 
Então a ver de outra perspectiva:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Jan 2018 às 23:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Emoldurem isto!


Se os jornalistas consultassem o GFS....


----------



## criz0r (31 Jan 2018 às 23:37)

@Tiagolco ia mesmo agora postar isso. Acho que a probabilidade de me sair o Euro Milhões consegue ser mais alta .

Mais um painel para a história deste tópico.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Fev 2018 às 10:59)




----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2018 às 16:04)

Bom, venha rapidamente uma dose dos tais _cAAlmex_ que andam por aí a receitar, porque uma pessoa vê uma saída destas, e por mais cautela que queira ter para não ter desilusões...torna-se impossível não ficar ansioso...
Dias a fio com fluxo gélido e temperaturas baixíssimas não só nos níveis baixos, como nos níveis altos, então as cartas de dia 7 são qualquer coisa...
Na verdade é o padrão que andamos anos ou décadas à espera que aconteça... Mas é só um modelo, e a uma semana de distância. 







Voltando ao modo cautela. Apesar de sonho, está (como é óbvio pela nossa geografia) completamente no limite entre nos atingir, ou simplesmente ser uma semana delirante apenas do lado de lá da fronteira.


----------



## hurricane (1 Fev 2018 às 16:27)

rozzo disse:


> Bom, venha rapidamente uma dose dos tais _cAAlmex_ que andam por aí a receitar, porque uma pessoa vê uma saída destas, e por mais cautela que queira ter para não ter desilusões...torna-se impossível não ficar ansioso...
> Dias a fio com fluxo gélido e temperaturas baixíssimas não só nos níveis baixos, como nos níveis altos, então as cartas de dia 7 são qualquer coisa...
> Na verdade é o padrão que andamos anos ou décadas à espera que aconteça... Mas é só um modelo, e a uma semana de distância.
> 
> ...



De facto essa sinoptica é a ideal para neve a cotas baixas em Portugal! Quem diria que ainda iriamos ter algo assim no Inverno. Realmente a meteorologia é a coisa mais fascinante que existe.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 16:34)

rozzo disse:


> Bom, venha rapidamente uma dose dos tais _cAAlmex_ que andam por aí a receitar, porque uma pessoa vê uma saída destas, e por mais cautela que queira ter para não ter desilusões...torna-se impossível não ficar ansioso...
> Dias a fio com fluxo gélido e temperaturas baixíssimas não só nos níveis baixos, como nos níveis altos, então as cartas de dia 7 são qualquer coisa...
> Na verdade é o padrão que andamos anos ou décadas à espera que aconteça... Mas é só um modelo, e a uma semana de distância.
> 
> ...


_cAAlmex_ onde andas... Se isto não se concretizar vamos todos ficar com uma cabeça...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2018 às 16:41)

Repitam comigo: "*Não ter esperanças, não ter esperanças, não ter esperanças!*"


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

Já agora, devíamos "emoldurar" este meteograma do GFS12 para a posteridade, antes que saia na próxima run das 18.
2 dias de neve em Lisboa.


----------



## tone (1 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

Falta muito tempo, é para esquecer!
(repitam comigo)


----------



## Thomar (1 Fev 2018 às 17:17)

rozzo disse:


> Já agora, devíamos "emoldurar" este meteograma do GFS12 para a posteridade, antes que saia na próxima run das 18.
> 2 dias de neve em Lisboa.



Se a comunicação social vê isto, "Inverno Global".


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2018 às 17:31)

rozzo disse:


> Já agora, devíamos "emoldurar" este meteograma do GFS12 para a posteridade, antes que saia na próxima run das 18.
> 2 dias de neve em Lisboa.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Fev 2018 às 17:57)

tone disse:


> Falta muito tempo, é para esquecer!
> (repitam comigo)



Falta muito tempo, é para esquecer!
(repitam comigo)


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2018 às 18:13)

Snifa disse:


>







Falta muito tempo é para esquecer!!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2018 às 18:49)

Não mexe mais nos modelos, GFS 12z com 5mm de neve para aqui, maioria a cota 0


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2018 às 18:55)

Até aqui 1,5mm tudo em neve  se na Segunda feira mantiver este delírio ai acredito que se concretize.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2018 às 19:01)

Boa saída 12 do modelo ECM 
️️️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Fev 2018 às 19:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não mexe mais nos modelos, GFS 12z com 5mm de neve para aqui, maioria a cota 0


Verdade cota 0, vamos lá começar a rezar


----------



## MipsUc (1 Fev 2018 às 19:04)

joselamego disse:


> Boa saída 12 do modelo ECM
> ️️️
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Não é muito boa do ponto de vista que a precipitação que estava prevista para o dia 7/02 passou toda para dia 9/02. O dia 9/02 está um sonho, mas até lá ainda corre muita água de baixo da ponte.

Dia 7/02 run das 00h ECM







Run 12h:


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 19:54)

A saída das 12z do ECM sai um pouco do cenário esperado por quase todos os modelos quanto ao dia 6/7. Põe a precipitação e frio ao largo da costa  Talvez seja uma saída isolada...


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Fev 2018 às 20:13)

Muito bom... Pelo menos 4 dias com Iso -4ºC aos 850hpa ou inferior no Norte e Centro segundo a média do ECM 12Z :




Fenomenal, as previsões melhoram de dia para dia e todos os modelos em concordância com bastante frio. Nós merecemos


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Fev 2018 às 16:38)




----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2018 às 20:55)




----------



## pe5cinco5 (4 Fev 2018 às 00:47)

Será que *96 horas* ainda será *pouco provável* que exista a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros *com neve* em várias regiões de Portugal, de Norte a Sul?






Um sonho, ou de certo modo, percentagem positiva (+50%) de realidade? Ou 96 horas ainda é longe para certezas?


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2018 às 06:26)

Saída 0 GFS

Sonho, devaneio , possível ?














Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Fev 2018 às 08:47)

Aquilo que o GFS está a modelar (e outros modelos também) seria um sonho para algumas zonas do país principalmente para dia 9.
Obviamente que tudo pode mudar e devemos ter muita cautela.


----------



## jonas (4 Fev 2018 às 08:57)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aquilo que o GFS está a modelar (e outros modelos também) seria um sonho para algumas zonas do país principalmente para dia 9.
> Obviamente que tudo pode mudar e devemos ter muita cautela.


Sem dúvida, no interior poderíamos ter grandes acumulações e depois no pòs-frontal as cotas desciam e ficavam no minimo entre os 100-400m e o Alentejo teria grandes probabilidades de ficar pintado de branco.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2018 às 09:28)

Frio não deverá faltar nos próximos dias, a ISO -4 vai entrar várias vezes, quanto à precipitação, é melhor aguardar mais em cima dos eventos:






Dia 9 parece interessante, pois existe boa probabilidade de precipitação e com frio instalado, mas daqui até lá  ainda são 5 dias...


----------



## Thomar (4 Fev 2018 às 11:19)

O GFS na run das 06H a querer que eu fique doido , neve em Setúbal, Palmela e Serra da Arrábida no próximo Sábado?






O CAAlmex já não funciona para mim...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2018 às 13:01)

A run das 0z estava ainda melhor para aqui, com umas 12h seguidas a nevar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 13:12)

Que é isto?


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2018 às 13:18)

Só a fazerem inveja uns aos outros. Aqui, vai a minha para ficarem a roer de inveja. 











Bem, disse o médico que tinha que tomar os comprimidos todos os dias, como ainda não tomei hoje, estou a delirar, vou ali tomar já volto. 

Fazer Ski no Caldeirão, vou abrir uma estância de ski no Caldeirão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2018 às 13:21)

A ironia destas cartas é ver o norte todo a cota 0 e sem neve, enquanto que o sul leva com ela toda.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2018 às 13:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A ironia destas cartas é ver o norte todo a cota 0 e sem neve, enquanto que o sul leva com ela toda.


Realmente.... nos com condições tão boas para ver neve e o pessoal do Sul mais uma vez com o paio todo....

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Fev 2018 às 13:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Realmente.... nos com condições tão boas para ver neve e o pessoal do Sul mais uma vez com o paio todo....
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


mas como é obvio o sul também não ter neve nestas quantidades... no máximo uns flocos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2018 às 13:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> mas como é obvio o sul também não ter neve nestas quantidades... no máximo uns flocos


Da maneira que estão os modelos pode ter a certeza que acima dos 300m e para acumular...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2018 às 14:02)

*Meteograma para Olhão





*
Aqueles 10% de probabilidade de nevar na 3ª feira de Carnaval, é mais uma loucura.


----------



## tone (4 Fev 2018 às 17:42)

Já houve cartas delirantes com neve para 4 de fevereiro, depois passaram para 7, 8, agora já vai de 10 a 13. 
Apenas um conselho: não depositem demasiada esperança.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2018 às 20:12)

A cota de neve do ECM, para o Algarve, para Sábado, só que o ECM não mostra precipitação. A cota mais baixa no litoral do que nas Serras.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2018 às 16:56)

Ai IPMA IPMA


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2018 às 18:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ai IPMA IPMA


Como é óbvio é uma previsão que não vai corresponder à realidade, nem para São Mamede vai dar para ver neve segundo as últimas saídas, os modelos prometeram muito à uns dias, mas já foi quase tudo por água abaixo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Fev 2018 às 20:16)

Mais uma loucura do GFS


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2018 às 00:47)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mais uma loucura do GFS


Loucura porquê?


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2018 às 19:56)

Mais uma saída de sonho !
Modelo ECM





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2018 às 18:21)

Parece que vai começar mais um surto de sonhos, provavelmente todos furados no fim:


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2018 às 18:45)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Parece que vai começar mais um surto de sonhos, provavelmente todos furados no fim:


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2018 às 19:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Parece que vai começar mais um surto de sonhos, provavelmente todos furados no fim:



Desta é que vai ser, a pura da loucura.  Até lá, bebam Frize.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Fev 2018 às 19:58)

Isto já nem vale a pena sonhar muito, nem que seja no dia anterior a um dado evento frio, o frio propriamente dito é sempre cortado... já nem se fala em precipitação


----------



## dvieira (10 Fev 2018 às 20:08)

Eu já nem ligo ainda por mais a esta distância temporal. Provavelmente na próxima saída irá desaparecer tudo. Mas se calhar é melhor assim para não irmos criando falsas expectativas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Fev 2018 às 20:09)

mas ainda alguém acredita nessas saídas??
Esqueçam chuva e frio.
Estamos condenados a isto não vale a pena ter ilusões que o mês x ou y é que vai ser bom...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2018 às 21:22)

Eu não devia ler este tópico.


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2018 às 23:47)

O _ensemble_ cá para o sítio.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Fev 2018 às 23:47)

Apenas uma bombinha com ventos médios de mais de 100km/h.


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2018 às 17:08)

Frio seco e utópico !








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2018 às 22:26)

Preparar o barco.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2018 às 22:59)

Que loucura  É a saída das 18z mas fica o registo:









Os valores de acumulado que todos desejamos:


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2018 às 23:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Que loucura  É a saída das 18z mas é para ficar registado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O algarvio tem razão !
Vamos preparar o barco ....
Hulmao 
Arca de Noé 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2018 às 02:00)

Só para a posteridade - iso -8 aos 850hPa no Algarve e Alentejo:


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2018 às 16:54)

Ui!


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2018 às 17:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ui!



Está bem está...Pena ser somente no reino da fantasia!


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Fev 2018 às 17:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ui!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2018 às 17:33)

MSantos disse:


> Está bem está...Pena ser somente no reino da fantasia!


Sempre é bom sonhar.


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2018 às 17:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sempre é bom sonhar.



Lá está! O sonho comanda a vida! 

Receio que mais uma vez a dura realidade faça esfumar tudo isso na próxima run, mas dada a distância temporal é o mais provável... Mas voltemos para o sonho!


----------



## dvieira (16 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

Penso que apenas dará para mais uma moldura. Na próxima saída provavelmente desaparecerá tudo como já estamos habituados. Será que existe alguma estatística do que saí nos modelos e no que realmente acontece. Seria interessante de se fazer.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Fev 2018 às 17:48)

dvieira disse:


> Penso que apenas dará para mais uma moldura. Na próxima saída provavelmente desaparecerá tudo como já estamos habituados. Será que existe alguma estatística do que saí nos modelos e no que realmente acontece. Seria interessante de se fazer.


Depende.
Quando prevêem sol e AA, acertam quase sempre.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Fev 2018 às 19:43)

Pek disse:


> Ficção científica, mas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pek, esta é digna de emoldurar :


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Fev 2018 às 20:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pek, esta é digna de emoldurar :




Muito dificilmente isso vai acontecer até porque o ensemble está diferente o mais provável é nas próximas saídas esse cenário desaparecer entradas continentais é tudo o que não precisamos, de qualquer modo a moldura é bonita


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Fev 2018 às 20:17)

António josé Sales disse:


> Muito dificilmente isso vai acontecer até porque o ensemble está diferente o mais provável é nas próximas saídas esse cenário desaparecer entradas continentais é tudo o que não precisamos, de qualquer modo a moldura é bonita



Sim esta é só mais uma saída do turbilhão de informações que andam nos modelos a propósito do split do vórtice Ainda poderá ser verdade nunca se sabe, mas com esta magnitude não acredito.

Uma entrada continental, tal como expliquei no seguimento livre, pode trazer algumas vantagens no estabelecimento do padrão de NAO-, mas para isso é preciso que ocorra a união da instabilidade atlântica com a "continental", isso poderia fazer subir o jet às nossas latitudes e introduzir uma corrente de oeste perturbada .


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2018 às 20:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pek, esta é digna de emoldurar :



Glaciation incoming


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Fev 2018 às 19:47)

Pek disse:


> O modelo europeu continua para bingo
> 
> 
> 
> ...











1 in=2,54 cm


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Fev 2018 às 23:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> 1 in=2,54 cm



Isto entra para o Top das melhores cartas que já vi, senão a melhor.


----------



## cookie (21 Fev 2018 às 15:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> 1 in=2,54 cm


Querias querias batatas com enguias... Acho que a última vez que nevou por VC deve ter sido lá para 2007 talvez?... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2018 às 15:30)

cookie disse:


> Querias querias batatas com enguias... Acho que a última vez que nevou por VC deve ter sido lá para 2007 talvez?...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Em 2009 caíram uns farrapos na cidade  lolol 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (21 Fev 2018 às 21:02)

Por acaso gostava de voltar a ver uns farrapitos por estas bandas, mesmo que derretessem ao tocar no chão. A minha filhota ia delirar!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2018 às 21:15)

Vamos ter muita chuva a neve fica para outro ano...


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Fev 2018 às 21:22)

miguel disse:


> Vamos ter muita chuva a neve fica para outro ano...


Esperemos que ao menos a chuva venha mesmo... Mas essa da neve ficar para outro ano é boa, se não tivermos neve a cotas pouco habituais com este padrão nunca a iremos ter tão cedo, talvez daqui a uns 30 anos com sorte Quanto á chuva essa é a prioridade pois sem ela não há neve, não há nada a não ser seca e desgraça.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2018 às 21:25)

c0ldPT disse:


> Esperemos que ao menos a chuva venha mesmo... Mas essa da neve ficar para outro ano é boa, se não tivermos neve a cotas pouco habituais com este padrão nunca a iremos ter tão cedo, talvez daqui a uns 30 anos com sorte Quanto á chuva essa é a prioridade pois sem ela não há neve, não há nada a não ser seca e desgraça.



Anos de neve e frio sao por norma mais secos principalmente a sul, coisa que de todo nao estamos a precisar nem agora nem nos proximos meses (falando ja no proximo inverno)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Fev 2018 às 21:26)

Amantes da neve...não vejam o ECMWF...
A chuva essa tem de vir, não temos opção, se domingo os modelos recuam meto baixa! Hahaha.


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2018 às 21:39)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Amantes da neve...não vejam o ECMWF...
> A chuva essa tem de vir, não temos opção, se domingo os modelos recuam meto baixa! Hahaha.


Meteo Trás-os-Montes , além do ECMWF, o GEM também está colocar neve entre os dias 28/1 março ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2018 às 08:48)

joselamego disse:


> Meteo Trás-os-Montes , além do ECMWF, o GEM também está colocar neve entre os dias 28/1 março ....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk














Mas o importante é que a chuva venha!


----------



## irpsit (22 Fev 2018 às 09:19)

Este evento siberiano (que surge após dia 25 e extende-se durante a primeira quinzena de Marco), trará quase com toda a certeza um Marco húmido para Portugal, e frio. Portanto os desejos de chuva em todo o país, e neve no interior norte serao satisfeitos.

Também parece ser um evento propício para episódios de neve a cotas baixas. Mas sendo já inicio de Marco é melhor nao depositar muita esperanca. Ainda assim acho que alguns locais a cotas baixas vao ver a tao esperada neve.

Já para Maio os modelos da accuweather prevem o regresso da seca e calor, uma primavera geralmente seca na metade ocidental da Europa.


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2018 às 09:21)

irpsit disse:


> Este evento siberiano (que surge após dia 25 e extende-se durante a primeira quinzena de Marco), trará quase com toda a certeza um Marco húmido para Portugal, e frio. Portanto os desejos de chuva em todo o país, e neve no interior norte serao satisfeitos.
> 
> Também parece ser um evento propício para episódios de neve a cotas baixas. Mas sendo já inicio de Marco é melhor nao depositar muita esperanca. Ainda assim acho que alguns locais a cotas baixas vao ver a tao esperada neve.
> 
> Já para Maio os modelos da accuweather prevem o regresso da seca e calor, uma primavera geralmente seca na metade ocidental da Europa.


O accuweather está a dar um março chuvoso e algo fresco ...
Abril também poderá ter alguma chuva! Maio começará o calor!
Resumindo: março será o melhor mês de chuva!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Raincold (22 Fev 2018 às 09:38)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Amantes da neve...não vejam o ECMWF...
> A chuva essa tem de vir, não temos opção, se domingo os modelos recuam meto baixa! Hahaha.




Isso não é bem assim , até é exatamente o contrário . Uma circulação atlântica prolongada traz por arrastamento belos eventos de neve , basta ver o histórico de anos anteriores.
Mas claro que estamos a falar de cotas altas e médias/ altas , para cotas baixas já não é nada propício ( para aqui deverá vir muita chuva , que é muito boa ) .


----------



## Raincold (22 Fev 2018 às 09:45)

irpsit disse:


> Este evento siberiano (que surge após dia 25 e extende-se durante a primeira quinzena de Marco), trará quase com toda a certeza um Marco húmido para Portugal, e frio. Portanto os desejos de chuva em todo o país, e neve no interior norte serao satisfeitos.
> 
> Também parece ser um evento propício para episódios de neve a cotas baixas. Mas sendo já inicio de Marco é melhor nao depositar muita esperanca. Ainda assim acho que alguns locais a cotas baixas vao ver a tao esperada neve.
> 
> Já para Maio os modelos da accuweather prevem o regresso da seca e calor, uma primavera geralmente seca na metade ocidental da Europa.




Maio já é ficção científica , quando os modelos até nas previsões a 10 dias fartam - se de dar piruetas .

Não me importava que fosse como em 2014 em que tivemos uma primavera chuvosa e depois algum calor logo em maio , mas com muita instabilidade atmosférica .


----------



## irpsit (22 Fev 2018 às 11:43)

Os sudden stratospheric warming (SSW) events de Janeiro de 2009 e final de 2009, resultaram em vagas de frio na Europa, nesses dois invernos, especialmente no Reino Unido e Europa central.

Algures durante esses eventos, Portugal viu neve à cota zero. No Porto em Jan 2009 e em Lisboa em Jan 2010.

Este evento SSW parece ser similar, portanto há alguma possibilidade de vermos surpresas.
O vortex de frio ainda está na Finlandia e Moscovo (onde as temperaturas estao bem abaixo dos -20°C), mas irá deslocar-se para a Europa central durante o fim de semana.


----------



## Raincold (22 Fev 2018 às 12:16)

Apesar do que muitas vezes se lê por aqui ( e não só) não é assim tão incomum nevar a cotas mais baixas em março . Até pelo contrário , fazendo um apanhado dos nevões nas últimas décadas , há registos de mais eventos de neve em março e abril do que em novembro e dezembro .

Sinceramente , vendo os modelos , parece estar em formação um quadro complexo para os próximos tempos . Quem sabe que após a monotonia meteorológica dos últimos anos , não poderemos vivenciar tempos meteorológicos interessantes nas próximas semanas , aparecendo um pouco de tudo ?


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Fev 2018 às 15:59)

Raincold disse:


> Apesar do que muitas vezes se lê por aqui ( e não só) não é assim tão incomum nevar a cotas mais baixas em março . Até pelo contrário , fazendo um apanhado dos nevões nas últimas décadas , há registos de mais eventos de neve em março e abril do que em novembro e dezembro .
> 
> Sinceramente , vendo os modelos , parece estar em formação um quadro complexo para os próximos tempos . Quem sabe que após a monotonia meteorológica dos últimos anos , não poderemos vivenciar tempos meteorológicos interessantes nas próximas semanas , aparecendo um pouco de tudo ?


No ano passado houve neve aos 300m nesta zona no dia 22 de Março, PRIMAVERA!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2018 às 16:05)




----------



## rozzo (23 Fev 2018 às 16:29)

Cartas absolutamente incríveis.
Parece que basicamente temos ali o "polo norte" estacionado na zona da Alemanha na próxima semana.







Se no final a dorsal e a zona depressionária nos Açores cortarem todas as várias "investidas" árticas na nossa direção enquanto o vórtice ali vai rodando durante bastantes dias, é mesmo um daqueles desperdícios que dá dó. 
Mas infelizmente é bastante provável...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 16:37)

rozzo disse:


> Cartas absolutamente incríveis.
> Parece que basicamente temos ali o "polo norte" estacionado na zona da Alemanha na próxima semana.
> 
> 
> ...


Mas não é isso que se vê pois não? Os modelos mostram todos muita chuva a vir para cá... ou estás a referir-te ao frio? Obrigado!


----------



## rozzo (23 Fev 2018 às 16:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas não é isso que se vê pois não? Os modelos mostram todos muita chuva a vir para cá... ou estás a referir-te ao frio? Obrigado!



Referia-me ao frio sim. A chuva abundante parece-me quase garantida, não estou muito preocupado quanto a isso falhar em princípio. 
E claro que isso é o prioritário!

Mas "juntar o útil ao agradável" era fantástico, até porque é mesmo muito raro vermos padrões deste tipo, será uma pena não se juntar o frio também generalizado com uma situação destas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 16:47)

rozzo disse:


> Referia-me ao frio sim. A chuva abundante parece-me quase garantida, não estou muito preocupado quanto a isso falhar em princípio.
> E claro que isso é o prioritário!
> 
> Mas "juntar o útil ao agradável" era fantástico, até porque é mesmo muito raro vermos padrões deste tipo, será uma pena não se juntar o frio também generalizado com uma situação destas.


Claro que sim, concordo inteiramente! Muito obrigado pela resposta e pelas boas notícias!


----------



## Raincold (23 Fev 2018 às 16:56)

Podíamos pelo menos desta vez ter a sorte que os estados mais a Sul dos EUA tiveram este Inverno , beneficiando  com a descida do vórtice polar e tiveram belos nevões , alguns sítios já não nevava há 40 /50 anos .


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 21:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> O ECM enlouqueceu. Como assim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OMG! *


----------



## camrov8 (24 Fev 2018 às 21:58)

parece um diluvio


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Fev 2018 às 22:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *OMG! *


Peço desculpa, publiquei a carta errada.
Aqui está a correta, não deixa de ser impressionante:


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 22:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Peço desculpa, publiquei a carta errada.
> Aqui está a correta, não deixa de ser impressionante:


Bem é um pouco menos complicado... o que é certo é que os modelos têm carregado na chuva a cada saída...


----------



## camrov8 (24 Fev 2018 às 22:16)

isso dá uma média de 40 mm por dia em certas partes se assim for mais vale comprar um barco


----------



## cookie (24 Fev 2018 às 22:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Peço desculpa, publiquei a carta errada.
> Aqui está a correta, não deixa de ser impressionante:


Pode colocar o link deste mapa? Não consigo ler...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2018 às 22:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem é um pouco menos complicado... o que é certo é que os modelos têm carregado na chuva a cada saída...


A orografia em situações de SW não perdoa, por exemplo, o GFS em muitas saídas tem metido mais de 500mm no sistema central e por vezes, chove ainda mais do que está previsto. Aqui no caso da minha zona, posso ter cerca de 100mm aqui e na zona da serra, o dobro, como aliás, o ECM também tem mostrado. 
__________


cookie disse:


> Pode colocar o link deste mapa? Não consigo ler...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


 https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/portugal/accumulated-precipitation/20180225-0000z.html


----------



## cookie (25 Fev 2018 às 19:41)

joralentejano disse:


> A orografia em situações de SW não perdoa, por exemplo, o GFS em muitas saídas tem metido mais de 500mm no sistema central e por vezes, chove ainda mais do que está previsto. Aqui no caso da minha zona, posso ter cerca de 100mm aqui e na zona da serra, o dobro, como aliás, o ECM também tem mostrado.
> __________
> 
> https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/portugal/accumulated-precipitation/20180225-0000z.html


Obrigada!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2018 às 22:29)

Ciclone 1941 take 2? 











Para já não passa de ficção, mas seria algo perigosíssimo.


----------



## qwerl (25 Fev 2018 às 22:58)

Esta saída do GFS, que loucura é que rebenta a escala mesmo (+500mm em 10 dias)






Aproximam-se tempos muito interessantes, e bem merecemos


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Fev 2018 às 23:09)

qwerl disse:


> Esta saída do GFS, que loucura é que rebenta a escala mesmo (+500mm em 10 dias)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Emoldurar" 


Havia de ser giro ver como ficariam alguns rios, especialmente o Cávado e o Lima, que até já estão bem de saúde. 400/500 mm numa semana é muita coisa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 23:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> "Emoldurar"
> 
> 
> Havia de ser giro ver como ficariam alguns rios, especialmente o Cávado e o Lima, que até já estão bem de saúde. 400/500 mm numa semana é muita coisa.


Estou com um mau pressentimento de alguns dias para cá...


----------



## The Weatherman (25 Fev 2018 às 23:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou com um mau pressentimento de alguns dias para cá...


Sim, se estas previsões se concretizarem pode ser bastante perigoso.


----------



## Nando Costa (25 Fev 2018 às 23:23)

Poderemos estar perante um dos marços mais chuvosos desde o início do século.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2018 às 23:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou com um mau pressentimento de alguns dias para cá...



Mau pressentimento, não me digas que és Gémeos.  



Jorge_scp disse:


> Ciclone 1941 take 2?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daria, ventos médios nos 90km/h, na costa algarvia, o que daria rajadas à volta de 150 km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 23:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mau pressentimento, não me digas que és Gémeos.
> 
> 
> 
> Daria, ventos médios nos 90km/h, na costa algarvia, o que daria rajadas à volta de 150 km/h.


Não sou Touro...


----------



## dahon (25 Fev 2018 às 23:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mau pressentimento, não me digas que és Gémeos.
> 
> 
> 
> Daria, ventos médios nos 90km/h, na costa algarvia, o que daria rajadas à volta de 150 km/h.








Estas isóbaras tão juntas são a modos que...assustadoras.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2018 às 16:58)

Chocado 




Nunca tinha visto o meteograma assim:





E só de pensar que o total anual de 2017 foi cerca de 350mm aqui...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2018 às 17:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Chocado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O ECM também dá mais de 200mm.
Está—se a compor para termos um Março tipo 2013, onde tive 315mmm nesse mês.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 17:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> O ECM também dá mais de 200mm.
> Está—se a compor para termos um Março tipo 2013, onde tive 315mmm nesse mês.


E já agora nesse ano aconteceram estragos ou inundações aí? Obrigado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2018 às 17:41)

É assim, se essa chuva for consistente e espaçada, é bem vinda, claro que é possível ocorrerem inundações por saturação do solo. 

Se é para chover mais vale ficar logo tudo, porque Abril-Outubro é sempre um incógnito inferno. 

Mas essa carta é sem dúvida para emoldurar, passamos quase para +150 mm em todo o país, icónico.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2018 às 17:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E já agora nesse ano aconteceram estragos ou inundações aí? Obrigado!


Sim, houve pequenas inundações, mas nada de grave, um Março igual ao de esse ano ajudava e muito o país desta situação de seca, mas sem ficar resolvida como é óbvio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 17:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim, houve pequenas inundações, mas nada de grave, um Março igual ao de esse ano ajudava e muito o país desta situação de seca.


Pois claro que ajudava! Só temo é que haja problemas graves, mas pode ser que não!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2018 às 17:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois claro que ajudava! Só temo é que haja problemas graves, mas pode ser que não!


Pois, com os incêndios que houve o verão passado e os solos secos, será normal haver alguns problemas, mas acho que o maior problema seria continuarmos  sem chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Fev 2018 às 20:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É assim, se essa chuva for consistente e espaçada, é bem vinda, claro que é possível ocorrerem inundações por saturação do solo.
> 
> Se é para chover mais vale ficar logo tudo, porque Abril-Outubro é sempre um incógnito inferno.
> 
> Mas essa carta é sem dúvida para emoldurar, passamos quase para +150 mm em todo o país, icónico.



Pois, mas cair essa água toda numa semana nunca será com chuva moderada, e atenção à convecção. Teremos muita chuva convectiva por todo o país, que cai sempre de forma torrencial com a formação de células mais potentes. Serão tempos animados, mas certamente com estragos a relatar.


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Fev 2018 às 20:45)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Pois, mas cair essa água toda numa semana nunca será com chuva moderada, e atenção à convecção. Teremos muita chuva convectiva por todo o país, que cai sempre de forma torrencial com a formação de células mais potentes. Serão tempos animados, mas certamente com estragos a relatar.


Dias e dias com probabilidade de trovoada, surreal  Entretanto o ECM põe mais de 600mm em algumas zonas do país


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2018 às 23:55)

c0ldPT disse:


> Nevão a cotas médias-baixas em perspectiva para sexta  Quase em Abril e modelos a colocar iso -4 aos 850hpa com boa precipitação no Norte e Centro.


Pois...





No ano passado já estava na praia por esta altura.


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está carta daria neve a que cotas?
500 metros ?
Surreal, quase  em início de abril ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Mar 2018 às 00:00)

joselamego disse:


> Está carta daria neve a que cotas?
> 500 metros ?
> Surreal, quase  em início de abril ....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



200, no norte claro!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Mar 2018 às 00:19)

lserpa disse:


> 200, no norte claro!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Daria acumulação interessante a cotas baixas ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## -jf- (4 Abr 2018 às 21:01)

(Y) 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Abr 2018 às 21:07)




----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2018 às 22:01)

RedeMeteo disse:


>



Isso para mim só significa lamurias intermináveis da tua parte se e quando houver cortes na chuva.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Abr 2018 às 22:28)

nao porque nesta altura do ano já não fico aborrecido se não chover, a partir de agora só já me interessa o calor


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2018 às 23:26)

RedeMeteo disse:


> nao porque nesta altura do ano já não fico aborrecido se não chover, a partir de agora só já me interessa o calor


Com todo o respeito pela tua opinião, acho que não devias! Pelo menos para já, seria importantíssimo a cut off manter-se assim, e deixar bons acumulados nessa zona do Pais que ainda precisa bastante

Cheers 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Abr 2018 às 23:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Com todo o respeito pela tua opinião, acho que não devias! Pelo menos para já, seria importantíssimo a cut off manter-se assim, e deixar bons acumulados nessa zona do Pais que ainda precisa bastante
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sim, já falta pouco para ver o país todo azulinho


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Abr 2018 às 01:10)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Sim, já falta pouco para ver o país todo azulinho


Eu continuo a acreditar que ainda existe timing para isso, vamos entrar numa altura  do ano que tanto pode ser 8 ou 80 tenho esperança de nos próximos tempos ouvir umas boas bombas , e por consequência mais uns bons acumulados até Junho, veremos depois em Junho quem gosta já pode ter calorzinho, eu pessoalmente também gosto e com filhotes pequenos e bom tempo, torna.se tudo muito mais fácil 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2018 às 00:15)

Luso Meteo disse:


> Este é para emoldurar
> 
> GFS, Portalegre, 3000 de CAPE, -10º Lifted Index e 30º de temperatura.
> 
> Ou está a delirar ou vai haver bombas


CAPE realmente estrondoso:


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 00:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> CAPE realmente estrondoso:



Isto seria se a cut-off viesse para cima de nós, choque de massas de ar... Altamente improvavel só o GFS ve tal cenario e amanha ja nao deve ver


----------



## blade (19 Abr 2018 às 11:58)

pogchamp


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 13:45)

blade disse:


> pogchamp




Se o CAPE fosse tudo iria parecer os EUA com tornados F5...

Felizmente ha outros parâmetros, ainda assim vamos acompanhando a evolução, há muitos fatores a considerar e que ainda podem mudar, para melhor ou pior.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2018 às 19:42)

Há quanto tempo não se previam valores tão altos de CAPE para o nosso país?


----------



## João Pedro (19 Abr 2018 às 19:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há quanto tempo não se previam valores tão altos de CAPE para o nosso país?


O cor-de-rosa acabou de passar a ser a minha cor favorita!


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 20:43)

Rebenta com a escala do modelo 

Agora a sério isso é tudo muito bonito mas só CAPE não quer dizer nada se não houver fatores conjugados que propiciem a instabilidade, mas é uma situação claramente a acompanhar!


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2018 às 22:12)

EPS...

00z:






12z:






---

GEFS, 12z:






Se calhar ainda chega aos 2500/3000 (estou a privilegiar o EPS) mas... é melhor esperar.

6000 de CAPE é para haver bronca certa.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Abr 2018 às 22:19)

Isso é tudo muito bonito mas estão-se a esquecer que não é só o CAPE que conta, mas sim a humidade, vento, o factor poeira também influencia e muito entre outros.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2018 às 22:23)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Isso é tudo muito bonito mas estão-se a esquecer que não é só o CAPE que conta, mas sim a humidade, vento, o factor poeira também influencia e muito entre outros.



Verdade mas se fosse mesmo 6000 de CAPE ( Que não vai ser penso eu, está desfasado do ensemble ) era pólvora pronta a ser incendiada e a causar células agressivas...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2018 às 00:37)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Isso é tudo muito bonito mas estão-se a esquecer que não é só o CAPE que conta, mas sim a humidade, vento, o factor poeira também influencia e muito entre outros.


Toda a gente sabe disso, por isso é que a carta está neste tópico.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mai 2018 às 01:04)

Eheh 




*59,5 mm* em 3 horas (e *80 mm* em 6 horas) ali para os lados de Évora :


----------



## blade (5 Jun 2018 às 18:10)

Ainda falta algum tempo mas mais cedo ou mais tarde é inevitável até é muito comum em junho acontecer estas reviravoltas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jun 2018 às 22:22)

No Junho que encontro mais parecido ao atual, o de 2013 essa viragem aconteceu a dia 22 , atingido os 38,7°C em Setúbal no dia 26


blade disse:


> Ainda falta algum tempo mas mais cedo ou mais tarde é inevitável até é muito comum em junho acontecer estas reviravoltas.



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (7 Jun 2018 às 18:02)

Primavera ? Qual quê, siga já para o Verão .


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2018 às 20:33)

Situação extrema para todo o litoral, carta rara de se ver:


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jun 2018 às 21:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Situação extrema para todo o litoral, carta rara de se ver:


Por acaso não é assim tão rara de se ver nesta altura.
Muitas das situações de calor extremo no litoral dão-se nas primeiras fases de calor anual. Cidades como o Porto, Aveiro, Viana do Castelo, por exemplo, registam no mês de junho temperaturas das mais altas, senão mesmo as mais altas do ano.
Muitas vezes isto acontece antes de se estabelecer a nortada mais típica, originada por uma depressão térmica estabelecida no centro da península, após vários dias de calor. O que ainda não é o caso...
Outra situação em que leva à ocorrência de valores muito altos de temperatura no litoral, são as correntes de leste. O que é raro em junho (mas pode acontecer), menos raro para finais de julho e início de agosto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2018 às 02:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por acaso não é assim tão rara de se ver nesta altura.
> Muitas das situações de calor extremo no litoral dão-se nas primeiras fases de calor anual. Cidades como o Porto, Aveiro, Viana do Castelo, por exemplo, registam no mês de junho temperaturas das mais altas, senão mesmo as mais altas do ano.
> Muitas vezes isto acontece antes de se estabelecer a nortada mais típica, originada por uma depressão térmica estabelecida no centro da península, após vários dias de calor. O que ainda não é o caso...
> Outra situação em que leva à ocorrência de valores muito altos de temperatura no litoral, *são as correntes de leste. O que é raro em junho* (mas pode acontecer), menos raro para finais de julho e início de agosto.



Daí ter dito que é raro ver o litoral todo com corrente de leste agora


----------



## Cesar (14 Jun 2018 às 19:37)

mais vale agora do que mais para o meio do Verão.


----------



## qwerl (15 Jun 2018 às 00:10)

Parece que no São João não vai ser preciso ligar o grelhador para assar as sardinhas


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2018 às 19:20)

Potente corrente de leste   Será?!! Precisamos de mais calor, mas não tanto! Obrigado


----------



## remember (23 Jul 2018 às 23:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Potente corrente de leste   Será?!! Precisamos de mais calor, mas não tanto! Obrigado



Vamos ver se ela se aguenta  não é preciso ser tão agressiva


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jul 2018 às 23:38)

remember disse:


> Vamos ver se ela se aguenta  não é preciso ser tão agressiva


Vamos ver, ainda falta muito tempo! Desde que não seja tão forte será muito bem vinda pois 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2018 às 23:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Potente corrente de leste   Será?!! Precisamos de mais calor, mas não tanto! Obrigado



Dispenso bem!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jul 2018 às 23:52)

Na run das 18z a tendência mantém-se. Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jul 2018 às 15:57)

As saídas do GFS para a semana estão graves:
















Quase 4 dias seguidos com muitos locais perto dos 45ºC é completamente inédito. Muito mau se acontecer.


----------



## qwerl (27 Jul 2018 às 20:56)

Esta é a run paralela do GFS mas não deixa de ser impressionante: metade do país debaixo da iso 30º


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Jul 2018 às 23:12)

qwerl disse:


> Esta é a run paralela do GFS mas não deixa de ser impressionante: metade do país debaixo da iso 30º


49ºC ali na beira baixa?  Mas 45ºC no litoral norte não é menos impressionante... Situação perigosa, devaneio espero.


----------



## qwerl (28 Jul 2018 às 00:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> 49ºC ali na beira baixa?  Mas 45ºC no litoral norte não é menos impressionante... Situação perigosa, devaneio espero.



E a run das 12z não é melhor






Uma onda de calor extrema tanto pela intensidade como pela duração. 4 dias seguidos com as temperaturas quase a tocar nos 50ºC em alguns locais

E a run operacional praticamente não tira a iso 24º de Portugal até às 384h


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Ago 2018 às 15:57)

O GFS está a modelar esta pequena "bomba" para o Canal da Mancha... Descida de 24 hPa em 24 horas, portanto uma ciclogénese explosiva em pleno mês de Agosto


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 15:10)

Não sei se seria de sonho ou pesadelo, depois da Grécia cabia-nos a nós... Este seria o Furacão Leslie a vir para cá, mas é apenas um devaneio do GFS esperemos nós!


----------



## Hawk (30 Set 2018 às 15:45)

Acham que era suficiente para fechar o aeroporto por causa do vento?


----------



## rbsmr (30 Set 2018 às 16:37)

Acho que seria um pesadelo. Traria a circulação de ar do Norte de África como no fatídico 15.10.2017 (incêndios) 





luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei se seria de sonho ou pesadelo, depois da Grécia cabia-nos a nós... Este seria o Furacão Leslie a vir para cá, mas é apenas um devaneio do GFS esperemos nós!



Enviado do meu SM-N910F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rbsmr (30 Set 2018 às 16:42)

Hawk disse:


> Acham que era suficiente para fechar o aeroporto por causa do vento?


Talvez não porque o vento mais forte estaria no Atlântico (ver as isobaras mais próximas). Afinal, o vento é a deslocação de ar entre pontos de diferente pressão atmosférica. 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2018 às 16:45)

Hawk disse:


> Acham que era suficiente para fechar o aeroporto por causa do vento?





rbsmr disse:


> Talvez não porque o vento mais forte estaria no Atlântico (ver as isobaras mais próximas). Afinal, o vento é a deslocação de ar entre pontos de diferente pressão atmosférica.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N910F através do Tapatalk



E porque não tirar as dúvidas com a carta meteorológica adequada à questão?


----------



## Hawk (30 Set 2018 às 17:05)

O minha questão tinha um pouco de ironia. Basicamente teríamos uma tempestade que andava há semanas a fervilhar no Atlântico a passar a sul dos Açores, posteriormente com o núcleo a passar por cima da Madeira e antes de chegar à costs marroquina voltava a curvar e ficava a pairar entre a Madeira e Canárias até ao final da modelação. O aeroporto fechado seria o menor dos problemas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Out 2018 às 12:09)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Out 2018 às 12:14)

Um verdadeiro cenário de sonho era aquilo que o gfs nos apresentava na run das 00h nas que desapareceu na run das 06h que está bem mais de acordo com a média do ensemble. Estamos verdadeiramente no período de transição.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (6 Out 2018 às 14:00)




----------



## qwerl (6 Out 2018 às 23:13)

A Leslie não vai ser nada meiga, até rebenta a escala


----------



## Cinza (7 Out 2018 às 09:14)




----------



## Knyght (7 Out 2018 às 17:23)

Sonho? Não, seria de pesadelo em 3h - 71,6mm...


----------



## Goku (10 Out 2018 às 18:54)

Esta notícia é verdadeira ou falsa?


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2018 às 18:57)

Goku disse:


> Esta notícia é verdadeira ou falsa?


A discussão está a ocorrer neste tópico https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacao-leslie-atlantico-2018-al13.9841


----------



## rozzo (11 Out 2018 às 12:06)

Uma carta incomum!
Um sistema tropical (Leslie) em cheio na costa Portuguesa, ao mesmo tempo que um ex-sistema tropical (Michael) se aproxima do NW da península. 

Naturalmente bastante improvável de acontecer, pelo menos a primeira parte.


----------



## rozzo (11 Out 2018 às 12:34)

Entretanto, o ARPEGE vai modelando o sistema a fazer _landfall_ mesmo em cima de Lisboa, com ventos médios de furacão até pouco antes desse mesmo _landfall_.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2018 às 23:05)

Landfall na foz do Tejo:




Para mais tarde recordar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Esta é a precipitação máxima prevista pelo ECM nos seus 51 ensembles, para Sábado dia 20:






Ou seja, existe um ensemble do ECM que prevê entre 40 a 80 mm no Sotavento Algarvio, no próximo Sábado.

Na probabilidade de ocorrer mais de 20 mm a probabilidade é de 10 a 20%, no Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2018 às 13:21)

O modelo australiano é sempre amigo:


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2018 às 13:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ele coincide um pouco com o aviso do Estofex que postei no seguimento da Europa...



Não deve ser esse aviso, já que o acumulado mais significativo será a 25 de Outubro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 13:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O modelo australiano é sempre amigo:


Ele coincide um pouco com o aviso do Estofex que postei no seguimento da Europa...


algarvio1980 disse:


> Não deve ser esse aviso, já que o acumulado mais significativo será a 25 de Outubro.


Tens razão, não vi a data... como era tão parecido ao que tinha postado nem reparei...


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Out 2018 às 13:14)

só mesmo em sonhos


----------



## guimeixen (23 Out 2018 às 09:52)

Saída das 00z do ECM:


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 18:49)

Então depois do ex-Leslie e do ex-Michael virem cá ter também podemos vir a receber o ex-Willa?


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2018 às 12:51)

@algarvio1980  Prepara o barco:


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2018 às 13:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> @algarvio1980  Prepara o barco:



Epá, que lindo, mas mesmo assim era melhor ficar em cima de onde arrebenta a escala. 

Aqui, fica o meteograma 






Assim, já podia ir mergulhar na piscina cá da terra.


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Nov 2018 às 20:31)




----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2018 às 21:28)

O membro 37 do ECMWF tem uma verdadeira saída "à minhota" para os próximos 10 dias


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2019 às 12:04)

Para reanimar este tópico :


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2019 às 18:04)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2019 às 18:21)

Snifa disse:


>



Trocadinho por miúdos para os mais meteorologicamente incapacitados, please?


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jan 2019 às 18:28)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Trocadinho por miúdos para os mais meteorologicamente incapacitados, please?


Um evento de frio bastante intenso.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2019 às 18:28)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Trocadinho por miúdos para os mais meteorologicamente incapacitados, please?


Frio e queda de neve em alguns locais, pena é a distância temporal.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

Muito obrigada, @N_Fig e @Davidmpb. Pelo menos que haja um ou outro modelo para a gente ir lavando as vistinhas que até agora foi uma pobreza Franciscana.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2019 às 18:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Trocadinho por miúdos para os mais meteorologicamente incapacitados, please?



Se se confirmasse assim como está seria um belo evento de frio e neve, arrisco  mesmo em algumas zonas e determinado momento que a cota poderia ser 0.

Além de frio teríamos instabilidade, que faria descer bem as cotas, não seria a típica entrada continental seca...

Pode ser que toda esta "pasmaceira meteorológica" ainda seja compensada por um evento daqueles... 

Fevereiro, por exemplo, já foi muito rico em eventos de frio e neve memoráveis..


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2019 às 18:52)

Snifa disse:


> Se se confirmasse assim como está seria um belo evento de frio e neve, arrisco  mesmo em algumas zonas e determinado momento que a cota poderia ser 0.
> 
> Além de frio teríamos instabilidade, que faria descer bem as cotas, não seria a típica entrada continental seca...
> 
> ...



Obrigada. 
Sim, Fevereiro já tem trazido coisas bonitas de se verem.


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2019 às 16:58)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2019 às 20:56)

Isto é que era uma nevada 






E quem sabe, também o Sul tivesse direito.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2019 às 21:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isto é que era uma nevada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venha ela!


----------



## Lopes45 (9 Jan 2019 às 22:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isto é que era uma nevada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era mesmo um modelo de sonha. Gostava de relembrar outra vez o dia 9 de janeiro de 2009. Venha ela


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2019 às 23:47)

Run seguinte. No dia do meu aniversário


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2019 às 23:54)

A quebra do vórtice polar vai fazer com que o sonho se torne realidade. Portugal também merece neve em cotas mais baixas.


----------



## dvieira (9 Jan 2019 às 23:56)

Já é pelo menos a 2ª saída assim parecida pode ser que a tendência esteja lá e o sonho se torne realidade.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Jan 2019 às 01:40)

Por enquanto vou ignorar para não ter o coração partido.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2019 às 06:56)

O Ensemble GFS continua interessante mas ainda uma eternidade..


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Jan 2019 às 10:54)

Este 2º painel do gfs melhora a cada run


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2019 às 17:56)

A contrastar com a má saída do principal o GFS parelelo cobre o país de branco :


----------



## Lopes45 (14 Jan 2019 às 18:08)

c0ldPT disse:


> A contrastar com a má saída do principal o GFS parelelo cobre o país de branco :


Infelizmente ate la ainda muda. Mas que era um sonho era.


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Jan 2019 às 18:11)

c0ldPT disse:


> A contrastar com a má saída do principal o GFS parelelo cobre o país de branco :




Não devem perder a esperança. Há sempre um nevão hipotético no horizonte, mesmo que longínquo.


----------



## dvieira (14 Jan 2019 às 18:32)

O que é o GFS paralelo podes explicar ? Eu só me custumo guiar pelo o modelo gfs aqui. Ha sempre uma saída de sonho no horizonte para alegrar os olhos mas com um horizonte muito largo.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2019 às 19:10)

dvieira disse:


> O que é o GFS paralelo podes explicar ? Eu só me custumo guiar pelo o modelo gfs aqui. Ha sempre uma saída de sonho no horizonte para alegrar os olhos mas com um horizonte muito largo.


Não sou a melhor pessoa para te explicar desculpa  Mas é uma espécie de GFS secundário, o "principal" é chamado de operacional.


----------



## dvieira (14 Jan 2019 às 19:15)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não sou a melhor pessoa para te explicar desculpa  Mas é uma espécie de GFS secundário, o "principal" é chamado de operacional.


De qualquer forma obrigado


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2019 às 19:17)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não sou a melhor pessoa para te explicar desculpa  Mas é uma espécie de GFS secundário, o "principal" é chamado de operacional.


O gfs paralelo vai substituir o gfs no início de fevereiro , para melhor !
Melhor Dizendo vai substituir dia 24 Janeiro e passa a ser o único e o novo gfs

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 19:54)




----------



## Pek (14 Jan 2019 às 20:15)




----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2019 às 20:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> A contrastar com a má saída do principal o GFS parelelo cobre o país de branco :



Se formos olhar para o meteograma, há muito que o actual GFS está completamente fora da média, este meteograma para Olhão é bem a prova disso, quando a saída do GFS coloca AA de quase 1030 hpa e olha-se para a média e ronda 1012/1013 hpa existe uma enorme diferença. Por isso, quem olha para a saída do GFS só vê AA. 

A probabilidade de nevar em Olhão está lá, estamos quase a fazer 2 anos sobre a queda de neve no litoral do Sotavento Algarvio. Por isso, o sonho comanda a vida.   Se tiver vento de nordeste eu acredito.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2019 às 09:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2019 às 10:33)




----------



## The Weatherman (15 Jan 2019 às 10:37)

Americano e Europeu de acordo? Hmmmm!


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Jan 2019 às 11:02)

O GFS começa a fazer-nos sonhar


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2019 às 11:04)

Nao tenho grandes esperancas aqui para a Belgica. Parece-me mais fantasia!


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2019 às 19:14)

A 192 h 
Saída 12 do modelo ECM





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2019 às 19:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 18:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 19:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 20:16)




----------



## Tonton (17 Jan 2019 às 09:17)

Isto é que era bom: anticiclone potente (1070 hPa) sobre a Gronelândia, vasta região depressionária, com um núcleo sobre a Península, com algum frio e chuva qb...


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2019 às 22:56)

A -16 no nordeste ibérico...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2019 às 09:27)

O ECM a alimentar a ilusão, mas sempre adiando-a...






E o GFS não quer ficar atrás das "expectativas"


----------



## The Weatherman (18 Jan 2019 às 10:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 11:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 19:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 09:51)

Quem vai ganhar?


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2019 às 10:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Quem vai ganhar?



Aqui para a nossa zona deve ganhar a "Besta" do AA 

Quer o GFS e ECMWF ( sobretudo este último) pioraram imenso, mas também era algo expectável, penso que até do lado de lá da fronteira a "frustração" foi grande, tendo em conta as previsões bem mais interessantes de há uns dias atrás, mas vamos aguardar


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Jan 2019 às 13:12)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui para a nossa zona deve ganhar a "Besta" do AA
> 
> Quer o GFS e ECMWF ( sobretudo este último) pioraram imenso, mas também era algo expectável, penso que até do lado de lá da fronteira a "frustração" foi grande, tendo em conta as previsões bem mais interessantes de há uns dias atrás, mas vamos aguardar


Pois, vamos aguardar e muito até algum evento realmente acontecer  Este Outono/Inverno tem sido péssimo no que toca a neve, não me lembro de semelhante desde que acompanho a meteo... Veremos se ao menos se safa na chuva


----------



## Umberto (20 Jan 2019 às 08:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2019 às 08:41)




----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2019 às 11:01)

Voltam as saídas com  nortadas geladas e instáveis no GFS, ainda a uma distância temporal grande.

um potente AA sobre o Atlântico e depressões mais a Este, com extensa circulação de N/NW:











Parece ser uma tendência este ano, será que alguma vez nos calhará algo mais incomum?


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Jan 2019 às 11:05)

Snifa disse:


> Voltam as saídas com  nortadas geladas e instáveis no GFS, ainda a uma distância temporal grande.
> 
> um potente AA sobre o Atlântico e depressões mais a Este com extensa circulação de N/NW:
> 
> ...


Enfim, mais miragens... Ainda esta semana tínhamos uma situação semelhante e esfumou-se, provavelmente irá acontecer o mesmo para essa situação apesar de vários modelos verem alguma coisa lá para dia 29/30.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2019 às 11:22)

acho bem que a lei da compensação entre em acção!!
este inverno está a ser muito fraqunho!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2019 às 11:26)

Snifa disse:


> Voltam as saídas com  nortadas geladas e instáveis no GFS, ainda a uma distância temporal grande.
> 
> um potente AA sobre o Atlântico e depressões mais a Este, com extensa circulação de N/NW:
> 
> ...



Não sei porquê, desconfio que isso não vai dar em nada. Déjà vu?


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2019 às 11:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não sei porquê, desconfio que isso não vai dar em nada. Déjà vu?



Também tenho a sensação de que já vi este filme... 

Pode ser que as coisas ainda se componham, não podemos ter sempre azar...


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jan 2019 às 11:59)

Snifa disse:


> Também tenho a sensação de que já vi este filme...
> 
> Pode ser que as coisas ainda se componham, não podemos ter sempre azar...


Não se trata de uma questão de sorte ou azar, trata-se de uma questão geográfica, o nosso país não é favorável a neve, por muito que sonhemos estas situações muito raramente nos dão alguma coisa.
A esta distância temporal nem ligo, pois já vi este filme n de vezes.


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2019 às 12:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não sei porquê, desconfio que isso não vai dar em nada. Déjà vu?



Exactamente o mesmo feeling. Ate ha 2 dias atras todos os modelos previam uma entrade de Leste muito fria para a Europa Ocidental no proximo fim de semana e esfumou-se completamente. So acredito quando ela tiver a menos de 150h


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2019 às 12:16)

hurricane disse:


> Exactamente o mesmo feeling. Ate ha 2 dias atras todos os modelos previam uma entrade de Leste muito fria para a Europa Ocidental no proximo fim de semana e esfumou-se completamente. So acredito quando ela tiver a menos de 150h



Mas aí na Bélgica até nem está mal num futuro próximo ( 54/78 horas) este tipo de entradas não costuma dar boa neve?

Não me refiro a neve à cota 0, embora a Bélgica seja um País de pouca altitude...


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2019 às 12:29)

Snifa disse:


> Mas aí na Bélgica até nem está mal num futuro próximo ( 54/78 horas) este tipo de entradas não costuma dar boa neve?
> 
> Não me refiro a neve à cota 0, embora a Bélgica seja um País de pouca altitude...



Sim sim. Estas sao talvez as melhores entradas para neve. Deverá cair uns 7 cm na Terca. Mas posso esperar!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jan 2019 às 13:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não se trata de uma questão de sorte ou azar, trata-se de uma questão geográfica, o nosso país não é favorável a neve, por muito que sonhemos estas situações muito raramente nos dão alguma coisa.
> A esta distância temporal nem ligo, pois já vi este filme n de vezes.


É raro, não é impossível. Temos azar na maioria das vezes mas também já tivemos muita sorte. 
É continuar a sonhar.


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Jan 2019 às 14:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> É raro, não é impossível. Temos azar na maioria das vezes mas também já tivemos muita sorte.
> É continuar a sonhar.


É mesmo o facto de ser possível que nos leva a sonhar


----------



## Harry Potter (20 Jan 2019 às 14:38)

Essa entrada de Norte parece a mesma da semana passada 1 semana depois

O nosso amigo antílope vai-lhe tratar da saúde, provavelmente

Já nem peço neve, só chuva... Só acredito que neve quando começar a cair...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2019 às 16:04)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jan 2019 às 17:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Posso perguntar qual é a app? Já tenho poucas no telemóvel.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2019 às 17:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


É exatamente isso que também vejo na previsão mensal do Accuweather, desde dia 17. Que estranho os modelos dizerem uma coisa e as previsões uma outra completamente diferente.


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2019 às 17:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Posso perguntar qual é a app? Já tenho poucas no telemóvel.



ahaha adorei o comment. Tambem tenho umas 5 ou 6. E vejo as todas


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jan 2019 às 17:58)

hurricane disse:


> ahaha adorei o comment. Tambem tenho umas 5 ou 6. E vejo as todas



Eu tenho 7, se contar com o widget do relógio/alarme que também tem o estado meteorológico.


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Jan 2019 às 18:59)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu tenho 7, se contar com o widget do relógio/alarme que também tem o estado meteorológico.


A melhor app é aprender a interpretar um pouco os modelos, ou consultar os meteogramas daqui do fórum garanto


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jan 2019 às 19:13)

c0ldPT disse:


> A melhor app é aprender a interpretar um pouco os modelos, ou consultar os meteogramas daqui do fórum garanto


Sem dúvida, eu não tenho nenhuma dessas aplicações no telemóvel, só servem para criar ainda mais ilusões, nada como consultar os modelos.


----------



## Harry Potter (20 Jan 2019 às 19:33)

Fui ver o ECM 12Z e resolvi corrigir o que está a prever, com a realidade...

Digam lá se não vai ser...


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jan 2019 às 19:35)

Harry Potter disse:


> Fui ver o ECM 12Z e resolvi corrigir o que está a prever, com a realidade...
> 
> Digam lá se não vai ser...


Igualzinho.
Segunda parte do filme.


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Jan 2019 às 19:50)

Davidmpb disse:


> Igualzinho.
> Segunda parte do filme.


Na run das 0z essa massa de ar frio estava ligeiramente mais em cima de nós, ou seja mesmo a 10 dias já está a mandar para leste aos poucos. 100º episódio de neve deste inv(f)erno nas praias italianas


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jan 2019 às 19:57)

c0ldPT disse:


> Na run das 0z essa massa de ar frio estava ligeiramente mais em cima de nós, ou seja mesmo a 10 dias já está a mandar para leste aos poucos. 100º episódio de neve deste inv(f)erno nas praias italianas


E nas praias gregas.
Incrível como é tudo empurrado para leste, para a Grécia e Itália.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jan 2019 às 20:04)

c0ldPT disse:


> A melhor app é aprender a interpretar um pouco os modelos, ou consultar os meteogramas daqui do fórum garanto





Davidmpb disse:


> Sem dúvida, eu não tenho nenhuma dessas aplicações no telemóvel, só servem para criar ainda mais ilusões, nada como consultar os modelos.



Também faço isso e o número de desilusões é semelhante. Até porque as apps têm por base os modelos. Diferentes modelos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2019 às 20:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Posso perguntar qual é a app? Já tenho poucas no telemóvel.


Morecast. é interessante!
Previsão de 5 dias fiável.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jan 2019 às 20:42)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Morecast. é interessante!
> Previsão de 5 dias fiável.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Muito obrigada.


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2019 às 21:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu tenho 7, se contar com o widget do relógio/alarme que também tem o estado meteorológico.


14.... Chega? 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jan 2019 às 21:35)

remember disse:


> 14.... Chega?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Credo! Bom, aqui agora são 8...


----------



## remember (20 Jan 2019 às 21:39)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Credo! Bom, aqui agora são 8...


15, agora com essa 
Talvez alguém tenha mais... Umas são mais indicadas para uma função que outras, daí o número exagerado

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2019 às 13:45)

Muito interessante...


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2019 às 14:58)

Snifa disse:


> Muito interessante...


Essa depressão traria apenas chuva? Ou também frio?


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2019 às 15:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Essa depressão traria apenas chuva? Ou também frio?


Chuva/aguaceiros e frio, este último em especial no pós frontal,  também com fortes probabilidades de queda de granizo e ocorrência de trovoadas, e claro, queda de neve provavelmente a cotas médias/baixas.

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jan 2019 às 15:13)

Snifa disse:


> Muito interessante...



Eram bom que o AA fosse para a Gronelândia, mas ele não quer nada com o frio...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jan 2019 às 20:00)

Snifa disse:


> Muito interessante...


Uma coisa é certa: as previsões do IPMA apontam exatamente para muita chuva nos dias 29 e 30 de janeiro. É estranho que as previsões oficiais digam isso, pois são essencialmente baseadas no modelo ECM, esse que tem vindo a adiar constantemente a vinda das baixas pressões. Que estranho! 

*Desculpem pela mensagem fora de tema. *


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jan 2019 às 20:49)

Ora bem!


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Jan 2019 às 21:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Uma coisa é certa: as previsões do IPMA apontam exatamente para muita chuva nos dias 29 e 30 de janeiro. É estranho que as previsões oficiais digam isso, pois são essencialmente baseadas no modelo ECM, esse que tem vindo a adiar constantemente a vinda das baixas pressões. Que estranho!
> 
> *Desculpem pela mensagem fora de tema. *


mas alguém ainda acredita que o padrão vá mudar? está a ser sempre adiado e assim será até ao fim do inverno. infelizmente ja estamos habituados a isso


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2019 às 21:59)

RedeMeteo disse:


> mas alguém ainda acredita que o padrão vá mudar? está a ser sempre adiado e assim será até ao fim do inverno. infelizmente ja estamos habituados a isso



Que seria deste fórum sem o frequente ocasional desespero do @RedeMeteo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2019 às 23:02)

RedeMeteo disse:


> mas alguém ainda acredita que o padrão vá mudar? está a ser sempre adiado e assim será até ao fim do inverno. infelizmente ja estamos habituados a isso



Com esse stress todo isso faz-te mal ao coração. Mas, eu acho que o fim do Inverno é pouco, eu diria até 2021, a conjectura da lua e dos astros estão pouco alinhados. 

@Tiagolco , já vejo neve no Caldeirão.


----------



## Cesar (21 Jan 2019 às 23:33)

Com tantas mudanças de um dia para o outro tudo pode acontecer.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2019 às 00:35)

RedeMeteo disse:


> mas alguém ainda acredita que o padrão vá mudar? está a ser sempre adiado e assim será até ao fim do inverno. infelizmente ja estamos habituados a isso



@RedeMeteo  nem mais 

É sempre bom lembrar factos porque a memória meteorológica por vezes é curta para alguns  Os meses mais frios (Inverno) geralmente nem são os meses mais chuvosos em Portugal continental... concerteza muita água passará ainda debaixo das pontes nos próximos meses (final do Inverno e na Primavera). O ano passado foi prova disso:

-Seca meteorológica nos meses de janeiro e fevereiro;
-Episódios de tempo adverso (chuva e vento) em março, o 2º mais chuvoso desde 1931;
-Ocorrência de 3 tornados: 2 em março e 1 em abril.

IPMA


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2019 às 08:10)

Tal como diz no título do tópico, são saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho. E nunca faz mal sonhar um pouco. Quem nunca sonhou fazer aquela tal viagem, embora saiba que dificilmente isso irá acontecer? Aqui trata-se do mesmo 

E como tal, vamos lá sonhar mais um pouco


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2019 às 11:03)




----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2019 às 11:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> mas alguém ainda acredita que o padrão vá mudar? está a ser sempre adiado e assim será até ao fim do inverno. infelizmente ja estamos habituados a isso



Pensa positivo, já falta menos de 6 meses para os teus amados 40ºC estarem de volta!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jan 2019 às 23:53)

Não sei quanto a vocês mas estas são as cartas mais frias que já vi desde que comecei a acompanhar o fórum:
-10°C a 850 hPa no interior norte:




-40°C a roçar o extremo nordeste de Portugal a 500 hPa:




Serras de Aire e Candeeiros com um belo nevão:




Cota 0 em quase toda a Europa: 




Inclusivé Portugal:


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2019 às 00:07)

A 0z já trata do assunto. Nem a paralela tem essa coisa ridícula, por mais bom que fosse.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2019 às 15:13)

fica mesmo só para recordação estas saidas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2019 às 15:15)

david 6 disse:


> fica mesmo só para recordação estas saidas


Frio até pode vir mas a precipitação ficará do outro lado da fronteira...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2019 às 18:34)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jan 2019 às 21:24)

Os canários do meu pai estão a ficar bastante quietos e agachados. Já o ano passado, eles acertaram na previsão de chuva para março, bem antes dos modelos matemáticos começarem a prever mais detalhadamente a chuva que viria. Algo me diz que está para acontecer um agravamento das condições atmosféricas, daqui a poucos dias. Seria um sonho se isso acontecesse!


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Jan 2019 às 11:13)

ECM muda radicalmente o panorama e traz-nos estas pérolas com 132h/150h de distância. Isto é que é alimentar os sonhos 

Interessante o 2º Episódio após as 200h, segundo a previsão. Será desta que teremos a mudança que tanto esperamos??


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2019 às 11:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> ECM muda radicalmente o panorama e traz-nos estas pérolas com 132h/150h de distância. Isto é que é alimentar os sonhos
> 
> Interessante o 2º Episódio após as 200h, segundo a previsão. Será desta que teremos a mudança que tanto esperamos??


Isso põe neve até no Porto Sai já na próxima saída porque em nenhuma outra run mostrou este cenário...


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Jan 2019 às 11:59)

c0ldPT disse:


> Sai já na próxima saída porque em nenhuma outra run mostrou este cenário...



Pois, é o mais provável. Mas não deixa de ser estranho o comportamento do ECM, com uma alteração tão brusca na previsão, comparativamente com o GFS. Curiosamente, quando isto acontece uma alteração do ECM, o GFS na run seguinte costuma seguir a previsão, mas desta vez continuam a adiar para 31 de janeiro. Também, na previsão do ECM, não deixa de ser curiosa a posição da depressão, centrada no Golfo de Leão, a qual sempre proporciona entradas vigorosas de NW e precipitações de neve em cotas baixas (considerando o frio instalado).
Teremos de ficar atentos às próximas runs.


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Jan 2019 às 13:52)

Mais outra pérola


----------



## The Weatherman (24 Jan 2019 às 14:19)

Ou ainda...


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2019 às 14:49)

The Weatherman disse:


> Ou ainda...




Ainda por cima nesse fim de semana vou estar pelo Nordeste Transmontano 

Seria interessante a paisagem pintada de branco e ver nevar


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2019 às 15:54)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda por cima nesse fim de semana vou estar pelo Nordeste Transmontano
> 
> Seria interessante a paisagem pintada de branco e ver nevar


Bem, mesmo se não saísses de casa segundo esse mapa vias a branquinha


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2019 às 17:07)

Que belo nevão em perspetiva, em especial  para o Interior Norte/Centro:

Com uma nortada destas  a sensação térmica deve ser baixíssima


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2019 às 18:29)

A run paralela do GFS 12z também a mostrar um início de Fevereiro com chuva, frio e neve a cotas baixas :




P.S: Hoje a run paralela iria substituir a run operacional do gfs logo teoricamente esta seria a operacional de hoje, no entanto parece que devido ao _shutdown_ nos EUA tal foi adiado.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (31 Jan 2019 às 02:26)

*A 45 horas de distância, sonho ou realidade?*

*



*


----------



## pe5cinco5 (4 Fev 2019 às 00:46)

*Faz bem sonhar





*
*Como dizia o outro "Ah e tal, mija p'raí*!" 
*




Ah calma, o ECM, assim como o GFS, começa a "empurrar" o anticiclone para o Norte da França:










*
*Com 2 a apoiar (ECM e GFS) já se sonha mais confortável *


----------



## lserpa (4 Fev 2019 às 00:59)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Faz bem sonhar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holly sh*t I loved that!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (4 Fev 2019 às 01:09)

lserpa disse:


> Holly sh*t I loved that!!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk




*Água é vida*, portanto temos de sonhar como se ela fosse até nós.
*☁☁☁





 *


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2019 às 13:10)

Está engraçado


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Fev 2019 às 14:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Está engraçado








Algarve a necessitar de barco  
E, de repente, o GFS volta aos seus devaneiros apaixonados


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mar 2019 às 17:30)

É desta é desta 





"Está calado, que até lá ainda acabas sem frio e sem precipitação!!!"


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Mar 2019 às 17:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É desta é desta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tem mantido nas runs bom sinal mas até lá uma eternidade.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mar 2019 às 19:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tem mantido nas runs bom sinal mas até lá uma eternidade.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



As últimas saídas têm mostrado efetivamente isso, mas a operacional do GFS está quase sozinha, repare-se na quantidade de cenários no ensemble que para já sugerem um evento como o mostrado em cima, são mesmo muito poucos, a média nas temperaturas em altitude está mesmo muito desfasada. Aguardemos com muita paciência, mas o desfecho mais provável é o que nós estamos habituados...  Já no ECMWF, começou a surgir algo interessante aso 850hPa, mas aos 500hPa está péssimo. A 200 e muitas horas é tempo mais que suficiente para se compor a coisa, quanto mais não fosse para trazer neve generalizada às serranias (este ano o Caramulo ficou na prática a 0s)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2019 às 11:41)

GFS a indicar uma cut-off em cima de Portugal para daqui a 162 horas. Ainda algo distante, mas mais previsível do que a 300 horas. Ontem, nenhum modelo falava nessa possibilidade, ainda por cima a um tão curto espaço de tempo. 

Espero que não seja apenas uma miragem e que traga alguma chuva para cá, pois nós bem precisamos! 





PS: ECMWF está muito parecido, mas não está tão bom como o GFS.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Mar 2019 às 13:47)

Acho que preciso de uma lupa para ver essa cut off. O efeito dessa suposta cut off será zero !


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2019 às 14:05)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> GFS a indicar uma cut-off em cima de Portugal para daqui a 162 horas. Ainda algo distante, mas mais previsível do que a 300 horas. Ontem, nenhum modelo falava nessa possibilidade, ainda por cima a um tão curto espaço de tempo.



Isso assemelha-se mais a uma ULL (_upper level low_).


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Mar 2019 às 12:01)

E, em plena Primavera, após um Inverno seco e um "Marçaverão", o GFS prevê para o dia 13 de Abril o dia mais frio do ano, com ligação directa à Sibéria 










Liguem as lareiras novamente


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2019 às 12:39)

Isto é mesmo do 8 ao 80.


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Mar 2019 às 12:54)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Mar 2019 às 13:24)

Mas essa saída operacional are está bem desfasada do resto do ensemble. Mas Abril promete ser bem diferente do que temos tido neste Inverno. Mais uma vez a Primavera a compensar o Inverno em especial a sul de Portugal !


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Abr 2019 às 16:53)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E, em plena Primavera, após um Inverno seco e um "Marçaverão", o GFS prevê para o dia 13 de Abril o dia mais frio do ano, com ligação directa à Sibéria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E não é que o ECM segue a previsão do GFS


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2019 às 18:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E não é que o ECM segue a previsão do GFS



Essa sinóptica traria grandes acumulados, em especial ali no flanco N/NW da depressão, litoral Norte com algumas zonas talvez perto ou acima dos 50 mm em 6 horas.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (4 Abr 2019 às 00:35)

*Um sonho nevar no alentejo em Abril, 36 horas de distância






*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2019 às 08:46)

Bom dia, 
GFS a indicar 75 a 100 mm nas próximas 192 horas. É mesmo um modelo de sonho, pois outros modelos não dão mais de 20 mm. 





Neste momento, a probabilidade de isto acontecer é muito pequena, mas esperemos que aconteça!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Abr 2019 às 23:27)

O facto é que neste momento qualquer pinga será sempre bem-vinda, visto que ainda não estamos no verão em si.  Estou a pôr aqui o GFS pois prevê acumulados bastante bons no Algarve (10 a 15 mm), talvez das regiões que teve menos chuva neste inverno. Isso seria um sonho, neste momento.  O problema é que ainda falta muito tempo (168 horas).


----------



## Hawk (3 Jul 2019 às 19:04)

ISO 30 em aproximação.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Jul 2019 às 08:54)

Portugal , aquele paraíso no Verão 2019 





Vou preparar as orelhas para os detractores de um Verão "que não vale nada" porque também o Inverno "nem Inverno foi..." Pessoalmente, depois de um Inverno quente e seco, prefiro um Verão fresco. Se tivéssemos um Verão normal, íamos beber pedras em Setembro...


----------



## Cesar (4 Jul 2019 às 14:17)

Se isso fosse verdade.


----------



## rozzo (16 Jul 2019 às 10:33)

Ora aí estão "finalmente" os famosos 50ºC! 

GFS a "fritar" para daqui a 10 dias.
A sinóptica responsável seria o "clássico" padrão de dorsal com cut-off a SW.


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jul 2019 às 14:28)

Nesta saída ja mudou...


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2019 às 15:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Nesta saída ja mudou...


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2019 às 15:35)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Nesta saída ja mudou...



e ainda bem...
é normal ir mudando falta 10 dias


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jul 2019 às 18:24)

O corte continua na saída das 12h do gfs
Vamos ver se o ECMWF nao vai atrás


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jul 2019 às 18:31)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Vamos ver se o ECMWF nao vai atrás


Estou a torcer para que vá atrás, não precisamos de calor extremo para nada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Set 2019 às 11:10)

Que o Outono entre como deve ser, com precipitações que mitiguem a seca meteorológica que sofremos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Set 2019 às 16:18)

Atenção aos Açores e à Costa Este dos EUA


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2019 às 16:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Atenção aos Açores e à Costa Este dos EUA



Há já várias saídas que o GFS metia um CT nas redondezas dos Açores por volta das 300h. Geralmente chegava ao fim da saída com ele a alguma distância. Do género disto:











Numa perspetiva mais realista, nos próximos dias é provável que haja atividade tropical relevante nos locais habituais (EUA e Caraíbas):


----------



## Hawk (11 Set 2019 às 16:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Atenção aos Açores e à Costa Este dos EUA



E sinóptica semelhante ao Ophelia para o continente?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Set 2019 às 17:11)

Hawk disse:


> E sinóptica semelhante ao Ophelia para o continente?



Verdade!! Longe da porta


----------



## Hawk (12 Set 2019 às 00:46)

Update: Depois da passagem pelos Açores, landfall em Matosinhos


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Set 2019 às 08:46)

Hawk disse:


> E sinóptica semelhante ao Ophelia para o continente?



Durante estes dias antes e após o equinócio, os modelos começam a fantasiar com o Outono, tal como nós o fazemos 






Mais um landfall nos Açores. Na próxima run deve passar por Lisboa ou pelo Algarve


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2019 às 20:16)

Que sonho, a apenas 240 horas!!! 
Todo o país pintado a azul!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2019 às 20:48)

O modelo australiano em sonhos ninguém o bate


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Set 2019 às 21:54)

O sonho continua, a 150 horas de distância:


----------



## Cesar (16 Set 2019 às 23:44)

Sonhar não custa meus senhores.


----------



## irpsit (30 Set 2019 às 20:56)

De certa forma e algo extraordinario, que os modelos ja comecavam a adivinhar o tempo que iria fazer 20 dias no futuro, o nosso actual Lorenzo previsto no dia 11 de Setembro.

Nao subsestimem o potencial dos modelos!

Ainda assim ha muitas variacoes e incertezas.
Por exemplo, a apenas uns 4 dias, ainda nao se sabe se o Lorenzo vai atingir a Gronelandia ou as Ilhas Britanicas.



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade!! Longe da porta


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Out 2019 às 09:44)

Será possível que possa ocorrer chuva antes de dia 15? ECMWF fala em chuva já no dia 14, um completo sonho, a meu ver:





O GFS também demonstra o mesmo padrão do ECMWF: passagem de uma frente a partir das 228 horas:




 

P.S. Publicação n° 1000!


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2019 às 11:27)

Cut-off a atingir o Sul dentro de 7 dias????


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 12:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Cut-off a atingir o Sul dentro de 7 dias????


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2019 às 13:06)

Ainda longe mas já mostra batimento cardíaco


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2019 às 20:00)

Primeira entrada fresquinha do Outono???  A anterior run do ECM dava subida da dorsal africana para dia 23


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2019 às 06:57)

"Ai se fosse Janeiro"


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Out 2019 às 08:29)

Snifa disse:


> "Ai se fosse Janeiro"


Um Halloween de 'arrepiar'


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2019 às 12:38)

Snifa disse:


> "Ai se fosse Janeiro"


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Out 2019 às 00:57)

Qual Outono, qual quê, Inverno já 

















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2019 às 10:14)

Isto seria um milagre para a região Sul. Infelizmente dificilmente irá acontecer.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2019 às 12:26)

ECM em grande


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2019 às 20:03)

Tá bonito


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2019 às 21:58)

Epá, por favor...não coloquem as desventuras do GFS das 18h.

As saídas de sonho deviam ser sempre as das 00h e das 12h.

As saídas do GFS das 6h e das 18h são por tendência fantasiosas. Não as levem a sério...


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2019 às 22:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá, por favor...não coloquem as desventuras do GFS das 18h.
> 
> As saídas de sonho deviam ser sempre as das 00h e das 12h.
> 
> As saídas do GFS das 6h e das 18h são por tendência fantasiosas. Não as levem a sério...



Então passamos para o ECM 






E que tal???


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2019 às 22:10)

E já nem falo no dilúvio na Catalunha e área mediterrânea 






@Pek é possível esta evolução para um novo Medicane??


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2019 às 22:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Epá, por favor...não coloquem as desventuras do GFS das 18h.
> 
> As saídas de sonho deviam ser sempre as das 00h e das 12h.
> 
> As saídas do GFS das 6h e das 18h são por tendência fantasiosas. Não as levem a sério...



Já agora, momento lúdico...

As runs das 6h e 18h do GFS costumam ser menos precisas porque nestas runs não entram dados das radiossondagens, uma vez que estas apenas são efectuadas às 00h e/ou às 12h


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2019 às 22:52)

Os modelos têm destas coisas...

No hemisfério norte a 120h, como foi escrito, o GFS pode ser partido em 2. 00z e 12z equiparáveis e as melhores. As saídas 06z e 18z têm um desempenho semelhante mas ligeiramente inferior.

Já no hemisfério sul a 120h, todas as saídas do GFS têm um desempenho semelhante (porque há menos dados). A 7 dias, a saída das 06z é a pior (tendo as restantes um desempenho semelhante).

O GFS tem gradualmente melhorado...






... mas continua a disputar o 3º lugar com o modelo canadiano. O modelo britânico continua a ser o 2º melhor modelo global, tendo por vezes melhor desempenho que o IFS (nome do modelo) do ECMWF (nome do centro). Especialmente no hemisfério sul.

Como o mesmo modelo pode ter desempenhos regionais diferentes (ex: Europa vs América do Norte), porreiro seria se o UM do MetOffice tivesse mais dados públicos. Mesmo com as previsões limitadas a 144h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2019 às 08:42)

Continuemos a sonhar


----------



## efcm (17 Out 2019 às 14:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Continuemos a sonhar


Isso é a previsão a quantas horas? E essa chuva toda é para 24h ?

E onde é que eu consigo ler essa informação ?


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2019 às 14:13)

efcm disse:


> Isso é a previsão a quantas horas? E essa chuva toda é para 24h ?
> 
> E onde é que eu consigo ler essa informação ?



É de 384 h, o máximo de previsão do GFS. Esse caso é até dia 1 de Novembro


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2019 às 14:40)

efcm disse:


> E onde é que eu consigo ler essa informação ?



https://www.wxcharts.com/?panel=def...plottype=10&lat=51.500&lon=-0.250&skewtstep=0


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2019 às 14:43)

efcm disse:


> Isso é a previsão a quantas horas? E essa chuva toda é para 24h ?
> 
> E onde é que eu consigo ler essa informação ?



Como foi dito nos posts anteriores pelo @Dias Miguel, é a precipitação acumulada desde a data da run (17/10 00h) até dia 1/11 18h (campo "Valid", por baixo da "Run"), e pode ser consultado no link que o @Orion indicou


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2019 às 22:34)

A cutoff prevista para o final do mês pode ser muito boa ou muito má, caso fique tudo no mar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2019 às 00:29)

Quase 300 mm para o Minho... Menos de 10mm para o sotavento. De qualquer maneira, já ia melhorar a seca da bacia do Tejo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Out 2019 às 00:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Quase 300 mm para o Minho... Menos de 10mm para o sotavento. De qualquer maneira, já ia melhorar a seca da bacia do Tejo.


Nao é sonho.. é pesadelo... No Alentejo e Algarves estamos condenados . Com excepção do dia de amanhã não se prevê chuva significativa nos próximos tempos...


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2019 às 18:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E já nem falo no dilúvio na Catalunha e área mediterrânea
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Quanto à possibilidade de medicane, é verdade que os modelos têm resolvido insistentemente esta situação episódica com a formação de um ciclone mediterrâneo sobre as Ilhas Baleares (ou em seus arredores) no final da semana, mas nas últimas saídas o ICON-UE está um pouco sozinho. Nunca é fácil para os modelos resolver estas situações de depressões isoladas em níveis altos no Mediterrâneo, às vezes mostrando em seus mapas "artifacts" que finalmente não se materializam. Nesta ocasião a possibilidade existe, mas seria cauteloso. Teremos que estar atentos ao processo de ciclogênese que provavelmente vai acontecer.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Out 2019 às 09:31)

O ECM voltou para animar a malta


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Out 2019 às 10:01)




----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2019 às 23:14)

Na saída das 12, o ECM tem uma bela mancha de precipitação a sul de Faro com 50 mm na 2º feira.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Out 2019 às 08:58)

Para emoldurar este verdadeiro sonho do ECM 






Digam-me lá: há quanto tempo não se via uma previsão assim???


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Nov 2019 às 09:27)

Não seria a salvação de ninguém, mas seria sem dúvida um Sr.empurrão


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2019 às 09:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não seria a salvação de ninguém, mas seria sem dúvida um Sr.empurrão


Hummm...não sei porquê, mas uma sinóptica destas e aquela zona do interior alentejano com apenas 10-15 litros\m2. Pouco, muito pouco. Seria só uma regadela superficial e que nos dias seguintes já nem se notaria - nem entrar no solo era capaz.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2019 às 10:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hummm...não sei porquê, mas uma sinóptica destas e aquela zona do interior alentejano com apenas 10-15 litros\m2. Pouco, muito pouco. Seria só uma regadela superficial e que nos dias seguintes já nem se notaria - nem entrar no solo era capaz.


Independentemente de qual seja a sinóptica, é muito difícil aquela zona do interior alentejano render acumulados significativos. Já aquela zona no vale de Douro, se não fosse a latitude, seria igual ou pior sendo que já ouvi dizer muitas vezes que a zona mais seca do continente não fica no Sul, mas sim algures nessa zona do vale do douro no Interior Norte.
O sudeste do Alentejo só rende mais provavelmente com uma cut-off ou se se abrir um corredor de depressões à nossa latitude...
No geral, não seriam acumulados nada maus, o problema é o do costume...Nas vésperas, desaparece grande parte.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2019 às 10:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não seria a salvação de ninguém, mas seria sem dúvida um Sr.empurrão


Isso seria um padrão normal, noutros tempos para Novembro, não vejo nada de extraordinário, enquanto ela não cair em força não vale a pena ter ilusões.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2019 às 18:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Já aquela *zona no vale de Douro*, se não fosse a latitude, seria igual ou pior sendo que já ouvi dizer muitas vezes que a zona mais seca do continente não fica no Sul, mas sim algures nessa zona do vale do douro no Interior Norte.


Sim, a zona do Baixo Sabor e a zona do baixo Côa são zonas muito secas. Mas questiono-me o que acontecerá agora com as barragens do Sabor e toda aquela água por ali? Terá algum efeito? Só com o passar dos anos saberemos se há ou não alguma alteração.

O óbvio seria termos depressões a baixar de latitude, e a trazerem ar húmido da zona do mar da Madeira.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Nov 2019 às 22:36)

Será desta?? 

ECMWF:





GFS:





Curiosamente, todos os modelos apontam para uma mudança do panorama a partir de dia 19/20.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2019 às 22:48)

Isto seria o terror. 
Tudo de barco.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Nov 2019 às 09:33)

Eles tanto que prevêem que acabarão por acertar 







Com um prognóstico tão extremo, recordei-me logo do temporal de 1997...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Nov 2019 às 11:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Eles tanto que prevêem que acabarão por acertar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talvez parecido com fevereiro de 2008. Talvez...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2019 às 19:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Talvez parecido com fevereiro de 2008. Talvez...


Não queiramos esse extremo...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Nov 2019 às 19:34)

Na previsão do ecm das 12h tudo se resume a 2 frentes de intensidade moderada a forte. 
Os acumulados no sul rondaria mesmo assim os 50 mm!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2019 às 19:38)

Para a Batalha estão previstos em 10 dias 126mm... nunca me lembro! Claro que pode mudar tudo...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2019 às 21:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Para a Batalha estão previstos em 10 dias 126mm... nunca me lembro! Claro que pode mudar tudo...


Ah, certamente que já viste mais vezes esse valor nos meteogramas. Em Março de 2018 lembro-me de chegar a ver 250mm na minha zona.
Na run da 12z estão previstos quase 130mm e 150mm para C. Maior, dos quais mais de 100mm cairiam num só dia, algo histórico para a Região em questão certamente. Como é óbvio vão haver muitas mudanças...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2019 às 21:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Ah, certamente que já viste mais vezes esse valor nos meteogramas. Em Março de 2018 lembro-me de chegar a ver 250mm na minha zona.
> Na run da 12z estão previstos quase 130mm e 150mm para C. Maior, dos quais mais de 100mm cairiam num só dia, algo histórico para a Região em questão certamente. Como é óbvio vão haver muitas mudanças...


Pá não me lembro mas é possível que sim. 126mm seria excelente!


----------



## Pisfip (13 Nov 2019 às 23:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pá não me lembro mas é possível que sim. 126mm seria excelente!


Já estão a haver cortes. No entanto é de assinalar a persistência de grandes acumulados. Vamos rezar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2019 às 10:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> ECM volta a carregar na precipitação para o NW de Portugal Continental,e coloca mais de 550mm de acumulado até ao dia 29
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É um verdadeiro delírio esta saída do ECMWF 






Legenda


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2019 às 11:22)

Os >500 mms seriam incomuns ou de sonho se estivessem sendo previstos para o sul continental.

Para que isso ocorra no litoral norte basta um ligeiro enfraquecimento do anticiclone. E não são necessárias frentes com intensidade por aí além, bastando apenas dias consecutivos de chuva tendencialmente estratiforme. Os tais 'rios atmosféricos'.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2019 às 11:27)

Orion disse:


> Os >500 mms seriam incomuns ou de sonho se estivessem sendo previstos para o sul continental.
> 
> Para que isso ocorra no litoral norte basta um ligeiro enfraquecimento do anticiclone. E não são necessárias frentes com intensidade por aí além, bastando apenas dias consecutivos de chuva tendencialmente estratiforme. Os tais 'rios atmosféricos'.



Acho que não é muito comum estarem previstos 500mm em 10 dias para nenhum sítio de Portugal Continental


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2019 às 11:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acho que não é muito comum estarem previstos 500mm em 10 dias para nenhum sítio de Portugal Continental



É um evento, vá, extremo mas está sendo previsto na zona habitual da ocorrência de grandes acumulados ocasionais.


----------



## 1337 (20 Nov 2019 às 11:40)

Orion disse:


> É um evento, vá, extremo mas está sendo previsto na zona habitual da ocorrência de grandes acumulados ocasionais.


Acho que nem em 2001 caiu perto disso e foi um ano de cheias.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2019 às 11:49)

Quase metade do acumulado dos 10 dias ocorre em 24h. Claro que isso é possível num contexto de um 'rio atmosférico' mais ou menos prolongado, bastando apenas um ou outro sistema frontal mais intenso.

Acrescento que num contexto de aquecimento global, é expectável que ocorram 'rios atmosféricos' no litoral norte que gerem enormes acumulados. Do género que foi anteriormente publicado.


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2019 às 13:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2019 às 13:53)

Orion disse:


>


Olha ainda me vem fazer uma visita!    É o circuito normal, vai ao canhão da Nazaré e depois vem a Fátima!


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2019 às 18:13)

Glaciação


----------



## A J Pombo (28 Nov 2019 às 21:01)

-8 a -12 em todo o território de Portugal Continental seria uma tragédia


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 21:38)

A J Pombo disse:


> -8 a -12 em todo o território de Portugal Continental seria uma tragédia


Isto não são temp ao nível do solo, é um mapa de anomalias de temp a 850hPa


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Nov 2019 às 21:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto não são temp ao nível do solo, é um mapa de anomalias de temp a 850hPa


Pois, mas com uma massa de ar deste tipo as temperaturas noturnas seriam desse nível nos locais de inversão principalmente no interior.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 21:54)

c0ldPT disse:


> Pois, mas com uma massa de ar deste tipo as temperaturas noturnas seriam desse nível nos locais de inversão principalmente no interior.


Sim claro que as temp iam baixar bastante!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2019 às 22:39)

Pek disse:


> Glaciação


O Anticiclone em cunha ao lado da Península Ibérica, até ao norte do reino Unido, conjugado com um potente depressão localizado entre o norte de Itália e o sul de França...Que conjugação óptima para trazer o frio das regiões mais setentrionais da Europa.

Uma potente entrada polar continental em perspectiva, SE SE CONFIRMAR como é óbvio.

Mas seria muito interessante para a 2ª semana de dezembro.
A primeira semana arrefece a atmosfera e também os solos, a 2ª congela tudo em noites gélidas. Depois uma entrada de norte ou nordeste, húmida e fria, trataria de aqui colocar outros MAPAS DE SONHO.
Mas isso seria sonhar demasiado à frente.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2019 às 11:00)

Pek disse:


> Glaciação



Mas que bela siberiana!


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2019 às 17:13)

Saída de sonho ou mesmo "maluca" do GFS 12z , além da chuva isto daria um grande nevão em muitas zonas e eventuais condições de Blizzard devido aos vento fortes, nomeadamente nas zonas afectadas por vento E/NE 

Ciclogénese explosiva:











Eventualmente, iria causar mais estragos do que trazer benefícios:


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2019 às 17:35)

Snifa disse:


> Saída de sonho ou mesmo "maluca" do GFS 12z , além da chuva isto daria um grande nevão em muitas zonas
> 
> Ciclogénese explosiva:
> 
> ...



Uma carta dessas, para uma sexta-feira dia 13.


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2019 às 18:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma carta dessas, para uma sexta-feira dia 13.




Seria dramático e assustador


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2019 às 19:54)

Snifa disse:


> Saída de sonho ou mesmo "maluca" do GFS 12z , além da chuva isto daria um grande nevão em muitas zonas e eventuais condições de Blizzard devido aos vento fortes, nomeadamente nas zonas afectadas por vento E/NE
> 
> Ciclogénese explosiva:
> 
> ...


@Snifa , não ponhas o povo a sonhar.
Uma sinóptica destas eventualmente daria queda de neve para a Serra da Estrela de METROS (metros!).
Esta é a situação em que a Serra da estrela ficaria intransitável durante semanas - mas como aí vem a passagem de ano tratariam de a reabrir em 1 a 2 semanas no máximo. Repete-se nevões dos anos 90?


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Dez 2019 às 20:00)

Snifa disse:


> Saída de sonho ou mesmo "maluca" do GFS 12z , além da chuva isto daria um grande nevão em muitas zonas e eventuais condições de Blizzard devido aos vento fortes, nomeadamente nas zonas afectadas por vento E/NE
> 
> Ciclogénese explosiva:
> 
> ...


Não fosse o transtorno que iria causar incluído a mim próprio, pois que venha, Seria um recuar ao passado. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Dez 2019 às 20:01)

Querem ver que tenho de comprar skis para ir para o trabalho?


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 20:02)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Querem ver que tenho de comprar skis para ir para o trabalho?


 Também podes tentar fazer sku...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Dez 2019 às 20:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Também podes tentar fazer sku...



Ainda há umas semanas fiz sku (involuntário!) e tenho a comunicar que já não tenho idade para essas aventuras. Andei mais de 3 semanas com o (s)ku a doer-me...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 20:06)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ainda há umas semanas fiz sku (involuntário!) e tenho a comunicar que já não tenho idade para essas aventuras. Andei mais de 3 semanas com o (s)ku a doer-me...


Metes-te em aventuras e depois dizes que foi involuntário...   joking... uma vez fui à Serra da Estrela em pequeno e vendiam uns discos enormes para se fazer sku... tens de comprar um desses!


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

Os modelos nao apontam ainda para nenhuma entrada siberiana antes de dia 15.
Para dia 13, ha aquela depressao cavada, a passar no sul de Portugal, potencial chuva forte e neve a cotas baixas no norte.

Depois de dia 17, parece surgir uma entrada fria continental, na Europa central, talvez se extenda a Portugal durante o periodo natalicio...


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2019 às 20:51)

Os modelos nao apontam ainda para nenhuma entrada siberiana antes de dia 15.
Para dia 13, ha aquela depressao cavada, a passar no sul de Portugal, potencial chuva forte e neve a cotas baixas no norte.

Depois de dia 17, parece surgir uma entrada fria continental, na Europa central, talvez se extenda a Portugal durante o periodo natalicio...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2019 às 21:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Metes-te em aventuras e depois dizes que foi involuntário...   joking... uma vez fui à Serra da Estrela em pequeno e vendiam uns discos enormes para se fazer sku... tens de comprar um desses!



Há uns 20 anos fui à Serra da Estrela, uma amiga levou uma bóia enorme de praia, ela fez o sku bem, eu quando fui experimentar, fui logo direito a uma pedra, nem digo-te nada, acertou mesmo nas partes, a salvação é que já estavam no gelo. Pior, é que todos desataram a rir até desconhecidos, a sorte é que não existia facebook's e afins.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 22:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Há uns 20 anos fui à Serra da Estrela, uma amiga levou uma bóia enorme de praia, ela fez o sku bem, eu quando fui experimentar, fui logo direito a uma pedra, nem digo-te nada, acertou mesmo nas partes, a salvação é que já estavam no gelo. Pior, é que todos desataram a rir até desconhecidos, a sorte é que não existia facebook's e afins.


Ui essa doeu!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2019 às 08:47)

Delírio, ou nós é que já não estamos habituados?!  Afinal de contas até estamos no mês mais chuvoso do ano 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Dez 2019 às 00:18)

O canadiano GEM não desarma, e sugere um novo meio de transporte à malta 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2019 às 19:50)

O modelo UKMO também tem devaneios


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jan 2020 às 11:41)

E esta descida de 33hPa em apenas 12h a Norte dos Açores?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2020 às 09:39)

Alguém andou a dar na veia 
















Meteograma para Loures: iso -7ºC e mínima de -1ºC


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2020 às 09:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguém andou a dar na veia
> Meteograma para Loures: iso -7ºC e mínima de -1ºC


Pena não ser no primeiro painel e também falta precipitação. Entretanto já está a sair a run das 6, vamos ver...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2020 às 10:10)

Thomar disse:


> Pena não ser no primeiro painel e também falta precipitação. Entretanto já está a sair a run das 6, vamos ver...



Pelo menos teríamos frio, não este tempo como hoje em que as temperaturas estão altas e só deve pingar alguma coisa no litoral norte. Já que não chove, ao menos que tenhamos frio


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2020 às 10:11)

Pelo menos da para consolar a vistinha.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2020 às 10:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguém andou a dar na veia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depressão retrógada no mediterrâneo com muito frio continental em altitude, 9 de Janeiro de 2009 Versão 2.0


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2020 às 11:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguém andou a dar na veia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pelo menos fica a vistinha consolada!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2020 às 11:49)

*Run 6z* GFS
E depois de muito frio instalado ...






Uma baixa pressão de 957 hpa , proveniente de NW 





A trazer a cereja no topo do bolo 






E claro, um final feliz 






*Sinóptica*






Infelizmente isto tudo a mais de 300h! 

*Mas o sonho comanda os meteoloucos *


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2020 às 21:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguém andou a dar na veia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tendo em conta alguns locais de Loures, a mínima ia aos -6ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jan 2020 às 23:10)

Qual foi a última vez em que nevou no Algarve desta maneira?   





No entanto, o que é certo é que o ensemble do ECMWF está bem generoso em relação à precipitação, há bastantes saídas: 
https://kachelmannwetter.com/at/vorhersage/2261598-vila-real-de-santo-antonio/ensemble/euro/niederschlag/


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2020 às 23:26)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Qual foi a última vez em que nevou no Algarve desta maneira?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estranho, mas não impossível, a 19 de Janeiro de 2017, nevou no litoral do sotavento algarvio, em Fevereiro de 2012 caiu sleet em Olhão. A sinóptica é favorável, temperatura baixa e vento de nordeste fazem milagres por aqui, tem que existir frio em altura. É raro é, mas não impossível. 

Atenção, que em 2017, só o GFS colocava a possibilidade de neve no litoral do sotavento algarvio e o GFS acertou na muge.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2020 às 13:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Qual foi a última vez em que nevou no Algarve desta maneira?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como fizeste link direto na imagem já não aparece nada daquilo que postaste... Não sei porque insistes em fazer isso, o fórum é que perde e os teus posts servem nos dias em que os escreves e depois passam a valer zero.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2020 às 18:11)

MSantos disse:


> Como fizeste link direto na imagem já não aparece nada daquilo que postaste... Não sei porque insistes em fazer isso, o fórum é que perde e os teus posts servem nos dias em que os escreves e depois passam a valer zero.



Nem serve no próprio dia é mais na própria hora, se postares às 18h está certo, mas às 19h já não bate que saiu uma nova saída do ECMWF. 

Aqui, fica a imagem embora de outro site, para mim, mais perceptível devido às cores.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2020 às 23:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, fica a imagem embora de outro site, para mim, mais perceptível devido às cores.



Interessante sinóptica para a próxima segunda-feira: potente anticiclone junto das ilhas britânicas e baixas pressões no Mediterrâneo e Golfo de Cádis. Assim, espera-se uma descida bastante significativa da temperatura, vento moderado a forte do quadrante leste, com rajadas nas terras altas; períodos de céu muito nublado a sul do Rio Tejo e possibilidade de precipitação no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, que poderá ser de neve nas serras algarvias.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2020 às 22:53)

Seria maioritariamente seca, mas traria frio mais a "sério" 

É um bom exemplo de uma entrada fria continental às nossas latitudes


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Jan 2020 às 23:20)

Snifa disse:


> Seria maioritariamente seca, mas traria frio mais a "sério"
> 
> É um bom exemplo de uma entrada fria continental às nossas latitudes



Mas são essas entradas continentais que nos têm dado os belos e raros episódios de queda de neve a cota 0 . E logo em fevereiro , que é o mês dos sonhos para neve a cotas baixas .

O problema é que a Europa está com pouco ar frio instalado .

EDIT : mais uma saída louca agora do GFS , que vai de encontro a este post .

O GFS é bom para nos fazer sonhar , pelo menos até à próxima saída , onde deve desaparecer o sonho ...


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2020 às 08:52)

Alto Alentejo tipo Sibéria


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2020 às 08:56)

E o GFS faz sonhar a malta com uma cutoff de Noroeste


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Jan 2020 às 09:31)

O problema é que o ECM ainda não parece querer ir atrás .

Para isso , acho que tinha de haver uma mudança radical na previsão a médio prazo , já que o ECM prevê um fevereiro com temperatura acima da média .

Mas pode acontecer , qualquer atividade atmosférica não prevista agora , que pode mudar tudo .

Mas sem o ECM mudar radicalmente a sua previsão , não acredito que esta entrada muito fria se venha a concretizar .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jan 2020 às 09:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Alto Alentejo tipo Sibéria



O sonho comanda a vida...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2020 às 10:01)

Eh pá, isso dava para um nevãozinho lá no Alto Alentejo...  Pena que são sonhos.


----------



## Nashville (28 Jan 2020 às 10:11)

Crazyrain disse:


> O problema é que o ECM ainda não parece querer ir atrás .
> 
> Para isso , acho que tinha de haver uma mudança radical na previsão a médio prazo , já que o ECM prevê um fevereiro com temperatura acima da média .
> 
> ...




Não era de estranhar, o clima anda muito incerto tudo é possível, mas vamos espera...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2020 às 10:34)

Esta run das 06z do GFS continua muito boa


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2020 às 10:48)

Exceto a precipitação que quase nem vê-la...


----------



## dvieira (28 Jan 2020 às 11:08)

Mais uma saída e a tendência continua lá. O maior problema seria a falta de precipitação pois neste casos fica quase tudo em Espanha. Depois deste mês de Janeiro quase sempre com a cota de neve a 3000 metros pode ser que o mês de Fevereiro faça uma compensação.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Jan 2020 às 11:16)

dvieira disse:


> Mais uma saída e a tendência continua lá. O maior problema seria a falta de precipitação pois neste casos fica quase tudo em Espanha. Depois deste mês de Janeiro quase sempre com a cota de neve a 3000 metros pode ser que o mês de Fevereiro faça uma compensação.



A falta de precipitação é o nosso eterno problema nas entradas frias continentais .

Embora paradoxalmente sejam a nossa única hipótese de ver cair neve a cotas muito baixas , se se abrir uma ( muito complicada de aparecer ) janela de oportunidade .


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Jan 2020 às 11:23)

Lembro - me de em janeiro de 2009 essa rara janela de oportunidade ter aparecido .

Estava muito frio , depois de vários dias bastante frios . No noite do dia 8 para 9 de janeiro estava muito frio , com temperaturas de 0 ° ou negativas e eu avistei uma massa nebulosa a NE.  E eu lembro - me de ter comentado com um familiar que tinha muita esperança naquelas nuvens .

E não me enganei , essa janela de oportunidade surgiu  e no dia seguinte de manhã cedo nevou a qualquer cota por onde essa massa nebulosa passou .


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Jan 2020 às 11:35)

Crazyrain disse:


> Lembro - me de em janeiro de 2009 essa rara janela de oportunidade ter aparecido .
> 
> Estava muito frio , depois de vários dias bastante frios . No noite do dia 8 para 9 de janeiro estava muito frio , com temperaturas de 0 ° ou negativas e eu avistei uma massa nebulosa a NE.  E eu lembro - me de ter comentado com um familiar que tinha muita esperança naquelas nuvens .
> 
> E não me enganei , essa janela de oportunidade surgiu  e no dia seguinte de manhã cedo nevou a qualquer cota por onde essa massa nebulosa passou .


Dia lendário  Fazendo uma breve pesquisa tenho a perceção que já cerca de 10 dias antes do evento já os modelos viam essa possibilidade, que se manteve consistente em todas as runs até ao dia 9. Bem diferente de hoje em dia em que de um dia para o outro se esfuma tudo...


----------



## hurricane (28 Jan 2020 às 12:44)

Eu estando na Bélgica com um Inverno anormalmente quente e sem neve, estou a seguir com atencao esta mudanca de padrao. A verdade é que o GFS ja aponta para esta mudanca de padrao ha pelo menos 5 ou 6 saidas e sem adiamentos (algo que me parece ser bastante consisente ja). E dando uma olhada por outros modelos, todos eles apontam no mesmo sentido. Comeco a achar improvavel que a coisa mude. Ha que ter esperanca!


----------



## hurricane (28 Jan 2020 às 22:50)

E pronto la se foi o frio! Incrivel. Nao vale a pena ter esperanca para este Inverno


----------



## Toby (29 Jan 2020 às 10:02)

https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/uccle-ukkle/06447.html?metar
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/bruxelles-woluve-saint-pierre/000CV.html
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/bruxelles-national/06451.html?metar
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observati...-chapelle-saint-lambert/000FA.html?dixminutes


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Jan 2020 às 10:24)

Ainda não desapareceu por completo o frio . Acima das 240 horas ainda há previsão de cotas de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros . E agora , ponto importante , começa a ser também apoiado pelo ECM. .

Mas para já são meras tendências , ainda vai correr muita água por debaixo da ponte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jan 2020 às 10:52)

Crazyrain disse:


> Ainda não desapareceu por completo o frio . Acima das 240 horas ainda há previsão de cotas de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros . E agora , ponto importante , começa a ser também apoiado pelo ECM. .
> 
> Mas para já são meras tendências , ainda vai correr muita água por debaixo da ponte.



Depende da perspectiva.

Ontem o GFS dava cota de neve nos 0 metros em Lisboa, quando hoje o mínimo está nos 850 (embora sem precipitação em ambos os casos).


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Jan 2020 às 10:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Depende da perspectiva.
> 
> Ontem o GFS dava cota de neve nos 0 metros em Lisboa, quando hoje o mínimo está nos 850 (embora sem precipitação em ambos os casos).



Eu estava a referir - me principalmente ao ECM , que considero um modelo muito melhor a longo prazo .

Agora , ver nos modelos previsão de cotas de neve  muito baixas e precipitação abundante não é coisa que seja costume visionar .


----------



## Crazyrain (29 Jan 2020 às 11:01)

Nos últimos anos , até as siberianas transportando massas de  ar frio muito seco  têm sido raras .


----------



## Nashville (29 Jan 2020 às 11:11)

Crazyrain disse:


> Eu estava a referir - me principalmente ao ECM , que considero um modelo muito melhor a longo prazo .
> 
> Agora , ver nos modelos previsão de cotas de neve  muito baixas e precipitação abundante não é coisa que seja costume visionar .



Sem duvida ECM muito mais certeiro a longo prazo, é mais ponderado...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2020 às 22:01)

"*Previsão para sábado, 14 de fevereiro*:

RESUMO: 
Céu muito nublado. Chuva constante e por vezes forte, afetando inicialmente o Algarve (a partir das 11:00) e deslocando-se para a Região Centro. Temperaturas agradáveis durante o dia, mas deverão arrefecer durante a noite. Vento de sudoeste forte no Sul. 

Céu muito nublado e chuva. Vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste, soprando moderado a forte no Alentejo e forte no Algarve. Descida da temperatura ao longo da tarde, sobretudo no sul. Descida da temperatura máxima, sobretudo no Algarve. Pequena subida da temperatura máxima na Região Norte. 

GRANDE LISBOA: 
Céu pouco nublado de manhã, tornando-se muito nublado à tarde. Vento fraco a moderado, soprando moderado a forte a partir da tarde. Pequena descida da temperatura máxima. 

GRANDE PORTO: 
Céu pouco nublado de manhã, tornando-se muito nublado à noite. Vento fraco a moderado, soprando moderado a partir da tarde, e por vezes forte, à noite. Pequena subida da temperatura máxima."

"*Previsão para domingo, 15 de fevereiro*: 

RESUMO: 
Céu muito nublado. Chuva constante e por vezes forte. Queda de neve nas terras altas, Nordeste e Serra de São Mamede. Descida das temperaturas ao longo do dia. Vento forte de sudoeste. 

Céu muito nublado e chuva forte e constante durante todo o dia. Vento forte de sudoeste, soprando muito forte nas terras altas. Descida das temperaturas ao longo do dia, em todo o país. 

GRANDE LISBOA: 
Céu muito nublado. Chuva a partir das 00:10 e forte durante a manhã e tarde. Vento forte de sudoeste. Descida das temperaturas. Poderão ocorrer inundações. 

GRANDE PORTO: 
Céu muito nublado. Chuva a partir das 03:00, tornando-se forte a partir do meio da manhã. Vento forte de sudoeste. Descida das temperaturas. Poderão ocorrer inundações e derrocadas."

"*Previsão para 2ª feira, 16 de fevereiro*:

RESUMO: 
Céu muito nublado. Chuva constante, fraca a moderada. Queda de neve nas terras altas. Pequena descida das temperaturas mínima e máxima. Vento fraco a moderado. 

Céu muito nublado e chuva fraca a moderada, mas constante. Vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste, soprando moderado a forte nas terras altas. Descida das temperaturas. 

GRANDE LISBOA: 
Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco a moderado. Chuva fraca a moderada. Pequena descida das temperaturas. 

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco a moderado. Chuva forte de madrugada, tornando-se fraca a moderada durante a manhã e tarde. Descida das temperaturas. 








Infelizmente, só mesmo em sonhos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2020 às 14:01)

Junho é que vai ser...


----------



## Paulo H (16 Fev 2020 às 15:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Junho é que vai ser...


Pena ser em Junho.. Por exemplo, nesse mês, Castelo Branco recebe em média 25,5 l/m2, logo a julgar pelo mapa, teria um acréscimo de 0,7l/m2/dia, ou seja, mais 21mm ao fim do mês.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Fev 2020 às 10:21)

GFS 00Z com delírios de neve


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2020 às 17:27)

Interessante saida do GFS 12 z para quem gosta de frio e neve, autêntico gelo a meados de Março, ainda por cima com vento forte


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2020 às 17:41)

Snifa disse:


> Interessante saida do GFS 12 z para quem gosta de frio e neve, autêntico gelo a meados de Março, ainda por cima com vento forte



Ai, se fosse Janeiro...


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mar 2020 às 18:22)

Bom bom era não ficar tudo em Espanha, mas já se sabe o que a casa gasta.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2020 às 11:14)

O GFS passou-se 
















--


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Mar 2020 às 11:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O GFS passou-se
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Delírios do Equinócio, habituais nos modelos de previsão a médio e longo prazo, ou está a ver aquilo que o ECM insinuou há uns dias e retirou para tempo seco, quente e primaveril


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2020 às 11:25)




----------



## dvieira (4 Mar 2020 às 11:25)

O GFS a voltar a fazer sonhar. Ainda não existe consenso no que pode aí vir. Anda no põe frio extremo ou calor primaveril do 8 ou 80. Pode ter a ver com o vórtice polar. Ele continua inabalável mas os modelos podem ver nas previsões alguma quebra.


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2020 às 07:46)

Bom dia!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2020 às 13:24)

Já ensemble mostra o rebentar com a escala


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2020 às 19:49)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!



A meteorologia a 240h é uma coisa muito volátil...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mar 2020 às 18:29)

Será? A 2 dias de distância, temos este panorama aqui para a zona:  





Mais um pouco e terei a média feita...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2020 às 20:26)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Será? A 2 dias de distância, temos este panorama aqui para a zona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O ECM diz que é na minha zona, com mais de 30 mm em 6 horas. 

https://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mar 2020 às 21:05)

Dada a proximidade do evento, seria mais correcto colocar essas mensagens no tópico de previsão.


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Mar 2020 às 11:00)

O GFS passou-se outra vez, 300m de cota de neve em Castelo Branco no dia 30, era bom era .


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2020 às 12:49)

também já tinha reparado ontem e hoje mantém, aqui ontem até dava 300 hoje desceu para os 150/200  ainda falta muitos dias infelizmente


----------



## Thomar (22 Mar 2020 às 13:43)

Ai, se fosse Janeiro...  
Nesta run das 6 poderia (ou poderá  ) ocorrer precipitação sobre a forma de neve em todos os distritos, por exemplo vi os meteogramas para Monchique, Beja, Palmela, etc...


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Mar 2020 às 18:36)

Já limpou quase tudo, o resto desaparece nas próximas saídas.


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2020 às 18:57)

Albifriorento disse:


> Já limpou quase tudo, o resto desaparece nas próximas saídas.


O ecm reforçou o núcleo frio 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2020 às 19:01)

joselamego disse:


> O ecm reforçou o núcleo frio
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk



E de que maneira, pena faltar tanto tempo


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2020 às 19:03)

Snifa disse:


> E de que maneira, pena faltar tanto tempo


Ainda falta muito , é verdade 
Vamos aguardar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (22 Mar 2020 às 19:05)

31 de março, GEM:











ECMWF:


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2020 às 19:24)

Se ocorresse tal nevão, as pessoas ( nomeadamente do litoral) nem iriam poder desfrutar da neve, por motivos de restrições nos deslocamentos, nada de idas em massa ao Marão, Serra da Estrela etc...

Mesmo assim era uma situação bastante interessante.

ECMWF 12 z


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2020 às 20:17)

Por aqui, o meteograma é este:







Seria a loucura, como mostra a saída de controlo parece que encravou ali qualquer coisa.


----------



## cardu (22 Mar 2020 às 22:22)

estou mesmo a ver o que vai acontecer. Vai nevar em sitios onde é raro nevar, mas a quarentena vai impedir ser testemunha disso.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2020 às 23:36)

Sejamos sinceros ninguém vai levar estás previsoes a sério pois não... 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (22 Mar 2020 às 23:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sejamos sinceros ninguém vai levar estás previsoes a sério pois não...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Tão perto do dia 1 de Abril é difícil levar estas previsões a sério.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mar 2020 às 23:56)

O bruxinho espanhol já anda a prever coisas lá para o fim de março. 
Das últimas vezes acertou sempre, veremos se desta também acerta...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mar 2020 às 00:09)

Não vejo nada, não ouvi nada, nem sei do que estás a falar. 
Podes explicar?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mar 2020 às 12:05)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não vejo nada, não ouvi nada, nem sei do que estás a falar.
> Podes explicar?


Se lesses o que está na publicação...
"Si hoy es 22 de marzo, contar 6 días para que llegue otro envite invernal, que hará que nieve a cotas bajísimas de norte a sur....durará 3 días....desde el 28 por la noche..."


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mar 2020 às 12:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Se lesses o que está na publicação...
> "Si hoy es 22 de marzo, contar 6 días para que llegue otro envite invernal, que hará que nieve a cotas bajísimas de norte a sur....durará 3 días....desde el 28 por la noche..."



Só vejo um vídeo de 6 segundos sem nada escrito, é uma imagem de um olho, com uma visão do mundo. 
Portanto era suposto ver algo em 6 segundo de vídeo??


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Mar 2020 às 12:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Só vejo um vídeo de 6 segundos sem nada escrito, é uma imagem de um olho, com uma visão do mundo.
> Portanto era suposto ver algo em 6 segundo de vídeo??



Tem uma ligação ao Facebook que não vês.
O texto:
"Debido a este Notiempo en el que estamos inmersos, a vuestro brujo se le han ido las ganas de avisaros del devenir de los dias que nos acontecerán....
pero tengo que seguir prediciéndoos y así olvidéis por un momento lo que tenemos encima....
Si hoy es 22 de marzo, contar 6 días para que llegue otro envite invernal, que hará que nieve a cotas bajísimas de norte a sur....durará 3 días....desde el 28 por la noche...
Hace días os avisé de que lo florecido se caería...
de que los frutos este año no se verían....
y así será....y me recordaréis.....
Nos esperan todavía tiempos invernales....
para después llegar momentos veraniegos....
en un sin fin de cambios abismales....
Pronto publicaré algo excepcional....
será la antesala de algo espectacular....
La consecuencia del Tiempo del Notiempo.....
La amarga visión de nuestro futuro....
Lo escrito hace milenios, llega a nuestro presente oscuro...
Soñemos por el ansiado cambio de tiempo mis brujitos....
y confiemos en que muy pronto juntos disfrutemos de nuestra madre naturaleza.....Y terminemos este devenir incierto...."


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2020 às 13:10)

cardu disse:


> estou mesmo a ver o que vai acontecer. Vai nevar em sitios onde é raro nevar, mas a quarentena vai impedir ser testemunha disso.


Se tal viesse a acontecer, seria testemunhado à janela por quem lá está e que depois se encarregaria de partilhar com o resto da malta


----------



## N_Fig (23 Mar 2020 às 13:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Se lesses o que está na publicação...
> "Si hoy es 22 de marzo, contar 6 días para que llegue otro envite invernal, que hará que nieve a cotas bajísimas de norte a sur....durará 3 días....desde el 28 por la noche..."


Ontem também não conseguia ver nada, só hoje é que o vídeo e a publicação carregaram


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Mar 2020 às 17:28)

O GFS já tratou de retirar tudo, pró ano o sonho pode continuar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mar 2020 às 19:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> O GFS já tratou de retirar tudo, pró ano o sonho pode continuar.


É a nossa sina...
Chuva abundante no norte com cotas de neve para os himalaias... 
Pior inverno desde que me registei no fórum.
Venha os dias maiores.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2020 às 20:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> O GFS já tratou de retirar tudo, pró ano o sonho pode continuar.



O ECMWF mantém-se firme.


----------



## fcapelas (23 Mar 2020 às 21:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> O GFS já tratou de retirar tudo, pró ano o sonho pode continuar.


Tirou o q?o frio??!!!!
Claro pq o q faz msm falta agora é as searas com 70cm de altura e algumas mais levarem com neve em cima....
No comments...


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2020 às 17:35)

Gfs saída 12
Carregou no frio no interior Norte 
Dia 30 março 
Cotas baixas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Mar 2020 às 10:59)

Cota de neve 0 no dia 31 Aqui em CB... Era bom era.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Mar 2020 às 11:22)

Já limpou tudo, não sei o que se passou.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Mar 2020 às 11:32)

O que é que foi limpo??


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Mar 2020 às 11:36)

Vai uma salgalhada nos modelos.. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mar 2020 às 12:59)

Albifriorento disse:


> Já limpou tudo, não sei o que se passou.


A neve será apenas nos locais do "costume", vamos ver é se vem alguma chuva...


----------



## dvieira (25 Mar 2020 às 13:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> A neve será apenas nos locais do "costume", vamos ver é se vem alguma chuva...


È uma situação difícil de modelar ainda pode mudar novamente apesar de saberemos que nestas situações quase sabemos como fica. Mas quando ainda houver probabilidade de acontecer vamos aguardar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Mar 2020 às 13:32)

dvieira disse:


> È uma situação difícil de modelar ainda pode mudar novamente apesar de saberemos que nestas situações quase sabemos como fica. Mas quando ainda houver probabilidade de acontecer vamos aguardar.


Eu apostaria em tempo seco e frio.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Mar 2020 às 14:05)

Pessoal já estamos quase em Abril, mal em Janeiro isso acontece quanto mais em Abril  Ainda por cima a atmosfera já está bem morna devido a um Março que está a ser ameno... No entanto faz exatamente 3 anos nevou aos 300m aqui na zona mas com melhores condições que as atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2020 às 19:59)

O GFS a prever um número redondo para aqui:


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2020 às 20:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS a prever um número redondo para aqui:


Entretanto, os modelos mais "secundários" (gem, icon) prevêem uma evento frio e seco. Enquanto não houver consenso entre todos, não vale a pena tirar conclusões daquilo que poderá acontecer a partir da próxima semana porque por vezes, o ECM e principalmente o GFS, acabam por seguir estes modelos.
Pessoalmente, primeiro mil vezes que chova do que haver geadas...
Geadas nesta altura iriam causar certamente alguns prejuízos, ainda por cima num ano em que as plantas, etc estão bem avançadas. Para além disso, uma entrada seca é sempre má pois, agrava a secura que recuperou um pouco nos últimos dias.
De uma situação mais invernal não nos devemos livrar, resta saber de que maneira a teremos. Vamos acompanhando!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2020 às 00:09)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2020 às 09:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Só para se ver o que pode mudar de uma run para outra.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Mar 2020 às 10:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só para se ver o que pode mudar de uma run para outra.


Bem bom pó sul!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (26 Mar 2020 às 17:30)

Já começa a entrar num prazo bem razoável, com alguma concordância entre modelos:
















É uma daquelas situações em que a entrada é seca mas com instabilidade, poderia dar para surpresas pontuais. A carta do UKMO é um 29/01/2006 no fim de março... Se fosse janeiro...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2020 às 19:39)

O continente a torrar e os Açores com um temporal daqueles


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Mar 2020 às 21:06)

Calor a meio de abril? Não, obrigado...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2020 às 22:04)

Graciosa... 151km/h de vento médio. Felizmente quase de certeza não se irá concretizar.


----------



## David sf (31 Mar 2020 às 10:35)

David sf disse:


> ECMWF:



Previsão do ECMWF para a manhã de hoje, com 210 horas de distância...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2020 às 20:58)

Que belo meteograma para aqui:


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2020 às 20:55)

58 mm em Junho?? menos medronho nisso, GFS.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Mai 2020 às 10:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 58 mm em Junho?? menos medronho nisso, GFS.



Medronho??? Creio que deve ser à base do extracto de absinto


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2020 às 12:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Medronho??? Creio que deve ser à base do extracto de absinto


Na última saída prevê 5mm.  É 8 ou 80.


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2020 às 12:19)

Tendo em conta o tipo de fenómeno, os _ensembles_ podem por vezes ser muito úteis.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mai 2020 às 12:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Na última saída prevê 5mm.  É 8 ou 80.


Eu não acredito minimamente nesses acumulados do GFS, cada vez um modelo mais banal, já este fim de semana haverá instabilidade e os meteogramas aí a 0.


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2020 às 12:27)

Orion disse:


> Tendo em conta o tipo de fenómeno, os _ensembles_ podem por vezes ser muito úteis.



 https://weather.us/model-charts/euro/2020052900/portugal/prob-precipitation-10mm/20200530-0000z.html

GEFS, menos membros, menos dispersão.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2020 às 12:28)

O ECMWF também tirou alguma da precipitação. Sendo que falamos de um evento convectivo, vai ser a lotaria, é usar os modelos apenas para ver a tendência e não a quantidade de precipitação.


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Mai 2020 às 12:29)

3000 de CAPE e -8 de LI para domingo chega?  Se as previsões dependessem só destes fatores abria-se um buraco negro na galiza com aqueles -10 de Lifted Index


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Mai 2020 às 12:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> O ECMWF também tirou alguma da precipitação. Sendo que falamos de um evento convectivo, vai ser a lotaria, é usar os modelos apenas para ver a tendência e não a quantidade de precipitação.


A quantidade de precipitação prevista pelos modelos é irrelevante nestas situações, temos que olhar sim, é para os fatores de instabilidade.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2020 às 12:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> O ECMWF também tirou alguma da precipitação. Sendo que falamos de um evento convectivo, vai ser a lotaria, é usar os modelos apenas para ver a tendência e não a quantidade de precipitação.


Como é evidente. Em pouco tempo com uma célula qualquer, pode cair tudo o que estava previsto pelos modelos.
Estamos a falar de um mês cuja média é inferior a 20mm em grande parte das regiões a Sul, portanto não se pode estar à espera de muita chuva. O ECM há 2 dias previa 60mm  para aqui.


----------



## David sf (3 Jun 2020 às 17:51)

28ºC em Murmansk, 22ºC em Beja...


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Jun 2020 às 19:16)

David sf disse:


> 28ºC em Murmansk, 22ºC em Beja...


----------



## Jorgevski (4 Jun 2020 às 23:16)

David sf disse:


> 28ºC em Murmansk, 22ºC em Beja...



Quando vi esses valores à primeira vista pensei tratarem-se de ISOs (que dariam temperaturas na ordem dos 34-35°C), mas afinal não, para grande desgosto são mesmo temperaturas à superfície. 22°C em Beja são só -8°C em relação à média de junho para esta localidade do Alentejo (a média das máximas do mês para Beja ronda os 30°C...)...
Enfim, mais um junho absolutamente miserável...


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Jun 2020 às 23:22)

Jorgevski disse:


> Quando vi esses valores à primeira vista pensei tratarem-se de ISOs (que dariam temperaturas na ordem dos 34-35°C), mas afinal não, para grande desgosto são mesmo temperaturas à superfície. 22°C em Beja são só -8°C em relação à média de junho para esta localidade do Alentejo (a média das máximas do mês para Beja ronda os 30°C...)...
> Enfim, mais um junho absolutamente miserável...



Bem, ISO 28 a 850 hPa no norte da Suécia era algo impensável...

De resto, não é uma anormalidade climatologica Junhos um pouco mais frescos que o normal em Portugal.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jun 2020 às 23:26)

Jorgevski disse:


> Quando vi esses valores à primeira vista pensei tratarem-se de ISOs (que dariam temperaturas na ordem dos 34-35°C), mas afinal não, para grande desgosto são mesmo temperaturas à superfície. 22°C em Beja são só -8°C em relação à média de junho para esta localidade do Alentejo (a média das máximas do mês para Beja ronda os 30°C...)...
> Enfim, mais um junho absolutamente miserável...


A média da máxima para Junho em Beja ronda os 29°c, para os mais distraídos, recordo o que foi o mês de Maio, se não foi o mais quente, andou lá perto, se calhar é melhor as anomalias positivas que por exemplo Beja teve alguns dias em Maio de 10/11°c.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2020 às 09:51)

Bom dia, 

sinóptica invulgar para Junho, prevista pelo ECMWF 00Z para daqui a uns dias:


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jun 2020 às 11:23)

De facto, uma carta pouco usual para esta altura do ano, mas veremos o que acontece, pois pode mudar, e não há consenso entre os modelos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jun 2020 às 13:29)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> sinóptica invulgar para Junho, prevista pelo ECMWF 00Z para daqui a uns dias





Davidmpb disse:


> De facto, uma carta pouco usual para esta altura do ano, mas veremos o que acontece, pois pode mudar, e não há consenso entre os modelos.



Estamos a chegar ao Solstício de Verão. É normal que os modelos comecem com os seus devaneios de mudança de estação


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2020 às 15:48)

Devaneio do GFS?


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2020 às 16:09)

Thomar disse:


> Devaneio do GFS?


Esperemos que sim, mas ao que tudo indica, nos próximos tempos calor não vai faltar.


----------



## rozzo (27 Jun 2020 às 19:47)

Quentinho... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (9 Jul 2020 às 13:03)




----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2020 às 13:43)

rozzo disse:


>


   Esses *+47ºC*  para a zona de Tomar é surreal!  

À medida que o verão vai avançando ainda falta ver o GFS com os famosos* +50ºC!  *


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jul 2020 às 13:49)

Thomar disse:


> À medida que o verão vai avançando ainda falta ver o GFS com os famosos* +50ºC!  *


O pior nem o GFS prever, o pior é que eu já vou acreditando que isso um dia vai mesmo acontecer.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jul 2020 às 16:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> O pior nem o GFS prever, o pior é que eu já vou acreditando que isso um dia vai mesmo acontecer.


 
Sim, eu também infelizmente acredito, se é este ano ou daqui a dez, caminhamos para lá para o inferno causado pelo ser humano...


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Jul 2020 às 17:17)

Espero bem que não se concretize, nem de perto essa previsão. 
Respirar a temperaturas superiores a 40º é quase como respirar o ar de um forno.


----------



## rozzo (10 Jul 2020 às 09:44)

Claro que valores destes são provavelmente delírio do GFS, mas ainda assim, quando começam a aparecer cartas destas abaixo de 1 semana, já é de esperar algo mais agressivo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Jul 2020 às 10:04)

rozzo disse:


> Claro que valores destes são provavelmente delírio do GFS, mas ainda assim, quando começam a aparecer cartas destas abaixo de 1 semana, já é de esperar algo mais agressivo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O AEMET está a prever para esse dia temperaturas muito semelhantes com essa previsão do GFS: 
- Valência de Alcântara 41 ºC;
- Cáceres 41 ºC;
- Badajoz 44 ºC;
- Sevilha 43 ºC.
O IPMA também apresenta valores muito semelhantes, para toda a região sul e interior, com superiores a 40 ºC em muitos locais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Jul 2020 às 10:31)

Se olharem para as previsões d ipma para os próximos 10 dias constatam que as previsões até não são muito diferentes. 
Creio que 46c não, mas valores a andarem perto dos 43c são expectáveis. 
Por incrível que possa parecer mas o dia mais fresco dos próximos 10 dias será Domingo com 36c no Alentejo.


----------



## Toby (10 Jul 2020 às 13:03)

Boa tarde,

Para AROME:
Uma pequena dúvida para Alcobaca, penso eu.


----------



## rozzo (11 Jul 2020 às 00:45)

É desta que o @RedeMeteo pode lançar os foguetes...






Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2020 às 19:39)

Não é sonho, mas sim pesadelo, para acabar este já de si muito quente Julho, para o fim do mês o GFS "presenteia-nos" com mais uns dias bem "quentinhos"  

Felizmente ainda bastante distante:


----------



## Cesar (23 Jul 2020 às 13:39)

Pelos vistos vai  ser assim , infelismente


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Ago 2020 às 13:56)

O GFS volta a insistir em mudanças para o final de Agosto/início de Setembro. Veremos se assim será


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Ago 2020 às 14:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O GFS volta a insistir em mudanças para o final de Agosto/início de Setembro. Veremos se assim será


Bela cut off prevista pelo GFS, pena é a distância temporal.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Ago 2020 às 08:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bela cut off prevista pelo GFS, pena é a distância temporal.



E como habitualmente, nas runs seguintes, é transportada para o Centro da Europa 
Se nos próximos dias voltar a surgir é porque a "teimosia" do GFS será recompensada, tal como o foi em Julho


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Set 2020 às 15:14)

Vamos passar de Verão Tardio no dia 10 para Outono "maduro" no dia 11  O Covid que se cuide, pois arrisca a apanhar uma gripe


----------



## Pek (7 Set 2020 às 15:34)

HIRLAM


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2020 às 16:08)

Pek disse:


> HIRLAM



O ECM prevê algum vento mas nada desse género...


----------



## Pek (7 Set 2020 às 17:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O ECM prevê algum vento mas nada desse género...



É provavelmente um "artifact" do HIRLAM. Por isso a colocação do GIF neste tópico


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2020 às 22:56)

10 dias para preparar a Arca de Noé.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2020 às 23:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 10 dias para preparar a Arca de Noé.


Os esembles já vão mostrando alguma precipitação na segunda quinzena do mês, vamos ter de esperar mais uns dias para confirmar ou não...


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2020 às 08:52)




----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2020 às 13:45)

Abril, (GFS) águas mil. Quero dizer, Outubro


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2020 às 14:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Abril, (GFS) águas mil. Quero dizer, Outubro


Também seria nada de extraordinário, nem chegava à média do mês, veremos as próximas saídas, ainda está tudo muito "embrulhado".


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2020 às 14:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também seria nada de extraordinário, nem chegava à média do mês, veremos as próximas saídas, ainda está tudo muito "embrulhado".



O trocadilho foi porque as runs de ontem do GFS, pura e simplesmente, eram secas  Neste particular, o ECM tem sido mais consistente e mantêm a previsão para a mudança do panorama a partir do fim de semana.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2020 às 14:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também seria nada de extraordinário, nem chegava à média do mês, veremos as próximas saídas, ainda está tudo muito "embrulhado".


Para o período em que estão previstos esses 63mm, ou seja 3/4 dias, até seria bastante significativo. Obviamente com a distância temporal e tendo em conta as mudanças que já houve, não se pode dar como certo. No entanto, já é bom terem voltado as previsões mais animadoras.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2020 às 15:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Para o período em que estão previstos esses 63mm, ou seja 3/4 dias, até seria bastante significativo. Obviamente com a distância temporal e tendo em conta as mudanças que já houve, não se pode dar como certo. No entanto, já é bom terem voltado as previsões mais animadoras.


Digo isto, porque depois deste episódio de chuva ( se vier a ocorrer), o AA regressaria para o final do mês, portanto, provavelmente não se espera um período alargado de precipitação, mas já seria  bom se as previsões do ECM principalmente se concretizassem, mas ainda não está nada definido.


----------



## Hawk (14 Out 2020 às 10:45)

Acumulados para os próximos 10 dias na Madeira previstos pelo Europeu.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2020 às 20:03)

Hawk disse:


> Acumulados para os próximos 10 dias na Madeira previstos pelo Europeu.


Só para ficar registada a previsão desastroso do modelo Australiano. 880mm em poucos dias, que horror! 






Obviamente é um delírio e este modelo não é propriamente bom de seguir, mas não deixa de impressionante tal previsão. Mais impressionante ainda é o facto de a uns km's mais para sul, nem 1 mm estar previsto.


----------



## Hawk (15 Out 2020 às 12:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Só para ficar registada a previsão desastroso do modelo Australiano. 880mm em poucos dias, que horror!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segundo essa previsão, em 10 dias o Funchal via a precipitação total que caiu nos últimos 2 anos.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2020 às 12:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Só para ficar registada a previsão desastroso do modelo Australiano. 880mm em poucos dias, que horror!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoje, o modelo australiano ainda está pior, com 1000mm na costa sul da Madeira nos próximos dias, felizmente que não é um modelo fiável, mas mesmo assim o modelo europeu hoje, prevê quase 300mm para a mesma zona, o que mesmo assim já seria muita precipitação num curto espaço de tempo, aguardemos as próximas atualizações, pois ainda existe espaço para mudar.


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2020 às 13:09)

agora vem o GFS para o continente na terça feira, em alguns locais num dia a chover o que devia chover no mês inteiro


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2020 às 13:58)

david 6 disse:


> agora vem o GFS para o continente na terça feira, em alguns locais num dia a chover o que devia chover no mês inteiro



Em 15 h (Entre as 21h de segunda e as 21 de terça, dependendo da evolução da precipitação)
Lisboa - 66,9 mm (21h 2ª às 12h 3ª)
Viana do Castelo - 58 mm (21h 2ª às 12h 3ª)
Terras de Bouro - 73,3 mm (21h 2ª às 12h 3ª)
Manteigas - 56,4 mm (21h 2ª às 12h 3ª)
Lousã - 86,1 mm (21h 2ª às 12h 3ª)
Évora - 45,1 mm (21h 2ª às 12h 3ª)
Elvas - 16,3 mm (9h 3ª às 00h 4ª)
Miranda do Douro - 44,4 mm (00h 3ª às 15h 3ª)
Monchique - 38,7 mm (6h 3ª às 21h 3ª) - com 26,3 mm em 3 horas (9h-12h)
VRSAntónio - 22,4 mm (9h 3ª às 00h 4ª)


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2020 às 14:17)

Hawk disse:


> Segundo essa previsão, em 10 dias o Funchal via a precipitação total que caiu nos últimos 2 anos.





Davidmpb disse:


> Hoje, o modelo australiano ainda está pior, com 1000mm na costa sul da Madeira nos próximos dias, felizmente que não é um modelo fiável, mas mesmo assim o modelo europeu hoje, prevê quase 300mm para a mesma zona, o que mesmo assim já seria muita precipitação num curto espaço de tempo, aguardemos as próximas atualizações, pois ainda existe espaço para mudar.


Sem dúvida que era extremo e um desastre. Tudo indica que deverão haver acumulados significativos na Madeira e com a orografia pode haver surpresas, mas certamente que não chega a esse ponto.
O Australiana na saída das 00z mostra 1005mm e o Coreano 930mm.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2020 às 14:51)

O evento previsto para dia 20 na Madeira é desconfortavelmente semelhante ao de Fevereiro 2010.

Os acumulados no GFS são muito menores que no IFS/ECMWF... mas isso não deve dar grande conforto porque os fundamentos são basicamente os mesmos nos 2 modelos.

Vendo as cartas. Depois acrescento algo.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2020 às 15:13)

Bom...

Faltam ~5 dias e certamente haverão algumas alterações na humidade relativa e na intensidade dos ventos. Ainda assim, é basicamente é o que escrevi acima... um evento de chuva estratiforme semelhante a Fevereiro de 2010. Acumulados orográficos massivos podem ocorrer.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2020 às 16:24)

Mais difícil saber o que se vai passar 'cá' em baixo.

Recomendação minha não pedida? Não vale a pena estar a comparar acumulados dos modelos a cada saída porque é necessário mais consenso em algumas variáveis e eles dificilmente vão mostrar, de forma realista, a influência da orografia.






Em outras palavras, é melhor adotar a mesma postura que se tem com o AROME. Ignora-se os valores absolutos, sendo estes meramente úteis para estimar a intensidade da precipitação.


----------



## Açor (15 Out 2020 às 19:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Hoje, o modelo australiano ainda está pior, com 1000mm na costa sul da Madeira nos próximos dias, felizmente que não é um modelo fiável, mas mesmo assim o modelo europeu hoje, prevê quase 300mm para a mesma zona, o que mesmo assim já seria muita precipitação num curto espaço de tempo, aguardemos as próximas atualizações, pois ainda existe espaço para mudar.



Lamento ser do contra mas.....

As últimas actualizações retiraram quase tudo!
Resumindo e concluindo: nem para mim, e nem para ninguém!


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Out 2020 às 20:05)

Retiraram quase tudo onde ? Não deve ter sido no continente.


----------



## Açor (15 Out 2020 às 20:17)

Crazyrain disse:


> Retiraram quase tudo onde ? Não deve ter sido no continente.



Pelo que constatei, a situação segundo as últimas saídas operacionais desagravaram a situação nas regiões autónomas!  

No continente, parece que a situação pouco ou nada se alterou.

Pelo atlântico quem manda é o anticiclone, pudera!


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Out 2020 às 20:26)

Açor disse:


> Pelo que constatei, a situação segundo as últimas saídas operacionais desagravaram a situação nas regiões autónomas!
> 
> No continente, parece que a situação pouco ou nada se alterou.
> 
> Pelo atlântico quem manda é o anticiclone, pudera!



 A previsão de instabilidade para ai pode regressar em próximas saídas.  Estamos em época de grande instabilidade modelistica .


----------



## Hawk (16 Out 2020 às 10:34)

Em termos temporais os modelos alinham-se para o pico do evento na Madeira às primeiras horas do dia 20 de Outubro com precipitação pontencialmente excessiva após 48h de muita precipitação. É um cenário gravoso, de qualquer forma a comparação com o 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 reduz-se à sinóptica desse dia, porque o 20 de Fevereiro ocorreu no final de um mês extremamente chuvoso na Madeira (O Funchal já tinha registado 129.8 mm num só dia no dia 2 de Fevereiro e o Areeiro quase 300mm e o mês acabou com 7x a a média de prepitação e não foi só devido ao 2 e 20 de Fevereiro). Os solos estavam já extremamente saturados. Neste caso, este evento aparece após um ano extremamente seco.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 11:13)

O rio atmosférico começará a partir do final do dia 17. Os acumulados (orográficos) dependerão das características da atmosfera (que ainda não vi).


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2020 às 11:42)

Por motivos óbvios, ignoro o modelo australiano.






Os perfis verticais do IFS são de difícil consulta e por isso apenas publico o GFS. Como escrevi anteriormente, os fundamentos são os mesmos e isso é o que mais interessa.






O rio atmosférico deverá inicialmente trazer muita nebulosidade alta, com pouca ou mesmo nenhuma precipitação registada.

Como não me parece que o perfil publicado represente realisticamente a influência da orografia, acho que se deve esperar precipitação contínua, frequentemente moderada a forte, a partir do fim 17/início 18  meio 20.

Humidade relativa elevada ao longo da atmosfera durante algum tempo. Ponto de orvalho também elevado. Pode, e se calhar vai, chover bastante na costa sul.

Só em altitude se registam ventos mais intensos. Sempre ajuda a reduzir um bocadinho os acumulados nas regiões mais baixas.

Parece-me que o IPMA vai emitir uns avisos laranjas e vermelhos. Novamente, 'lá em cima' pode ficar muito hostil.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Out 2020 às 09:37)

O modelo Australiano volta a carregar bem , contudo eu volto a preferir o Canadiano, enfim são gostos  Uma coisa é certa, deverá chover muito em pouco tempo, só resta mesmo saber onde


----------



## PEAT88 (17 Out 2020 às 10:37)

Dando crédito à última run do GFS, e considerando a margem de erro devido às horas que ainda faltam, tudo aponta para que a precipitação chegue ao Arquipélago da Madeira a partir das 12h da tarde de Domingo. Havendo posteriormente uma melhoria significativa na 2ª feira ao longo do dia, seguida de um agravamento na madrugada do dia 20. O pico de precipitação deverá ocorrer entre as 03 e a 06h.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Out 2020 às 12:34)

PEAT88 disse:


> Dando crédito à última run do GFS, e considerando a margem de erro devido às horas que ainda faltam, tudo aponta para que a precipitação chegue ao Arquipélago da Madeira a partir das 12h da tarde de Domingo. Havendo posteriormente uma melhoria significativa na 2ª feira ao longo do dia, seguida de um agravamento na madrugada do dia 20. O pico de precipitação deverá ocorrer entre as 03 e a 06h.


Isto é um tópico para previsões absurdas e/ou longínquas, não para o seguimento da previsão de algo invulgar mas que parece que vai mesmo acontecer


----------



## PEAT88 (17 Out 2020 às 12:44)

N_Fig disse:


> Isto é um tópico para previsões absurdas e/ou longínquas, não para o seguimento da previsão de algo invulgar mas que parece que vai mesmo acontecer


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2020 às 17:08)

N_Fig disse:


> Isto é um tópico para previsões absurdas e/ou longínquas, não para o seguimento da previsão de algo invulgar mas que parece que vai mesmo acontecer



Fica aqui um "sonho" que já tinha publicado no seguimento livre:















A sério, espero que uma situação daquelas nunca ocorra, seria um pesadelo como já aconteceu no passado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2020 às 13:15)

Vamos à loucura dos modelos em busca de acumulados (em 24 h) para o dia 20:

UM (Sul-coreano)






Australiano:






Suiço






Depois da loucura na Madeira, eis que a loucura chegou ao Algarve e ao Baixo Alentejo, com estes modelos acabava logo a seca duma vez por todas. 

GFS (também tem loucuras a partir quase a escala)


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2020 às 13:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vamos à loucura dos modelos em busca de acumulados (em 24 h) para o dia 20:
> 
> UM (Sul-coreano)
> 
> ...


E tu acreditas nesses modelos? Boa sorte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2020 às 14:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> E tu acreditas nesses modelos? Boa sorte.



Acredito piamente neles.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2020 às 19:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Acredito piamente neles.


Eu também não acredito nesses modelos, mas a tendência histórica nesta altura do ano deixa-me de pé atrás. Esta altura do ano no Algarve consegue dar grandes surpresas, sustos e ocorrências graves mesmo quando não estão previstas, e estou a ver muita água no céu...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2020 às 11:51)

No comments


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2020 às 19:38)




----------



## N_Fig (19 Nov 2020 às 15:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Não consigo ver a imagem


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2020 às 15:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Não consigo ver a imagem



Agora já deve dar.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Nov 2020 às 16:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Agora já deve dar.


Certo, obrigado!
PS: Este fórum tem alguma obrigação de tempo entre postagens? Ia publicar isto e apareceu-me uma mensagem a dizer "Espere mais 4 segundos"


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2020 às 10:17)

Não é todos os dias que se vê 949 hpa tão perto da Peninsula Ibérica.

19 horas de sábado pressão 990 hpa, 19 horas de domingo 950 hpa, ou seja -40 hpa em 24 horas.

Se fizermos as contas aos 990 hpa das 19 horas de sábado para os 949 hpa das 13 horas de domingo, em menos de 24 horas ( 18 h )  são - 41 hpa, é algo assustador.

Ciclogenese mais que explosiva:


----------



## srr (23 Nov 2020 às 11:04)

Isso deve mudar, par amais sof, não ?
Ainda faltam 2 semanas.....


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2020 às 11:09)

srr disse:


> sso deve mudar, par amais sof, não ?
> Ainda faltam 2 semanas.....




Claro que muda, por isso foi colocado neste tópico.

Já mudou e está muito pior, ( não é que aquilo  fosse propriamente  bom pois  iria causar danos certamente) .

Pior no sentido que regressaria a "pasmaceira" meteorológica, talvez o Sul com esta carta  ainda visse alguma chuva devido à proximidade da cut off.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2020 às 20:57)

Como existe alguma incerteza nos modelos, aqui fica o meteograma para Olhão, segundo o GFS







ECM

Thursday, Dec the 3rd at 12:00
*— Main run:* *171.5* mm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 78.2* mm
Maximum: * 204.2* mm  90% Percentile: * 143.1* mm
Minimum: * 14.1* mm  10% Percentile: * 28.5* mm 






São saídas de sonho, que muitas voltas vão dar, mas está bonito de se ver. 
.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Nov 2020 às 18:05)

Bem, que sonho! 





Ainda tudo um pouco distante, mas os modelos vão prometendo qualquer coisa para o início de dezembro.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Nov 2020 às 02:48)

O diâmetro desta cut off. Que loucura!


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Nov 2020 às 08:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> O diâmetro desta cut off. Que loucura!


Depressões à antiga, com vários núcleos e uma influência durante vários dias seguidos. Só assim será possível recuperar os níveis freáticos e ter um Inverno como deve ser.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (25 Nov 2020 às 09:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> O diâmetro desta cut off. Que loucura!


Desculpa mas não entendi a última imagem... O que significa essa temperatura a essa altitude (-25º) associada a essa quantidade de precipitação? Neve a quotas baixas? Altas? 
Obrigado


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Nov 2020 às 11:06)




----------



## Meninodasnuvens (25 Nov 2020 às 11:51)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Desculpa mas não entendi a última imagem... O que significa essa temperatura a essa altitude (-25º) associada a essa quantidade de precipitação? Neve a quotas baixas? Altas?
> Obrigado


Esse valor (-25) é a temperatura aos 500 hPA que corresponde a uma determinada altitude que não sei qual é ao certo.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (25 Nov 2020 às 12:06)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Esse valor (-25) é a temperatura aos 500 hPA que corresponde a uma determinada altitude que não sei qual é ao certo.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



500 hPa são, aproximadamente, 5500 m de altitude. 
Creio que com a isotérmica de -25ºC a essa altitude é um indicador de neve a cotas médias, no entanto tem de se ter atenção à temperatura a 850hPa.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Nov 2020 às 11:46)

Okaaayyyyyyy


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2020 às 11:58)

Isso é que era, pena ainda faltar mais de 1 semana, e até lá muda de certeza.


----------



## dvieira (26 Nov 2020 às 12:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isso é que era, pena ainda faltar mais de 1 semana, e até lá muda de certeza.


Sim é verdade mas começa haver alguma tendência. Mas nestas situações tudo muda num instante.


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Nov 2020 às 13:38)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Okaaayyyyyyy


Que comece a febre da neve


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2020 às 19:30)

Isto é OBSCENO!
Não coloquem estes mapas. O pessoal não pode ir lá e fica ainda mais deprimido...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2020 às 19:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Isto é OBSCENO!
> Não coloquem estes mapas. O pessoal não pode ir lá e fica ainda mais deprimido...


Não fiques com "inveja", isto dificilmente vai acontecer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2020 às 21:25)

O GFS a prever o chamado "dilúvio natalício" ou não fosse uma cut-off a cair na véspera de natal, seria giro, ver o túnel novamente cheio dia de Natal. Vou já escrever ao Pai Natal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2020 às 13:16)

A partir literalmente a escala, o valor é de 83.3 mm  






O valor foi retirado, na tabela e é o ensemble 27 http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gef...at=37.01&lon=-7.83&run=6&ext=fr&mode=3&sort=0


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Dez 2020 às 18:20)

Vamos lá sonhar


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2020 às 18:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Vamos lá sonhar


Era um sonho, cota de 100 m, não mexia mais, mas mais vale manter as expectativas baixas.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2020 às 09:09)

Saída caricata do GFS às 0z, com o isolamento de uma depressão a SW do continente e a entrada de uma frente quente com muita precipitação associada, após vários dias com frio instalado à superfície. Não seria um 29 de Janeiro de 2006, mas certamente traria muita animação. 
















Meteograma para a zona de Montejunto (39.1ºN, 9ºW). De realçar a cota prevista de 250 m, mesmo com 0ºC aos 850 hPa e -20ºC aos 500 hPa.






Diagrama do ensemble para a mesma zona. Run operacional claramente isolada relativamente à média, porém, entre 20% a 30% dos membros têm, a dada altura, situações parecidas a ocorrer.






Por fim, uma carta bonita para emoldurar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Dez 2020 às 09:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Era um sonho, cota de 100 m, não mexia mais, mas mais vale manter as expectativas baixas.



Hoje ainda está melhor com cota a 0 metros


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2020 às 15:06)

Ai ECM, que sonho!


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Dez 2020 às 16:28)

Algarvios, preparem as canoas ou migrem para a Foia


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2020 às 18:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Algarvios, preparem as canoas ou migrem para a Foia



Tem vindo a mostrar quer o ECM, quer o GFS em algumas saídas, precipitação intensa entre os dias 5/6 Janeiro, mas no geral, vão mostrando algo para andar de canoa.  Por exemplo, o GFS coloca 53.9 mm em 6 horas e 36 mm em 3 horas, já dava para utilizar o submarino aqui no túnel.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2020 às 19:59)

Mais uma saída, mais um sonho! 
ECM:





GEM:





GFS:





Menos neve em locais mais para Norte nos mapas do ECM e GFS porque metem a precipitação mais para sul nesta saída.

Expetativas em baixo, como é evidente, mas pelo menos estes mapas ficam nos registos.


----------



## rbsmr (29 Dez 2020 às 22:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Ai ECM, que sonho!


Até nevava na serra do Montejunto! 

Enviado do meu SM-A750FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## VazCosta (30 Dez 2020 às 00:34)

rbsmr disse:


> Até nevava na serra do Montejunto!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A750FN através do Tapatalk


Eu estou aqui a esperar por ela...!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Dez 2020 às 20:55)

A automática da AEMET a dar neve para Valência de Alcântara dia 5, era bom era...
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/valencia-de-alcantara-id10203


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Dez 2020 às 21:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> A automática da AEMET a dar neve para Valência de Alcântara dia 5, era bom era...
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/valencia-de-alcantara-id10203



Se repararem no meteograma do GFS da última run, precipitação para dia 1 e cota de neve abaixo da altitude de Marvão


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2021 às 17:59)

O primeiro dia de 2021 presenteia-nos com uns membros marotos no ensemble do GFS, e com uma pequena, mas impossível de desprezar, probabilidade de 12% de neve na região de Lisboa no Dia de Reis. 
(e no Alentejo! E até no Algarve!)
(vem para este tópico porque, mesmo a 114h, ainda não passa de um sonho!)


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2021 às 22:38)

O GFS paralelo na saída das 12z previa um bom evento de neve no Alto Alentejo dia 7 









Na saída das 18z já não mostra nada, mas fica o registo.

ECM também de sonho para o Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa. Alguma neve também poderia cair no restante interior norte e centro, mas a quantidade não seria muita porque a precipitação mais intensa passa mais a Sul.









A única coisa certa neste momento é que os nosso vizinhos espanhóis vão ter um nevão descomunal. Quanto a nós, mais uma vez estamos com azar porque não há interação da depressão com o ar frio e por isso a precipitação passa toda a sul (norte de Marrocos, Golfo de Cádiz) e depois só começa a progredir para Norte já ao nível de Espanha, daí a grande quantidade de neve prevista para lá em várias zonas na próxima semana.
Estes mapas aqui postados só mostram o que poderia acontecer se a precipitação viesse direitinha a nós.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2021 às 12:16)

Ora bem, há ali boas rampas em Monsanto, Odivelas e até aqui em Carnaxide que dariam boas pistas de ski.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jan 2021 às 12:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ora bem, há ali boas rampas em Monsanto, Odivelas e até aqui em Carnaxide que dariam boas pistas de ski.



A cota não está má, apesar de não ser nula. Talvez nas zonas saloias e nas serras. O problema é a precipitação!


----------



## Northern Lights (2 Jan 2021 às 12:43)

Surreais, as temperaturas previstas para 4a feira.
Às tantas ainda são os lisboetas a levarem com o elemento branco, embora não acredite em milagres  

Que vai estar frio, isso é certo!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2021 às 13:16)

O ICON está louco para dia 7 









O GFS e o ECM preveem alguma acumulação para dia 8. Ainda nada está certo...


----------



## cova beira (2 Jan 2021 às 13:20)

joralentejano disse:


> O ICON está louco para dia 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...






está tudo muito á justa vamos aguardar proximas runs


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2021 às 14:31)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> A cota não está má, apesar de não ser nula. Talvez nas zonas saloias e nas serras. O problema é a precipitação!


Vamos lá ver se é desta ou se teremos de esperar mais 40 anos.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2021 às 14:35)

joralentejano disse:


> O ICON está louco para dia 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A automática do IPMA também dá neve para Marvão, o problema poderá ser a falta de precipitação ou ser escassa, mas aguardemos pois nada está definido.
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Portalegre&Marvão


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2021 às 10:55)




----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2021 às 16:53)

O país quase todo abaixo de 0ºC...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Jan 2021 às 17:46)

Depois de retirar tudo, o GFS volta a mostrar neve para os distritos de Leiria e Lisboa a cotas baixas na noite de 9 e madrugada de 10!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2021 às 23:05)

Saída imprópria para cardíacos:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Jan 2021 às 23:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Saída imprópria para cardíacos:



Lá vou eu a Fátima dia 9 

A última vez foi 27 de Fevereiro de 2016.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2021 às 22:45)

É a loucura, estou todo louco 











Para ficar na memória e quem sabe, entradas de NE fazem milagres no Sotavento Algarvio/Caldeirão do que propriamente em Monchique.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2021 às 23:31)

O ECM tem um ensemble que coloca 0.5 cm em Olhão 

Sunday, Jan the 10th at 09:00 
*— Main run:* *0.0* cm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 0.0* cm
Maximum: * 0.5* cm  90% Percentile: * 0.0* cm
Minimum: * 0.0* cm  10% Percentile: * 0.0* cm 

Agora, no Ameixial em plena Serra do Caldeirão, a história será outra, segundo o ECM

A saída operacional prevê neve na manhã de 6ªfeira

Friday, Jan the 8th at 09:00 
*— Main run:* *0.2* cm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 0.0* cm
Maximum: * 0.3* cm  90% Percentile: * 0.0* cm
Minimum: * 0.0* cm  10% Percentile: * 0.0* cm 

Sunday, Jan the 10th at 00:00 
*— Main run:* *0.0* cm
*— Ensemble mean:* * 0.1* cm
Maximum: * 2.8* cm  90% Percentile: * 0.0* cm
Minimum: * 0.0* cm  10% Percentile: * 0.0* cm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Fev 2021 às 20:27)

Tanto seria de sonho em alguns locais , como seria bastante  problemático em  tantos outros...











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2021 às 15:14)

O GFS sádico-sarcástico com as brincadeiras do costume, especial para os Sotaventinos:


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 20:11)

ECMWF a delirar com quase 200mm no Sotavento Algarvio. Os mais de 100mm previstos para grande parte do interior alentejano também seriam inéditos. 
Grande parte destes valores seriam registados no próximo sábado. Seria crítico se tal se concretizasse.
Fica o registo:


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2021 às 20:19)

joralentejano disse:


> ECMWF a delirar com quase 200mm no Sotavento Algarvio. Os mais de 100mm previstos para grande parte do interior alentejano também seriam inéditos.
> Grande parte destes valores seriam registados no próximo sábado. Seria crítico se tal se concretizasse.
> Fica o registo:



Venha de lá essa loucura, já tenho preparado o barco. 

O GFS coloca 74 mm na minha zona, também não era nada mau.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Abr 2021 às 20:30)

joralentejano disse:


> ECMWF a delirar com quase 200mm no Sotavento Algarvio. Os mais de 100mm previstos para grande parte do interior alentejano também seriam inéditos.
> Grande parte destes valores seriam registados no próximo sábado. Seria crítico se tal se concretizasse.
> Fica o registo:


Esse valor é muito elevado, mas se esta previsão da depressão descer em latitude pode ser muito bom para os Algarvios e Alentejanos, pode ajudar a mitigar a seca


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 20:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Venha de lá essa loucura, já tenho preparado o barco.
> 
> O GFS coloca 74 mm na minha zona, também não era nada mau.





Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Esse valor é muito elevado, mas se esta previsão da depressão descer em latitude pode ser muito bom para os Algarvios e Alentejanos, pode ajudar a mitigar a seca


O GFS e o ECM estão mais ou menos em consenso no que diz respeito a uma possível depressão retrógrada que poderia dar origem a bastante instabilidade no próximo fim de semana.
No entanto, ainda falta 1 semana e muita coisa vai mudar como se sabe, isto são os típicos delírios que os modelos têm e ainda mais em situações de atividade convectiva. Outros modelos nem colocam precipitação para sábado, pelo menos para já.
Ainda assim, o cenário previsto pelo ECM seria péssimo e traria mais consequências negativas do que positivas.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Abr 2021 às 21:00)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS e o ECM estão mais ou menos em consenso no que diz respeito a uma possível depressão retrógrada que poderia dar origem a bastante instabilidade no próximo fim de semana.
> No entanto, ainda falta 1 semana e muita coisa vai mudar como se sabe, isto são os típicos delírios que os modelos têm e ainda mais em situações de atividade convectiva. Outros modelos nem colocam precipitação para sábado, pelo menos para já.
> Ainda assim, o cenário previsto pelo ECM seria péssimo e traria mais consequências negativas do que positivas.


Pois por isso é que digo que é muita chuva, esses 200 mm podiam era acontecer numa semana, em vez de num dia, era mais fácil para os solos de absorver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2021 às 21:21)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS e o ECM estão mais ou menos em consenso no que diz respeito a uma possível depressão retrógrada que poderia dar origem a bastante instabilidade no próximo fim de semana.
> No entanto, ainda falta 1 semana e muita coisa vai mudar como se sabe, isto são os típicos delírios que os modelos têm e ainda mais em situações de atividade convectiva. Outros modelos nem colocam precipitação para sábado, pelo menos para já.
> Ainda assim, o cenário previsto pelo ECM seria péssimo e traria mais consequências negativas do que positivas.



O GFS aposta mais na 6ª feira do que no Sábado, mas também coloca 50 mm na 6ª feira para aqui, o ECM coloca 50 mm em 6h na manhã de sábado para aqui, é a diferença entre os dois modelos, um 50 mm em 24 horas e o outro 50 mm em 6 horas.  Embora, ambos apontam o Sotavento algarvio o que já não é mau.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2021 às 12:32)

Mais um devaneio do ECMWF, para o final do mês. É assim, todos nós queremos chuva, mas isto, nesta altura do ano, não! O que vale é que isto é para daqui a 200 horas e até lá o mais provável é que esta depressão desapareça por completo dos modelos...


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Abr 2021 às 14:27)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mais um devaneio do ECMWF, para o final do mês. É assim, todos nós queremos chuva, mas isto, nesta altura do ano, não! O que vale é que isto é para daqui a 200 horas e até lá o mais provável é que esta depressão desapareça por completo dos modelos...



Já há várias saídas consecutivas que alguns modelos, entre eles o ECMWF, mostram uma depressão ao largo de PT continental no final da próxima semana. É evidente que ainda vão sofrer alterações, mas o padrão tem sido mais ou menos consistente, acima das 144h, pelo que não me parece assim tão improvável que haja alguma chuva e tempo mais instável durante uns dias. E o ensemble marca bem esse padrão. Mas vale o que vale, este ano temos tido alguns eventos que até pareciam certos, desenhados por vários modelos ao longo de várias saídas, que ali pelas 96/120h foram apagados do mapa!


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2021 às 15:48)

Que tal uma 979 hPa para o Primeiro de Maio?


----------



## rokleon (19 Abr 2021 às 20:44)

O ECMWF também dá 979 hPa mas nos Açores, e uns dias antes! Mas dá pouca chuva, não considero uma previsão assim tão extrema nesse sentido. A agitação marítima no IPMA também muito alta nessa região (segunda imagem), a rondar os 8-10 m de alt. significativa das ondas nos Açores.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jul 2021 às 10:28)

A distância temporal vale o que vale, todos nós sabemos , mas cartas sem dúvidas bastante agressivas  Situação a acompanhar nas próximas run´s!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jul 2021 às 14:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A distância temporal vale o que vale, todos nós sabemos , mas cartas sem dúvidas bastante agressivas  Situação a acompanhar nas próximas run´s!


Muito calor, sem dúvida. Na última saída o GFS já está um pouco mais brando, mas ainda assim continua a mostrar os 40's. Até lá muita coisa deverá mudar, mas mais tarde ou mais cedo eles chegam.
Deixo esta carta da saída das 00h do GFS, com as temperaturas previstas para as 16h do dia 11, para ficar no registo. Como se pode ver, onda de calor não significa bom tempo para praia porque nesta previsão estão quase 50ºC no interior da Península e 20ºC junto à costa que iriam certamente ser acompanhados de forte nortada devido ao contraste térmico.


----------



## rbsmr (2 Jul 2021 às 16:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Muito calor, sem dúvida. Na última saída o GFS já está um pouco mais brando, mas ainda assim continua a mostrar os 40's. Até lá muita coisa deverá mudar, mas mais tarde ou mais cedo eles chegam.
> Deixo esta carta da saída das 00h do GFS, com as temperaturas previstas para as 16h do dia 11, para ficar no registo. Como se pode ver, onda de calor não significa bom tempo para praia porque nesta previsão estão quase 50ºC no interior da Península e 20ºC junto à costa que iriam certamente ser acompanhados de forte nortada devido ao contraste térmico.


Apesar da amplitude térmica entre litoral e interior será que se consegue produzir a "forte nortada"? 
Não dependerá até onde a depressão térmica, no interior da P. I., chega no seu alcance?


Enviado do meu SM-A750FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jul 2021 às 17:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Como se pode ver, onda de calor não significa bom tempo para praia porque nesta previsão estão quase 50ºC no interior da Península e 20ºC junto à costa que iriam certamente ser acompanhados de forte nortada devido ao contraste térmico.


Atenção que é difícil prever temperaturas no litoral nestas situações, no limite o modelo até pode considerar que na verdade já é oceano e fazer baixar as temperaturas


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jul 2021 às 17:43)

rbsmr disse:


> Apesar da amplitude térmica entre litoral e interior será que se consegue produzir a "forte nortada"?
> Não dependerá até onde a depressão térmica, no interior da P. I., chega no seu alcance?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A750FN através do Tapatalk


Não sou muito entendido no assunto, mas sim, também depende da posição da depressão térmica, bem como do anticiclone. Se se posicionarem de forma a produzir Lestada, as temperaturas no litoral também disparam, mas em contrapartida não serão tão elevadas no interior Alentejano e em Espanha como esse mapa mostra. Em situações de Lestada, o Vale do Tejo e do Sado chegam a atingir temperaturas mais elevadas que o interior Alentejano, vale do Guadiana, etc e essa previsão mostra uma situação típica de nortada em que quanto mais para oeste, mais baixas são as temperaturas, de norte a sul. 
Principalmente nos meses de junho e julho, o calor tem alguma dificuldade em chegar ao litoral.


N_Fig disse:


> Atenção que é difícil prever temperaturas no litoral nestas situações, no limite o modelo até pode considerar que na verdade já é oceano e fazer baixar as temperaturas


Sim, é verdade, mas nota-se claramente a diferença quanto mais para oeste. Em julho de 2017 aconteceu uma situação muito parecida, temperaturas de 46ºC no Alentejo e 20ºC no litoral.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2021 às 20:18)

Bem este ECMWF 12 z:

Saiem umas sardinhas assadas nos carris do comboio, especialidade no "restaurante Pocinho" com vista para o Douro


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2021 às 23:16)

A saída do ECM12 tem um ensemble com uma máxima de 43.3ºC (-2ºC do que em Julho de 2004)
*Olhão*
Monday, Jul the 12th at 19:00
Ensemble mean: * 33.4* °C
Maximum: * 43.3* °C
Minimum: * 25.6* °C

*Martim Longo*

Sunday, Jul the 11th at 19:00
■ Main run: *45.3* °C
Ensemble mean: * 40.2* °C
Maximum: * 45.8* °C
Minimum: * 33.4* °C

Monday, Jul the 12th at 19:00
Ensemble mean: * 40.0* °C
Maximum: * 47.0* °C
Minimum: * 26.8* °C

A saída operacional, tem 44.9ºC às 13h no dia 12

*Barranco do Velho *

Monday, Jul the 12th at 19:00
Ensemble mean: * 39.1* °C
Maximum: * 47.7* °C
Minimum: * 27.9* °C

Seriam 2/3 dias com temperaturas superiores a 45ºC, em plena Serra do Caldeirão, surreal 

Embora, exista uma diferença de 20ºC entre os valores extremos e daria máximas a rondarem os 35 a 38ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2021 às 00:45)

Mais uma carta bem valente do GFS, olhando a concordância entre os modelos já me parece um evento quase certo, resta saber  se com mais intensidade por Espanha , como neste momento existe mais alinhamento a nível de ensembles , ou se por cá, como é o caso desta saída operacional 18z do GFS 






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2021 às 13:33)

Os modelos lá vão ameaçando as temperaturas próximas dos 50ºC. É uma questão de tempo 

Saída das 00z do ICON para dia 11:





O GFS não está melhor na saída das 06z:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2021 às 13:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Os modelos lá vão ameaçando as temperaturas próximas dos 50ºC. É uma questão de tempo
> 
> Saída das 00z do ICON para dia 11:
> 
> ...


O Alemão está de facto uma barbaridade, e vem insistido nisso há várias saídas operacionais, as próximas 48h serão decisivas para se começar a perceber melhor o que vamos ter, mas que virá muito calor isso é praticamente uma certeza  Penso que a quantidade ao certo de poeiras na atmosfera que esta sinoptica trará até nós também poderá influenciar as coisas, ou não deixar as temperaturas subir tanto,vamos ver como evolui a situação!






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2021 às 19:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Os modelos lá vão ameaçando as temperaturas próximas dos 50ºC. É uma questão de tempo
> 
> Saída das 00z do ICON para dia 11:
> 
> ...


Não aguento isso, vou fugir pró litoral, resta a esperança que ainda atenue um pouco, há algumas poeiras previstas, que sirvam para alguma coisa.


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2021 às 09:14)

Contrastes ibéricos


----------



## Santofsky (6 Jul 2021 às 10:11)

Pek disse:


> Contrastes ibéricos



Nessa zona da ISO 32... os 50°C serão quase de certeza uma realidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Ago 2021 às 23:58)

Cartas bem extremas aquelas que os modelos nos vão mostrando para final da próxima semana , principalmente o europeu ECM , e o Alemão ICON , o Americano está mais soft, mas também bem quentinho  Situação a acompanhar nas próximas saídas , mas a concordância entre os modelos neste momento é enorme! 












Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2021 às 20:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Cartas bem extremas aquelas que os modelos nos vão mostrando para final da próxima semana , principalmente o europeu ECM , e o Alemão ICON , o Americano está mais soft, mas também bem quentinho  Situação a acompanhar nas próximas saídas , mas a concordância entre os modelos neste momento é enorme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lá vai o pessoal dizer, afinal o Correio da Manhã acertou.  No Algarve, existe previsão de mínimas nos 24ºC no litoral, mas a previsão automática do IPMA para Alcoutim coloca 43ºC na sexta-feira 13, espero bem é que não existe nenhum incêndio perante as previsões entre dias 13 e 17.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2021 às 21:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lá vai o pessoal dizer, afinal o Correio da Manhã acertou.  No Algarve, existe previsão de mínimas nos 24ºC no litoral, mas a previsão automática do IPMA para Alcoutim coloca 43ºC na sexta-feira 13, espero bem é que não existe nenhum incêndio perante as previsões entre dias 13 e 17.


As cartas não enganam, será o episódio mais intenso de calor da temporada, posto isto, proponho o concurso das apostas de temperaturas.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2021 às 17:18)

Acho que merece umas apostas, o que acham?


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2021 às 17:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lá vai o pessoal dizer, afinal o Correio da Manhã acertou.  No Algarve, existe previsão de mínimas nos 24ºC no litoral, mas a previsão automática do IPMA para Alcoutim coloca 43ºC na sexta-feira 13, espero bem é que não existe nenhum incêndio perante as previsões entre dias 13 e 17.



E umas máximas "jeitosas" para Silves, Castro Marim e Tavira, e minimas bem altas para Loulé, Tavira e Olhão.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Ago 2021 às 11:58)

Lá começam a surgir as ameaças. Na saída das 00z do GFS de hoje, surge este cenário:









Trajeto algo parecido com o da Leslie. Fica o registo!


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2021 às 17:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Lá começam a surgir as ameaças. Na saída das 00z do GFS de hoje, surge este cenário:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No passado recente quase todos os anos temos tido a visita de um sistema meio híbrido, será que a tradição recente é para manter?


----------



## Santofsky (27 Ago 2021 às 18:33)

Meus caros, a distância temporal ainda é muitíssimo grande (duas semanas). Por isso neste momento a probabilidade da tempestade tropical/furacão atingir Portugal é praticamente igual ao do homem ir à Lua. 
Com o passar do tempo é que se verá... Até lá é apenas puro devaneio.


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2021 às 18:35)

Santofsky disse:


> Meus caros, a distância temporal ainda é muitíssimo grande (duas semanas). Por isso neste momento a probabilidade da tempestade tropical/furacão atingir Portugal é praticamente igual ao do homem ir à Lua.
> Com o passar do tempo é que se verá... Até lá é apenas puro devaneio.



Mas isso toda a gente neste fórum sabe disso, não fosse este o tópico para “saídas de sonho” 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2021 às 18:50)

Santofsky disse:


> Meus caros, a distância temporal ainda é muitíssimo grande (duas semanas). Por isso neste momento a probabilidade da tempestade tropical/furacão atingir Portugal é praticamente igual ao do homem ir à Lua.
> Com o passar do tempo é que se verá... Até lá é apenas puro devaneio.



Nome do tópico: * "Saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho"*


----------



## joralentejano (27 Ago 2021 às 20:52)

MSantos disse:


> No passado recente quase todos os anos temos tido a visita de um sistema meio híbrido, será que a tradição recente é para manter?


Nunca se sabe , provavelmente vão continuar a aparecer ameaças nas próximas previsões. Nos últimos anos tem aparecido sempre alguma coisa com características tropicais no nosso território e parece que será cada vez mais frequente.


Santofsky disse:


> Meus caros, a distância temporal ainda é muitíssimo grande (duas semanas). Por isso neste momento a probabilidade da tempestade tropical/furacão atingir Portugal é praticamente igual ao do homem ir à Lua.
> Com o passar do tempo é que se verá... Até lá é apenas puro devaneio.


Tal como já referiram, este tópico serve exatamente para colocar devaneios dos modelos, independentemente da distância temporal a que se encontra tal situação.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2021 às 23:09)

Santofsky disse:


> Meus caros, a distância temporal ainda é muitíssimo grande (duas semanas). Por isso neste momento a probabilidade da tempestade tropical/furacão atingir Portugal é praticamente igual ao do homem ir à Lua.
> Com o passar do tempo é que se verá... Até lá é apenas puro devaneio.


Ora bem, então, uma vez que o Homem já foi à Lua, a probabilidade é enorme, certo? 
Acho que vou comprar umas tábuas para pregar nas janelas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2021 às 14:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Ora bem, então, uma vez que o Homem já foi à Lua, a probabilidade é enorme, certo?
> Acho que vou comprar umas tábuas para pregar nas janelas...


Como está prevista nova ida do Homem à Lua em 2024, as probabilidades aumentam ainda mais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Nov 2021 às 12:58)




----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2021 às 19:36)

RedeMeteo disse:


>


Vamos ver se isto desbloqueia...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2021 às 12:13)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Quanto à neve... bem, neste tipo de eventos já se sabe o que é que a casa gasta!


Neve a cota zero no Litoral Norte... só para quem acredita no Pai Natal (ou no Menino Jesus, tanto faz)!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Dez 2021 às 22:24)

Vejo este tópico muito quietinho... Está tudo debaixo das mantas ou sou eu que está a fazer um exagero para as saídas que aí vêm a partir de dia 7?


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2021 às 22:43)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Vejo este tópico muito quietinho... Está tudo debaixo das mantas ou sou eu que está a fazer um exagero para as saídas que aí vêm a partir de dia 7?



A malta já está vacinada contra os devaneios dos modelos!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Dez 2021 às 17:59)

MSantos disse:


> A malta já está vacinada contra os devaneios dos modelos!


Já tiraram todas as previsões que davam conta de neve para o dia 8, bem tinhas razão ahahah


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2021 às 18:53)

MSantos disse:


> A malta já está vacinada contra os devaneios dos modelos!


Prefiro sonhar com moderação do que ser vacinado e não poder sonhar com esses devaneios.  Sempre fui sonhador e o sonho comanda a vida, agora se entramos na fase do pessimismo só atrai mais pessimismo.


----------



## Thomar (15 Dez 2021 às 09:00)

Bom dia! 
Presente de Natal?


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2021 às 21:48)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> Presente de Natal?



Não será antes o fiasco de Natal?


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2021 às 22:45)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> Presente de Natal?


O mais incomum nisso tudo é que esse mapa não mostra cidades como Coimbra ou Braga mas mostra Almeida e Vila Nova de Santo André (que nem sede de concelho é)


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2021 às 22:57)

N_Fig disse:


> O mais incomum nisso tudo é que esse mapa não mostra cidades como Coimbra ou Braga mas mostra Almeida e Vila Nova de Santo André (que nem sede de concelho é)



Não há cá Braga, Setúbal ou Vila Real e Coimbra! (entre outras)


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2021 às 23:22)

N_Fig disse:


> O mais incomum nisso tudo é que esse mapa não mostra cidades como Coimbra ou Braga mas mostra Almeida e Vila Nova de Santo André (que nem sede de concelho é)


Esqueceste da grande cidade de Barrancos. 

Eu explico-te o porquê: Montalegre é a terra do bom fumeiro, Almeida é uma aldeia histórica, Vila Nova de Santo André é o Badoca Park e Barrancos é conhecido pelo parque de natureza de Noudar, são tudo localidades para visitar.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Dez 2021 às 17:49)

Saída das 12z do GFS.
Não traria é quase precipitação nenhuma como é habitual.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2021 às 18:11)

Por mim, está bom só mais um pouco e fazia Sku


----------



## Santofsky (21 Dez 2021 às 23:45)

O facto disto tudo... é que uma pessoa já está vacinada contra os devaneios do GFS. 
Tão vacinada ao ponto de já ter desaparecido tudo nesta última saída das 18.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2022 às 20:46)

Quando um canadiano faz sonhar, um olhanense fica de olho.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (28 Jan 2022 às 15:12)




----------



## Pedro Mindz (28 Jan 2022 às 15:13)

E passados 5 minutos, tudo foi embora


----------



## leofe (6 Fev 2022 às 19:44)

Será que os modelos de que dispomos são assim tão maus?
Tanto o GFS, como o ECMWF, como o ICON, etc... ora põem chuva, ora tiram chuva. Nem sequer tem vindo a ser possível criar uma previsão concreta, porque entre saídas diferentes tudo desaparece. E pior, a médio prazo. Antes, os modelos acertavam mais do que acertam agora, pelo menos é o que acho.

Vi numa página de meteorologia no Facebook que o trimestre Março-Abril-Maio poderá trazer a tão desejada chuva, em abundância, a todo o território. Sinceramente, a minha esperança não é muita. 

Quando nos largará este malfadado anticiclone??


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Fev 2022 às 19:59)

leofe disse:


> Será que os modelos de que dispomos são assim tão maus?
> Tanto o GFS, como o ECMWF, como o ICON, etc... ora põem chuva, ora tiram chuva. Nem sequer tem vindo a ser possível criar uma previsão concreta, porque entre saídas diferentes tudo desaparece. E pior, a médio prazo. Antes, os modelos acertavam mais do que acertam agora, pelo menos é o que acho.
> 
> Vi numa página de meteorologia no Facebook que o trimestre Março-Abril-Maio poderá trazer a tão desejada chuva, em abundância, a todo o território. Sinceramente, a minha esperança não é muita.
> ...


Sinceramente há semanas que os modelos quase nem chuva prevêem, por isso não sei onde viu tal informação. 
Quanto a maioria dos sites de meteorologia, muitos mexem a paixão acima da ciência, o sensacionalismo acima da verdade, e da ficção ao invés da realidade..


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2022 às 19:06)

GFS e os seus delírios:













Não fico admirado de que quando for para ser, vai ser tudo de uma vez.


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Mar 2022 às 09:31)

O ECMWF passou se


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2022 às 13:39)

Outro delírio :













Estas brutidades dispensam-se, mas oxalá que venha alguma mudança ao longo de março como os modelos têm vindo a mostrar.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2022 às 19:39)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O ECMWF passou se





joralentejano disse:


> Outro delírio :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atenção que a situação está a mudar radicalmente. Vamos ter um Março chuvoso e com surpresas.
A começar no próximo fim-de-semana.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Mar 2022 às 20:09)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção que a situação está a mudar radicalmente. Vamos ter um Março chuvoso e com surpresas.
> A começar no próximo fim-de-semana.


Bem, vamos ter um período chuvoso de alguns dias, o resto do mês ainda é algo incerto embora os modelos prevejam chuva


RedeMeteo disse:


> O ECMWF passou se


Agora é que olhei com mais atenção para a data, isto não é para este tópico, é algo bem realista a curto prazo


----------



## leofe (3 Mar 2022 às 00:06)

Já viram a saída mais recente do GFS? (02/03/2022 18Z). Que dilúvio no norte do país, quase a atingir os 500 mm no Gerês!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2022 às 18:25)

leofe disse:


> Já viram a saída mais recente do GFS? (02/03/2022 18Z). Que dilúvio no norte do país, quase a atingir os 500 mm no Gerês!


Isto até é assustador, não queremos ir de seca severa para cheias severas em 2 semanas:


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2022 às 19:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isto até é assustador, não queremos ir de seca severa para cheias severas em 2 semanas:


Duvido que se venha a concretizar, mas não me admirava nada, tal como eu disse num dos posts deste tópico que quando viesse era a sério. Já nunca existe um meio termo. 
É sempre uma incógnita saber ao certo quando a seca vai acabar, mas quando aparece um padrão que favoreça o fim da mesma já nunca é distribuído pelos meses, mas sim uma situação mais concentrada. Veja-se o que aconteceu em Março de 2018 e até mesmo em dezembro de 2019 durante 1 semana apenas.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Mar 2022 às 22:27)

É impressão minha ou isto é um nevão a antiga? Previsão para os 1500m mas penhas douradas.


----------



## LMMS (3 Mar 2022 às 23:34)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ver anexo 1154
> 
> É impressão minha ou isto é um nevão a antiga? Previsão para os 1500m mas penhas douradas.


Vem aí muita neve, vem! Quem espera sempre alcança!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Mar 2022 às 23:41)

Já marquei 3 noites para a serra da estrela de 7 a 10, vamos ver se nao tenho azar


----------



## leofe (5 Mar 2022 às 20:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Duvido que se venha a concretizar, mas não me admirava nada, tal como eu disse num dos posts deste tópico que quando viesse era a sério. Já nunca existe um meio termo.
> É sempre uma incógnita saber ao certo quando a seca vai acabar, mas quando aparece um padrão que favoreça o fim da mesma já nunca é distribuído pelos meses, mas sim uma situação mais concentrada. Veja-se o que aconteceu em Março de 2018 e até mesmo em dezembro de 2019 durante 1 semana apenas.


Pois e disseste bem ("Duvido que se venha a concretizar"). O GFS já tirou grande parte da chuva. E o modelo europeu vai atrás. Cheira-me que março será um mês que a trazer chuva não será de grandes mudanças, então no Sul...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Mar 2022 às 08:45)




----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2022 às 16:03)

Davidmpb disse:


>



Modelada a esta distância poderia degenerar numa situação semelhante à que tivémos ontem. Depende da proveniência daquele núcleo.
O GFS ignora esta situação e tem, aliás, secado bastante o mês de Março relativamente a outras previsões anteriores recentes. Mas até era um sonho interessante...


----------



## leofe (7 Mar 2022 às 03:18)

A última saída do GFS (06/03/2022 18Z) mostra que deveríamos ter um valente nevão no Norte durante o dia 14! Será mais um devaneio? Já vem sendo clássico o GFS ter mais devaneios na última saída do dia. É normal, coitado já está cansado


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2022 às 13:41)

O ECM coloca a fotocópia de amanhã, no Domingo seguinte (dia 27) e à mesma hora


----------



## Thomar (27 Mar 2022 às 15:38)

À atenção de alguns membros (@algarvio1980 , @Agreste , @Aurélio Carvalho @ecobcg @MikeCT @trovoadas @Gil_Algarvio @frederico [desculpem-me se esqueci de alguém] ) algarvios, o ECMWF a brincar convosco:


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2022 às 18:15)

Inferno no dia 16


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jun 2022 às 18:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Inferno no dia 16



Que estupidez...

















Temperatura aos 850hPa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2022 às 18:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que estupidez...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O gradiente de Lisboa, 45ºC a 27ºC


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jun 2022 às 18:43)

Iria bater todos os recordes que se possa imaginar.


----------



## blade (8 Jun 2022 às 19:36)

é raro é existir esta dinâmica a 15-25 julho aí sim seria perto dos 50ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jun 2022 às 19:49)

Apesar de tudo há ainda muita dispersão, no modelo ECMWF, em relação à média a partir do dia 15. Felizmente!
Mas até lá há bastante concordância.





Óbvio que estou a ver para Paços de Ferreira, mas serão dias bem quentes por todo o território continental.
Esperemos que a realidade tire muito deste calor.

A dispersão no GFS começa logo no dia 13, o que acalenta esperança de que as saídas retirem calor até lá.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 03:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Inferno no dia 16





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que estupidez...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A run das 18z já limpou esse pesadelo.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jun 2022 às 12:20)

GFS com saídas de pesadelo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2022 às 20:54)

joralentejano disse:


> GFS com saídas de pesadelo...


Saída das 12z já seguiu o ECMWF


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jun 2022 às 21:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Saída das 12z já seguiu o ECMWF


Felizmente! Os delírios do GFS são muito improváveis de acontecer, mas ficou o registo. Não há um ano em que não preveja 50ºC no Vale do Sado ou no Ribatejo ao longo do verão. Enfim, ameaças...
No entanto, é praticamente certo que voltem os 40's. Valores sempre garantidos no verão, o que mais me preocupa é a duração dos dias que poderemos ter com valores dessa ordem.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2022 às 05:04)

joralentejano disse:


> GFS com saídas de pesadelo...



Mas que dados é que lhe estão a dar a "beber"??  Alguma nova bebida "alterada"?


----------



## Snifa (1 Jul 2022 às 08:44)

Pelos vistos o GFS continua a "beber" (demais) com saídas bastante incomuns.

Comparação entre ECMWF e GFS a partir do momento em que está prevista a subida das temperaturas.

ECMWF  bem mais moderado, mas mesmo assim bastante quente:






GFS:






e um pouco mais à frente:






Contudo parece haver consenso sobre uma subida das temperaturas, com  circulação de leste, resta saber a sua duração e intensidade


----------



## lserpa (1 Jul 2022 às 09:17)

Snifa disse:


> Pelos vistos o GFS continua a "beber" (demais) com saídas bastante incomuns.
> 
> Comparação entre ECMWF e GFS a partir do momento em que está prevista a subida das temperaturas.
> 
> ...



E persiste a anomalia negativa nos Açores! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (1 Jul 2022 às 12:19)

A run das 06h do GFS é particularmente má em tudo. Valores máximos de temperatura atingidos, extensão territorial da vaga de calor e extensão temporal. Seriam 10 dias de muito calor a partir de 7 de Julho e só não são mais porque é o que a previsão alcança.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jul 2022 às 12:27)

ECMWF mal dá acima de 40ºC na saída das 0z. Sempre dois mundos diferentes.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2022 às 14:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> ECMWF mal dá acima de 40ºC na saída das 0z. Sempre dois mundos diferentes.


O GFS mete em Portugal, as mesmas temperaturas previstas para o Sahara. Que continuem a ser delírio e já agora, que levem o mesmo caminho que as previsões com muita chuva no inverno, pois desaparecem rápido.

Mesmo estando o ECM mais soft, parece seguir a tendência de temperaturas a rondar os 40ºC num período prolongado e em todo o território. Será igualmente péssimo se assim for, mais vai-se acompanhando.


----------



## blade (1 Jul 2022 às 17:19)

como é obvio vão cortar no calor todo nas próximas runs, com sorte temos 42-43ºc


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2022 às 18:54)

blade disse:


> como é obvio vão cortar no calor todo nas próximas runs, com sorte temos 42-43ºc



Com azar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jul 2022 às 19:12)

Eu já nem sei no que acreditar 

Previsões a 5 dias é o que se fia.


----------



## blade (3 Jul 2022 às 00:10)

não acredito que aconteça é só para memória futura


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2022 às 11:27)

blade disse:


> não acredito que aconteça é só para memória futura


Que inferno seria!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2022 às 14:26)

O GFS deve ser o pior modelo do mundo a modelar calor e deve ter algum algoritmo dentro do modelo feito por algum fanático das alterações climáticas.

Próximo Sábado (09/07 às 12h):

*ECM*





*GFS*





*UK*:





Uma coisa, são os modelos ECM, UK, GEM preverem para essa zona 36 a 38ºC, outra coisa é o GFS prever 45ºC, mas alguém ainda leva a sério a credibilidade do GFS.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Jul 2022 às 14:35)

Já estou a ver que deve ser outro fiasco. Só o GFS é que está com temperaturas acima dos 40°C


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2022 às 15:01)

Frescura incomum e de sonho 

Até Setembro, por mim.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Jul 2022 às 15:34)

Orion disse:


> Frescura incomum e de sonho
> 
> Até Setembro, por mim.


Podes ajudar a esclarecer isto pfv? Estavas a ser ironico certo?


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2022 às 15:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS deve ser o pior modelo do mundo a modelar calor e deve ter algum algoritmo dentro do modelo feito por algum fanático das alterações climáticas.



Comparando com o ECMWF ou mesmo o MetOffice, se calhar não há grande vontade/sentido para o NCEP investigar e corrigir os enviesamentos em todas as (pequenas) regiões do mundo (especialmente distantes e pouco relevantes).

Ninguém está imune e é uma constante batalha para ajustar (acertos num local podem resultar em erros em outros)  https://confluence.ecmwf.int/displa...Temperature+Biases?src=contextnavpagetreemode

Há muita malta por esse mundo fora que adota um modelo global (ex: NZ/AUS  UM do MetOffice) e depois modifica-o de acordo com as particularidades locais. Acabam por dar previsões globais de trampa mas não interessa porque não é o objetivo.



Pedro Mindz disse:


> Podes ajudar a esclarecer isto pfv? Estavas a ser ironico certo?



Negativo. Não vivo no continente 

A posição atual do AC está quase na perfeição. Se pudesse, ancorava-o.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jul 2022 às 16:54)

Por aquilo que tenho observado o problema não está naquilo que está previsto as 12h de cada dia da previsão. 
O que vejo realmente está no aquecimento diurno que o modelo modela durante a tarde no interior da península ibérica. 
Depois dependendo da circulação dos ventos aparece essas temperaturas. 
Para além disso aparece alguns erros no algoritmo para as temperaturas em certos locais.


----------



## lserpa (3 Jul 2022 às 17:03)

@Orion a anomalia negativa está só boa. 
Ainda não tive que ligar o AC no quarto antes de me deitar . Aliás, julho a bombar e à noite, de volta e meia, usa-se uma camisola um pouco mais consistente. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2022 às 17:39)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion a anomalia negativa está só boa.
> Ainda não tive que ligar o AC no quarto antes de me deitar . Aliás, julho a bombar e à noite, de volta e meia, usa-se uma camisola um pouco mais consistente.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Para acabar o Verão ainda falta taaaaaaanto tempo. Esperançosamente, não haverão muitas saídas (de modelos) incomuns e de pesadelo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2022 às 19:35)

O ECMWF parece estável a modelar os 40ºC a partir de dia 9, acho que o lado pior da moeda vai ser alguns sítios com essas temperaturas durante 5 ou mais dias, mais uma onda de calor.

Mas também é algo que neste século é cada vez mais normal, por isso não me surpreende.


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2022 às 19:49)

Novamente, ficava assim até Setembro. Maravilha.







925hPa = ~700m


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2022 às 20:07)

GFS está on crack só pode


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2022 às 20:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> GFS está on crack só pode



Neste tipo de eventos o _ensemble_ do GFS às vezes é engraçado (_members_)  https://weather.us/model-charts/standard/portugal/max-temperature-6h/20220709-1800z.html


----------



## Snifa (3 Jul 2022 às 21:08)

Esses 50 graus do GFS são simplesmente hilariantes...

O ECMWF, embora bem mais moderado, também abusa, cerca de 40/41 graus em Valongo, não estou a dizer que seja impossivel, mas....  

E os 36/37 graus daqui do Porto também não são propriamente frequentes, vai estar lestada, mas mesmo assim, para tal temperatura o vento não mudaria durante todo (ou quase todo) o dia para o habitual efeito de brisa marítima na parte da tarde... já aconteceu, mas é raro... 







Mapa geral do ECMWF para esse dia:


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2022 às 21:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> GFS está on crack só pode


Não há dúvidas! 50ºC na Serra de São Mamede...
Impensável, mas tendo em conta aquilo que é normal, as zonas à volta teriam de estar quase com 55ºC, portanto, só por aqui se vê que não está bom. Cancelem-no só. 
Se Portalegre teve mínimas superiores a 30ºC nos eventos de 2018 e 2003 com temperaturas máximas de 45/46ºC, nem imagino, nem quero imaginar, como seria com estas temperaturas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jul 2022 às 23:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Não há dúvidas! 50ºC na Serra de São Mamede...
> Impensável, mas tendo em conta aquilo que é normal, as zonas à volta teriam de estar quase com 55ºC, portanto, só por aqui se vê que não está bom. Cancelem-no só.
> Se Portalegre teve mínimas superiores a 30ºC nos eventos de 2018 e 2003 com temperaturas máximas de 45/46ºC, nem imagino, nem quero imaginar, como seria com estas temperaturas.


Peço desculpa mas esse mapa não faz sentido nenhum.
No mesmo dia o mapa no site Meteociel apresenta máximas na ordem dos 42 a 43c, ou seja, para o dia 9 Julho.
Fico surpreendido como ainda ninguém havia reparado nessa anomalia.
É preciso ter cuidado com as Fontes de informação e muitas vezes os algoritmo que esses sites utilizam..


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2022 às 23:28)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Peço desculpa mas esse mapa não faz sentido nenhum.



É o melhor e mais completo agregador gratuito de previsões meteorológicas. De longe, sem rival.

Membro #18 do GEFS 12z  https://weather.us/model-charts/standard/portugal/m18_max-temperature-6h/20220709-1800z.html

A sua publicação foi, e é, para fins lúdicos.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2022 às 23:32)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Peço desculpa mas esse mapa não faz sentido nenhum.
> No mesmo dia o mapa no site Meteociel apresenta máximas na ordem dos 42 a 43c, ou seja, para o dia 9 Julho.
> Fico surpreendido como ainda ninguém havia reparado nessa anomalia.
> É preciso ter cuidado com as Fontes de informação e muitas vezes os algoritmo que esses sites utilizam..


Mesmo por causa da previsão presente no mapa não fazer sentido é que está neste tópico.
É para isso mesmo que ele serve.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Jul 2022 às 23:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Mesmo por causa da previsão presente no mapa não fazer sentido é que está neste tópico.
> É para isso mesmo que ele serve.


O que mencionei ou quis dizer é que não é o modelo GFS que indica essas temperaturas, mas sim o algoritmo usado para obter esse mapa. 
No site Meteociel o algoritmo presente está muito mais de acordo com a realidade. 
Apenas isso.


----------



## blade (4 Jul 2022 às 07:24)




----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2022 às 21:50)

Orion disse:


> Novamente,* ficava assim até Setembro. Maravilha*.


*Epá Orion!
Não mexe. Porreiro assim.
Que sortudos, até setembro...
Um sonho de saída. E o deserto de Portalegre a figurar nos compêndios de meteorologia mundial, e quiçá europeia, senão mesmo do Alto Alentejo.* 

-

Mas ca grande barrete nos está a sair o GFS.
De um modelo bastante apreciado, tem evidenciado uma falência quase avassaladora, uma inconsistência tremenda.
Previsões a médio\longo prazo tem a sua falibilidade, todos o sabemos, mas isto é anedótico.

O engraçado é que a consistência do GFS me parece maior a partir do dia 14, e menor no período de 10 a 13. Coisas...

Para *Mora*, o ECMWF prevê  máxima de 47,6ºC no dia 15, na saída das 12h, para uma média de ensemble de 38,7ºC. Por comparação, para o mesmo dia, o GFS (saída da 12h) apresenta uma máxima de 40,8ºC e média do ensemble de 31,9ºC.

Vai estar calor, muito, mas dentro do padrão natural para este mês.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2022 às 06:54)

Este GFS, tanto corta no calor como coloca isto, cut off  bem posicionada para dar uma "ajuda" ao forno....


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2022 às 08:08)

Snifa disse:


> Este GFS, tanto corta no calor como coloca isto, cut off bem posicionada para dar uma "ajuda" ao forno....


E o ECM, colaca a depressão praticamente no mesmo sítio!  Aliás praticamente todos os modelos carregaram no calor nas últimas saídas 






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2022 às 08:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E o ECM, colaca a depressão praticamente no mesmo sítio!  Aliás praticamente todos os modelos carregaram no calor nas últimas saídas



Realmente, grande sintonia entre os dois, com esta configuração os ventos seriam em geral fracos (sem lestada muito definida ou seja aquelas manhãs de grande ventania de E )  o que permitiria (em princípio) mais junto ao litoral as habituais brisas moderadoras do calor, mas no interior a história já seria outra, com ventos fracos, circulação predominante de E/SE e lá vão as máximas para cima dos 40ºc


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Jul 2022 às 08:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E o ECM, colaca a depressão praticamente no mesmo sítio!  Aliás praticamente todos os modelos carregaram no calor nas últimas saídas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será a pior situação possível no que diz respeito à durabilidade e intensidade do calor. Confirmando-se o cenário, será uma situação grave de saúde pública, risco de incêndios, etc...

No entanto, não está afastado o cenário de que a cut-off se posicione mais perto do continente. Nos ensembles, nota-se ainda uma certa incerteza associada precisamente devido a essa questão, a partir de dia 10/11:


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2022 às 10:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Epá Orion!
> Não mexe. Porreiro assim.
> Que sortudos, até setembro...
> Um sonho de saída. E o deserto de Portalegre a figurar nos compêndios de meteorologia mundial, e quiçá europeia, senão mesmo do Alto Alentejo.*



Deixa-me aproveitar a frescura pouco habitual 

Quando há 'frio' aí, muitos outros estão a torrar. Infelizmente, é o processo.

Divirtam-se


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2022 às 10:34)

Que horror, meu deus... 





Para os lados do @david 6





Não sei onde vamos parar se isto não mudar, muito sinceramente.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2022 às 11:25)

Lá está a cut-off na posição de "puxa calor" ideal:






E continua 






 

De referir que são previsões ( em especial as do 1º painel)  já não assim tão distantes, embora uma pequena variação da posição da depressão possa fazer uma diferença enorme 

Será muito mau se tal situação se concretizar, é problemas de saúde na população ( com a agravante de estarem os hospitais como estão )  agravar substancial  da seca, incêndios...etc..

Eu continuo a colocar estas cartas neste tópico, pois são saídas realmente incomuns ( e extremas).


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2022 às 11:34)

A cut-off está a deixar os modelos loucos. Abaixo das 240h acho que ainda nunca tinham surgido o delírio dos 50ºC.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2022 às 11:37)

Isto só pode ser um delírio e dos grandes, tudo bem que a cut-off naquela posição potencia muito calor, mas 50 graus??? O GFS estará bem calibrado??  

Será uma tragédia se tal situação realmente se confirmar...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2022 às 11:44)

Snifa disse:


> Isto só pode ser um delírio e dos grandes, tudo bem que a cut-off naquela posição potencia muito calor, mas 50 graus??? O GFS estará bem calibrado??
> 
> Será uma tragédia se tal situação realmente se confirmar...


Pois, resta saber qual o destino da cut-off, porque pode dar origem a uma situação de calor sem precedentes na próxima semana. No entanto como sabemos, são imprevisíveis e até pode acabar por abrir caminho a tempo mais fresco como aconteceu em junho.
A posição que a cut-off tem nesta saída do GFS é idêntica à da Ophelia e isso seria a pior coisa que poderia acontecer, como podemos verificar.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2022 às 12:10)

joralentejano disse:


> A cut-off está a deixar os modelos loucos. Abaixo das 240h acho que ainda nunca tinham surgido o delírio dos 50ºC.


Em nenhum meteograma, com nenhuma coordenada aparecem os 50ºC. 45ºC foi o máximo que apanhei.
Não vale a pena continuar a postar esses mapas porque estão errados, e só geram confusão.

De referir que nessa run do GFS e para esse dia, a previsão é de muita nebulosidade alta e quiçá poeiras, que como sabemos atenuam (por vezes muito) a temperatura prevista.


----------



## Hawk (5 Jul 2022 às 12:15)

O que o 2º painel do GFS mostra seria uma monumental vaga de calor, principalmente no sul do continente europeu mas com a ISO20 estendida até à Escandinávia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2022 às 12:21)

Snifa disse:


> Realmente, grande sintonia entre os dois, com esta configuração os ventos seriam em geral fracos (sem lestada muito definida ou seja aquelas manhãs de grande ventania de E )  o que permitiria (em princípio) mais junto ao litoral as habituais brisas moderadoras do calor, mas no interior a história já seria outra, com ventos fracos, circulação predominante de E/SE e lá vão as máximas para cima dos 40ºc



Em ralação à predominância dos ventos, penso que essa situação só poderá melhorar a partir de dia 10/11 ,  mas mesmo assim a incerteza é enorme por causa do posicionamento da cut-off , a partir de dia 6/7  teremos uma situação de lestada bem vincada durante a madrugada/manhã, bem notável nestas cartas do Arpege, tal como o possível efeito foehn na zona de Agueda/ Sever do Vouga, etc , como é normal nessa zona com este tipo de sinótica ! Com esta posição da depressão,  ganha relevância uma possível introdução de poeiras saharianas na PI! Sem dúvida um evento que requer avisos à altura do mesmo, porque será sem dúvida muito complicado a nível de saúde na população mais vulnerável, IR , etc


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2022 às 12:26)

AnDré disse:


> Em nenhum meteograma, com nenhuma coordenada aparecem os 50ºC. 45ºC foi o máximo que apanhei.
> Não vale a pena continuar a postar esses mapas porque estão errados, e só geram confusão.
> 
> De referir que nessa run do GFS e para esse dia, a previsão é de muita nebulosidade alta e quiçá poeiras, que como sabemos atenuam (por vezes muito) a temperatura prevista.


Publiquei o mapa porque está abaixo das 240h e as previsões deste género apareciam sempre acima desse prazo.

No meteograma para a coordenada do Couço aparece 48,7ºC, Não é 50ºC, mas é quase. Além disso, também não está prevista nebulosidade significativa como dizes.
Com isto, não estou a querer dizer que acredito em tal coisa, mas a posição da cut-off nessa previsão tem, de facto, potencial para gerar uma situação de calor muito anormal.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Jul 2022 às 12:30)

AnDré disse:


> Em nenhum meteograma, com nenhuma coordenada aparecem os 50ºC. 45ºC foi o máximo que apanhei.
> Não vale a pena continuar a postar esses mapas porque estão errados, e só geram confusão.
> 
> De referir que nessa run do GFS e para esse dia, a previsão é de muita nebulosidade alta e quiçá poeiras, que como sabemos atenuam (por vezes muito) a temperatura prevista.


encontrei um 48.5ºC tri-horário



https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=39.08448&lon=-8.32409&lang=pt&units=m&run=06


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2022 às 12:33)

joralentejano disse:


> A cut-off está a deixar os modelos loucos. Abaixo das 240h acho que ainda nunca tinham surgido o delírio dos 50ºC.


Mesmo o modelos mais moderados como o ECM ou o UKMO mostram cenários que a acontecer serão muito complicados pela sua intensidade e durabilidade  Contudo a depressão até pode vir a ser o nosso alívio lá para dia 11/12 , tudo vai depender da localização da mesma!









Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2022 às 16:59)

Nós, já levamos com um aquecimento desde Maio e basta uma circulação bastante favorável de sul/sueste em que empurre a ISO 28ºC ou mais para cima de nós e podemos chegar perto dos 50ºC, em 2003 a Amareleja ultrapassou os 47ºC, eu não meto as minhas mãos no fogo, 50ºC é um pouco exagerado, mas dada a sinóptica em que a cut-off é que manda não sei não. Ainda ontem, os modelos colocavam a ISO28/30ºC nas Canárias, hoje apontam para cá, uma coisa é certa, alguém vai levar com ela em cima e seria bom se não fossemos nós.


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2022 às 17:17)

O GEFS já chegou aos 51º?


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2022 às 17:47)




----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2022 às 17:51)

Orion disse:


> O GEFS já chegou aos 51º?



Nesta última saída das 12z dá um corte valente, já só chega  aos 49ºc ... fiasco à vista?


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Jul 2022 às 18:29)

Seria épico


----------



## blade (5 Jul 2022 às 19:44)

ECMWF


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2022 às 19:49)

ECM a abusar e bem...


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2022 às 19:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> ECM a abusar e bem...



Para um modelo mais moderado, está bastante extremo.

O mais impressionante ( além do calor) é a concordância entre ECM e GFS, aquela cut-off e sua circulação, se se confirmar assim como mostram, trará uma vaga de calor bem invulgar, diria mesmo perigosa.

Vamos esperar que retirem bastante...ainda há tempo para isso, mas a cut-off a ir para SW e tão afastada, não me agrada nada...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2022 às 19:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> ECM a abusar e bem...


Pelos vistos já não é só o GFS que delira. Aquela dita cut-off vai decidir este cenário. 
Nem sei o que pensar. Já estou à espera de tudo este ano.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jul 2022 às 20:06)

Snifa disse:


> Para um modelo mais moderado, está bastante extremo.
> 
> O mais impressionante ( além do calor) é a concordância entre ECM e GFS, aquela cut-off e sua circulação, se se confirmar assim como mostram, trará uma vaga de calor bem invulgar, diria mesmo perigosa.
> 
> Vamos esperar que retirem bastante...ainda há tempo para isso, mas a cut-off a ir para SW e tão afastada, não me agrada nada...



Completamente, não se largam...  Maior consenso é praticamente impossível!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2022 às 20:07)

É que já está a atingir níveis de alerta vermelho 

Quem vive em Alvega a ver +45ºC durante dias a fio...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jul 2022 às 20:20)

O que vale é que as saídas operacionais estão desfasadas do resto do ensemble a partir do dia 11 ou 12.
Lembro me de no mês de Junho creio uma situação idêntica em que os modelos indicavam depois de uns dias de calor valente, ainda mais calor devido à uma cut off mas com o aproximar esse cenário se desvaneceu e a cut off rumou a Portugal. 
Acho que os modelos vão mostrar esse cenário. 
Ou seja as temperaturas descerem bem a partir do dia 12.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2022 às 22:50)

Verdade, cut-offs sempre foram muito modeladas a curto-prazo pelos modelos globais e havia sempre coisas a mudar...


----------



## Hawk (5 Jul 2022 às 23:39)

Ainda bem que há muita incerteza na posição da cut-off porque na última run está na pior posição possível.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Jul 2022 às 23:44)

Acho que ela lá para o dia 12 ou 13 virá direito a nós a cutoff!


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2022 às 00:06)

Esperemos que não venha. Já está na altura de um episódio de tempo imterresante. Já chega o fiasco de Junho. Que a cutt off se mantenha na posição que está a ser modelada hoje


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2022 às 00:12)

Sim, se não se atingirem os 50ºC desta vez vou enviar reclamação ao IPMA!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2022 às 00:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Esperemos que não venha. Já está na altura de um episódio de tempo imterresante. Já chega o fiasco de Junho. Que a cutt off se mantenha na posição que está a ser modelada hoje


Eu já estou assustado com as atuais previsões e com estas reações ainda mais assustado fico…
Como é que possível alguém ficar entusiasmado com 48/49 graus e desejar que aconteça tal cenário. 
Isto não é interessante, é sinal de catástrofe.


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2022 às 00:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu já estou assustado com as atuais previsões e com estas reações ainda mais assustado fico…
> Como é que possível alguém ficar entusiasmado com 48/49 graus e desejar que aconteça tal cenário.
> Isto não é interessante, é sinal de catástrofe.


Como é obvio não se vai chegar a essas temperaturas mas se chegarmos aos 45°C já é interessante


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2022 às 00:35)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Esperemos que não venha. Já está na altura de um episódio de tempo imterresante. Já chega o fiasco de Junho. Que a cutt off se mantenha na posição que está a ser modelada hoje


Só tenho a agradecer ao Staff por colocarem a opção das reações.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2022 às 01:02)

TiagoLC disse:


> Só tenho a agradecer ao Staff por colocarem a opção das reações.


Mesmo  
Se o staff está vivo então estão a preparar alguma coisa


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 05:19)

TiagoLC disse:


> Só tenho a agradecer ao Staff por colocarem a opção das reações.



Poupa-nos muitas respostas escritas, mas pode tornar-se um vício.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2022 às 07:59)

E basicamente tudo na mesma, modelos muito estáveis, ECMWF com mais uma saída "quentinha" 

Cut-Off a SW e uma "lingua" de ar bem quente sobre a PI:











Como é incomum, continuo a colocar neste tópico, para previsões "mais certas" será melhor aguardar uns dias a ver como a situação evolui, não me parece que mude muito entretanto,  mas seria bom que alterasse.

Verão é sinónimo de calor, mas não tem que ser necessariamente assim...


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2022 às 08:53)

Mesmo que no pior dos cenários a cut off arraste todo esse calor, não nos podemos esquecer de duas variáveis que não foram tidas em conta em Maio e em Junho, quando foram também previstos cenários de 40 e muitos graus:
- Nuvens altas
- Poeiras.

Se bem se lembram nesses episódios as temperaturas ficaram muito aquém do previsto. 

Eu estou confiante que teremos calor sim, mas não 48ºC.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2022 às 11:35)

Estava a ver que não, depois do fiasco de ontem com uns "miseros" 49 ºc , eis que o grande GFS volta a colocar temperaturas mais de acordo com a época....em Portugal...  que como toda a gente sabe fica bem no interior da Arábia Saudita... 

Para quando os 51ºc ?   Fica a sugestão...








GFS, amigo, não vás ao "médico" não,  que não é preciso....


----------



## blade (6 Jul 2022 às 11:37)




----------



## blade (6 Jul 2022 às 11:52)

vejam só o calor encaminhado depois para a bélgica e holanda


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2022 às 18:30)

Este ensemble do GEFS 12 z até assusta, e é incomum.

A cut off  nem chega a entrar até  192 horas, resultado, só calor até pelo menos dia 15/07...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Jul 2022 às 19:02)

Snifa disse:


> Este ensemble do GEFS 12 z até assusta, e é incomum.
> 
> A cut off  nem chega a entrar até  192 horas, resultado, só calor até pelo menos dia 15/07...


Isso foi porque não viste o do GEM que a cut off não entra até as 240h!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 20:03)

ECM ...





Terça:




Quarta:




Quinta:





ICON, GEM, todos a seguirem o mesmo cenário. No mínimo assustador...


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2022 às 20:10)

A depressão devia ser nomeada mas o IPMA só o fará a reboque de outros  https://www.scientificamerican.com/...-s-first-program-to-name-and-rank-heat-waves/

Punisher? Castigadora?  https://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/gens_panel.php?modele=5&mode=1&ech=168


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2022 às 20:23)

Ainda há tempo para a depressão se deslocar para leste/nordeste e torrar outros. 







Não sou esquisito. Para além do anticiclone como está, a depressão podia ficar cá a pastar.


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2022 às 20:28)

joralentejano disse:


> ECM ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esses + 48 do Ecm...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2022 às 11:39)

É a primeira vez que vejo o AROME a prever entre 43°C e 46°C.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 18:42)

Não dá para acreditar numa saída destas (12z) do GFS. Seria realmente óptimo que a ISO 20ºC se afastasse logo na segunda-feira, mas na sequência dessa hipotética situação de partida como é possível acreditar no que viria a começar no dia 17 e prolongando-se até ao fim do período de previsão (24)??






O GFS só pode estar


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Jul 2022 às 21:41)

StormRic disse:


> Não dá para acreditar numa saída destas (12z) do GFS. Seria realmente óptimo que a ISO 20ºC se afastasse logo na segunda-feira, mas na sequência dessa hipotética situação de partida como é possível acreditar no que viria a começar no dia 17 e prolongando-se até ao fim do período de previsão (24)??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exato mas a diferença é que a segunda feira é já daqui a 2 dias e o dia 17 é daqui a 9


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 21:52)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Exato mas a diferença é que a segunda feira é já daqui a 2 dias e o dia 17 é daqui a 9


Embora não saiba como o encadeamento da previsão é feita, se uma situação de partida estiver muito desviada, as situações seguintes devem também desviar-se do que seria real.
Agora, a implicação em sentido contrário é que eu não sei se nestes modelos pode ser feita: se uma situação prevista para a frente numa saída se mostrar errónea (de muito baixa probabilidade de acontecer), pode-se inferir que a situação de partida errada foi a causa principal?
Aqueles valores a 850 hPa são extraordinários, não sei sequer se já ocorreram alguma vez. O muito provável desvio ocorre bastante depois do dia 12 ou já vem de trás, ou seja, a previsão para 11-12 já está desviada?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Jul 2022 às 22:14)

StormRic disse:


> Embora não saiba como o encadeamento da previsão é feita, se uma situação de partida estiver muito desviada, as situações seguintes devem também desviar-se do que seria real.
> Agora, a implicação em sentido contrário é que eu não sei se nestes modelos pode ser feita: se uma situação prevista para a frente numa saída se mostrar errónea (de muito baixa probabilidade de acontecer), pode-se inferir que a situação de partida errada foi a causa principal?
> Aqueles valores a 850 hPa são extraordinários, não sei sequer se já ocorreram alguma vez. O muito provável desvio ocorre bastante depois do dia 12 ou já vem de trás, ou seja, a previsão para 11-12 já está desviada?


Ora aí está uma bela pergunta que eu não sei responder (mas também não percebo puto disto, a minha área é outra). O que eu sei que está um calor do diabo, que tenho 30° dentro de casa, uma bebé de 2 meses e em que breve vou ter que ir para casa dos meus sogros.

O que também sei é que a partir de segunda, das duas uma, ou lisboa leva com temperaturas mínimas de 13-16 graus ou máximas de 42 porque algum modelo vai ter que estar errado..


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 22:29)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> O que também sei é que a partir de segunda, das duas uma, ou lisboa leva com temperaturas mínimas de 13-16 graus ou máximas de 42 porque algum modelo vai ter que estar errado..


 Penso que o mais lógico de suceder é algo intermédio entre as duas opções. A ISO desloca-se para Leste mas não tanto como o GFS prevê. Nem máximas de 40ºC nem mínimas < 18ºC.


----------



## David sf (9 Jul 2022 às 23:41)

44ºC em França, mais de 40ºC em Inglaterra e no Benelux...

No dia seguinte, mais de 42ºC no Norte da Alemanha e Polónia, mais de 36ºC na Suécia:


----------



## Hawk (10 Jul 2022 às 18:06)

Mais uma saída bizarra do GFS. Não tanto pelos 47° de previsão mas por este valor de máxima se estender quase até à latitude de Aveiro e relativamente perto da faixa costeira.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2022 às 19:53)

O  GFS está horrível, e pensar que foi este modelo a ver um alívio significativo, se não estou em erro seria já a partir de amanhã, com a aproximação da cut-off, e agora é isto, alívio? Só lá para o dia 18/07 e, vamos ver  







O ECM também não alivia nada, ou melhor só também lá para o dia 18/07...






Outros modelos seguem o mesmo género de saídas.

Naturalmente, este tipo de sinóptica configura uma vaga de calor intensa e prolongada, sobretudo mais no interior, onde o efeito moderador da brisa marítima não chega como no litoral...

É esperar que as nuvens altas e poeiras previstas façam o seu papel de moderar a subida das temperaturas...


----------



## Mammatus (10 Jul 2022 às 20:05)

Sim, as poeiras e as nuvens altas acredito que vão atenuar a escalada das temperaturas, não obstante o ambiente insalubre que dai advém.

A porcaria da cut-off é que não sai daquela posição, praticamente uma semana a deambular no Atlântico, vai para SW, depois sobe um pouco em latitude derivando ligeiramente para NW  e só posteriormente é que se aproxima do continente, isto no início da semana de 18/07.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2022 às 21:14)

Snifa disse:


> O  GFS está horrível, e pensar que foi este modelo a ver um alívio significativo, se não estou em erro seria já a partir de amanhã, com a aproximação da cut-off, e agora é isto, alívio? Só lá para o dia 18/07 e, vamos ver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As poeiras não têm a carga que tiveram em ocasiões anteriores, nuvens altas e poeiras duvido que façam alguma diferença quando temos uma ISO 28ºC em cima de nós, vai estar é abafado e quase impossível de respirar, isso sim, não esquecer que este episódio tem vento moderado a forte com rajadas sobretudo no Algarve e nas terras altas e em outras ocasiões o vento era sobretudo fraco ou moderado pouco mais que isso.


----------



## hurricane (10 Jul 2022 às 21:37)

O GFS está mesmo incrível. A confirmar-se serao batidos todos os recordes


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 22:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As poeiras não têm a carga que tiveram em ocasiões anteriores, nuvens altas e poeiras duvido que façam alguma diferença quando temos uma ISO 28ºC em cima de nós, vai estar é abafado e quase impossível de respirar, isso sim, não esquecer que este episódio tem vento moderado a forte com rajadas sobretudo no Algarve e nas terras altas e em outras ocasiões o vento era sobretudo fraco ou moderado pouco mais que isso.



Situação absolutamente crítica se houver ignições. Dá-me vontade de andar a patrulhar as zonas mais sensíveis.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Jul 2022 às 22:38)

Já não é preciso dizer nada quanto ao perigo que envolve um acontecimento desta magnitude. Resta cada um fazer os possíveis para acautelar ao máximo todas as situações de risco, e a quem interessar acompanhar a situação, pois não deixa de ser fascinante do ponto de vista meteorológico, mesmo que altamente indesejável.

Mais um dado inédito: a previsão automática do IPMA a dar 48ºC em Coruche, a menos de 100h. Incrível, mesmo que não se venha a confirmar.


----------



## RP20 (10 Jul 2022 às 22:59)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Já não é preciso dizer nada quanto ao perigo que envolve um acontecimento desta magnitude. Resta cada um fazer os possíveis para acautelar ao máximo todas as situações de risco, e a quem interessar acompanhar a situação, pois não deixa de ser fascinante do ponto de vista meteorológico, mesmo que altamente indesejável.
> 
> Mais um dado inédito: a previsão automática do IPMA a dar 48ºC em Coruche, a menos de 100h. Incrível, mesmo que não se venha a confirmar.


E os 38ºC em Peniche? Ainda mais incríveis


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Jul 2022 às 23:42)

RP20 disse:


> E os 38ºC em Peniche? Ainda mais incríveis


Com a corrente de leste bem definida, nada é impossível na faixa costeira!


----------



## Candy (11 Jul 2022 às 10:55)

RP20 disse:


> E os 38ºC em Peniche? Ainda mais incríveis


Hoje abdiquei de sair de casa sem um lencinho ao pescoço... Devo dizer que pareço um cubo de gelo! Frio e vento a parecer um qualquer dia de inverno. 38ºC amanhã?... (hehehehe) Espero que não, mas nem 8 nem 80! Isto hoje anda tudo de casaco


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2022 às 22:09)

TiagoLC disse:


> É a primeira vez que vejo o AROME a prever entre 43°C e 46°C.


Ora bem, nem sei o que dizer.


----------



## blade (12 Jul 2022 às 11:41)




----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 12:22)

Só a minha opinião, mas eu acho que este tópico serve para coisas espatafúrdias que os modelos se lembram de prever para daqui a duas semanas. Previsões extremas mas (infelizmente) realistas para amanhã ou depois de amanhã deviam ir para o tópico de previsão normal


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2022 às 19:21)

Verdade que a distância temporal é imensa, mas o GFS vem insistindo nesta situação novamente para para finais de Julho , início de Agosto   






Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Jul 2022 às 10:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade que a distância temporal é imensa, mas o GFS vem insistindo nesta situação novamente para para finais de Julho , início de Agosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O GFS nem sabe o que vai comer amanhã, quanto mais daqui a 2 semanas e meia xD


----------



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2022 às 10:03)

Temos que assar mais um bocado este ano que ainda não foi suficiente. Um alívio no calor não pode ser.

Ainda bem que as cut off são difíceis de prever e até lá é muito provável que mude e é bom que mude.

ECM a 240h.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2022 às 21:15)

guimeixen disse:


> Temos que assar mais um bocado este ano que ainda não foi suficiente. Um alívio no calor não pode ser.
> 
> Ainda bem que as cut off são difíceis de prever e até lá é muito provável que mude e é bom que mude.
> 
> ECM a 240h.



Felizmente na saída das 12z já não aparece e que se mantenham afastadas daquele sítio as cut offs:


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2022 às 18:14)

GFS 12Z  

Afecta os Açores, Madeira, e mais tarde Portugal Continental.

Se trouxer chuva e sem estragos em nenhuma região já é bom, precisamos de chuva consistente, nada de enxurradas, grandes ventanias dispensam-se.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2022 às 18:50)

Snifa disse:


> GFS 12Z
> 
> Afecta os Açores, Madeira, e mais tarde Portugal Continental.
> 
> Se trouxer chuva e sem estragos em nenhuma região já é bom, precisamos de chuva consistente, nada de enxurradas, grandes ventanias dispensam-se.


----------



## Hawk (30 Ago 2022 às 18:54)

Mesmo tendo em conta que este é um âmbito numérico, é notável o número de vezes que estas previsões se repetem nos últimos anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2022 às 21:08)

Snifa disse:


> GFS 12Z
> 
> Afecta os Açores, Madeira, e mais tarde Portugal Continental.
> 
> Se trouxer chuva e sem estragos em nenhuma região já é bom, precisamos de chuva consistente, nada de enxurradas, grandes ventanias dispensam-se.


Pegando neste post, diria que é um pau de dois bicos, por um lado podia aproximar-se mais do Continente e poderia ser mais perigoso, ou então, dada a sua trajectória basta um pequeno desvio para oeste e levamos com a Ophelia II e podia ser muito mais catastrófico devido à seca que atravessamos. 

Se tudo fosse como o GFS mostra nem seca existia, com a quantidade de devaneios que o modelo apresenta seja nesta altura do ano, seja em outras com as cut-off's.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Ago 2022 às 11:46)

Mais uma saída, mais uma ameaça:


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2022 às 12:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pegando neste post, diria que é um pau de dois bicos, por um lado podia aproximar-se mais do Continente e poderia ser mais perigoso, ou então, dada a sua trajectória basta um pequeno desvio para oeste e levamos com a Ophelia II e podia ser muito mais catastrófico devido à seca que atravessamos.



Sim, também me tinha lembrado do Ophélia, se ele ficar mais ao largo o vento forte de sul  ou dos quadrantes sul vai ser um problema, e se calha ( ou a provocam) de haver alguma ignição já sabemos o cenário, que infelizmente, num passado relativamente recente foi bem trágico com os incêndios de Outubro/2017, e com uma seca destas pior..

A vir que traga chuva, é o que tiver que ser


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2022 às 12:12)

Este que fica praticamente estacionário sobre os Açores causando instabilidade persistente e ventos fortes 

GFS 6Z 








Já se sabe que o GFS adora este tipo de cenários, o que é certo é que  estamos a entrar na época dos Furacões/Tempestades Tropicais..


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 18:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais uma saída, mais uma ameaça:



ameaça dupla, pelos vistos, por altura do 11 de Setembro?


----------



## joralentejano (31 Ago 2022 às 19:45)

StormRic disse:


> ameaça dupla, pelos vistos, por altura do 11 de Setembro?


Pois, é notável como nos últimos anos tem havido sempre várias ameaças. Pelo menos aquela tempestade tropical que se irá formar a oeste dos Açores parece garantida, resta saber qual o caminho que vai tomar. Vai-se acompanhando!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2022 às 21:15)

Previsão do ECM entre 07h de 2ª feira dia 12 de Setembro e 07h de 3ª feira dia 13 de Setembro, acumulados 24h





Deixem passar o comboio, deve ser o TGV até Sevilha...


----------



## tonítruo (6 Set 2022 às 22:39)

É bastante curioso a forma como o ECMWF e GFS concordam num detalhe a tão longa distância, o que parece ser uma forte trovoada a acertar no Algarve na noite de segunda para terça-feira:


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 23:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Deixem passar o comboio, deve ser o TGV até Sevilha...



Lá vai o túnel encher. Nem deviam esvaziá-lo, serve para uma boa reserva de água para rega dos jardins. Deviam ir lá com os auto-tanques e aprovisionar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2022 às 20:00)

Segundo o modelo australiano, o Algarve virou Índia e terá a época das monções em 24 h.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Set 2022 às 20:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o modelo australiano, o Algarve virou Índia e terá a época das monções em 24 h.
> 
> Ver anexo 2163


Na, isso é mais medronho ...


----------



## lserpa (8 Set 2022 às 20:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o modelo australiano, o Algarve virou Índia e terá a época das monções em 24 h.
> 
> Ver anexo 2163



What? Lolol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2022 às 18:09)

Porra, parece ser as cartas loucas no Levante Espanhol e Baleares só que cá cai 100 mm no mar e lá cai 200 mm na casa do @Pek


----------



## trovoadas (9 Out 2022 às 23:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Porra, parece ser as cartas loucas no Levante Espanhol e Baleares só que cá cai 100 mm no mar e lá cai 200 mm na casa do @Pek
> 
> Ver anexo 2425


Grande "seca" essas cartas


----------



## blade (10 Out 2022 às 18:17)




----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2022 às 10:06)

blade disse:


>



Era mau demais...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2022 às 20:20)

Directamente da Austrália para Albufeira, com saudações ao @tonítruo 





Para testar a obra junto ao INATEL.


----------



## tonítruo (16 Out 2022 às 21:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Directamente da Austrália para Albufeira, com saudações ao @tonítruo
> 
> Ver anexo 2484
> 
> Para testar a obra junto ao INATEL.


Nossa senhora, tenho de ir já comprar uma canoa!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2022 às 18:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Directamente da Austrália para Albufeira, com saudações ao @tonítruo
> 
> Ver anexo 2484
> 
> Para testar a obra junto ao INATEL.



Mas Outubro de 1989 não andou longe desses valores (341,1 mm no total de Outubro em Faro).
Talvez este histórico pese nas previsões australianas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Out 2022 às 19:06)

StormRic disse:


> Mas Outubro de 1989 não andou longe desses valores (341,1 mm no total de Outubro em Faro).
> Talvez este histórico pese nas previsões australianas.


Se reparares essa previsão é com base no efeito orográfico, não sei no mapas deles a serra do caldeirão deve ter uns 2000 metros de altitude e um clima tropical.. Não sei..


----------



## blade (17 Out 2022 às 20:36)




----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2022 às 00:30)

blade disse:


>


Celebração tórrida do "Halloween"?


----------



## tonítruo (19 Out 2022 às 22:52)

Algarve a bombar no sábado?


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2022 às 23:15)

tonítruo disse:


> Algarve a bombar no sábado?
> 
> Ver anexo 2521
> Ver anexo 2522


Neste momento, o ECM é o único a mostrar esse cenário com mais de 100 mm nos concelhos de Albufeira e Loulé.


----------



## tonítruo (19 Out 2022 às 23:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste momento, o ECM é o único a mostrar esse cenário com mais de 100 mm nos concelhos de Albufeira e Loulé.


De qualquer maneira, não me apanhava desprevenido 
Já tenho a canoa pronta


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (19 Out 2022 às 23:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste momento, o ECM é o único a mostrar esse cenário com mais de 100 mm nos concelhos de Albufeira e Loulé.


Saída operacional completamente desfasada nesse dia. 
Hoje foi um dia perdido, amanhã gfs da cerca de 13 mm, ecm a dar 20 mm, depois nos dias seguintes em termos de média as precipitação não excedem os 5 mm ao dia. 
Portanto veremos o que acontece!


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 06:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Saída operacional completamente desfasada nesse dia.
> Hoje foi um dia perdido, amanhã gfs da cerca de 13 mm, ecm a dar 20 mm, depois nos dias seguintes em termos de média as precipitação não excedem os 5 mm ao dia.
> Portanto veremos o que acontece!


Perdido para onde?


----------



## guimeixen (20 Out 2022 às 10:18)

Precipitação prevista pelo ECM até à 00h UTC de dia 30:


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 19:16)

guimeixen disse:


> Precipitação prevista pelo ECM até à 00h UTC de dia 30:



@RedeMeteo,  "   " a sério!? 40 a 50 mm não é bom?


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2022 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> @RedeMeteo,  "   " a sério!? 40 a 50 mm não é bom?


Pouquissimo


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 04:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Pouquissimo



Saudades de 1997? Eu não tenho.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2022 às 20:21)

Chamado de Trem Convectivo Algarvio, mas em sonhos


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2022 às 16:48)

481 mm no Minho, "quantos Lindosos" vão descarregar?


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2022 às 11:40)

Será que estou a ver bem?

Uma depressão com 940 hpa (?) ou menos ali perto dos Açores? 

Ou simplesmente o GFS (ensemble) está com erro?


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2022 às 13:23)

Snifa disse:


> Será que estou a ver bem?
> 
> Uma depressão com 940 hpa (?) ou menos ali perto dos Açores?
> 
> Ou simplesmente o GFS (ensemble) está com erro?


Um pouco mais a sul e mais próximo do continente e até a barraca abanava no Sul.  
Mas, é isso que tem de acontecer para as depressões descerem mais, claro que não é preciso uma bomba dessas.


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2022 às 18:16)

Isso é a saída de controlo do _ensemble_ do GFS.

Para não complicar muito, vou ao rival (HRES no GFS = saída principal/operacional/determinística):



> The *HRES* provides a highly detailed description of future weather and averaged over many forecasts it is the most accurate forecast for a certain period, which is currently estimated as 10 days for large scale properties of the atmosphere. However for any particular forecast it may not be the most skilful member of the ensemble. Also when viewed in isolation it cannot provide an estimate of forecast uncertainty or confidence.
> 
> Another member of the ensemble (CNTL: Control forecast) is at a lower spatial resolution than the HRES but at that lower resolution it utilises the most accurate estimate of the current conditions and the currently best description of the model physics. Its significance for the ensemble is that it provides the unperturbed member to which the perturbations for the remainder of the ensemble members are applied.
> 
> The perturbed members (50 members) are similar to the CNTL but their initial states and model physics have been perturbed to explore the currently understood range of uncertainty in the observations and the model. They provide a range of possible future weather states. When averaged over many forecasts (although not necessarily for any particular forecast) these have lower skill than either the HRES or the CNTL.  However they do provide an estimate of the forecast uncertainty or confidence.



É uma previsão a >192h. Milagre seria se acertasse.


----------



## tonítruo (20 Nov 2022 às 10:28)

ECMWF a prever *1076*hPa pelas 0h do dia 30 para a região da Rússia a norte do Cazaquistão:


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2022 às 23:34)

tonítruo disse:


> ECMWF a prever *1076*hPa pelas 0h do dia 30 para a região da Rússia a norte do Cazaquistão:
> 
> Ver anexo 2898



Fosse eu vendedor de lenha, pellets e afins...Ui! Que bela época para vender material para aquecer as casas.
A confirmar-se a siberiana, toda a Europa iria "rapar" um frio brutal.
"De sonhos" mesmo...porque na realidade seria muito mau.


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2022 às 17:13)

Não é propriamente incomum, mas para os amantes do frio e neve será de sonho, um sonho ainda muito distante.

Bastante frio instalado na Europa em geral ( excepção das zonas mais no Mediterrâneo) com esta sinóptica e o AA na Escandinávia.

Será isto o "prenúncio" da chamada "Besta do Leste" que se vai falando?


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2022 às 23:18)

Ai esta saída do GFS...tem de ficar registada!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2022 às 23:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Ai esta saída do GFS...tem de ficar registada!


Obrigado, por teres colocado o gira gira.


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2022 às 10:58)

Lá está o GFS 6Z a fazer sonhar os amantes da neve, com estas circulações bem fresquinhas, uma vasta área de frio a Norte 

Esta vem com precipitação/instabilidade, falta muito, mas cá fica:


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2022 às 13:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Obrigado, por teres colocado o gira gira.


Era um ótimo gira gira, que como seria de esperar, já desapareceu. 
Muita incerteza quanto àquilo que teremos a partir do início de dezembro, como é normal nestas situações, mas finalmente lá aparece movimento a latitudes mais baixas e isso já são boas notícias.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Nov 2022 às 16:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Era um ótimo gira gira, que como seria de esperar, já desapareceu.
> Muita incerteza quanto àquilo que teremos a partir do início de dezembro, como é normal nestas situações, mas finalmente lá aparece movimento a latitudes mais baixas e isso já são boas notícias.


Vamos a ver e se AA não dá um chega para lá e vai tudo parar ao Mediterrâneo. 
Não gosto desta saída do ukmo!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Nov 2022 às 18:43)

O GFS acordou e já tirou a neve para o dia 9/10... Bye bye


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2022 às 18:46)

Get ready guys, it's gonna be a party  NAO dropping


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2022 às 18:52)

joralentejano disse:


> *Era um ótimo gira gira, que como seria de esperar, já desapareceu*.
> Muita incerteza quanto àquilo que teremos a partir do início de dezembro, como é normal nestas situações, mas finalmente lá aparece movimento a latitudes mais baixas e isso já são boas notícias.


Na saída mais fidedigna do GFS 12z, pelo menos, antigamente era assim, ela reapareceu e lá está ela a girar que nem uma maluca.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2022 às 20:39)

Cenário típico de NAO- bem evidente na saída das 12z do GFS. Não é todos os dias que se vê praticamente todo o continente com acumulados superiores a 100mm. 





Acumulados previstos até dia 12 de dezembro, com este cenário:





ECM também interessante:





Acumulados menores, uma vez que são apenas até ás 240h, mas também bons e bem distribuídos.





É mesmo isto que precisamos, mas para já, não passam de saídas de sonho. Ao longo da semana já se poderá perceber melhor o que virá.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Nov 2022 às 20:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Cenário típico de NAO- bem evidente na saída das 12z do GFS. Não é todos os dias que se vê praticamente todo o continente com acumulados superiores a 100mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frio é que nem tanto quanto isso verdade? A quota andará por que valores? Nevará na torre ao longo destes duas todos?


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2022 às 21:04)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Frio é que nem tanto quanto isso verdade? A quota andará por que valores? Nevará na torre ao longo destes duas todos?


Sim, no cenário que mostram estas cartas a cota andaria sempre acima dos 1500m. Poderia nevar algumas vezes na torre, mas os dias todos não. 
Situação muito incerta, na saída anterior o GFS mostrava uma entrada fria, por exemplo. Todos os cenários estão em cima da mesa neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2022 às 04:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Ai esta saída do GFS...tem de ficar registada!



Sonhos destes já foram realidade e ficaram bem registados na minha memória: 87-89.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Nov 2022 às 06:28)

StormRic disse:


> Sonhos destes já foram realidade e ficaram bem registados na minha memória: 87-89.


Veremos e se não fica registada para alguns como uma das maiores desilusões, é que algo de concreto ainda está a mais de 120 horas e isto está sempre a mudar e a operacional está bem desfasada!


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2022 às 11:16)

Os primeiros sinais da "Besta do Leste" que já "atormenta" e "assombra" a comunicação social


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2022 às 11:18)

As saídas loucas do GFS 6Z...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (28 Nov 2022 às 11:42)

Snifa disse:


> Os primeiros sinais da "Besta do Leste" que já "atormenta" e "assombra" a comunicação social


Pena é vir com precipitação 0 ou quase nula, caso contrário até Lisboa teria neve


----------



## okcomputer (28 Nov 2022 às 12:04)

Se for para entreter a 300h também está uma ciclogénese explosiva na saída paralela, seria a "Besta do Oeste".


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Nov 2022 às 12:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As saídas loucas do GFS 6Z...


Isso sim ia ser chover no Alentejo


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2022 às 18:08)

I love GFS 





Previsão até dia 14/12.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2022 às 19:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> I love GFS



Curiosa esta saída do GFS 12 z, os maiores acumulados de precipitação previstos até 14/12, estão precisamente em dois extremos do território, um no Litoral Norte (Minho) e outro no Sul (Algarve) ambos com mais de 200 mm:


----------



## Pedro Mindz (28 Nov 2022 às 19:11)

Snifa disse:


> Curiosa esta saída do GFS 12 z, os maiores acumulados de precipitação previstos até 14/12, estão precisamente em dois extremos do território, um no Litoral Norte (Minho) e outro no Sul (Algarve) ambos com mais de 200 mm:


Eu quando estava indeciso nos testes também metia as 2 opções


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2022 às 23:01)

Fica aqui guardado para mais tarde rirmos , chorarmos  ou adorarmos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2022 às 02:09)

Para ser sincero vai ser um jackpot, vai calhar ao que calhar. A água precipitável parece bem valente a médio prazo, tudo porque a cut-off "_infinita_" apanha a pluma tropical. Era muito bom ser o sul da P.Ibérica a levar com essa água toda, porque bem precisamos.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2022 às 03:54)

StormRic disse:


> Fica aqui guardado para mais tarde rirmos , chorarmos  ou adorarmos...



18z


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2022 às 12:15)

GFS 06z  Até uma possível tempestade tropical já mostra. 









E por fim, os acumulados até dia 15:


----------



## RedeMeteo (29 Nov 2022 às 12:22)

joralentejano disse:


> GFS 06z  Até uma possível tempestade tropical já mostra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quero esse acumulado


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2022 às 12:22)

joralentejano disse:


> GFS 06z  Até uma possível tempestade tropical já mostra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pura da loucura   Lá está ela a girar ao som do corridinho e depois vem uma tempestade tropical que seria a cereja em cima do bolo.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2022 às 12:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A pura da loucura   Lá está ela a girar ao som do corridinho e depois vem uma tempestade tropical que seria a cereja em cima do bolo.


Dela a girar é que precisamos.  Há bastante tempo que não se via um cenário destes, vamos lá ver o que dá.
Uma tempestade tropical em pleno mês de dezembro penso que seria surreal, mas depois do que tem sido este ano, já se pode esperar tudo.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2022 às 14:56)

Outrora seriam cartas normais para Dezembro, hoje em dia não.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Nov 2022 às 15:31)

Bom por norma quando todos menos esperam é que chove grandes bátegas de água no Algarve. Estas cut-offs baralham completamente os modelos !
 Eu depois meto o dedinho lá fora e conforme a direcção do vento logo digo se chove ou não chove


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2022 às 15:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Outrora seriam cartas normais para Dezembro, hoje em dia não.



Certo. Que não se perca a memória dos anos 80 e 90, para não dizer mais para trás ainda.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2022 às 16:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Outrora seriam cartas normais para Dezembro, hoje em dia não.


Normal em relação à média ou ao que é realmente normal acontecer? Pegando em Faro, o normal para Dezembro (81-10) é 2 em cada 3 anos ficarem abaixo da média.


StormRic disse:


> Certo. Que não se perca a memória dos anos 80 e 90, para não dizer mais para trás ainda.


Tipo Dezembro de 1980, 1982, 1986 e 1988? Ou Dezembro de 1993, 1998 ou 1999?  Isto para dizer que para cada mês de Dezembro chuvoso há 2 extremamente secos. (Faro)


----------



## tonítruo (29 Nov 2022 às 17:43)

AnDré disse:


> Normal em relação à média ou ao que é realmente normal acontecer? Pegando em Faro, o normal para Dezembro (81-10) é 2 em cada 3 anos ficarem abaixo da média.
> 
> Tipo Dezembro de 1980, 1982, 1986 e 1988? Ou Dezembro de 1993, 1998 ou 1999?  Isto para dizer que para cada mês de Dezembro chuvoso há 2 extremamente secos. (Faro)


O desvio padrão devia ser incluído nas normais para esclarecer precisamente esses casos.
É completamente diferente um clima ter um mês com 100mm de média mas 2 anos com 0mm e um ano com 300mm em oposição a todos os anos o mês ter 100mm. O 1º caso resultará em secas e cheias, o 2º já não...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2022 às 18:00)

A previsão até ao dia 15 da saída das 12 do GFS mostra isto, ou seja, choveria nalguns locais em 15 dias o que choveu desde Janeiro até agora, de salientar, que o acumulado ronda os 40-50 mm com o Outubro e Novembro juntos em alguns locais no Sotavento. 

A média nos últimos 15 anos, aqui onde moro é de 55.3 mm em Dezembro.






@tonítruo , ainda vais abrir uma fábrica de canoas para vender aos algarvios.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Nov 2022 às 18:37)

tonítruo disse:


> O desvio padrão devia ser incluído nas normais para esclarecer precisamente esses casos.
> É completamente diferente um clima ter um mês com 100mm de média mas 2 anos com 0mm e um ano com 300mm em oposição a todos os anos o mês ter 100mm. O 1º caso resultará em secas e cheias, o 2º já não...


Mas o regime de chuvas em Portugal, e especialmente no Algarve, sempre foi assim torrencial. A média do período 31-20 para dezembro é de quase 130 mm, mas a mediana nem aos 100 mm chega...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2022 às 19:56)

Segundo o modelo australiano, o Algarve vai ser o "novo" Minho


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2022 às 20:37)

940/945 hpa (ou menos)  a atravessar Portugal, a verdadeira "Besta do sudoeste" 

 Espero que o Correio da Manhã não veja isto


----------



## tonítruo (29 Nov 2022 às 21:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o modelo australiano, o Algarve vai ser o "novo" Minho
> 
> Ver anexo 2995


Estou a ver que a monção natalícia da Serra do Caldeirão chega mais sedo este ano


----------



## Hawk (29 Nov 2022 às 23:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o modelo australiano, o Algarve vai ser o "novo" Minho
> 
> Ver anexo 2995



Isso são uns aguaceiros esporádicos comparado com isto...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2022 às 23:23)

Snifa disse:


> 940/945 hpa (ou menos)  a atravessar Portugal, a verdadeira "Besta do sudoeste"
> 
> Espero que o Correio da Manhã não veja isto


Parece existir um choque de massas entre o ar frio da Europa e a depressão que passa a Sul dos Açores com que faça a depressão ter um cavamento explosivo quando ocorre o choque, a saída das 18 mostra isso mas mais suave, a tendência está lá mas pode desaparecer dada a distância temporal existente.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 02:31)

Hawk disse:


> Isso são uns aguaceiros esporádicos comparado com isto...


Rio-me da previsão para o Sotavento, mas já não me rio dessa previsão para a Madeira, há que levar a sério quando uma cut-off mergulha para sul da forma que está prevista já a menos de 120 horas. Vai remexer no ar tropical e empurrá-lo e deitar-lhe por cima uma boa camada fria. E a barreira do relevo da Madeira faz o resto, relevo que não existe tão imponente no sotavento.


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2022 às 07:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Parece existir um choque de massas entre o ar frio da Europa e a depressão que passa a Sul dos Açores com que faça a depressão ter um cavamento explosivo quando ocorre o choque, a saída das 18 mostra isso mas mais suave, a tendência está lá mas pode desaparecer dada a distância temporal existente.



De facto há tendência para a formação de uma depressão muito cavada bem perto da nossa costa, mas só lá para o dia 10 ou 11/12, portanto muita incerteza,  causada pelo tal choque das massas de ar.

Mas não deve ser o "monstro" que coloquei acima (espero eu) isso causaria sérios problemas e muitos estragos... 

Mesmo esta já daria umas rajadas valentes e potencialmente alguns estragos..


----------



## Pedro Mindz (30 Nov 2022 às 18:16)

Sim ECMWF claro, é isso mesmo...


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2022 às 20:08)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Ver anexo 3008
> 
> Sim ECMWF claro, é isso mesmo...



E aqui o ECMWF 12z coloca um nevão no Interior Norte lá para o dia 10 







O tal choque de massas que os modelos estão a prever, resultando, eventualmente, na formação de uma depressão bastante cavada, tudo muito longe e incerto... 






O GFS 12z também vê uma depressão cavada mais ou menos por essa altura:


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 05:27)

O GFS é o que se sabe a médio prazo, é sonhos (e pesadelos) a toda a hora.
Esta nem é da saída habitual das 18z, mas é para emoldurar. O problema é que até já aconteceu no passado... 

Para dia 21, quase prendinha de natal antecipada 






Aviso vermelho garantido 

Nem ponho aqui a previsão de Setúbal, para não irem a correr comprar um insuflável...


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Dez 2022 às 09:05)

StormRic disse:


> Nem ponho aqui a previsão de Setúbal, para não irem a correr comprar um insuflável...


E então para Serpa???


----------



## Hawk (10 Dez 2022 às 11:20)

Modelo coreano e a Madeira...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2022 às 13:10)

Hawk disse:


> Modelo coreano e a Madeira...


Andam numa corrida louca, quem dá mais para a Madeira?   Já apareceu no europeu, australiano e agora no coreano, quem será o próximo a colocar um dilúvio bíblico na Madeira.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2022 às 05:49)

Hawk disse:


> Modelo coreano e a Madeira...


Nada mau, uma média de mais de 110 mm/dia durante 12 dias.


----------

